# Naruto Chapter 562 Discussion Thread



## HPTR Fangirl (Oct 27, 2011)

Predict away: 



			
				Hiroshi said:
			
		

> *Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...





FitzChivalry said:


> *Let's hope there will come a time when people will stop asking if Raws are out when there are no new threads to dicuss the release of the latest chapter, therefore meaning that there is no new Raw out. This widespread density kills a piece of me off weekly.
> 
> It's like asking if there's an earthquake occuring while everything around you isn't shaking. Or better yet, like an annoying kid in the backseat of his parents car asking over and over if they're there yet, despite the fact that they're driving full speed on the highway. Cut down on the agony spamming, simply look in the main Konoha Telegrams section, check the spoiler thread where the Raw links are always posted, or if the Raw's been out for some time, see if new threads have been made and you people will have your answer. If nothing's posted, then there obviously isn't a released Raw chapter yet. For Christ's sake.*



1822


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 27, 2011)

Onoki tells that he has plan and with Naruto (in KCM, Kyubi gives him another chunk of chakra to end Madara) and Gaara they attack Madara. After a while of fighting they manage to hit Madara a few times but it isn't enough, they are too fatigued and out of chakra. 

Tsunade arrives in the nick of time and saves them. She uses some jutsu to restore most of their chakra and heals them. Tsunade, Gaara, Onoki and Naruto all attack Madara at the same time and heavily use teamwork, they manage to overpower him, but Madara reveals yet another deadly jutsu.

Chapter ends with Onoki saying that it's time for the new generation to take over and he uses some suicide sealing jutsu to take out Madara at the cost of his own life.


----------



## bearzerger (Oct 27, 2011)

Oonoki will activate his ultimate jutsu which will be related to the four marks on his nose. The four marks will turn out to be a special seal which allows Oonoki to use four haxxed abilities even beyond Jinton. Oonoki will give Datclone his parting words, a message for Kurotsuchi and then he'll defend against Madara's next attack with the first of his four new skills. Gaara and division four or rather what remains of it will start their retreat. Meanwhile Tsunade will coordinate reinforcements for division four and we'll see Tobi's reaction to Madara's open presence on the battlefield.
Back to Oonoki we'll see him engage Madara and Muu and dazzle everyone with his new moves. Chapter ends with the start of a combined Muu & Oonoki flashback.


----------



## Aiku (Oct 27, 2011)

I PREDICT ITACHI.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Oct 27, 2011)

Chapter 562-Onoki's Sculpture

*Spoiler*: __ 




 *Onoki stands up*
Side Text-Onoki's Determination.

Onoki: Gaara I'll need your help with this one.
Gaara: Alright, but what am I suppose to do?
*Onoki whispers into Gaara's ear*
Gaara: !...I understand.
*Gaara and Onoki begin to move ahead of the others*
Temari: Gaara what's the plan?
Gaara: ...Temari make sure everyone gets far away from here as possible.
Temari: Gaara...alright.
*Temari goes to push everyone back*
Naruto: What's going on?
Onoki: Naruto stand back.
Naruto: But-
Gaara: NARUTO!
Naruto: Gaara!?
Gaara: ...You wont be any help with the plan, just stand back and keep your distance with the rest.
Naruto(Thinking): ...I don't have much chakra left but I can't let them do this alone...
*A bunch of sand encloses the Naruto clones*
Naruto: Wha...what's Gaara doing!?
*Naruto does Rasegan*
Naruto: Damn...I don't have enough strength to break it with how I am now...
Onoki: Heh...let's go.
Gaara: ...Right.
Kabuto via Muu: Hm? What are they up to...
Madara: ...
Muu: Is he-
Kabuto: ! He broke my connection...impressive. Oh well, I have no more use for him anyways. 
Muu: To think...he's going to use that with that boy...
Madara: ?Seems you're back. 
Muu: Somewhat...I still can't control my body fully.
Madara: That Onoki grew up well, you should be proud.
Muu: !? 
Madara: To be able to quickly use the Earth Shield jutsu just enough to soften the blow to still be alive...and still isn't giving up. A very impressive shinobi indeed.
Muu(Thinking): ...A shinobi isn't suppose to work with other rival villages, I thought I taught him that, seems he didn't learn a thing...
Onoki(Thinking): Muu always taught me to fight only for yourself and your village...never to work with other villages...but this boy beside me...
*Onoki looks at Gaara*
Onoki: You know...you remind me a lot of myself when I was your age.
*Close up on Gaara's tired face, then flashback begins with Onoki's face looking the same as Gaara's while in a battle*

*Scene changes. Onoki is with Muu*
Onoki: ...
Muu: What is it?
Onoki: ...I was just wondering...why do we fight other villages? Shouldn't we all work together?
Muu: ...Onoki I've told you before, as Shinobi we might fight for ourselves and our village. By doing so we become the dominant ones. We will have the power in order to survive another day.
Onoki: But...that means someone else will die wouldn't it?
Muu: It's how it's meant to be.
Onoki: Couldn't we just help each other...we could all be in peace with each other-
Muu: DON'T BE A FOOL!!!
Onoki: !?
Muu: There is no such thing as peace...
*Muu looks up at a statue of a person*
Muu: I learned that the hard way when my father, the first Tsuchikage died in a battle for power. 
Onoki: ...
Muu: My father would want this. He would want me to know that peace isn't possible, and I must teach you that. When I die you'll have to take up the position of Tsuchikage, and then you must teach your students what I have taught you, so they can further teach their students and so on...this is how we much operate, in order for what happened to me wont happen to anyone else again. You see Onoki, peace can only be achieved if people are one in the same...the villages are too different to reach peace with each other. The day will never come when all the villages unite with each other. Do you understand Onoki!?
Onoki: ...Yes.

*Scene changes to another flashback. Onoki who's now an adult is with Kurotsuchi, Akatsuchi, and Deidara who are all children. Kitsuchi and a women is there too as young adults.*
Onoki: So do you all understand? Peace can only be achieved within one's own village, never with other villages.
Kurostuchi: I understand granddad!
Akatsuchi: Me too!
Deidara: ...
Onoki: Deidara? Do you understand!
Deidara: Uhh...no.
Onoki: !?
Kitsuchi: That's alright son, one day you'll understand.
Onoki: Don't soften him up Kitsuchi!
Kitsuchi: ! Sorry father.
Women: Onoki don't be so hard-
Onoki: I HAVE TO SO THEY WILL UNDERSTAND!!!
Women: !?
Onoki: Deidara of all people should know better!
Deidara: ...
Kitsuchi: Dad!
Women: Why would you bring that up...
Onoki: He already knows his real parents are dead, and he also knows it was another village's doing that causes their deaths. We took him in, Kitsuchi his foster father and you *Enter name here* as his foster mother, we're his foster family. His parents would want him to know the truth. Peace doesn't exist!
Deidara: But it does...
Onoki: !?
Deidara: You said yourself, peace can be achieved within a village, so it can be achieve outside of a village as well. And I think my art will help with this peace.
*Deidara smiles and holds out a clay sculpture of Onoki*
Kurostuchi: Aww how cute!
Akatsuchi: Can you make one of me Deidara?
Deidara: Sure, I can make one of all of you!
*Deidara's foster mother and Kitsuchi smile*
Onoki: ...You'll never learn Deidara.
Deidara: !?
Onoki: You should just leave this family and this village...you'll only end up causing someone's death here if you stay.
*Deidara has a heartbroken face, everyone else is shocked*
Onoki: Leave...leave now and never come back!
*Deidara drops the Onoki sculpture which breaks, and runs off crying*
Onoki: ...
*Onoki looks at the clay sculpture of himself*

Onoki's peace...in pieces. 

Chapter ends


----------



## vered (Oct 27, 2011)

some onooki vs madara fighting.and start of flashback for onooki.


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Oct 27, 2011)

Rikudou Prime Madara vs Geezer Onoki


----------



## Fay (Oct 27, 2011)

Uzumaki revelations :33


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Oct 27, 2011)

kishi continues this winning streak that he's got going.


----------



## Nic (Oct 27, 2011)

Onoki does suicide no jutsu, but fails in sealing Madara.


----------



## dymlos (Oct 27, 2011)

Naruto will turn into the Kyuubi and will obviously go after Madara.  In the mean time, Sasuke will randomly appear to witness what's going on...


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 27, 2011)

*Chapter 562 Prediction*:  The Truth that lies beyond.

The Tsuchikage gives it his all in protecting the villagers and Gaara supports him.  Naruto's Clone runs out of chakra and disappears, the real one learns of the danger and decides to head in that direction.   But it's then the Fake Madara shows up with the Jinchuuriki.


----------



## Klue (Oct 27, 2011)

Onoki puts forth an impressive display of strength, but ultimately falls before the Second Rikudou's powers.


----------



## Cjones (Oct 27, 2011)

Madara goes dwarf tossing.


----------



## auem (Oct 27, 2011)

a onoki flashback for certainty...
tobi realizes that madara is summoned..


----------



## Escargon (Oct 27, 2011)

Oonoki sealing Madara while taking his own life after a fight.

Tsunade stopping Tobi.

Tobi removing his mask.

Chapter ends.


----------



## withering blossoms (Oct 27, 2011)

Onoki either ends Madara's jutsu and dies or is plain-out killed by Madara.

Tsunade arrives on the battlefield (may die in a few chapters or something).

Naruto perfects Biju ball/turns into Kyuubi.

Gaara does something. Or seals Muu and cuts off Kabuto's conversation with Madara.

Madara flashback to VOTE.

Sasuke goes off to Konoha and finds that no one's really stopping him. Either the word is sent to HQ to call Naruto or he gets to Konoha and kills the Elders. (Or, you know, Sasuke does nothing.)


----------



## 24 Hours (Oct 27, 2011)

Give us back Sasuke, or at least Itachi


----------



## Ryan2113 (Oct 27, 2011)

> I PREDICT ITACHI.



Prediction? Ah, i predict Obito.


----------



## Penance (Oct 27, 2011)

Ryan2113 said:


> Prediction? Ah, i predict Obito.



As do I...in about ten chapters...


----------



## Crona (Oct 28, 2011)

I predict Onoki flashback of Muu making him wear a sailor outfit when he was little


----------



## clemy (Oct 28, 2011)

is sasuke going to be brought back in the story or what


----------



## Golden Circle (Oct 28, 2011)

Oonoki is probably going to attack this chapter.  Tsunade will step in at some point.


----------



## Imamember (Oct 28, 2011)

Swap to kakashi and then sakura and hinata etc: troll for most of the chapter before we see itachi arrive to kabuto chapter end


----------



## gershwin (Oct 28, 2011)

Madara and Kabuto chatting.
Few pages of Oonoki vs Madara.
Then Oonoki vs Muu. Flashbacks.
Kabuto sends Dan to Tsunade.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 28, 2011)

onoki uses an ultimate jutsu that kills him but madara survives. then tsunade comes in tries to heal the injured and madara attacks her after finding out she is shodai granddaughter. and a naruto clone from another area comes in the last minute and saves her. 
another possibility could be when tsunade arrives kabuto summons dan from shikas location to mess with tsunade.


----------



## calimike (Oct 29, 2011)

Clone Naruto tell other divisions about Madara situation. Onooki is figure himself out before fight Madara.


----------



## Klue (Oct 29, 2011)

More than anything else, I want to see Uchiha Madara use his remaining EMS powers against Onoki while still wearing the Rinnegan.






Oh yeah, and for Kishi to confirm: Rinnegan = EMS + Senju.






Lastly, I would like for him to use Dust Release. But only when his Rinnegan is activated.


----------



## bearzerger (Oct 29, 2011)

Klue said:


> More than anything else, I want to see Uchiha Madara use his remaining EMS powers against Onoki while still wearing the Rinnegan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd say it's more likely that Kishi will save EMS for Sasuke.

Madara using Dust release? How much hax do you want to give him? If he can now even copy bloodline jutsu he'll become completely unbearable.


----------



## vered (Oct 29, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Thank you for showing me that I haven't yet hit rock bottom in my obsession with manga and anime, because I don't give a damn that some voice actor of an anime got married.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you mean more aizen like than he already is?


----------



## bearzerger (Oct 29, 2011)

vered said:


> you mean more aizen like than he already is?



Luckily, Madara is nothing like Aizen


----------



## auem (Oct 29, 2011)

there is, there was and there will only be one aizen..


----------



## Klue (Oct 29, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> I'd say it's more likely that Kishi will save EMS for Sasuke.
> 
> Madara using Dust release? How much hax do you want to give him? If he can now even copy bloodline jutsu he'll become completely unbearable.



Who said anything about copying bloodlines? I want his eye to allow him to do it naturally.





Rinnegan!!




bearzerger said:


> Luckily, Madara is nothing like Aizen




Yeah, not yet.


----------



## Maerala (Oct 29, 2011)

Was the two-week break a lie? 

I predict Tsunade doesn't show up quite yet, or perhaps at the very end of the chapter (like in the last page). Mostly Ōnoki fighting Madara. I'm expecting the former to bite the dust () soon.


----------



## Rama (Oct 29, 2011)

Madara and Onoki have a little chat
Fighting
Flashback
Onoki secret move
end chapter


----------



## Deadway (Oct 29, 2011)

***Predictions***
Chapter 562-Tsuchikage

Temari: No way, you're in no condition to fight!
Gaara: She's right, you need to be treated for your injuries.
Onoki: No! My time is done...this is it, I want to face Madara right here right now. Nothing will make me happier then to die fighting a shinobi that powerful.
Madara: Does he really plan on taking me out?
Muu/Kabuto: In that condition? Laughable. Finish them.
Madara: With pleasure!
Naruto: Guys lookout!
Madara: Mokut---
From above comes Tsunade how is about to drop kick them
Madara and Muu dodge and Tsunade shatters the rock
Muu/Kabuto: Tsunade!
Madara:!? 
Tsunade: So you're the real Madara!
Madara: That face...that forehead diamond....who is she Kabuto.
Muu/Kabuto: The 5th Hokage, granddaughter of the first hokage and one of the legendary sannin.
Madara: Is that so....
Naruto: Granny Tsunade what are you doing here?
Tsunade: I'm here to help. I'm not going to sit and do nothing while you all die.
Naruto: ....
Tsunade: Where are the Kazekage and Tsuchikage?
_Naruto points_
Onoki: Hokage....
Gaara: He needs medical ninjutsu right away---
Onoki: No I don't! What I need...is some chakra...
Tsunade: !?
Onoki: Tsunade please lend me some of your chakra!
_Tsunade has a shocked face_
Tsunade: very well.
Kabuto/Muu: They way you looked at her..
Madara:....
Muu/Kabuto: I think I finally understand..You didn't fight Hashirama just for his power and dignity...it was for..
Madara: ....
Kabuto/Muu: Mikoto Uzumaki...
Madara: Clever little bastard...
Muu/Kabuto: but that;s not all...you had a child with Mikoto didn't you! And that child...is none other than...
Madara: Nagato. My son.
Muu/Kabuto: So the one behind the mask is really....
Madara: Before I died...I gave my eyes to *him* and told him to protect Nagato. He hid him in the rain village and he was given to a family...for security if Hashirama ever found out. 
Kabuto/Muu: I see....
Madara: Tell me Kabuto...what has become of Nagato.
Kabuto/Muu: He was killed...by the 9 tails Jinchuriki!
Madara: Then he dies right here right now!
_Madara jumps forward_
Naruto: I can't move...not enough chakra!
Madara: !
_Madara evades a giant rock hardened fist from Onoki_
Madara: you chakras...have been restored I see.
Onoki: You're my opponent...prepare yourself Madara!
Madara: You can't win...if you attack me...you're going to die!
-----Onoki has a flashback
Onoki is hiding behind a rock, he's young.
_Muu is crawling towards him but is severely burnt and cut up_
Onoki: Sensei!
_Behind Muu is the second Mizukage who is walking towards him_
Mizukage: Well well well...looks like snot nosed Onoki is about to see you die eh Tsuchikage!
Muu:....coughing blood
Mizukage: Pathetic! *Points finger at Muu's chest
Onoki: SENSEI NO! 
Muu: ! **Turns around super quickly ---Jinton Hakuri no Jutsu!
Mizukage: !? Shit 
_Mizukage fires and Muu fires_
_Mizukage is vaporised form the waist up while Muu is shot in the chest._
Onoki: !....Sensei!
Muu: Onoki.....urgh....
Onoki: You did it sensei! You--
Muu: No...I'm finished as well....urgh
Onoki: no please...*starts tearing up
Muu: Remember Onoki...protect your village...no matter what.....urhg...from now on.....you are...............
--------Flashback ends with Onoki flying towards Madara and a close up of his face.
TSUCHIKAGE!
Madara: he's fast!
Onoki: Doton iwa bunshin!
Onooki makes 5 of himself
Madara: Sinra Tensei!
Kabuto/Muu: you missed one! Above!
Madara:!
_Onoki Is holding the giant meteor and is about to crush them both_
Madara's Susano destroys it and the clone
Out of the dust comes Onoki and he's about to grab Madara
Madara:** He wants to turn me into a million pounds huh..
Onoki: Take this!
Madara: Mangekyou Sharingan!
Onoki Freezes and is grabbed by the neck from Madara.
Muu/Kabuto: Splendid.
Tsunade: Shit!
Gaara: No he looked him in the eye!
Madara: You did good...but let this be a lesson to all those who dare challenge me---Madara picks up a sword
Tsunade: NOO!
Kabuto/Muu: yes! that's one---huh..
Kabuto: What's this! I can't control his mind anymore?
Madara: Don't challange the uchiha! ***Madara stabs Onoki through the heart.
_Muu's eyes are coming back_
_Madara tosses his body to the ground and starts to look away_
Madara: Come Kabuto.
_Muu grabs the sword that stabbed Onoki_
Muu gets a flashback--------
Muu: Together...me and you Onoki...we will make our nation the strongest of the five.
Onoki: Yea...you know sensei...you're the only person that likes me in the village...you protect me and trained me....to me...you're like a big brother!
Muu: ...!
Onoki: So what I want to say is...
-------------Scene switches back to Muu
Kabuto: What! I can't control Muu anymore!?
_Muu is about to decapitate Madara_
~~~Thankyou!
............................................
*Chapter end.*


----------



## Superstars (Oct 29, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Luckily, Madara is nothing like Aizen



Cause Aizen is just too Boss.


----------



## SLEDGE (Oct 29, 2011)

I predict fake madara encounters someone importan, and spill some beans regarding who he is


----------



## Klue (Oct 29, 2011)

SLEDGE said:


> I predict fake madara encounters someone importan, and spill some beans regarding who he is



Sounds random.


But maybe he will finally run into Naruto and Bee within the next chapter or two? Possibly following Onoki and Madara's battle?


----------



## Bringer (Oct 29, 2011)

prediction

Onoki: It ends here right now
Gaara: ill help

Onoki flys full speed while gaara gathers sand

Madara: futile

Madara kicks onoki in his neck making him fall and charges toward gaara

Temari goes in front of gaara

Temari: I wont let you

Gaara pushes temari

Gaara: Get out of the way

Madara stabs gaara

Gaara falls down

Temari screams and charges madara trying to hit him with her fan

Madara: dont get to cocky girl

Temari uses a fuuton but Madara evades and appears in front of her and kicks her knocking her out

Madara: Time to finish this once and for all.

A rock hits the back of madara head

Madara: who dares

Onoki: Dont underestimate us. 

Madara laughs: Your all weak

Naruto: what is onoki doing he has no chance.

Onoki: This will be my final attack. I shall leave everything to the new generation.

Madara: what are you doing

Onoki body begins to glow yellow.

Onoki: farewell everyone

Madara: !!!!!! WHAT!!!!

Onoki explodes and a huge bright light explosion turning everything it touches to vapor

Naruto grabs gaara and temari and brings them to safety.

Everything in a 30 mile radious turns to vapor and its just empty only just one big crater naruto gaara temari dodai and a few fodder. Around 13 people left the rest have been vaporized as well.

Naruto: did he do it


Theres a voice in the air: Not quite

A head forms then a neck then a torso and then arms and legs. Madara quickly regenerates.

Madara: what a strong jutsu it would kill anything it touches. It seems that Muu may have a harder time regenerating because I avoided it just a little while muu didnt even try to dodge.

Temari wakes up

Temari: Oh no gaara wake up!!!!

Naruto: this is not good.

Gaara: good bye temari

Temari crys

Madara goes for a killing blow

Everyone closes there eyes

Madara: OW!!!

Madara is sent flying 

Tsunade: sorry im late. I had to summon katsuyu to heal the whole army.

Naruto: GRANNY TSUNADE!!!!

Tsunade throws a katsuyu at everyone healing them

Tsunade also throws a chakara pill that she made giving them full chakara

Gaara: I feel great

Temari: Thank you Hokage

Tsunade: It seems onoki died.

Tsunade glares at Madara

Madara: hmm you look like mito. Who are you

Tsunade: I am the grand daughter of Mito uzamaki

Madara: so your his kid

Tsunade: I WILL FINISH WHAT MY GRANDFATHER COULD NOT!!!!

Next chapter

Tsunade rage


----------



## Klue (Oct 29, 2011)

Damn BringerOfChaos, Onoki dies without a flashback?


----------



## Bringer (Oct 29, 2011)

Klue said:


> Damn BringerOfChaos, Onoki dies without a flashback?



yes. I hate flash backs.

At least he died with a epic death with a suicide jutsu that beats dedaria suicide jutsu and also can kill anybody it hits.


----------



## Klue (Oct 29, 2011)

BringerOfChaos said:


> yes. I hate flash backs.
> 
> At least he died with a epic death with a suicide jutsu that beats dedaria suicide jutsu and also can kill anybody it hits.



Except people that are already dead. 


What a pointless - flashback-less - death. Add a flashback for realism, you know we're going to have to endure one.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm hoping Tobi will run into Bee and Naruto, since this conflict seems to be wrapping up, and Naruto's clone will probably dissipate shortly.


----------



## Superstars (Oct 30, 2011)

Oonoki wins.


----------



## forkandspoon (Oct 30, 2011)

Onoki fights until he is overpowered , he's saved by Tsundai at the end of the chapter, Madara reacts to the presence of Shodai's granddaughter,


----------



## takL (Oct 30, 2011)

VlAzGuLn said:


> i'd like to see wsj preview


directly from the issue
"The deepening mystery of the identity of the masked man!! 
(the fight) Versus madara gets furious!!"


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Oct 30, 2011)

takL said:


> directly from the issue
> "*The deepening mystery of the identity of the masked man!! *(the fight) Versus madara gets furious!!"



oh!!! please kishi make it happen next ch.


----------



## Zaeed (Oct 30, 2011)

Praying for a mini hint or just something about Tobi's identity. Even if it is a statement from Madara.


----------



## vered (Oct 30, 2011)

takL said:


> directly from the issue
> "The deepening mystery of the identity of the masked man!!
> (the fight) Versus madara gets furious!!"



sounds interesting.


----------



## Shattering (Oct 30, 2011)

vered said:


> sounds interesting.



Agree  , Madara will play with Onoki and Tsunade and at the end of the chapter will say, "I'm bored of this, let's finish" . Some talk between Kabuto and Madara about Tobi's identity/plans.


----------



## Klue (Oct 30, 2011)

takL said:


> directly from the issue
> "The deepening mystery of the identity of the masked man!!
> (the fight) Versus madara gets furious!!"



Just tell us already Kishi.


----------



## Talis (Oct 30, 2011)

takL said:


> directly from the issue
> "The deepening mystery of the identity of the masked man!!
> (the fight) Versus madara gets furious!!"



Is this real or not?


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 30, 2011)

loool3 said:


> Is this real or not?



It's a preview, it's real.

Sounds interesting though, seems like Onoki wont be going down as fast as some you thought.


----------



## Epyon (Oct 30, 2011)

I guess Mizukage was just THAT much better for being able to easily take out Onoki then, rather then Onoki actually being at his limit or anything.


----------



## Talis (Oct 30, 2011)

@JS pretty interesting then, last preview was about Kabutos goal maybe these 2 previews wil merge in 1 chapter.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 30, 2011)

Oonoki will blow our minds away with his last attacks and that Naruto clone will dissapear at the beginning of the chapter trusting the Tsuchikage.

That preview could be true but I think it is hinting at future chapters and not necessarily this week's.


----------



## Klue (Oct 30, 2011)

Agreed Senin of Hardwork. Best to expect a mixture of action and flashbacks. I bet Onoki will prepare his big attack on the final page or so.


----------



## Chibason (Oct 30, 2011)

You guys can relax for now, we won't get Tobi's identity until the end of year cliffhanger I bet. 

This week- Naruto is shown poofing out on various batlefields as each of those battles are wrapping up. 

We'll get a bulk of Oonoki and others trying shit, trying shit..but it wont work, while Madara continues to pull out new tricks. 

At the end we'll get 1 panel of Tobi.....still flying through the tree tops


----------



## Gabe (Oct 30, 2011)

Tobi finnaly reaches naruto and bee. Tsunade leaves to madaras location and the naruto clone on gamahiro close to the hq goes with tsunade. Onoki prepares a huge attack.


----------



## Ferno (Oct 30, 2011)

I'll be happy if last chapter's cliffhanger turns out to be an anti-climax (similar to Naruto's bijuu bomb) and Oonoki just passes out, letting Tsunade take on Madara. *Oonoki h8r*


----------



## Klue (Oct 30, 2011)

Tobi revealing who he really is would create the perfect way to end the year, so I hope it doesn't happen in the next couple of weeks.

Best to wait a bit longer.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 30, 2011)

I think kabuto will summon dan to fight tsunade because she seems like no math for madara. That is the only way i see that she will get to fight if she fights at all kishi will probably have her just heal the injured.


----------



## shintebukuro (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm guessing the year will wrap up with a bunch of bullshit on Oonoki's death, Tsunade heading out, Itachi approaching Kabuto, and then end when Tobi begins fighting Naruto and Bee and (as Klue said) reveals what is under his mask.


----------



## Fay (Oct 30, 2011)

I hope Sakura will meet Itachi and join him to fight Kabuto. He is after all a medic as well, so this is a good fight for her :33


----------



## Yachiru (Oct 30, 2011)

章562：ナメクジ姫と斑牛！

Chapter 562:  slug princess and spotted ox!

側のテキスト：綱手がマダラに立ち向かうために出ている！意志の戦い、知恵の戦いとの戦い...？

Side text: Tsunade is out to confront Madara!! A battle of wills, a battle of wits and a battle of...?

最初の2つのページが着色される。

First two pages are coloured.

SFX：スウィッシュ

SFX: swish

綱手：誰だ？

Tsunade: Who's there?

トビは前者人柱力で彼女の前に立っている！

Tobi is standing in front of her with the former Jinchuriki!!

綱手：何-

Tsunade: What the-

トビ：私が第五代目を見て予想もしなかった。

Tobi: I never expected to see the Fifth.

綱手：やめろ！あなたが十分を殺したしました！私は今、この権利に終止符を打つでしょう。

Tsunade: Cut the crap! You've killed enough! I'll put an end to this right now.

トビ：あなたが望むように..しかし、私はあなたで簡単に行くとは思わない。あなたの祖父のように強くはない。

Tobi: As you wish.. but don't think I'll go easy on you. You aren't as strong as your grandfather.

マダラとの提携にシーンスイッチ

Scene switches to Madara and the alliance

カブト：どうしたの？

Kabuto: What's wrong?

マダラ：トビ..

Madara: Tobi..

カブト：ああ、偽のマダラ？彼はどうですか？

Kabuto: Aah, the fake Madara? What about him?

マダラ：すぐ戻って..

Madara: Be right back..

トビと綱手へ

To Tobi and Tsunade

綱手が血で覆われ、重い傷を持っている、東美は彼女の首を保持している。

Tsunade is covered with blood and has heavy wounds, Tobi is holding her neck.

トビ：くだらない..私はあなたよりも強いと考えていた。

Tobi: How stupid.. I thought you'd be stronger than that.

綱手：くそ..

Tsunade: Shit..

トビ：残念ながら、私はに出席するために別の問題を持っている。私は長くプレイする好きだでしょうが。

Tobi: Unfortunately, I have different matters to attend to. Although I would've loved to play longer. 

綱手：ああ...

Tsunade: aah..

トビ：しかし、私は行く前に、私はナルトの居場所に関する情報を収集できます。

Tobi: But before I go, I'll collect information about Naruto's whereabouts.

綱手：あえてしない..

Tsunade: Don't you dare..

トビ：うーん、面白い。あなたの人生を終了する - 

Tobi: Hmm, interesting. I'll end your existence then-

トビの頭を地面に強打されています。

Tobi's head is smashed to the ground!!

綱手：何..起こったのか？

Tsunade: What.. was that?

トビ：うーん、あなたをここにすべての人々から期待していなかった..マダラ。

Tobi: hmm, didn't expect you of all people here.. Madara.

綱手：あなた..あなたはマダラだ！？

Tsunade: You.. you're Madara!?

意外な事態の展開！トビは誰ですか？

An unexpecting twist of events!! Who's Tobi!?


This is something I found on some Japanese site


----------



## Talis (Oct 30, 2011)

^Thats probably from the Japanese naruto forum- prediction thread lol.


----------



## AoshiKun (Oct 30, 2011)

Klue said:


> Tobi revealing who he really is would create the perfect way to end the year, so I hope it doesn't happen in the next couple of weeks.
> 
> Best to wait a bit longer.


That would be awesome like Tobi taking off the mask and saying "I'm..." and ends the chapter.


----------



## Klue (Oct 30, 2011)

Yachiru said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Possibly the worst prediction I have ever read.


----------



## Talis (Oct 30, 2011)

AoshiKun said:


> That would be awesome like Tobi taking off the mask and saying "I'm..." and ends the chapter.



Would be an awesome troll if he says ''im the Santa'', perfectly fits in real life time and explains the wrinkles on his face. :ho


----------



## Yachiru (Oct 30, 2011)

Klue said:


> Possibly the worst prediction I have ever read.



Kishi is sexist, so Tsunade getting her ass handed again is feasible


----------



## Bringer (Oct 30, 2011)

if that happens the manga will end the day thats released.

I would gather the Tsunade fan troops and go in his house and kick his ass.

Hopefully there is a Hitler reaction to naruto chapter 562 or 563 or 564 talking about tsunade fight.

Also onoki final attack should be like vegeta final attack on majin buu. That suicide explosion was epic.

Do it kishi


----------



## Yachiru (Oct 30, 2011)

Some MadaxTsu next chap


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Oct 30, 2011)

Naruto clone orders Gaara to gather the remains of his Division and fall back he will cover the escape Tsuchikage says that Naruto in his condition can't do it alone Naruto agrees Gaara trys to argue but Naruto makes him quieten down that he should start acting like a General his priority is his Soldiers and somebody will have to cover the escape Gaara reluctantly agrees Naruto tells Onoki he will create an opening but he will disappear afterwards so don't screw the oppurtunity up

Also the other Divisions are informed of the latest situation are sent immediately to reinforce Gaara's Division


----------



## OneHitKill (Oct 30, 2011)

But why do people DatClone  is still around? He went *poof* already 

Next Chapter Ooniki prepares the Final Getsuja Tenshou :sanji


----------



## Maerala (Oct 30, 2011)

Yachiru said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heavenly Father.  There are no words.

It's so ridiculous, and not just because Tsunade already knows that Tobi isn't Madara.

Also, no two-week break?  I think it was Hexa who said we might have one, but I guess not.


----------



## vered (Oct 30, 2011)

Yachiru said:


> Kishi is sexist, so Tsunade getting her ass handed again is feasible



i dont know whats worse about it.the way tsunade is one paneled or the fact that she is basically saved by Madara.
lets hope it will be far from this.


----------



## Klue (Oct 30, 2011)

Godaime Hokage said:


> Heavenly Father.  There are no words.
> 
> It's so ridiculous, and not just because Tsunade already knows that Tobi isn't Madara.
> 
> Also, no two-week break?  I think it was Hexa who said we might have one, but I guess not.



Did he?

Shouldn't we expect the two week break to hit roughly 6-8 weeks from now? - for the new year? Although, I am surprised Kishi didn't take a personal break or two over the past two months.

He usually takes one around this time of year.


----------



## Sarry (Oct 30, 2011)

Yachiru said:


> 章562：ナメクジ姫と斑牛！
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Gotta admit, I laughed when I read it. 

It's a cheezy prediction.


----------



## Yachiru (Oct 30, 2011)

Madara cock-blocking Tobi would kick so much ass


----------



## Gabe (Oct 30, 2011)

OneHitKill said:


> But why do people DatClone  is still around? He went *poof* already
> 
> Next Chapter Ooniki prepares the Final Getsuja Tenshou :sanji



He has not disapeared yet probably will happen early next chapter


----------



## Jiraiya4Life (Oct 30, 2011)

Oonoki dies, Tsunade arrives, Madara makes comment on Tsunade's senju blood, Tobi sees the giant rock fall from the sky and knows its Madara.


----------



## son_michael (Oct 30, 2011)

Chibason said:


> This week- Naruto is shown poofing out on various batlefields as each of those battles are wrapping up.




each clone is just as strong as DATCLONE, assuming they do waste the Rikuddo mode...they still can enter senin mode. So basically their enemies have to be just as impressive as the kage level enemies DATCLONE fought. 

I suppose kishi could make them fight the edo jinchurikies.... but honestly, its more likely that all the naruto clones will kill the zetsu's and then rush at edo Madara all at once, at least until the real naruto gets there.


----------



## Bringer (Oct 30, 2011)

Next chapter.

Tsunade runs ahead to the battle field.
She is intercepted by dan
She uses her excellent chakara control to use a imitation jutsu of susanoo a giant chakara thing shaped as tsunade and beats dan
She then sees gedo meza and punches it to death and throws it

She then kicks madara ass

And solo the war.


----------



## Talis (Oct 30, 2011)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Next chapter.
> 
> Tsunade runs ahead to the battle field.
> She is intercepted by dan
> ...



She will use the sign-no-jutsu.


----------



## forkandspoon (Oct 30, 2011)

Tsunade leaves but is tailed by Konohamaru who wasn't allowed to fight in the war but is eager to see some action.


Time for some Oonki flashbacks that will include Madara.


----------



## Golden Circle (Oct 30, 2011)

If everything goes well we will be getting reliable spoilers in about two days.

I expect Onoki to attack, and datclone to finally go *poof*.


----------



## Klue (Oct 30, 2011)

Onoki will magically be able to use Dust Release again, but it will prove useless before Madara's Shinra Tensei.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Oct 30, 2011)

We all know Oonoki's suicide attack will at least end up causing Muu to be sealed. But you know what'd be some good trolling? If Madara shows the technique he used to fake his death against Hashirama, but we the readers don't know about it until the next week. In the mean time there will be all these threads about "LOOOL Kabuto so fail he lost his best summon so easily" and "Oonoki>>>Madara," when in truth he just used the confusion to sneak away and head towards Naruto and B.


----------



## Klue (Oct 30, 2011)

Kanpyo7, I think it would make for far better story telling if Madara simply killed everyone.

And I mean, everyone.

Just because he can.


----------



## Superstars (Oct 31, 2011)

takL said:


> directly from the issue
> "The deepening mystery of the identity of the masked man!!
> (the fight) Versus madara gets furious!!"



Yes, Tobi baby.


----------



## calimike (Oct 31, 2011)

takL said:


> directly from the issue
> "The deepening mystery of the identity of the masked man!!
> (the fight) Versus madara gets furious!!"


----------



## GunX2 (Oct 31, 2011)

YAY MORE TOBI!!!


----------



## m1cojakle (Oct 31, 2011)

All I know is that Madara should be allowed to "live."  He is a very useful plot device and interesting character.  Who's with me?


----------



## Setas1999 (Oct 31, 2011)

Gaara and Dwarfkage vs Madara and Muu The most badass fight in naruto verse


----------



## Iruel (Oct 31, 2011)

Onōki dies. Izuna takes off his mask and joins up with his brother on the battlefield.


----------



## SageRafa (Oct 31, 2011)

Madara and Onooki kill eachother, massive shitstorm in the NarutoForums 

Make it happen Kishi, just for the lulz


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 31, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Madara and Onooki kill eachother, massive shitstorm in the NarutoForums
> 
> Make it happen Kishi, just for the lulz



Dont worry, It'll happen >:]


----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 31, 2011)

I WANT MY FUCKING DOSE OF TOBI DAMMIT!


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 31, 2011)

First Tsurugi said:


> I WANT MY FUCKING DOSE OF TOBI DAMMIT!



We'll probably have to wait until Madara is dealt with before we get more Tobi awesomeness


----------



## Icegaze (Oct 31, 2011)

^
Edo Madara isn't going to be "dealth with" anytime soon. He will last much longer than every other Edo Tensei (maybe even including rogue ET Itachi). He keeps talking about "our plan". This plan won't come into fruition if Edo Madara is sealed in that desert.


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 31, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> ^
> Edo Madara isn't going to be "dealth with" anytime soon. He will last much longer than every other Edo Tensei (maybe even including rogue ET Itachi). He keeps talking about "our plan". This plan won't come into fruition if Edo Madara is sealed in that desert.



But their plan was fucked up by Kabuto's Edo Tensei, since Madara needed to be resurrected with Rinne Tensei. That's why Tobi was so mad at Kabuto.

I think the alliance will seal Madara and unknowingly help Tobi, who will then resurrect Madara with the Rinnegan's Gedo: Rinne Tensei no Jutsu just like he originally meant to do.


----------



## HInch (Oct 31, 2011)

I predict mayhem, destruction and no significant deaths whatsoever.

I also predict no Sakura so that's a bonus.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Oct 31, 2011)

I predict a great tecnique from Oonoki and Naruto clone give the rest of his chakra to him after Oonoki give a good speech about the new generation > old one while Madara look at the scene with amusement...


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Oct 31, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> But their plan was fucked up by Kabuto's Edo Tensei, since Madara needed to be resurrected with Rinne Tensei. That's why Tobi was so mad at Kabuto.
> 
> I think the alliance will seal Madara and unknowingly help Tobi, who will then resurrect Madara with the Rinnegan's Gedo: Rinne Tensei no Jutsu just like he originally meant to do.



I feel like if Madara gets sealed then he wont be able to be Rinne Tensei. I think Kabuto will have to cancel the jutsu. Kabuto explained how to stop Edo Tensei to Tobi, he said using Genjutsu and making Kabuto do certain hand signs will cancel it. I feel like that's going to happen eventually. For all we know, Rinne Tensei wont work if the person is an Edo Tensei, and sealing the Edo Tensei doesn't really cancel the effect of Edo Tensei I don't think, this does make thing much more difficult for Tobi and his plans of bringing Madara back via Rinne Tensei. I think the more difficult it is for Tobi the better. 

Itachi said he'd deal with Edo Tensei, so him using Genjutsu on Kabuto and stop it, only to help Tobi would be interesting to me. I'm not sure if Kishi would do that though, kind of sucks for Itachi but like I said, I think it makes it more interesting for Itachi to unintentionally help Tobi. Although Tobi doing it himself I think would be find as well, letting him take on his own obstacle for once would be interesting too.

In the end, I don't think anyone besides Itachi or Tobi will finish Madara off(Through Kabuto), only for him to come back again via Rinne Tensei.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 31, 2011)

I predict Onoki trying some uber suicide bullshit on Madara and getting trolled horribly and dying as a result. 
For some reason Madara will back off. Not sure what tho.


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 31, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> I feel like if Madara gets sealed then he wont be able to be Rinne Tensei. I think Kabuto will have to cancel the jutsu. Kabuto explained how to stop Edo Tensei to Tobi, he said using Genjutsu and making Kabuto do certain hand signs will cancel it. I feel like that's going to happen eventually. For all we know, Rinne Tensei wont work if the person is an Edo Tensei, and sealing the Edo Tensei doesn't really cancel the effect of Edo Tensei I don't think, this does make thing much more difficult for Tobi and his plans of bringing Madara back via Rinne Tensei. I think the more difficult it is for Tobi the better.
> 
> Itachi said he'd deal with Edo Tensei, so him using Genjutsu on Kabuto and stop it, only to help Tobi would be interesting to me. I'm not sure if Kishi would do that though, kind of sucks for Itachi but like I said, I think it makes it more interesting for Itachi to unintentionally help Tobi. Although Tobi doing it himself I think would be find as well, letting him take on his own obstacle for once would be interesting too.
> 
> In the end, I don't think anyone besides Itachi or Tobi will finish Madara off(Through Kabuto), only for him to come back again via Rinne Tensei.



Hmm... Good point, didn't consider that. If Tobi would Rinnegan soulrip Edo Madara then he would be able to resurrect him with Rinne Tensei though. This is getting complicated.

It would be boring though if Itachi would just make Kabuto release the Edo Tensei and that would be the end of Edo Madara...

Now I really have no clue.


----------



## Hitt (Oct 31, 2011)

I assume Edo Madara will be dealt with soon enough.

Tobi is probably still slated to be the Final Boss, which leaves the inevitable dragon battle between Naruto and Sasuke.

The sooner the better.  This war has dragged shit on unnecessarily.


----------



## auem (Oct 31, 2011)

i find this war well timed and properly handled...


----------



## Talis (Oct 31, 2011)

Onoki grabs Madara and flies away to the moon. He will put Madara on the moon and fly back to the earth.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Oct 31, 2011)

Oonoki will create a second moon using a doton jutsu, then he will seal himself and madara into the second moon e will become the fourth rikudou sennin


----------



## Addy (Oct 31, 2011)

loool3 said:


> Onoki grabs Madara and flies away to the moon. He will put Madara on the moon and fly back to the earth.


superman vs doomsday.............. youtube it


----------



## AoshiKun (Oct 31, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> But their plan was fucked up by Kabuto's Edo Tensei, since Madara needed to be resurrected with Rinne Tensei. That's why Tobi was so mad at Kabuto.
> 
> I think the alliance will seal Madara and unknowingly help Tobi, who will then resurrect Madara with the Rinnegan's Gedo: Rinne Tensei no Jutsu just like he originally meant to do.


Kabuto was the one who summoned the previous Jinchuurikis but Tobi is the one controlling them so Tobi taking control over Madara is very possible, perhaps he even release Madara's soul and ress him with Rinne Tensei.


----------



## Noitora (Oct 31, 2011)

Oonki goes on a rampage.

However, we switch to other characters for the entire span of this rampage.


----------



## Hasan (Oct 31, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Hmm... Good point, didn't consider that. If Tobi would Rinnegan soulrip Edo Madara then he would be able to resurrect him with Rinne Tensei though. This is getting complicated.
> 
> It would be boring though if Itachi would just make Kabuto release the Edo Tensei and that would be the end of Edo Madara...
> 
> Now I really have no clue.



In case, he's to be resurrected with Rinne Tensei, I can think of two possibilities:

*1.* _Tobi confronts Madara and use Human Path's ability._

*2.* _Zetsu informs Tobi of Madara's appearance on the battlefield. Tobi changes his route and move towards Kabuto and make him cancel Edo Tensei._

It would be interesting if they both confront each other. It'd clear some doubts like what's their connection and their plans.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 31, 2011)

kabuto told Madara that they should go look for the real naruto but he said no he wanted to try something so others could see. I think after whatever onoki does and fails kabuto and Madara will leave to find the real naruto. He already showed the the wood jutsu. Also since. Tobi is after naruto and bee it would be interesting if all three side show up in the same place. Then we can find out the true about Madara and tobi and so on.


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 31, 2011)

Plot Twist. Itachi Genjutsu the Clone naruto into thinking he was the real Naruto. And the real Naruto into thinking he was the clone naruto so the real real naruto wouldnt head towards Kabutos Location.


----------



## Brian (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm hoping Tobi's slow ass finally catches up to Naruto and Killer Bee


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Oct 31, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Hmm... Good point, didn't consider that. If Tobi would Rinnegan soulrip Edo Madara then he would be able to resurrect him with Rinne Tensei though. This is getting complicated.
> 
> It would be boring though if Itachi would just make Kabuto release the Edo Tensei and that would be the end of Edo Madara...
> 
> Now I really have no clue.



I'm sure Kabuto has ways of dealing with people trying to get inside his head. A fight may need to happen to weaken him so you can use Genjutsu to stop it. Plus who knows if he was even telling the truth, the hand signs could result into something else making things more interesting and less boring. 

Hoshi is still on Kabuto as far as we know as well, they could serve a purpose in all this.

It really is hard to say what will happen. But I'd like to have Kabuto actually pose some kind of threat to Tobi, making it very difficult to get Madara back would probably be good enough for that. I just don't think it's going to be easy as seal Madara and Tobi can get back to his thing.

Needless to say, I'm interested in how this all plays out. Tobi clearly doesn't like Madara being in Kabuto's hands for whatever the reason. Itachi said he'll stop Edo Tensei. Sasuke wants to test his eyes. One way or another, I think Kabuto is going to meet his end at the hands of the Sharingan. I rather it be Itachi or Tobi though over Sasuke. In the end, Madara probably will get brought back with Rinne Tensei, and this time it wont be as easy to just seal him away, especially if the Juubi gets brought back around this time. Things are going to get pretty serious from now on I'd say. We can't forget, Tobi did say Moon's Eye Plan is today(Today in Naruto world), so as long as things don't get fucked up, Tobi's plans will begin shortly in Naruto time, just a matter of how long it will take for us to see it.


----------



## KyuubiFan (Oct 31, 2011)

I simply have no idea what Oonoki may try, but I hope Madara will laugh it up like a boss.


----------



## SageRafa (Oct 31, 2011)

*Oonoki's* "_Ultimate Ninjutsu_" will be a Jinton that turns his body into Jinton itself and anything he touches while in that form instantly dissapears after you lock/choose the target [this will make it possible for him to touch the ground or any person he wants without vaporizing it]; but in return for destroying/vaporizing each target you lose something important - either your life or life-spam.


Anyway this is my prediction


----------



## Superstars (Oct 31, 2011)

Brian said:


> I'm hoping Tobi's slow ass finally catches up to Naruto and Killer Bee



Yeah me too. I can't wait for the dialogue exchange between Bee and Tobi. Tobi is just lulz.


----------



## lain2501 (Oct 31, 2011)

Klue said:


> Tobi revealing who he really is would create the perfect way to end the year, so I hope it doesn't happen in the next couple of weeks.
> 
> Best to wait a bit longer.



The day we know who is tobi, this manga is over. The rest of it would be "ho super ninjutsu bijuu attack vs super ninjutsu rinnegan attack" ho yeah Naruto prophecy ok you win, peace everybody, make babies with Sakura, thanks comme again gg thanks no re.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Oct 31, 2011)

Superstars said:


> Yeah me too. I can't wait for the dialogue exchange between Bee and Tobi. Tobi is just lulz.



Tobi: Hello, Naruto...Killerbee.

Naruto: It's Madara!(I don't think he's aware of what's going on yet, not until his clone disappears).

Killerbee: What's with the mask, you lower class?

Tobi: ...You call that a rap? Hahaha...let me give you a lesson in...TRUE RAP! 

Killerbee: Give me your best shot, I'm ready for the lot!

Naruto: Umm...I don't think this is the time nor the place for this-

Tobi and Killerbee: SHUT UP!!!

Naruto: ...

Tobi: *Tobi does a rap*

Killerbee: ...I...I've been beaten. I've failed, you may seal me now...

Naruto: Wait-WHAT THE FUCK?!

Tobi: Next...I'm going to eat more ramen then you Naruto.

Naruto: BITCH YOU'RE ON!!!



No but seriously, I do wonder what Tobi will think of Killerbee's raps.


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Oct 31, 2011)

Tobi is too serious for Killer Bee's rap.


----------



## Talis (Oct 31, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Tobi: Hello, Naruto...Killerbee.
> 
> Naruto: It's Madara!(I don't think he's aware of what's going on yet, not until his clone disappears).
> 
> ...



I'd like to see Tobi turning into goofy type again, pls make it happening Kishi.


----------



## forkandspoon (Oct 31, 2011)

I can't see the alliance putting up a good fight anymore, they are pretty much exhausted and Tobi's side isn't really down anything but some Edo zombies and some white Zetsu.... They still have Edo Madara, Kabuto, Sasuke, and Tobi.... against pretty much Hokage, Raikage, Exhausted Naruto , Bee, Edo Itachi..... and you just know that Raikage and Hokage are going to be used as Hype for Sasuke (imagine if he fought the raikage again) and Tobi.... Itachi/Naruto/Bee are pretty kick ass though


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Oct 31, 2011)

Naruto vs. Madara!!

Onoki is still out somewhat, he's replenishing his chakra and needs some downtime before he can start dealing with Madara. He orders Naruto to hold the line, to which Naruto agrees.

Naruto rushes forth, but the clone is quickly dealt with. Onoki is shocked, and says he has to do this prematurely, or else all hope is gone. Madara races toward Onoki to deliver the fatal blow, but is kicked by SM Naruto, which sends him flying two kilometers from the area. Killer B comes in as well and says he'll deal with Muu (Kabuto). 

Madara looks battered, but is quickly regenerated by the effects of Edo Tensei, and is back in less than a second. Naruto comments on how this won't be easy. 

"I don't have my bijuu bomb perfected yet. I think trying that again will be a waste of time, I might not have a choice here..."

"Alright, Madara... let's see how you hold up against my speed!" He goes to KCM. 

It proves ineffective however, due to Madara being a top tier Shinobi. Madara says he's done playing around, and prepares his largest meteor yet, twice as large as the ones before it. 

"This one's coming straight from low orbit!! This'll ruin you all, and more!"

"Shit!! What do I do?! The Rasenshuriken won't be enough for that!"

"Naruto, I shall lend you my power again, but this will be the last time. Do not disappoint."

"For what?!"

"I won't just give you chakra, I will guide you on making the Bijuu Bomb! Go forth, Naruto!"

End chapter.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 31, 2011)

Klue said:


> Agreed Senin of Hardwork. Best to expect a mixture of action and flashbacks. I bet Onoki will prepare his big attack on the final page or so.



Thanks.  If there are flashbacks I think they would revolve around Oonoki's days as Muu's disciple in the Jinton art. 

I am also wondering for how long will Kabuto continue to use Muu as his medium to Madara.


----------



## CA182 (Oct 31, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Thanks.  If there are flashbacks I think they would revolve around Oonoki's days as Muu's disciple in the Jinton art.
> 
> I am also wondering for how long will Kabuto continue to use Muu as his medium to Madara.



If Onoki has a flashback to his days as a disciple, I predict a cameo of the Nidaime Mizukage would appear too.

That'd be awesome...


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 31, 2011)

^True, it could be possible.  

But it depends, it would be a flashback of Oonoki and Muu confronting the Nidaime in the middle of one of their many encounters so we wouldn't have a flashback on Iwagakure but on a battle scene.


----------



## forkandspoon (Oct 31, 2011)

I predict Young Onoki looking nothing like we would expect, and I predict Muu without his bandages.


----------



## OneHitKill (Oct 31, 2011)

Ooniki uses Final Getsuga Tensho on Madara and Muu, but fails cause they're Edos and bitches come back 

But Muu gets sealed by a top tier fodder that was hiding in the sand...

or Just a flashback of Ooniki's life with special appearances of younger Muu and Nidaime Mizukage 

I miss clam-sama :sanji


----------



## shintebukuro (Oct 31, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> *Oonoki's* "_Ultimate Ninjutsu_" will be a Jinton that turns his body into Jinton itself and anything he touches while in that form instantly dissapears after you lock/choose the target [this will make it possible for him to touch the ground or any person he wants without vaporizing it]; but in return for destroying/vaporizing each target you lose something important - either your life or life-spam.
> 
> 
> Anyway this is my prediction



I was thinking of something like that, except more like a Vegeta AOE explosion. 

It is definitely going to be Jinton, though. Since he's dying, we'll probably get flashbacks, and I imagine Jinton could potentially be explained in a past scene where Muu teaches it to Oonoki.


----------



## Klue (Oct 31, 2011)

Regardless of what transpires, I hope Madara isn't defeated. I have a feeling that he will be released from Edo Tensei and revived by Rinne Tensei at some point.

It would totally suck to see him lose twice.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 31, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> But their plan was fucked up by Kabuto's Edo Tensei, since Madara needed to be resurrected with Rinne Tensei. That's why Tobi was so mad at Kabuto.
> 
> I think the alliance will seal Madara and unknowingly help Tobi, who will then resurrect Madara with the Rinnegan's Gedo: Rinne Tensei no Jutsu just like he originally meant to do.


remember that tobi lowered his head and laughed, he most likely has something in mind, a plan to take over madara's control , there is no need for kishi to let them seal him and dehype rinnegan.


----------



## kaze1028 (Nov 1, 2011)

spoiler is out

*Spoiler*: __ 




マダラの前に五影参上！！


----------



## vered (Nov 1, 2011)

guys T posted!!!!!



> > 嫁のメールより
> > マダラの前に五影参上！！


----------



## geG (Nov 1, 2011)

Really short spoiler, just says the Five Kage appear before Madara.


----------



## vered (Nov 1, 2011)

tsunade vs madara?
or the 5 kages vs Madara?
awesome Madara is indeed too strong!!!

here is T post again:



> *嫁のメールより
> マダラの前に五影参上！！ *


----------



## Ghost of Madara (Nov 1, 2011)

Indeed it does say that the 5 Kage appear before Madara.  And he says that he got this from his wife's mail.

However we should wait before drawing any conclusions since "T" may have just referred to the 5th Hokage in shorthand - *Go*daime Ho*kage*/Gokage


----------



## vered (Nov 1, 2011)

Ghost of Madara said:


> Indeed it does say that the 5 Kage appear before Madara.  And he says that he got this from his wife's mail.
> 
> However we should wait before drawing any conclusions since "T" may have just referred to the 5th Hokage in shorthand - *Go*daime Ho*kage*/Gokage



yea it might be tsunade.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Nov 1, 2011)

How'd they all get there so fast?


----------



## vered (Nov 1, 2011)

anyway though its just one line we can conclude that onooki and perhaps garra weren't able to do much against Madara.


----------



## Pastelduck (Nov 1, 2011)

My guess is that she has some knowledge of how to get rid of edo tensei.  Or maybe she will use edo tensei against Madra.  That is my best guess...


----------



## Ghost of Madara (Nov 1, 2011)

vered said:


> anyway though its just one line we can conclude that onooki and perhaps garra weren't able to do much against Madara.



Indeed.  No one is meant to defeat Madara.  This is the reason why Itachi is necessary to face Kabuto so that he could end Edo Tensei.  Madara is simply on a different plain from the opposition - even kages consider his powers godlike.


----------



## Hexa (Nov 1, 2011)

I agree with the idea that Itachi is going to get the Edo Tensei jutsu to stop right before an Edo Tensei screws over the alliance.  It could be Tobi's Pain rather than Edo Madara, though.

Otherwise, I wonder why T saw the issue early.  It's a normal release week, but I guess there are other factors and such.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 1, 2011)

inb4 Madara says they're shit compared to Hashirama


----------



## vered (Nov 1, 2011)

Hexa said:


> I agree with the idea that Itachi is going to get the Edo Tensei jutsu to stop right before an Edo Tensei screws over the alliance.  It could be Tobi's Pain rather than Edo Madara, though.
> 
> Otherwise, I wonder why T saw the issue early.  It's a normal release week, but I guess there are other factors and such.



i think he said it was sent to him in mail or something.i guess someone saw the issue and reported the info.

T wife sent him spoiler for OP as well while he was at work.
assuming she has the issue i guess we might get more spoilers once he gets back.


----------



## Talis (Nov 1, 2011)

So 5 kages vs Madara instead Tobi?
Kinda surprised lol.


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Nov 1, 2011)

Since T got a jump, ohana might've gotten hers as well, so she might post something soon.


----------



## Kishido (Nov 1, 2011)

Poor Kages


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Nov 1, 2011)

So there's still no news on the naruto clone going puff.


----------



## calimike (Nov 1, 2011)

Naruto (text) on right center WSJ #48


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 1, 2011)

...the fuck? We got early spoilers? Wasn't this supposed to be regular week? Well anyway...

The Five Kages vs. Madara 

This is gonna be epic.

E: Oh, so it might be just Tsunade. Well that would make more sense anyway. This chapter is still gonna be epic.


----------



## Talis (Nov 1, 2011)

So 5 kages vs Madara, Kakashis team vs Tobi and Kakashi pulls out the max. :ho


----------



## auem (Nov 1, 2011)

spoiler came damn early...didn't expected..

and T works,he has a wife too..!!!

there is no way 5 kages can meet at this point..i am sure it's tsunade..


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 1, 2011)

auem said:


> there is no way 5 kages can met at this point..i am sure it's tsunade..



Yeah probably. Tsunade said that she would go and Mei at least is pretty busy with Black Zetsu.


----------



## vered (Nov 1, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> ...the fuck? We got early spoilers? Wasn't this supposed to be regular week? Well anyway...
> 
> The Five Kages vs. Madara
> 
> ...



yea seems more reasonable for it to be Tsunade.
anyway unfortunately i feel that Tsunades time is up.


----------



## Hexa (Nov 1, 2011)

I don't know.  Writing the "Gokage" as a nickname for Tsunade is pretty odd given that last arc was the "Gokage arc", or the "Five Kage Arc".


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 1, 2011)

vered said:


> yea seems more reasonable for it to be Tsunade.
> anyway unfortunately i feel that Tsunades time is up.



I don't think she'll die yet, mainly for one reason: that would most likely make Naruto Hokage. I don't think he's ready for it yet, maybe after the war or near the end of it.


----------



## auem (Nov 1, 2011)

vered said:


> yea seems more reasonable for it to be Tsunade.
> anyway unfortunately i feel that Tsunades time is up.



no way...onoki is the first in line,and i don't think 2 kages will die in same fight..


----------



## calimike (Nov 1, 2011)

vered said:


> yea seems more reasonable for it to be Tsunade.
> anyway unfortunately i feel that Tsunades time is up.



Chapter 561 page 5 quote: *Tsunade: I'M HEADING OUT!!*

or

*Tsunade: I'm heading out!!* without caps 

2 panels


----------



## vered (Nov 1, 2011)

Hexa said:


> I don't know.  Writing the "Gokage" as a nickname for Tsunade is pretty odd given that last arc was the "Gokage arc", or the "Five Kage Arc".



Either option (be it Tsunade or the 5 kages) will be good.
though the prospect of having 5 different kages all against one seems more appealing battle wise .


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 1, 2011)

Tsunade will then most likely heal Gaara, Onoki and Naruto and restore their chakra as well. Then we'll get one of the most epic fights in the series.


----------



## auem (Nov 1, 2011)

i don't want that clone naruto any more......he has done enough,now real naruto need to reach here...


----------



## Lews Therin Telamon (Nov 1, 2011)

I hope Madara kills Onoki, Tsunade and Raikage (especially Raikage). That would be neat.


----------



## Tengu (Nov 1, 2011)

But isn't Mei fighting black Zetsu?


----------



## sagroth (Nov 1, 2011)

Are the spoilers from Ohana, T, or another reliable source? And does this mean we get an early chapter?


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 1, 2011)

sagroth said:


> Are the spoilers from Ohana, T, or another reliable source? And does this mean we get an early chapter?



It's T's wife. Ohana too should post soon.


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (Nov 1, 2011)

> 540 ：ohana ◆IR7jauNn4E ：2011/11/01(火) 17:50:39.10 ID:hxlR+wIhO
> ＰＣ壊れて入院中。携帯で勘弁してくれってばよ！
> 
> 
> ...



ohana is here too xD


----------



## Addy (Nov 1, 2011)

that's it?

the 5 kages arrive? the entire chapter is of them prepering to o and arivin or something like that?


----------



## Federer (Nov 1, 2011)

Mei vs Black Zetsu cancelled? 

Naruto's clone must be fighting Black Zetsu, but if the 5 Kage face Edo Madara, than where is Tobi heading for? 

Will Tobi show up?


----------



## Kαrin (Nov 1, 2011)

Oh wow, spoilers already. 

Sounds interesting.


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 1, 2011)

Google translate isn't giving much but I think Ohana's spoiler is also talking about the five kage, not just Tsunade.


----------



## Zaeed (Nov 1, 2011)

What the hell. Maybe Mei agreed to allow the Naruto clone to fight Black Zetsu or something. Otherwise I don't understand this. I like the prospect of 5 kage vs Madara though. I can understand Tsunade and A getting there quick if that person could teleport them. Still leaves a question to how Mei got there.


----------



## Federer (Nov 1, 2011)

Just when you think that the Tsunade fans get their precious moment, Kishi trolls their fandom again. 

Or not? We'll see.


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Nov 1, 2011)

Wtf i didnt think early spoilers


----------



## Kαrin (Nov 1, 2011)

*fingers crossed for awesome Madara vs Mei panels*


----------



## Federer (Nov 1, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> *fingers crossed for awesome Madara vs Mei panels*



This isn't the bath house.


----------



## Marsala (Nov 1, 2011)

It's probably going to be a stalemate between Madara and the Five Kages until Itachi cancels Edo Tensei.


----------



## Kαrin (Nov 1, 2011)

Federer said:


> This isn't the bath house.



You pervs


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Nov 1, 2011)

İsnt this week suppose to be monday release?anyway that's great


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 1, 2011)

People still think Itachi will stop Kabuto?

Oh dear


----------



## Synn (Nov 1, 2011)

It seems like Tsunade releases the seal on her forehead.


----------



## Zaeed (Nov 1, 2011)

Synn said:


> It seems like Tsunade releases the seal on her forehead.



Yeah it seems that way. Maybe she used the stored chakra to rejuvenate the other worn Kages, that would make for a better fight.


----------



## calimike (Nov 1, 2011)

Naruto is #3 on ToC  Naruto should be #1  OP on break next week  Lord Oda clan take absent too many this year already! 

Clone is poof! 5 Kages will defeat by Madara until reinforce get there before real Naruto and KillerBee


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 1, 2011)

What the hell. 

The spoiler is a 1 liner ? 



So it is, Tsunade + Gaara + Onoki + Raikage + Mei vs Madara ?




I expected Tsunade to solo but...


----------



## Synn (Nov 1, 2011)

I do hope it's a new technique, not taijutsu.


----------



## Federer (Nov 1, 2011)

Oh yeah, there's also Muu. 

Totally forgot about that dude, but I guess when you have Madara in action, all kage level opponents become cheerleaders.


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 1, 2011)

So it's the five Kages vs. Madara after all. This is gonna be EPIC.

I hope datclone goes poof soon, so Naruto gains all it's knowledge and experience. Then when Tobi appears at B's and Naruto's location we'll get some interesting dialogue


----------



## Marsala (Nov 1, 2011)

Gilgamesh said:


> People still think Itachi will stop Kabuto?
> 
> Oh dear




People still think Itachi won't stop Kabuto?

Oh dear


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 1, 2011)

Itachi still seems as the most reasonable option for ending edo tensei.

After all it wouldn't seem so necessary to end edo tensei when only fodder edos are remaining.

Naruto on the other hand cant waste anymore of his strenght on Madara as he would have nothing left on Tobi. Kages despite being so strong still do not strike me as being able to take down such a very plot relevant character as Madara. Such a boss level enemy should only be taken by a main character(Naruto or Sasuke) or being taken out in very special circumstances that do not mean that he was truly surpassed(like Itachi ending Edo tensei).

Other than Naruto fighting him to show more parallels between him and Hashirama who was Madara's hated rival or Sasuke showing that he has surpassed all Uchihas thus becoming the greatest I do not see a point in defeating Madara fairly and surpassing him.

Besides if such power was defeated already then it would kinda dehype Tobi who has a quite similar moveset IMO...


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 1, 2011)

Federer said:


> Oh yeah, there's also Muu.
> 
> Totally forgot about that dude, but I guess when you have Madara in action, all kage level opponents become cheerleaders.



Muu can't even shoot Jinton. He is pretty much fodder now.


----------



## Crona (Nov 1, 2011)

I guess Onoki isn't going to fight Madara alone and  how did Mei get there 

I need explanations


----------



## Starstalker (Nov 1, 2011)

Nice 

5 deadman(they really should die...someone should really die already!) vs Madara


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 1, 2011)

Obviously they aren't all going to die. They are either going to defeat Madara or Itachi makes Kabuto desummon it before the fight is over.


----------



## Federer (Nov 1, 2011)

Five Kage vs Madara


It would be hilarious if Madara has a S/T jutsu and simply teleports away to take down the rest of the fodders on the other battlefields. 

Trolololol

The Gokage would be like: "   "


----------



## Nimander (Nov 1, 2011)

Ugh.  Don't know how I feel about this one.  

Will wait for the chapter to drop though to see things in more detail.  And shit; I wasn't even on Telegrams.  It's just my home page and I backspaced here to make a post about something or the other.  And there the spoilers were.  

A pleasant surprise, to say the least.  Well, it is my birthday, so I'll take it.


----------



## dungsi27 (Nov 1, 2011)

Now thats interesting.

THe more they die,the happier I am.


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 1, 2011)

Onoki is definitely going to do, maybe A too. Gaara and Mei are both gonna live for sure, they are still young and there isn't really anyone who can take take title of Kazekage or Mizukage if they would die. Tsunade might die, not sure about her yet.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Nov 1, 2011)

The 5 Kage have a plot shield around them, they aren't going to die. Maybe Onoki and Raikage will die but I can't see Mei, Gaara and Tsunade dieing anytime soon.

That means the 5 Kages either going to beat Madara or Itachi will save the die. TBH I wanted Itachi to fight Madara on his own and beat him. Then he would have surpassed Madara without EMS.

The 5 Kage VS Madara will be so boring. So I am a bit disappointed


----------



## Addy (Nov 1, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Onoki is definitely going to do, maybe A too. Gaara and Mei are both gonna live for sure, they are still young and there isn't really anyone who can take take title of Kazekage or Mizukage if they would die. *Tsunade might die, not sure about her yet*.



she has to die  

kakashi didn't become hokage because of her


----------



## Darth Xanatos (Nov 1, 2011)

Hope Madara will show nice new jutsu =D


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 1, 2011)

Addy said:


> she has to die
> 
> kakashi didn't become hokage because of her



If she dies Kakashi isn't going to be Hokage, Naruto is.


----------



## Addy (Nov 1, 2011)

the kagezord


----------



## Epyon (Nov 1, 2011)

Okay so, Mabui just teleported Tsunade and Raikage to the battleground, fine. How in the hell did Mei get there in single chapter, that's just crazy. Almost as crazy as Onoki still holding off Madara for yet another chapter all by himself. I bet now that the Five Kages are here, suddenly Madara is gonna be impossible to hold off one-on-one.


----------



## Addy (Nov 1, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> If she dies Kakashi isn't going to be Hokage, Naruto is.



lol, last time that was said, they still choose kakashi


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 1, 2011)

Addy said:


> the kagezord


----------



## SageRafa (Nov 1, 2011)

Lol a guy weaker than Naruto's Kage Bunshin being Hokage 

So what's the trans of the last spoiler posted?


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Nov 1, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> The 5 Kage have a plot shield around them, they aren't going to die. Maybe Onoki and Raikage will die but I can't see Mei, Gaara and Tsunade dieing anytime soon.
> 
> That means the 5 Kages either going to beat Madara or Itachi will save the die. *TBH I wanted Itachi to fight Madara on his own and beat him. Then he would have surpassed Madara without EMS.*
> 
> The 5 Kage VS Madara will be so boring. So I am a bit disappointed



 Itachi could never defeat Madara.


----------



## kagegak (Nov 1, 2011)

Addy said:


> she has to die
> 
> kakashi didn't become hokage because of her



Yeah that bitch I was so angry when she came out of coma


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Nov 1, 2011)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Itachi could never defeat Madara.



People thought Itachi could never defeat Nagato. People also thought Itachi was outclassed when RM Naruto and Killer Bee showed up. Yet Itachi came out as a champion!

Itachi, time and time again have proved you all wrong. He will surpass EMS Madara. Do not forget that Kabuto sole reason for summoning Madara was because of Itachi's action!!!!


----------



## Addy (Nov 1, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> do want
> 
> 
> Yea, but the manga is nearing it's end soon, I don't think there's time for another Kage before Naruto anymore. Also Kakashi isn't really Kage level, Naruto's Kage Bunshin could solo him.



it's like your under the impression that when kakashi was chosen, they thought he was the strongest when SM naruto was around and yet he was not chosen even if SM naruto won against pain. besides, kishi can make naurto hokage in an epilogue of the last two to three pages


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Nov 1, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> People thought Itachi could never defeat Nagato. People also thought Itachi was outclassed when RM Naruto and Killer Bee showed up. Yet Itachi came out as a champion!
> 
> Itachi, time and time again will prove the haters wrong.



Itachi beat Nagato with the help of Naruto and Bee, so get out of here with that. Itachi beating Madara makes me laugh so hard it's ridiculous. You Itachitards will never stop riding your so called god.


----------



## BroKage (Nov 1, 2011)

I really hope that the Five Kage don't actually beat Madara. Maybe Kabuto desummons him and has him stomp Itachi instead.



Kakashi Hatake said:


> People thought Itachi could never defeat Nagato.



He still can't unless Nagato is preoccupied.


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 1, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> People thought Itachi could never defeat Nagato. People also thought Itachi was outclassed when RM Naruto and Killer Bee showed up. Yet Itachi came out as a champion!


When did Itachi defeat Nagato? As I remember it was Naruto, Bee and Itachi who defeated Nagato through teamwork.



Kakashi Hatake said:


> Do not forget that Kabuto sole reason for summoning Madara was because of Itachi's action!!!!


The hell you talking bout?



Addy said:


> it's like your under the impression that when kakashi was chosen, they thought he was the strongest when SM naruto was around and yet he was not chosen even if SM naruto won against pain. besides, kishi can make naurto hokage in an epilogue of the last two to three pages


Well sure even SM Naruto was stronger than Kakashi but now that Naruto has KCM he's sooooooo much above Kakashi that it isn't even funny. Kakashi is so much belove all the other Hokages, even Tsunade.


----------



## vered (Nov 1, 2011)

so it was against the 5 kages!!
awesome.


----------



## Darth Xanatos (Nov 1, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> People thought Itachi could never defeat Nagato. People also thought Itachi was outclassed when RM Naruto and Killer Bee showed up. Yet Itachi came out as a champion!
> 
> Itachi, time and time again have proved you all wrong. He will surpass EMS Madara. Do not forget that Kabuto sole reason for summoning Madara was because of Itachi's action!!!!



On the one hand I want Itachi to proof the haters wrong once again.

On the other hand, for plot reasons, I would like it if Kabuto wouldn`t be killed. He`s the last remain of Oro we have 

There should be a scenario where Itachi can show his awesomeness once again and Kabuto is not killed.


----------



## Addy (Nov 1, 2011)

kagegak said:


> Yeah that bitch I was so angry when she came out of coma



yes, she should have staid dead  

maybe give her a flashback ina coma and dramatic song in the anime like It's a Bad Dream in scrubs 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ocZ-FXGLrms[/YOUTUBE]


i mean imagine kakashi as hokage? maybe he will not suck naruto's dick on each decision. seriously, i already lost faith in hokages since the fourth's beliefs in naruto and now tsunade. kakashi may save the hokae title once again


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Nov 1, 2011)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Itachi beat Nagato with the help of Naruto and Bee, so get out of here with that. Itachi beating Madara makes me laugh so hard it's ridiculous. You Itachitards will ride your so called god will you?



We'll see who has the last laugh. 

Itachi forced Kabuto to summon Madara. Its obvious they will fight each other soon and when they do, Itachi will have to win in order to beat Kabuto/ET.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Nov 1, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> We'll see who has the last laugh.
> 
> Itachi forced Kabuto to summon Madara. Its obvious they will fight each other soon and when they do, Itachi will have to win in order to beat Kabuto/ET.



The edo tensei isn't released when the user is killed, so it wouldn't make any difference if Itachi killed him anyway(which i highly doubt). Why don't you stop riding your so called god and look at reality. You Itachitards really get on my nerves because you say the most ridiculous crap.


----------



## Nimander (Nov 1, 2011)

Oh, shit.  The Kages are about to get stomped.  You already know it's gonna happen.


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 1, 2011)

> All the 5 Kages gather in front of Madara. (Irrelevant but: They all look really badass)
> 
> It appears that they are going to gang up on Madara, but the chapter ends here
> 
> ...


:33:33



> next week Kishi is on a break.


----------



## Marsala (Nov 1, 2011)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> The edo tensei isn't released when the user is killed, so it wouldn't make any difference if Itachi killed him anyway(which i highly doubt). Why don't you stop riding your so called god and look at reality. You Itachitards really get on my nerves because you say the most ridiculous crap.



Kabuto explained that Edo Tensei can be ended by placing Kabuto under genjutsu and forcing him to cancel it. And guess what Itachi is the master of?


----------



## Addy (Nov 1, 2011)

> It seems that the Kages are using a teleportation jutsu which roughly translates to 'Heaven's Pathway'.



lol 

poor minato :rofl

kishi is trolling him even more with each chapter


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Nov 1, 2011)

Besides it will fit in with the story as well. Itachi still thinks Tobi is Madara, only way for him to discover the truth is by encountering Madara.

Kabuto is also not going to fight Itachi without his best summon. He knows he stands no chance against a genjutsu user who one shotted his master twice. Its rediculous to think Kabuto will not make Madara fight Itachi. Who he summoned because of Itachi's action!!!


----------



## vered (Nov 1, 2011)

well i guess it fits .it makes sense that the 5 kages will have to unite in order to fight Rinnegan Madara.


----------



## SageRafa (Nov 1, 2011)

vered said:


> well i guess it fits .it makes sense that the 5 kages will have to unite in order to fight Rinnegan Madara.



The Real KCM Naruto with only 5 Kage Bunshins would be better suited


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Nov 1, 2011)

I was looking forward to a Madara vs Onoki battle, but i guess it wasn't meant to be.


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 1, 2011)

Wow, Madara vs the 5 kages. Did not see that coming. This will be awesome.

Before I thought Madara's victory in this battle was a done deal, but now the alliance actually has a chance to win this, though I still bet on Madara.


----------



## vered (Nov 1, 2011)

might going to be the most badass fight we had since the pain fight.


----------



## chakra-burned (Nov 1, 2011)

I hate it when Kishimoto teases us.


----------



## Saunion (Nov 1, 2011)

How do you people manage to turn everything into Itachi wanking?


----------



## SageRafa (Nov 1, 2011)

One full chapter for them to get there + one week break? Kishi is trolling us


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 1, 2011)

Addy said:


> lol
> 
> poor minato :rofl
> 
> kishi is trolling him even more with each chapter



I fail to see how this even relates to Minato. They used some basic s/t jutsu to transport themselves there.


----------



## Leon (Nov 1, 2011)

I fail to see how the Gokage can defeat Madara from what they've shown. Mei and Tsunade are likely to pull out a few tricks.


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Nov 1, 2011)

A break? nooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 1, 2011)

vered said:


> might going to be the most badass fight we had since the pain fight.



If it can't be more badass than the fight against Pain it'll be one huge disappointment for me. These are the five kages. Anything less than an epic victory or an just as epic defeat won't be enough to do them justice.


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 1, 2011)

Madara already was forced to use Rinnegan by only Gaara and Naruto's clone. The five Kages should be more than enough to overwhelm Madara.


----------



## Edo Madara (Nov 1, 2011)

lol current 5 kage won't win against madara, it will be slaughter
they supposed to send narto or another of his dupe


----------



## vered (Nov 1, 2011)

Leon said:


> I fail to see how the Gokage can defeat Madara from what they've shown. Mei and Tsunade are likely to pull out a few tricks.



well the Raikage and Tsunade are going to come at full strength.may perhaps isnt tired too much as well.
perhaps they will try to combine their attacks against Madara.
that just shows how strong Madara truly is.


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Nov 1, 2011)

so the chapter will out today or tomorrow?


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm 99% sure that all the Kages will get healed and their chakra restored by Tsunade before they fight Madara.


----------



## kagegak (Nov 1, 2011)

Addy said:


> lol
> 
> poor minato :rofl
> 
> kishi is trolling him even more with each chapter



Oh you and your hate for Minato 
Sometimes I think that it's bigger than my hate for itachi


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 1, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Madara already was forced to use Rinnegan by only Gaara and Naruto's clone. The five Kages should be more than enough to overwhelm Madara.



Don't sell Madara short. Even should the kages win they'll take casualties. Oonoki is still going to die in this battle.


----------



## HInch (Nov 1, 2011)

If only they had the Clamkage on their side. He'd sort Madara out.


----------



## vered (Nov 1, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> I'm 99% sure that all the Kages will get healed and their chakra restored by Tsunade before they fight Madara.



perhaps thats the reason tsunade used the chakra in her seal?to heal them all back to full strength?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 1, 2011)

Kages will be stomped

Knowing Kishi, Mei and Tsunade will be the first to be defeated


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Nov 1, 2011)

tsunade first fight in part 2, can't say i'm not interested in it


----------



## HInch (Nov 1, 2011)

vered said:


> perhaps thats the reason tsunade used the chakra in her seal?to heal them all back to full strength?



She has no other reason to need the extra chakra yet, so this seems logical.


----------



## Leon (Nov 1, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Madara already was forced to use Rinnegan by only Gaara and Naruto's clone. The five Kages should be more than enough to overwhelm Madara.



Madara has an extremely powerful multi-layered defense. His Sharingan insight and speed, along with Susano'o, Preta Path, Shinra Tensei, and the Asura path. Not to mention the fact that he has Edo Tensei Regeneration. I feel like Kishimoto will need to either screw Madara's power over to allow him to be hit, or the Kage's will reveal incredibly power techniques.


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 1, 2011)

I know, I know, I'm just saying that Five Kages wont get defeated so easily.


----------



## Zaeed (Nov 1, 2011)

HInch said:


> She has no other reason to need the extra chakra yet, so this seems logical.



Agreed. There isn't much of a reason to release it before they start fighting other than that, and the best use of it would be healing up allies. Afterall Gaara, Oonoki and possibly Mei are exhausted. 5 fresh Kage sounds like a good proposition.


----------



## vered (Nov 1, 2011)

im not at all sure the kages will win this fight.
but i think at least 2 kages will die during this battle.
the one at risk are Raikage,Tsunade and onooki.
the ones who have plot protection are Garra and Mei.


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 1, 2011)

vered said:


> perhaps thats the reason tsunade used the chakra in her seal?to heal them all back to full strength?



Yeah, most likely.



vered said:


> im not at all sure the kages will win this fight.
> but i think at least 2 kages will die during this battle.
> the one at risk are Raikage,Tsunade and onooki.
> the ones who have plot protection are Garra and Mei.



Agreed.


----------



## SageRafa (Nov 1, 2011)

Raikage + Tsuchikage, if they're fresh, could give Madara a run for his money. Put there Gaara and it would be a tough fight for Madara. Now think that Mei + Tsunade have little to no feats, Mei showed us only 2 jutsus and Tsunade last fight was in part 1.

I'm not seeing how Madara will survive this, the Kages are the ones who need to be nerf'ed.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Nov 1, 2011)

The only two kages i see possibly dying are the Raikage and Onoki. I really don't see Tsunade dying.


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 1, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Raikage + Tsuchikage, if they're fresh, could give Madara a run for his money. Put there Gaara and it would be a tough fight for Madara. Now think that Mei + Tsunade have little to no feats, Mei showed us only 2 jutsus and Tsunade last fight was in part 1.
> 
> I'm not seeing how Madara will survive this, the Kages are the ones who need to be nerf'ed.



People are just underestimating the Kages as usually. Mei and Tsunade will surely give new feats.


----------



## Leon (Nov 1, 2011)

vered said:


> im not at all sure the kages will win this fight.
> but i think at least 2 kages will die during this battle.
> the one at risk are Raikage,Tsunade and onooki.
> the ones who have plot protection are Garra and Mei.



I hope 3 do die. The chaos within me demands fictional blood.



> Raikage + Tsuchikage, if they're fresh, could give Madara a run for his money. Put there Gaara and it would be a tough fight for Madara. Now think that Mei + Tsunade have little to no feats, Mei showed us only 2 jutsus and Tsunade last fight was in part 1.



What? The Raikage can't even bypass Susano'o. Onoki's only true offense is Jinton and that can nulled by both Preta Path and Shinra Tensei.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 1, 2011)

As powerful as the kages are it seems unlikely that they could win against Madara. IMO this is pretty much a hype fight for Madara before he either fights Naruto(or even Sasuke thought it is less likely) or before Itachi ends up edo tensei in a heroic sacrifice.

Gaara and Oonoki already had their time to shine and it seem unlikely that they could win so many times in a row. Mei was unable to defeat Black zetsu even with back up and Tsunade will hardly have much strenght left if she brings back to full health all the weakened kages(she may even try to help the fodders and end up completely spent).

Madara seems like a perfect opporunity to show the kages how strong Naruto is by being able to take on someone they cannot handle or to give Itachi an epic demise through an heroic sacrifice.


----------



## vered (Nov 1, 2011)

Leon said:


> I hope 2 do die. The chaos within me demands fictional blood.



i think Raikage and Onooki are at the most risk for now.especially Onooki.
and yea we need significant deaths to make this battle worthwhile.


----------



## CA182 (Nov 1, 2011)

...Wait the_ 5 kage _appeared?

Then what the hell happened to black zetsu.


----------



## gershwin (Nov 1, 2011)

Kages for plot reasons cant defeat Madara.
Madara for plot reasons cant kill Tsunade/Mei/Gaara.
Kabuto will unsummon him soon. Maybe next chapter.


----------



## HInch (Nov 1, 2011)

vered said:


> im not at all sure the kages will win this fight.
> but i think at least 2 kages will die during this battle.
> the one at risk are Raikage,Tsunade and onooki.
> the ones who have plot protection are Garra and Mei.



Agreed, I'd split them as:

Certain:
Oonoki.

Likely:
Tsunade.

Maybe to semi-likely:
A.

No:
Mei.
Gaara.

The reason I'm hesitant on the Raikage is due to me not knowing what will happen to Bee. If Bee is destined to survive, Raikage will fall. Darui is too young to take over from A.


----------



## vered (Nov 1, 2011)

i think ohana wrote about writing the script.
we still dont know what happened in the actual chapter that warranted the summoning of all 5 kages in the end.


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

Kishi is on break next week?

Fiddle Sticks.


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Nov 1, 2011)

This might be the kages last time to shine hope kishi makes it worthwhile regardless of who dies.


----------



## Raidoton (Nov 1, 2011)

CA182 said:


> ...Wait the_ 5 kage _appeared?
> 
> Then what the hell happened to black zetsu.


Off-Paneled 

I hope Black Zetsu was about to give Mei the finishing blow and than she was teleported away :ho


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

How many of the Kages shall meet there end here?


----------



## Darth Xanatos (Nov 1, 2011)

They will be on the brink of defeat. Onoki is dead. 

Then Itachi attacks Kabuto and he desummons Madara.

Surviving kages rejoice.

ThenTobi`s six paths arrive in their back


----------



## Aster The Megalomaniac (Nov 1, 2011)

CA182 said:


> ...Wait the_ 5 kage _appeared?
> 
> Then what the hell happened to black zetsu.



They found out that Black Zetsu is too strong to handle, therefore they decided to pick on Madara instead!


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 1, 2011)

Klue said:


> How many of the Kages shall meet there end here?



I'd say maximum of two. Onoki and A most likely, _maybe_ Tsunade. Mei and Gaara are safe.


----------



## viduka0101 (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm just going to say:

Fuck yeah! This is what this manga needs!


----------



## King Of Gamesxx (Nov 1, 2011)

All the kages die, now wouldn't that be ballsy?


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

Funny that Ohana hadn't mentioned what happened to the Kages during the chapter.


----------



## ISeeVoices (Nov 1, 2011)

i hope that we will get a badass art from the kage's fight if kishi takes a break.
He will have time to write an epic chapter. Hope he doesn't disappoint us


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 1, 2011)

Klue said:


> Funny that Ohana hadn't mentioned what happened to the Kages during the chapter.


I think the actual fight occurs next chapter. We still have to wait.


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 1, 2011)

Klue said:


> Funny that Ohana hadn't mentioned what happened to the Kages during the chapter.



The chapter ends as they arrive.


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

Next chapter?

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!! That's like two weeks from today.


----------



## Agony (Nov 1, 2011)

i hope they all die.


----------



## Kurushimi (Nov 1, 2011)

Arles Celes said:


> or before Itachi ends up edo tensei in a heroic sacrifice.



How can Itachi do some sort of "heroic sacrifice" when he's already dead.... seriously 

Anyway, Pain/Nagato alone can give the 5 Kages a run for their money(possibly even beat them), let alone  Madara(who seems to be upgraded even further by Kabuto)... guess Madara will be nerf'd somehow, as every other Edo Tensei zombie(bar Itachi, he was the only one that wasn't nerf'd and did gain actual benefits from being Kabutos pawn - no eyesight deterioration). I give Madara from 3 to another 5 chapters....


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 1, 2011)

Both Oda and Kishi are taking a break next week?

All I have is Toriko, HXH and Bakuman and Bleach


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 1, 2011)

I wonder how Tobi will be able to top Madara's feats...

And how Sasuke will be able to match Naruto once the latter manages to reach(or surpass) Madara's level. Its obvious that the power inflation will go on.

There has to be some kind of justification for Madara's defeat(Itachi ending edo tensei being possibly the best one) otherwise Sasuke will have to throw the sun itself to look impressive after what Madara did LOL.


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 1, 2011)

At least one of those kages has got to have a good sealing jutsu. We will probably some techniques powerful enough to take down an EMS user.


----------



## Raidoton (Nov 1, 2011)

Golden Circle said:


> At least one of those kages has got to have a good sealing jutsu. We will probably some techniques powerful enough to take down an EMS user.


Should be Tsunade. Would fit her!


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

Arles Celes said:


> I wonder how Tobi will be able to top Madara's feats...
> 
> And how Sasuke will be able to match Naruto once the latter manages to reach(or surpass) Madara's level. Its obvious that the power inflation will go on.
> 
> There has to be some kind of justification for Madara's defeat(Itachi ending edo tensei being possibly the best one) otherwise Sasuke will have to throw the sun itself to look impressive after what Madara did LOL.



He'll top or match Madara's feats through his ability to fight along side the new Pain. Hopefully, he won't reuse the same Pain techniques or at least show them in a new and interesting way.


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 1, 2011)

New spoiler fits. Black zetsu lost?


----------



## HInch (Nov 1, 2011)

ISeeVoices said:


> Hope he doesn't disappoint us



You make me giggle.


----------



## Zaeed (Nov 1, 2011)

Mei won against Black Zetsu and he retreated? FUUUUUUUU, do not want. Seriously Black Zetsu is going to get fucked over I swear if this is true. Hopefully it isn't real.


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

The new spoiler could be a fake based off of the real spoilers. Best to wait for it to be confirmed.


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (Nov 1, 2011)

Yep, as I said, it might be fake and I?m not taking responsibility for it, just wanted to share it with you


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 1, 2011)

So how did Black Zetsu lose anyhow? They've been fighting each other all night, and when we saw him he wasn't even injured


----------



## HInch (Nov 1, 2011)

You can't downgrade one of the kages who is about to fight Madara by having her lose to half of Zetsu. Anyone legitimately wanting her to have retreated better have a note from their doctor explaining that they are functionally retarded.


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 1, 2011)

Xenonofied said:


> Mei won against Black Zetsu and he retreated? FUUUUUUUU, do not want. Seriously Black Zetsu is going to get fucked over I swear if this is true. Hopefully it isn't real.


That's funny I want Mei to live


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Nov 1, 2011)

if the spoiler of black zetsu defeated is true who will say it to Killer Zylos Wolf ahahah


----------



## vered (Nov 1, 2011)

we better wait for the script since the last addition might be fake.


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (Nov 1, 2011)

Well maybe he just retreated after he noticed that Madara was revived...don?t know really  but my buddy clearly said that Mei and her team had the upper-hand in the fight.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 1, 2011)

Klue said:


> He'll top or match Madara's feats through his ability to fight along side the new Pain. Hopefully, he won't reuse the same Pain techniques or at least show them in a new and interesting way.



Indeed my greatest fear is that Tobi may only able to use the same Rinnegan jutsus that we already have seen so many times. It is hard to impress when you do what 2 other characters(Nagato and Madara) already did before. Also by Madara being the original Rinnegan user who has full mastery with his Rinnegan )and combines it with EMS) it is possible that Tobi may not be able to pull new jutsus like the Meteor Jutsu.

Besides if Tobi's body is actually damaged as he claimed then he may not use such impressive Taijutsu skills or even ninjutsu aside from the Rinnegan...

Then again there is no way that Kishi would so dehype such a potential FV candidate so...


----------



## Darth Xanatos (Nov 1, 2011)

Kyuubi No Yoko 90 said:


> if the spoiler of black zetsu defeated is true who will say it to Killer Zylos Wolf ahahah



Poor Zetsu fandom gets trolled in a row


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> So how did Black Zetsu lose anyhow? They've been fighting each other all night, and when we saw him he wasn't even injured



Mei showed her tits, B. Orchid style?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 1, 2011)

They're useless infront of Madara anyhow.


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

Kotoamatsukami said:


> Well maybe he just retreated after he noticed that Madara was revived...don?t know really  but my buddy clearly said that Mei and her team had the upper-hand in the fight.



For Zetsu's sake, I seriously hope that spoiler is fake bro.


----------



## SageRafa (Nov 1, 2011)

Anyone was expecting one Kage to be beaten by one of Zetsu's half? Seriously?


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Anyone was expecting one Kage to be beaten by one of Zetsu's half? Seriously?



Was it not possible?

A Kage, a group of support ninja and KCM clone Naruto were all fighting Zetsu, most of which looked scratched up or tired.

Black Zetsu looked perfectly okay.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Nov 1, 2011)

it's obviously a fake wittern by a tsunade's fan :/


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 1, 2011)

In any case Mei's fight with Zetsu has to end for her to appear before Madara.


----------



## kagegak (Nov 1, 2011)

Kyuubi No Yoko 90 said:


> if the spoiler of black zetsu defeated is true who will say it to Killer Zylos Wolf ahahah



Since you brought it up you will say it


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (Nov 1, 2011)

Klue said:


> For Zetsu's sake, I seriously hope that spoiler is fake bro.



I?m feelin ya


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 1, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Anyone was expecting one Kage to be beaten by one of Zetsu's half? Seriously?


It's not one of the halves. It's THE half


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Nov 1, 2011)

kagegak said:


> Since you brought it up you will say it



shit i think you are right


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

It would be the greatest troll if Madara uses Dust Release on Onoki. I want to see it happen so badly.

Rinnegan could use some more hype.


----------



## Zaeed (Nov 1, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Anyone was expecting one Kage to be beaten by one of Zetsu's half? Seriously?



Well that is pretty much the only half that had the chance of being a powerful in direct combat. Zetsu fandom was hoping he would be able to stand up in single combat against a strong Shinobi. We already know his other half isn't much in direct battle.

But I've clearly overreacted at the first drop of that spoiler. Its not that bad if Zetsu retreats from Kage Ninja + about 10 other bodyguards and a Naruto CKM clone.


----------



## Lews Therin Telamon (Nov 1, 2011)

No way Black Zetsu lost to Mizukage... there's just no way.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 1, 2011)

If the Rinnegan truly allows to use all elemental combinations then Madara may combine more elements that are needed for dust release itself and use some jutsus that no one has ever seen.


----------



## Raidoton (Nov 1, 2011)

I don't mind if Zetsu retreats, I'm just disappointed that we haven't seen him fighting (yet)


----------



## Addy (Nov 1, 2011)

tsunade new jutsu = shino bug sucking jutst
.
Madara not giving a shit and smiling while forming seals  =


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

Xenonofied said:


> Well that is pretty much the only half that had the chance of being a powerful in direct combat. Zetsu fandom was hoping he would be able to stand up in single combat against a strong Shinobi. We already know his other half isn't much in direct battle.
> 
> But I've clearly overreacted at the first drop of that spoiler. Its not that bad if Zetsu retreats from Kage Ninja + about 10 other bodyguards and a Naruto CKM clone.



Don't forgot KCM Naruto, of whom is likely a bad match-up for him anyway. I wonder what would happen if were to make contact with Black Zetsu?

Same as the White one, right?


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Nov 1, 2011)

think if madara can use all their justsu but better, ahahah they will be both defeated and humiliated


----------



## Edo Madara (Nov 1, 2011)

so zetsu retreated, how about naruto dupe who fight him?
I guess clone and mizu got 'port and clone who fight madara go poof


----------



## HInch (Nov 1, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Anyone was expecting one Kage to be beaten by one of Zetsu's half? Seriously?



Idiot fanboys.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Nov 1, 2011)

So the Mizukage will just leave the Feudal Lords behind and jooin the other kages?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 1, 2011)

The last spoiler is so fake that I can tell that is fake by the fakeness that the fake is faking.


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

Edo Madara said:


> so zetsu retreated, how about naruto dupe who fight him?
> I guess clone and mizu got 'port and clone who fight madara go poof



The latest spoiler isn't confirmed yet.


----------



## Zaeed (Nov 1, 2011)

Klue said:


> Don't forgot KCM Naruto, of whom is likely a bad match-up for him anyway. I wonder what would happen if were to make contact with Black Zetsu?
> 
> Same as the White one, right?



Yeah I just added in the clone to the group fighting him. 

We don't know if Naruto turns Black Zetsu into a tree, but it easily could be a reason for his retreat.


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (Nov 1, 2011)

In fact, the KCM-clone should be still there. So the chance that Black Zetsu has to retreat is not that low..the one clones were able to defeat Kages so I would really wonder if Black Zetsu is able to hold his ground against Mei, her comrades _and _the Naruto clone.


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (Nov 1, 2011)

Mike Von J said:


> So the Mizukage will just leave the Feudal Lords behind and jooin the other kages?



I?m positive that he meant that Tsunade and Raikage were teleported to Madara. Wasn?t sure about Mei. Just said that the fight with Black Zetsu was over.


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 1, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> The last spoiler is so fake that I can tell that is fake by the fakeness that the fake is faking.


Meh, the shoe fits.


----------



## Sword Sage (Nov 1, 2011)

Is the spoiler true or fake?


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

Kotoamatsukami said:


> I?m positive that he meant that Tsunade and Raikage were teleported to Madara. Wasn?t sure about Mei. Just said that the fight with Black Zetsu was over.



Ohana's spoiler says, 5 Kages.



Matrix XZ said:


> Is the spoiler true or fake?



Not sure, not yet confirmed.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 1, 2011)

We'll see what Madara will be able to do against Raikage's speed.



Klue said:


> How many of the Kages shall meet there end here?



6 of them


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> We'll see what Madara will be able to do against Raikage's speed.
> 
> 
> 
> 6 of them



lol, are you counting Muu too?


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (Nov 1, 2011)

Wow I think there never have been so many high-class ninjas in one place. 

Raikage
Tsunade
Mei
Gaara
Tsuchikage 
Naruto (clone)
Madara
Muu

crazy ass shit..


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 1, 2011)

Kotoamatsukami said:


> Wow I think there never have been so many high-class ninjas in one place.
> 
> Raikage
> Tsunade
> ...



Don't forget Datclone


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (Nov 1, 2011)

Already edited it


----------



## vered (Nov 1, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> We'll see what Madara will be able to do against Raikage's speed.
> 
> 
> 
> 6 of them



yea thats an interesting  aspect that needs resolve.


----------



## HInch (Nov 1, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> We'll see what Madara will be able to do against Raikage's speed.



Literally nothing. He'll stand there, let A hit him and then absorb his shroud and chakra.

Regeneration plus ability to absorb chakra plus being able to rip out a soul at close quarters makes A so ridiculously useless against Madara.


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (Nov 1, 2011)

Klue said:


> Ohana's spoiler says, 5 Kages.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure, not yet confirmed.



Right, thanks for the correction!


----------



## kagegak (Nov 1, 2011)

Klue said:


> It would be the greatest troll if Madara uses Dust Release on Onoki. I want to see it happen so badly.
> 
> Rinnegan could use some more hype.



Didn't Onoki say that prime madara could defeat all of the current kages at once

Plus he has Rinnegan now
Let's see if Onoki was saying the truth


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 1, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Don't forget Datclone


It would be funny if Naruto was relegated to cheerleader


----------



## Zaeed (Nov 1, 2011)

HInch said:


> Idiot fanboys.



Exactly what is wrong with a fan of a character hoping the said character didn't lose? 

I never said that I though he should have beaten her, only that I hoped he didn't get defeated himself. 

If he cannot challenge a Kage, when he is the only part of Zetsu that likely is any good at direct battle then he isn't very strong for where we are in the manga currently. Which of course would disappoint any fan of his.

I did overreact though at the drop of the spoiler. Just as you would if your favorite character was suddenly beaten off panel. But as I've already said it makes perfect sense for him to retreat against Mei + Naruto clone and a group of other ninja.


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 1, 2011)

A's speed will be nerfed, just to like every other speed based character's if they face a character in battle who can't match their speed.

Naruto's speed has been nerfed in every battle so far, excluding Naruto vs. A, because A was one of the few who could keep up with him if he used his full speed.


----------



## Lews Therin Telamon (Nov 1, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> A's speed will be nerfed, just to like every other speed based character's if they face a character in battle, who can't match their speed.
> 
> Naruto's speed has been nerfed in every battle so far, excluding Naruto vs. A, because A was one of the few who could keep up with him if he used his full speed.


You mean Raikage? Why do you call him "A"?


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

kagegak said:


> Didn't Onoki say that prime madara could defeat all of the current kages at once
> 
> Plus he has Rinnegan now
> Let's see if Onoki was saying the truth



It'll be hard to judge. No matter how we slice it, he has Senju powers and the Rinnegan now.

I wonder if Kishi intends to make this fight competitive or will Madara hold on to his invincible aura (thanks to the Rinnegan :ho) throughout.


----------



## CA182 (Nov 1, 2011)

Xenonofied said:


> Exactly what is wrong with a fan of a character hoping the said character didn't lose?
> 
> I never said that I though he should have beaten her, only that I hoped he didn't get defeated himself.
> 
> ...



How about we go with "zetsu retreated to go find Tobi," because he sensed Edo-Madara had appeared...

It would be much more plausible.


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 1, 2011)

Lews Therin Telamon said:


> You mean Raikage? Why do you call him "A"?



Because that's his name?


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

Lews Therin Telamon said:


> You mean Raikage? Why do you call him "A"?



Believe it or not, that's his name.


----------



## Louis-954 (Nov 1, 2011)

> You mean Raikage? Why do you call him "A"?


Because that's his name?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 1, 2011)

Klue said:


> lol, are you counting Muu too?



Ofc, he is a kage too 






HInch said:


> Literally nothing. He'll stand there, let A hit him and then absorb his shroud and chakra.
> 
> Regeneration plus ability to absorb chakra plus being able to rip out a soul at close quarters makes A so ridiculously useless against Madara.



Or we'll see how an edo regenerates his head


----------



## HInch (Nov 1, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> A's speed will be nerfed, just to like every other speed based character's if they face a character in battle, who can't match their speed.
> 
> Naruto's speed has been nerfed in every battle so far, excluding Naruto vs. A, because A was one of the few who could keep up with him if he used his full speed.



And then we go through the "NARUTO SUCKS LOOK AT SPEED FEATS ITACHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII" argument again, as people seriously don't get that nerfs have to happen in certain battles.



Xenonofied said:


> Exactly what is wrong with a fan of a character hoping the said character didn't lose?



I assumed you'd realise my post wasn't directed at intelligent posters like yourself, more the guys who think half a zetsu could take a kage. These people exist, and, through a series of calamities, could breed.

Not you though, you're alright.


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

Kotoamatsukami, it doesn't look like the spoiler you provided will pan out.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 1, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> A's speed will be nerfed, just to like every other speed based character's if they face a character in battle who can't match their speed.
> 
> Naruto's speed has been nerfed in every battle so far, excluding Naruto vs. A, because A was one of the few who could keep up with him if he used his full speed.



Speed, chakra and intelligence in this manga are all plot based.

If Kishi wishes then Sasuke from being a rage driven idiot will suddenly turn into such a tactician that could make Shikaku look like an idiot or give him chakra reserves 10X greater than he had before.

In fact the interference of the plot is so strong that depending on Kishi's whim Ino could own Tobi with her jutsu like she did with Kinkaku who was waaay above her.

Still as long as the fights are entretaining PIS and stuff like that are nevertheless bearable I guess...


----------



## takL (Nov 1, 2011)

ohanas pc is broken so shes posting from her ps or phone. 
her script will be late. well crap. she's posting it rt now.

and no its oda whos said to have a break next week.


----------



## HInch (Nov 1, 2011)

Arles Celes said:


> Speed, chakra and intelligence in this manga are all pot based.



Clamkage was high as fuck.


----------



## Fay (Nov 1, 2011)

Damnnn didn't expect this


----------



## Louis-954 (Nov 1, 2011)

> And then we go through the "NARUTO SUCKS LOOK AT SPEED FEATS ITACHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII IIIIIIIIIIIIIIII" argument again, as people seriously don't get that nerfs have to happen in certain battles.


Naruto wasn't nerfed, what people fail to realize for some reason is......


1. Naruto is not always moving at top speed. He adjusted his speed three times on panel against A. Just because he's in KCM it doesn't mean that every time he moves that he's moving his fastest.

2. Itachi is a 5 in speed and has Sharingan precog so it come as no surprise to people that he is able to keep up with and react to Narutos movements despite being slower. Yet for some reason, it does surprise people.


----------



## Zaeed (Nov 1, 2011)

Well, I wonder how Madara will actually react to their arrival. I reckon he will probably relish a good challenge against top class ninja. 



HInch said:


> I assumed you'd realise my post wasn't directed at intelligent posters like yourself, more the guys who think half a zetsu could take a kage. These people exist, and, through a series of calamities, could breed.
> 
> Not you though, you're alright.



Thanks for clarifying that, and sorry for the misunderstanding


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

takL said:


> ohanas pc is broken so shes posting from her ps or phone.
> her script will be late.
> 
> and no its oda whos said to have a break next week.



So basically, Kishi isn't going on a break?


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (Nov 1, 2011)

Klue said:


> Kotoamatsukami, it doesn't look like the spoiler you provided will pan out.



Yeah, sorry  

But since Mei is there too, something must have happened with Black Zetsu. Don?t think they will let him continue fight if the KCM Naruto clone is tired and the others barely holding their grounds with Mei there.


----------



## Lews Therin Telamon (Nov 1, 2011)

Klue said:


> Believe it or not, that's his name.


That's a horrible name! I can't remember anyone calling him that in the manga, but maybe it's in the data book.


----------



## takL (Nov 1, 2011)

Klue said:


> So basically, Kishi isn't going on a break?



no he isnt
oda is


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 1, 2011)

Script is out


----------



## Zaeed (Nov 1, 2011)

Lews Therin Telamon said:


> That's a horrible name! I can't remember anyone calling him that in the manga, but maybe it's in the data book.



Madara

That page has his name in it. They call him A.


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

Doesn't seem as if any action took place; hopefully, Ohana only posted half of the script?


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 1, 2011)

Louis-954 said:


> Naruto wasn't nerfed, what people fail to realize for some reason is......
> 
> 
> 1. Naruto is not always moving at top speed. He adjusted his speed three times on panel against A. Just because he's in KCM it doesn't mean that every time he moves that he's moving his fastest.
> ...



Well that's the whole point. Naruto didn't use his full speed / yellow flash shunshin against Itachi and Nagato. Why? Not because he couldn't, it was because Itachi and Nagato couldn't have dealt with it.


----------



## Veritas17 (Nov 1, 2011)

This is some bs.  What jutsu could tsunade whip out of nowhere and make herself even more awesome than she already was? (which honestly isn't very so the bars not going to be very high on my end for her)

Plus this totally makes up for last weeks chapter of things coming out super late 'in comparison'.


----------



## Maerala (Nov 1, 2011)

Lews Therin Telamon said:


> That's a horrible name! I can't remember anyone calling him that in the manga, but maybe it's in the data book.



It's from the second fanbook. It certainly follows the theme of single-letter names in Kumogakure.


*Spoiler*: __ 



wheel of time fan 




But anyway, if these spoilers are true... 

If they are not, our plane tickets are in order and our medical scalpels ready for the mutilation of cock that will ensue.


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 1, 2011)

Google trans makes it look like Onoki makes a speech of some sort.


----------



## Epyon (Nov 1, 2011)

Woohoo, no break! That's a relief. Also:



> Spotted ...?
> 
> Gaara, Naruto lend a shoulder.



DatClone still ticking.


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Well that's the whole point. Naruto didn't use his full speed against Itachi and Nagato. Why? Not because he couldn't it was because Itachi and Nagato couldn't have dealt with it.



Just like Nagato was still made immobile because Naruto, Bee and Itachi couldn't have dealt with him otherwise.


----------



## CA182 (Nov 1, 2011)

I love google translate. I highlighted my favourite parts.



> *Oonoki rise.*
> 
> Gaara.
> *Oonoki sway*
> ...



Supposedly Onoki is going through various emotions this chapter.


----------



## Raidoton (Nov 1, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Naruto's speed has been nerfed in every battle so far, excluding Naruto vs. A, because A was one of the few who could keep up with him if he used his full speed.


Or maybe Naruto's speed was never nerfed but buffed vs. A :ho


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 1, 2011)

Klue said:


> Just like Nagato was still made immobile because Naruto, Bee and Itachi couldn't have dealt with him otherwise.



Yeah, pretty much.


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

Oh snaps, looks like Black Zetsu was defeated.


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 1, 2011)

Klue said:


> Oh snaps, looks like Black Zetsu was defeated.



Huh? Was it Naruto or Mei?

Poor Zylos...


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

Tsunade attacked Madara, and before that, used some type of technique (along with her summon?).

Looks like Kotoamatsukami spoiler was true.

Well, excluding the bit about Madara grinning and using seals at the end. I don't see that anywhere.


----------



## FearTear (Nov 1, 2011)

Klue said:


> Oh snaps, looks like Black Zetsu was defeated.



Off-panel? 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1QCBF3h_tM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 1, 2011)

Klue said:


> Oh snaps, looks like Black Zetsu was defeated.



Off paneled like a baws.


----------



## HInch (Nov 1, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Well that's the whole point. Naruto didn't use his full speed / yellow flash shunshin against Itachi and Nagato. Why? Not because he couldn't, it was because Itachi and Nagato couldn't have dealt with it.



Damn work, but yeah Juubi's mind link to myself said what I wanted to again. 

My process in threads:


Open thread.
Act disgusted at the wrong opinion.
Check to see if Juubi has already posted.
If he has, leave knowing it was what i wanted to say.
If he hasn't, flame idiot.

Smile.


----------



## BlinkST (Nov 1, 2011)

No Sasuke again? Ems is extinct? Goddamnit why do I still Care.


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

I can't make out the details, but something significant took place with the group fighting Zetsu. They made arrangements of some kind.


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 1, 2011)

Oonoki is talking about how he fought three wars only for the self-interest of the village and how this war is being different. That this time he's fighting for the future Gaara and Naruto showed him. Another sermon about how hate was always the driving force of the shinobi world.


----------



## Zaeed (Nov 1, 2011)

Damnation, its true. At least he isn't dead, and just retreated.


----------



## Maerala (Nov 1, 2011)

Klue said:


> Looks like Kotoamatsukami spoiler was true.





I'm so excited that I'm neglecting finishing the homework I have due in an hour and misusing the school's library with no regard for authority.

dat tsunade making me do naughty things 

Just got caught and didn't care.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Nov 1, 2011)

...Black Zetsu defeated...everything is going just as planned, be prepared for serious trolling, he's going to make White Zetsu, Edo Troll Mizukage, and Madara look like amateurs 

EDIT: I'd like to see the actual pictures of this and full translated script of that part since Black Zetsu could easily just be going to meet up with Tobi. From what I could make out of from google translator, he isn't dead yet.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Nov 1, 2011)

Klue said:


> Doesn't seem as if any action took place; hopefully, Ohana only posted half of the script?


it seems, maybe ohana post up some more later



Golden Circle said:


> Google trans makes it look like Onoki makes a speech of some sort.



oh no, speeches, that would be terrible


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Oonoki is talking about how he fought three wars only for the self-interest of the village and how this war is being different. That this time he's fighting for the future Gaara and Naruto showed him. Another sermon about how hate was always the driving force of the shinobi world.



Awesome.

Can you make anything else out from the spoiler? Any fighting? Does Madara do anything interesting?


----------



## HInch (Nov 1, 2011)

Holy Jesus this thing is awesome. 

And creepy.


----------



## Raidoton (Nov 1, 2011)

Black Zetsu's job was just to keep Mei busy...


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> it seems, maybe ohana post up some more later



The post was edited shortly following my complaint. 

We have the full script now, but I can't tell if anything interesting happens.


----------



## gershwin (Nov 1, 2011)

Probably Black Zetsu as defeated as White Zetsu was at the Kage Meeting.


----------



## Icegaze (Nov 1, 2011)

takL said:


> and no its oda whos said to have a break next week.



 So we will get our Naruto next week, right?!


----------



## Veritas17 (Nov 1, 2011)

Godaime Hokage said:


> It's from the second fanbook. It certainly follows the theme of single-letter names in Kumogakure.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Wheel of Time is > most.


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 1, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> So we will get our Naruto next week, right?!



Yup, seems like it.


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> So we will get our Naruto next week, right?!





takL said:


> no he isnt
> oda is



Yeah, I already asked.


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (Nov 1, 2011)

told ya guys  I?m glad it?s true! My buddy is reliable...


----------



## SageRafa (Nov 1, 2011)

Black Zetsu was problably overwhelmed against Mei + KCM Kage bunshin and meld to the Ground and re-grouped with Tobi.


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

Kotoamatsukami said:


> told ya guys  I?m glad it?s true! My buddy is reliable...



I don't see Madara grinning, performing seals. 

In all seriousness, thanks bro.


----------



## Hasan (Nov 1, 2011)

Who cares about the Kages, Genma shows up. He's going to solo Madara with his toothpick senbon.


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 1, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Off paneled like a baws.


Black Zetsu is so high tier. Sticks around in a fight he can win and doesn't afraid of anything.


----------



## Devil Kings (Nov 1, 2011)

I gotta say, Kishi's been on a roll lately.

The way things are going, i think when Kishi decides to take a break ill be at least a whole month, instead of just one week. It's seems like his accumulating his break times.


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

Muu and Madara were pushed back by a wildly-appearing Tsunade and A? 

If he literally went in for the kill, Imma cock-slap him. Why not use wood release again or some type of bad ass jutsu?


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (Nov 1, 2011)

Klue said:


> I don't see Madara grinning, performing seals.
> 
> In all seriousness, thanks bro.




You?re welcome, bro.

Hehe, right, that seals-part doesn?t seem to be very concrete, maybe that was the spoiler-guys gimmick  But let?s see what the script is gonna tell us.


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 1, 2011)

Now we'll see the true power of the Kages... They were only playing against Sasuke in the summit. You'll learn not to underestimate them


----------



## SageRafa (Nov 1, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Now we'll see the true power of the Kages... They were only playing against Sasuke in the summit. You'll learn not to underestimate them



It was time already for it to happen :ho


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Now we'll see the true power of the Kages... They were only playing against Sasuke in the summit. You'll learn not to underestimate them



It would be funny if Madara solos, in one chapter, with an incomplete Susanoo - while only using one side.


----------



## Raidoton (Nov 1, 2011)

Hasan said:


> Who cares about the Kages, Genma shows up. He's going to solo Madara with his toothpick senbon.


He and Raido with his Bankai sword are unstoppable


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Nov 1, 2011)

So where is Tobi?


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> So where is Tobi?



Tree hopping.

I bet Black Zetsu will sense Madara's chakra and inform Tobi of what's happening. He'll make his move against Kabuto soon, hopefully.


----------



## Sword Sage (Nov 1, 2011)

Naruto's clone could still fight along side the Kages, right?


----------



## Devil Kings (Nov 1, 2011)

I used Google translate, and the name of Kurenai pops up.


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 1, 2011)

Genma seems to be mostly talking about Yondaime from what I can make out.


----------



## Edo Madara (Nov 1, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Now we'll see the true power of the Kages... They were only playing against Sasuke in the summit. You'll learn not to underestimate them



raikage lose an arm tho


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> Naruto's clone could still fight along side the Kages, right?



It doesn't have any chakra left, so unless the 9 Tails forks over more, he's useless.


----------



## Icegaze (Nov 1, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> So where is Tobi?



Havin' some fun with Fuu and Yugito on a tree branch somewhere in the forest.


----------



## SageRafa (Nov 1, 2011)

Klue said:


> It doesn't have any chakra left, so unless the 9 Tails forks over more, he's useless.



He's more usefull than the 5 Kages individually :ho


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 1, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Genma seems to be mostly talking about Yondaime from what I can make out.



Huh, Minato? Weird, why would he be talking about Minato...



Matrix XZ said:


> Naruto's clone could still fight along side the Kages, right?


Looks like he's still hanging around but I don't think he will be fighting that much. It would be best for it to disappear so Naruto would gain it's knowledge about Edo Madara and it's experience.


----------



## HInch (Nov 1, 2011)

Future prediction: Tsunade enhances her jutsu to go chibi, Kishi grins as money pours in from the figurine and toy market.


----------



## Sword Sage (Nov 1, 2011)

Klue said:


> It doesn't have any chakra left, so unless the 9 Tails forks over more, he's useless.



Kyuubi will likely give him more chakra in order to kill Madara.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Nov 1, 2011)

Klue said:


> Tree hopping.
> 
> I bet Black Zetsu will sense Madara's chakra and inform Tobi of what's happening. He'll make his move against Kabuto soon, hopefully.



I've been waiting for this since Madara appeared...hopefully it will happen soon. 

Hopefully White Zetsu also joins up with them to tell about Sasuke.

And maybe the fucking reason for Hoshi being on Kabuto will explain.

Damn it Kishi, stop holding out on my Zetsu dosage.


----------



## CA182 (Nov 1, 2011)

Tsunade seems to be getting some action this chapter.

So I'll rage if she doesn't show her new jutsu - *"Konohagakure Hiden Taijutsu Ōgi: Striptrease"*

Ok seriously the only flaw I see in the kage fighting together is that many of their jutsu can't really work when as a team. Ex. Mei's mist.

So I hope they still get a good showing.


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> Kyuubi will likely give him more chakra in order to kill Madara.



I honestly hopes he sits this one out, and leaves it to the 5 Kages.

It's there time to shine.


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 1, 2011)

All Datclone does this chapter is breathe heavily and say "Tsunade-baachan" so I'd say he's well tapped out.


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Huh, Minato? Weird, why would he be talking about Minato...



Naruto is there, and leaves a "yellow flash" when he performs the Body Flicker Technique.


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (Nov 1, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> The last spoiler is so fake that I can tell that is fake by the fakeness that the fake is faking.





Grimmjowsensei said:


> Off paneled like a baws.



...


----------



## auem (Nov 1, 2011)

Klue said:


> It doesn't have any chakra left, so unless the 9 Tails forks over more, he's useless.



it can always stay still and gather natural chakra...


----------



## Devil Kings (Nov 1, 2011)

Don't lie too me.


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 1, 2011)

Klue said:


> Naruto is there, and leaves a "yellow flash" when he performs the Body Flicker Technique.



Wasn't really expecting him to use Shunshin against black Zetsu but yeah, it's possible.


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

auem said:


> it can always stay still and gather natural chakra...



Not sure if he can enter that state without the appropriate amount of physical and spiritual energy in which to balance out nature's power with.


----------



## korykal (Nov 1, 2011)

I WANT to see the kages fight . If Naruto tells all the 5 Kages to go drink tee I'm going to kill him myself with my angry-fan-rampage no jutsu.


----------



## Epyon (Nov 1, 2011)

> Gemma ready! Markings have done this as Tsunade! We also fly with the battlefield as soon as Tsunade!
> I was late for approval 水影 marriageable age is enough!



Aww, Mei was all but ready to get down with Genma right there and then. Stupid plot getting in the way.


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Wasn't really expecting him to use Shunshin against black Zetsu but yeah, it's possible.



Neither am I, but it's the only thing I can think of.


----------



## SageRafa (Nov 1, 2011)

Klue said:


> Not sure if he can enter that state without the appropriate amount of physical and spiritual energy in which to balance out nature's power with.



But if he didn't have enough physical and spiritual energy how's he still able to be there? Aren't they supposed to poof when killed or run out of chakra? So if he's still there it means he must have some chakra left.


----------



## Icegaze (Nov 1, 2011)

Mabui is in the chapter. pek


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> But if he didn't have enough physical and spiritual energy how's he still able to be there? Aren't they supposed to poof when killed or run out of chakra? So if he's still there it means he must have some chakra left.



But is it enough to balance out nature's power with? That's essentially what I'm asking or in doubt about.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Nov 1, 2011)

Quite frankly, he should've been in sage mode for a while. He needs that chakra recovery ability of SM now more than ever.


----------



## Kony (Nov 1, 2011)

So its confirmed that 5 Kage VS Madara ?


----------



## CA182 (Nov 1, 2011)

CA182 said:


> So I'll rage if she doesn't show her new jutsu - *"Konohagakure Hiden Taijutsu Ōgi: Striptrease"*





bearzerger said:


> All Datclone does this chapter is breathe heavily and say "Tsunade-baachan" so I'd say he's well tapped out.



Hmm... I could take your post two ways. 

Anyways if Katsuyu is reappearing this chapter it better be as a humongous giant slug this time...


----------



## Edo Madara (Nov 1, 2011)

look like they 'port using minato jutsu, Raidou and Gemma come with 5 kage


----------



## Ninja Genius (Nov 1, 2011)

Kotoamatsukami said:


> *Probably fake* Spoiler from a Japanese Forum, a friend translated it for me



......


----------



## SageRafa (Nov 1, 2011)

Klue said:


> But is it enough to balance out nature's power with? That's essentially what I'm asking or in doubt about.



You can balance Nature energy with any amount of Chakra. You just need to _balance_ it. If he has only 3% of his chakra he'll only absorb 3% of the Natural Energy it would usually take with 100% of it.

That's the concept behind the insta-SM, if he mold just a little bit of chakra he can enter SM instantly because it doesn't require that much Natural Energy, but in trade off he has less chakra so no high chakra-taxxing techs [like FRS].


----------



## Fay (Nov 1, 2011)

5 kages is a bit much, I wonder if Madara can hold his own against them...


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> You can balance Nature energy with any amount of Chakra. You just need to _balance_ it. If he has only 3% of his chakra he'll only absorb 3% of the Natural nergy it would usually take with 100% of it.



By that logic, there shouldn't be a minimum chakra-pool requirement, as even ninja with small chakra reserves would be able to enter Sage Mode. 

From my understanding, you need a set amount of nature's energy to even enter Sage Mode.



SageRafa said:


> That's the concept behind the insta-SM, if he mold just a little bit of chakra he can enter SM instantly because it doesn't require that much Natural Energy, but in trade off he has less chakra so no high chakra-taxxing techs [like FRS].



Insta-SM doesn't exist at this time. The author doesn't always draw a set amount of panels emphasizing the amount of time needed to enter Sage Mode, just like he doesn't bother to draw out all of the hand seals for jutsu.

We get it, techniques need hand seals and it takes time to enter Sage Mode.


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (Nov 1, 2011)

Ninja Genius said:


> ......



i c what u did there :ho


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 1, 2011)

CA182 said:


> Hmm... I could take your post two ways.



shame on you 

I didn't even notice the potential sexual innuendo  XD


----------



## Icegaze (Nov 1, 2011)

Babelfish spoiler said:
			
		

> None ... please do come down水影長十郎the spotted Bukkake!



  wtf?


----------



## vered (Nov 1, 2011)

Fay said:


> 5 kages is a bit much, I wonder if Madara can hold his own against them...



the question is can they hold on against Madara?


----------



## SageRafa (Nov 1, 2011)

Klue said:


> From my understanding, you need a set amount of nature's energy to even enter Sage Mode.



No, you just need to balance it. Pa didn't say you need to absorb a lot of Natural Energy for it to be effective, he simply said you must balance it in a rate of 1/3 with the Spiritual and Physical Energy.

But of course with the more chakra you have, the more Natural Energy you'll collect and the stronger you'll be.


----------



## Jad (Nov 1, 2011)

lol, we need more Lee >_>


----------



## jso (Nov 1, 2011)

Mabui having the ability to people rather than just objects seems haxx and begging to find plotholes. Or was this jutsu somehow different to her previous one?


----------



## auem (Nov 1, 2011)

tsunade is damn serious...risking her 'youth' in front of everyone..


----------



## Sword Sage (Nov 1, 2011)

vered said:


> the question is can they hold on against Madara?



Thats why I'm hoping Naruto will be involved during the fight between the Kages and Madara. Kyubi will give him chakra like before and go back into Sage Mode. They will fight all together.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 1, 2011)

Does Tsunade heal Onoki I wonder...


----------



## Icegaze (Nov 1, 2011)

jso said:


> Mabui having the ability to people rather than just objects seems haxx and begging to find plotholes. Or was this jutsu somehow different to her previous one?



All will be explained in this chapter. Give it some time.


----------



## Jad (Nov 1, 2011)

Madara has officially hit Celestial Level, a level beyond anything we could ever comprehend in our minds.


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 1, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Does Tsunade heal Onoki I wonder...



That's why she released the seal I think, she healed all the Kages and restored their chakra most likely.


----------



## vered (Nov 1, 2011)

by the way i think madara talks about the moon eye plan the script.


----------



## SageRafa (Nov 1, 2011)

*@Klue*  Naruto entered SM instantly, there were no off-panel happening there.


----------



## Edo Madara (Nov 1, 2011)

from google translate=

Gemma being taught hiraishin by minato but he can't use it alone, it need 3 ninja to works


----------



## auem (Nov 1, 2011)

thsi chapter is end of current volume...so perhaps kishi mostly filled it with talk..
next chap will be badass..


----------



## Jad (Nov 1, 2011)

So who thinks Madara has officially hit Celestial level in-light of these new spoilers and not even flinching to run, or hinting to be scared....? What could he do to superseed the Meteor ? A heavenly palm from the skies ?


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> *@Klue*  Naruto entered SM instantly, there were no off-panel happening there.



There is nothing instant about that, and if there was, one would think the author would bring some attention to it.


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (Nov 1, 2011)

Edo Madara said:


> from google translate=
> 
> Gemma being taught hiraishin by minato but it need 3 ninja to used it



Genma? The guy with the toothpick? I always knew he was badass


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Nov 1, 2011)

Edo Madara said:


> from google translate=
> 
> Gemma being taught hiraishin by minato but it need 3 ninja to used it



What?!!!! That just sounds ridiculous.


----------



## Devil Kings (Nov 1, 2011)

Edo Madara said:


> look like they 'port using minato jutsu, Raidou and Gemma come with 5 kage



That seem illogical. The 5 villages may be allies, but i don't see Tsunade willingly handing the 4th Hokage most dangerous ability, even if there allies.


----------



## mayumi (Nov 1, 2011)

Um kage dudes, we all know datclone is the boss but he still be clone. Did any of them keep tabs on real naruto? Atleast inform him what u are up to. they will leave bee and naruto vulnerable if anything happens to kages.


----------



## auem (Nov 1, 2011)

why should minato taught genma,instead of kakashi...??!!


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

Edo Madara said:


> from google translate=
> 
> Gemma being taught hiraishin by minato but he can't use it alone, it need 3 ninja to works



Maubi used her teleportion technique to move them.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Nov 1, 2011)

auem said:


> why should minato taught genma,instead of kakashi...??!!



That's exactly why i'm saying what?!!!! It makes absolutely no sense.


----------



## SageRafa (Nov 1, 2011)

Klue said:


> There is nothing instant about that, and if there was, one would think the author would bring some attention to it.



It was instant there and against Iruka. 

Sandaime started running and Naruto entered Sage Mode, talked to Dodai, made one Kage Bunshin + Rasengan and shunshin'ed forward before Sandaime arrived there. And he only started gathering Natural Energy after Sandaime took off.

If he really took the normal time he takes to enter full-SM [like against Madara], shouldn't Sandaime be already there by that time?

It was clearly indicated he entered it quick fast, and by some reason each time he does that he never uses anything "stronger" [chakra-based] than Rasengan or Sensing.


----------



## orochipein (Nov 1, 2011)

this chapter confirms Rikoudu senin is Madara level way to go Kishi


----------



## Edo Madara (Nov 1, 2011)

original translate about hiraishin =


> Has the art of the fourth generation firelight Desho What 水影 move in an instant? We are tolerated Genmaore escort platoon originally to protect the firelight fourth generation fifth generation ... but now ... is the art of flying thunder taught fourth generation.
> You can not unless this is done with three friends but unlike Gemma fourth generation in the shoes I'm sorry


----------



## SageRafa (Nov 1, 2011)

Can someone translate me this please? It should be quick.




vered said:


> ゲンマとライドウも水影と一緒に来たよ！
> 
> なんか今ピークに面白いよね！
> 
> ...


----------



## Icegaze (Nov 1, 2011)

Edo Madara said:


> from google translate=
> 
> Gemma being taught hiraishin by minato but he can't use it alone, it need 3 ninja to works



Whoa..


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (Nov 1, 2011)

Klue said:


> Maubi used her teleportion technique to move them.



yep, Google translates Tensō no Jutsu weirdly.


----------



## Red Raptor (Nov 1, 2011)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> That's exactly why i'm saying what?!!!! It makes absolutely no sense.



WHATTTTT???????? Yet ANOTHER character who would take the little spotlight away from the K12???????

Wow.


----------



## FearTear (Nov 1, 2011)

So this Genma's teleportation technique... is an ass-pull?


----------



## Edo Madara (Nov 1, 2011)

auem said:


> why should minato taught genma,instead of kakashi...??!!



genma > kakashi


----------



## FearTear (Nov 1, 2011)

Red Raptor said:


> WHATTTTT???????? Yet ANOTHER character who would the little spotlight away from the K12???????
> 
> Wow.



At least he's a known character, better than nothing


----------



## Jad (Nov 1, 2011)

Red Raptor said:


> WHATTTTT???????? Yet ANOTHER character who would the little spotlight away from the K12???????
> 
> Wow.



AMEN~! Preach it my sister ~!  I NEED ROCK LEE!  Now I'm expecting Lee to learn the Buddist Sage Taijutsu Technique of a thousand heavens!~


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

We need someone to confirm what Edo Madara is saying. Let I remind you, this is someone's interpretation of a google-translation.


----------



## gershwin (Nov 1, 2011)

Who is Genma? O__O


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Nov 1, 2011)

mayumi said:


> Minato shows no partiality just cause kakasji is his student. Lol jk.
> Uf its true there is hipe that bith naruto and kakashi at some point will do hiraishin.



The thing is that even if it is true genma needs 3 people to use it.


----------



## mayumi (Nov 1, 2011)

Minato shows no partiality just cause kakashi is his student. Lol jk.
If its true there is hope that both naruto and kakashi at some point will do hiraishin.


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (Nov 1, 2011)

Also it doesnt make sense timeline-wise.... Naruto was born 16 years ago, so Genma was 17 back then and probably not even a Chuunin. So why in the world Minato should have taught Genma one of the most sophisticated Sealing-Jutsus existing? Don?t be shitting..


----------



## SageRafa (Nov 1, 2011)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> The thing is that even if it is true genma needs 3 people to use it.



Naruto has Kage Bunshins :ho


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

gershvin said:


> Who is Genma? O__O



The guy that is always chewing on a toothpick, he overlooked the finals for the chunin exams.


----------



## Epyon (Nov 1, 2011)

Mabui can teleport people about country away to another place also miles away? That is ridiculouly broken. Fourth Hokage eat your heart out.


----------



## Icegaze (Nov 1, 2011)

Klue said:


> We need someone to confirm what Edo Madara is saying. Let I remind you, this is someone's interruption *interpretation* of a google-translation.



Exactly. 

But it would be awesome that Genma can use Hiraishin. 
Dat toothpick shinobi! Using toothpicks to teleport instead of fancy kunai.


----------



## riyuhou (Nov 1, 2011)

auem said:


> why should minato taught genma,instead of kakashi...??!!



This ! Nonsense !!!
(or kakashi too can use it but he needs 5 people ? ) => nonsense...

Anyway, I think we can bet on one many Kage will die against Madara.
I bet on 3 (the old generation) : 
 Oonoki => Replace by his son
 Tsunade => Replace by Kakashi (finally) or Naruto.
 Ae => Replace by Darui.


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> Exactly.
> 
> But it would be awesome that Genma can use Hiraishin.
> Dat toothpick shinobi! Using toothpicks for to teleport instead of fancy kunai.



Ugh, thanks bro.

Don't know what the fudge happened there.


----------



## FearTear (Nov 1, 2011)

gershvin said:


> Who is Genma? O__O



_"Precisely."_


----------



## Sword Sage (Nov 1, 2011)

It makes me wondered why Genma spoken words of wisdom on Neji after his fight, and knows about the will of fire that was passed to Naruto during the Chuunin exams.


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 1, 2011)

auem said:


> why should minato taught genma,instead of kakashi...??!!


Because if Kakashi knew Hiriaishin he'd be way overpowered and better than Naruto


----------



## auem (Nov 1, 2011)

Kotoamatsukami said:


> Also it doesnt make sense timeline-wise.... Naruto was born 16 years ago, so Genma was 17 back then and probably not even a *Chuunin.* So why in the world Minato should have taught Genma one of the most sophisticated *Sealing-Jutsus *existing? Don?t be shitting..



neji and temari all are jounin at the age of 17...kakashi became jounin at the age of 16..
and hiraishin is not sealing jutsu..
my objection is genma is too random to be taught that jutsu...


----------



## Faustus (Nov 1, 2011)

Genma and hiraishin?


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

auem said:


> neji and temari all are jounin at the age of 17...kakashi became jounin at the age of 16..
> and hiraishin is not sealing jutsu..
> my objection is genma is too random to be taught that jutsu...



I believe Kakashi was 13 when he became a jounin.


----------



## Icegaze (Nov 1, 2011)

auem said:


> neji and temari all are jounin at the age of 17...kakashi became jounin at the age of 16..
> and hiraishin is not sealing jutsu..
> my objection is genma is too random to be taught that jutsu...



The dude has 4.5 over 5 in ninjutsu according to Databook 2. It was foreshadowed.


----------



## Narutaru (Nov 1, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> It was instant there and against Iruka.
> 
> Sandaime started running and Naruto entered Sage Mode, talked to Dodai, made one Kage Bunshin + Rasengan and shunshin'ed forward before Sandaime arrived there. And he only started gathering Natural Energy after Sandaime took off.
> 
> ...



There is no quick charge SM and full SM. That's some stupid crap the battledome thought up when they saw Naruto cancel it during the scuffle with Iruka and co. The only real fight SM Naruto has had since he started charging it so fast is with the Third Raikage, who already showed earlier in the battle that large scale attacks like the FRS wouldn't work.


----------



## Hasan (Nov 1, 2011)

Maybe Genma is talking about how his teleportation technique is similar to Yondaime's.


----------



## Zaeed (Nov 1, 2011)

A random side character just happened to be taught a high level transportation tech that turns out to be helpful in the nick of time. This is funny if it is true.


----------



## vered (Nov 1, 2011)

do we know for sure that Genma has Hirashin?


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

Xenonofied said:


> A random side character just happened to be taught a high level transportation tech that turns out to be helpful in the nick of time. This is a funny if it is true.



Random ass technique.

Freaking worst. Just have Maubi be responsible for Mei's transportation, as well.


----------



## Sword Sage (Nov 1, 2011)

can someone please translate the script?


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> can someone please translate the script?



No translators are here.


----------



## Icegaze (Nov 1, 2011)

Hasan said:


> Maybe Genma is talking about how his teleportation technique is similar to Yondaime's.





Xenonofied said:


> A random side character just happened to be taught a high level transportation tech that turns out to be helpful in the nick of time. This is a funny if it is true.



Nah, I think Hasan is right. We're still waiting for a proper translation. I doubt Kishi would randomly give out jutsu like it were Xmas already.


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 1, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> can someone please translate the script?


Now why would they do that when watching us squabble over a google translation is far more entertaining


----------



## Edo Madara (Nov 1, 2011)

maybe it's either mabui jutsu or hiraishin
yeah it's crazy to think some random nin can use hiraishin

original translation=



> Has the art of the fourth generation firelight Desho What 水影 move in an instant? We are tolerated Genmaore escort platoon originally to protect the firelight fourth generation fifth generation ... but now ... is the art of flying thunder taught fourth generation.
> You can not unless this is done with three friends but unlike Gemma fourth generation in the shoes I'm sorry


----------



## GoDMasteR (Nov 1, 2011)

Mei knew Minato ?


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

GoDMasteR said:


> Mei knew Minato ?



What gives you that idea?


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 1, 2011)

Most likely Genma was just comparing Naruto's shunshin and Minato's FTG.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 1, 2011)

We will find out why Madara thought Sasuke could take out all of the Kages on his own.


----------



## Epyon (Nov 1, 2011)

Genma graduated the Academy at 10 (like everybody else) and made Chuunin at 13 (only Iruka has done worse) in the middle of the Third Greatninjawar. He hasn't made full Jounin yet, his stats reflect it. This guy was punked by the Sound Four. Now he's suddenly a student of the Fourth and a practitioner of Time/Space ninjutsu. Seriously, Kishi, the hell?


----------



## auem (Nov 1, 2011)

yup!it better not be hirashin genma/whoever doing..


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

Gunners said:


> We will find out why Madara thought Sasuke could take out all of the Kages on his own.



Not if Madara mostly relies on his Rinnegan. :ho


----------



## CA182 (Nov 1, 2011)

...I'm gonna predict Mabui's teleportation jutsu is kumo's attempt at reverse engineering Minato's FTG. However because of the prep time needed to transfer people it's almost useless as a battle technique.

I'd bet Genma is simply saying that watching Mei get transported away was like watching Minato teleport.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Nov 1, 2011)

after reading the translation...

madara is a beast


----------



## GoDMasteR (Nov 1, 2011)

Klue said:


> What gives you that idea?



from this line

水影 一瞬で移動って四代目火影の術のハズでしょ？ゲンマ オレ達は元々四代目火影を守る護衛小隊の忍です? 今は五代目ですが? 飛雷神の術は四代目から教わったものです?


----------



## kagegak (Nov 1, 2011)

GoDMasteR said:


> Mei knew Minato ?



Yes he cheated on Kushina with Mei


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

Dark Uchiha said:


> after reading the translation...
> 
> madara is a beast



lol, what are you talking about?

There is like no action in this chapter. Other than Tsunade and A, possibly knocking Muu and Madara away from Onoki.


----------



## HInch (Nov 1, 2011)

Ah man I went away and then came back. Do I have to read the last 5 pages to figure out what's going on in the posted script?


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Nov 1, 2011)

I'll lose all faith in kishi if genma really does have hiraishin. I mean i side character who has practically no relevance to the main plot all of the sudden has one of the most hax jutsu in history? Kishi you better not.


----------



## Kuromaku (Nov 1, 2011)

Madara vs the Kages? 

Genma being awesome? 

Mabui appearing? 

First Aoba gets noted by Kabuto.  Now Genma shows off a high level jutsu.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Nov 1, 2011)

Mei+Minato = *Meinato*??


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 1, 2011)

Epyon said:


> Genma graduated the Academy at 10 (like everybody else) and made Chuunin at 13 (only Iruka has done worse) in the middle of the Third Greatninjawar. He hasn't made full Jounin yet, his stats reflect it. This guy was punked by the Sound Four. Now he's suddenly a student of the Fourth and a practitioner of Time/Space ninjutsu. Seriously, Kishi, the hell?


Actually Genma was exhausted at the time because he just finished his mission AND he and Raido forced the Sound Four use the 2nd form of their CS.


----------



## Cavemopedjebus (Nov 1, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Most likely Genma was just comparing Naruto's shunshin and Minato's FTG.



Sounds a little more likely. But less fun.


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

I guarantee you guys that Genma either comments on Mei's sudden disappearance or Nartuo's speed resembling the Yondaime's technique.


----------



## lathia (Nov 1, 2011)

Dat Minato 

Now these slow ninja know the importance of teleportation. 

Can't compete!


----------



## Edo Madara (Nov 1, 2011)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> I'll lose all faith in kishi if genma really does have hiraishin. I mean i side character who has practically no relevance to the main plot all of the sudden has one of the most hax jutsu in history? Kishi you better not.



but he need 3 people to used it
it don't seems hax


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 1, 2011)

Klue said:


> I guarantee you guys that Genma either comments on either Mei's sudden disappearance or Nartuo's speed resembling the Yondaime's technique.



This.               .


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (Nov 1, 2011)

Klue said:


> I guarantee you guys that Genma either comments on either Mei's sudden disappearance or Nartuo's speed resembling the Yondaime's technique.



this..... !


----------



## dungsi27 (Nov 1, 2011)

WTF?Genma knows Hiraishin?

Thats just too random!!!


----------



## GoDMasteR (Nov 1, 2011)

so what's about 3 people ? I don't get it...


----------



## Csdabest (Nov 1, 2011)

Was not expecting to wake up to spoilers. Kishi. Please keep hyping Madara. And please let him survive for Sasuke. We are going to get some amazing feats. Strength and speed Raikage. Just everything.


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (Nov 1, 2011)

Genma knowing Hiraishin could be a new meme :ho


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

GoDMasteR said:


> so what's about 3 people ? I don't get it...



Don't waste your time, it's from a translation of a google translation.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 1, 2011)

Klue said:


> I guarantee you guys that Genma either comments on Mei's sudden disappearance or Nartuo's speed resembling the Yondaime's technique.


The above is what will happen, every week people jump to conclusions. Sometimes it takes a few chapters to prove them wrong, [Plot hole, why doesn't Gaara's dad sell gold to make the country rich], sometimes it takes a year [He saw through my every move] and sometimes it takes a solid translation.


----------



## auem (Nov 1, 2011)

yea...more important is what edo-madara talked about moons-eye-plan..anybody ????


----------



## GoDMasteR (Nov 1, 2011)

maybe the mabui's s/t jutsu is based on that's minato?


----------



## kagegak (Nov 1, 2011)

MEIzukage said:


> Mei+Minato = *Meinato*??



Dat Minato


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Nov 1, 2011)

its not anyone s/t, just a normal shunshin


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

Madara wanting to test more jutsu on Onoki?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 1, 2011)

So genma can use Hirashin with his toothpick ?

That explains why he was off paneled by Sound 4


----------



## Edo Madara (Nov 1, 2011)

look like mei come to madara location with Raidou and Gemma
maybe genma using hiraishin is actually true :ho


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 1, 2011)

lol what Madara hype?


----------



## kagegak (Nov 1, 2011)

Klue said:


> Madara wanting to test more jutsu on Onoki?



poor onoki


----------



## HInch (Nov 1, 2011)

This is a mind trip. Love it.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Nov 1, 2011)

Genma know hirashin, I don't see nothing wrong with that


----------



## Btbgfel (Nov 1, 2011)

Five kages came to madara?

Did Aoba use his Door no Jutsu to send them?

That will be far more awesome than genma's hiraishin


----------



## 1nkorus (Nov 1, 2011)

Yagami, takl save us. We need translation.


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (Nov 1, 2011)

Btbgfel said:


> Five kages came to madara?
> 
> Did Aoba use his Door no Jutsu to send them?
> 
> That will be far more awesome than genma's hiraishin



Dat Mabui :ho


----------



## Saturnine (Nov 1, 2011)

Lol Genma with Hiraishin... would be quite a dangerous move on Kishi's part, to show that this technique isn't as invincible as once considered. I call bullshit.


----------



## Edo Madara (Nov 1, 2011)

Btbgfel said:


> Five kages came to madara?
> 
> Did Aoba use his Door no Jutsu to send them?



nope, genma use hiraishin to 'port them :ho


----------



## jso (Nov 1, 2011)

Aoba, Genma and Raido showing the Narutoverse what's what.


----------



## Ichiurto (Nov 1, 2011)

Seems like Tobi is confirmed as Izuna this chapter. BlackZetsu shows up beside him and tells him his brother is causing problems.


----------



## Leon (Nov 1, 2011)

Ichiurto said:


> Seems like Tobi is confirmed as Izuna this chapter. BlackZetsu shows up beside him and tells him his brother is causing problems.



Bullshit.


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (Nov 1, 2011)

Ichiurto said:


> Seems like Tobi is confirmed as Izuna this chapter. BlackZetsu shows up beside him and tells him his brother is causing problems.



Are you fucking kidding ???!?!?!? Why no one said that before? Can?t believe that to be honest...


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 1, 2011)

Ichiurto said:


> Seems like Tobi is confirmed as Izuna this chapter. BlackZetsu shows up beside him and tells him his brother is causing problems.


----------



## kagegak (Nov 1, 2011)

Ichiurto said:


> Seems like Tobi is confirmed as Izuna this chapter. BlackZetsu shows up beside him and tells him his brother is causing problems.



where did you read that from?


----------



## Leon (Nov 1, 2011)

Don't get your panties in a bunch, it's bullshit.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Nov 1, 2011)

"She won't appear for a few chapters!"

"She'll only heal!"

"She won't make much of a difference."



However she released her forehead seal already? Just how much chakra must she have to be able to use it if she used all of it so recently at the Invasion of Pain arc? If there was any doubt about her being a chakra beast, there's absolutely none now.


----------



## CA182 (Nov 1, 2011)

Ichiurto said:


> Seems like Tobi is confirmed as Izuna this chapter. BlackZetsu shows up beside him and tells him his brother is causing problems.



Lol you have to be trolling...

Kishi wouldn't make such a huge revelation an offhanded comment... 

...

Or would he?


----------



## Sword Sage (Nov 1, 2011)

Where is the translation?


----------



## Saturnine (Nov 1, 2011)

What a shame.


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (Nov 1, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> "She won't appear for a few chapters!"
> 
> "She'll only heal!"
> 
> ...



Come on, that?s like weeks ago..since she effectively was in a coma for days/weeks. It?s not like a shinobi needs weeks to replenish his chakra :ho


----------



## Btbgfel (Nov 1, 2011)

Got chinese scripts trans now
first part is some BS from onoki to madara, like konan to tobi, 

warpeaceloveblahblah

sth interesting:
*Madara:"NEVER SAY THAT NAME(Hashirama Senju) IN FRONT OF ME!" *(this was said in onoki's flashback)


*Madara:"the world doesn't need to grow up,just let it sleep in Infinite Tsukuyomi!"*


----------



## kagegak (Nov 1, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> "She won't appear for a few chapters!"
> 
> "She'll only heal!"
> 
> ...



nobody cares about tsunade we are talking about genma and minato here


----------



## nadinkrah (Nov 1, 2011)

Hows it random for a konoha ninja whos been off panel for years to know hiraishin


----------



## Jad (Nov 1, 2011)

Damn you Tsunade fans.......*uses rock lee logic*  Now I want Rock Lee to show up as the last character fighting in the war, or show impressive feats. I expect big things now~


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 1, 2011)

Ichiurto said:


> Seems like Tobi is confirmed as Izuna this chapter. BlackZetsu shows up beside him and tells him his brother is causing problems.


----------



## auem (Nov 1, 2011)

Btbgfel said:


> Got chinese scripts trans now
> first part is some BS from onoki to madara, like konan to tobi,
> 
> warpeaceloveblahblah
> ...



do the translating from chinese then..


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Nov 1, 2011)

Kotoamatsukami said:


> Come on, that?s like weeks ago..since she effectively was in a coma for days/weeks. It?s not like a shinobi needs weeks to replenish his chakra :ho



That's the thing, though. It doesn't take that long for a normal shinobi to build back up their chakra reserves. However, Tsunade stores chakra in her forehead seal for _years_, enabling her to do such amazing feats like Souzou Saisei. And it hasn't been years since Pain's invasion, which leads to question just how much she's capable of doing with her forehead seal not fully 'restored' or at 'maximum' conditioning.



kagegak said:


> nobody cares about tsunade we are talking about genma and minato here



Buzz off. It's Tsunade's parade today.


----------



## vered (Nov 1, 2011)

Btbgfel said:


> Got chinese scripts trans now
> first part is some BS from onoki to madara, like konan to tobi,
> 
> warpeaceloveblahblah
> ...



is it true?


----------



## Synn (Nov 1, 2011)

Ichiurto said:


> Seems like Tobi is confirmed as Izuna this chapter. BlackZetsu shows up beside him and tells him his brother is causing problems.



The Troll Force is strong with you, young Padawan.


----------



## CA182 (Nov 1, 2011)

Btbgfel said:


> Got chinese scripts trans now
> first part is some BS from onoki to madara, like konan to tobi,
> 
> warpeaceloveblahblah
> ...



If the underlined is true, then my thread about Madara busting out of the coffin so violently was correct. Madara hates everything wooden... 

Also if those two lines are vaguely correct then I sense a possible shitstorm brewing.


----------



## Epyon (Nov 1, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> "She won't appear for a few chapters!"
> 
> "She'll only heal!"
> 
> ...



Says the guy that was convinced she'd face Madara manno-a-manno. I mean, I don't have a problem her being on the battlefield in a support capacity if A, Gaara, Onoki, Mei, Temari and DatClone are still around to  babysit her.




> Madara:"NEVER SAY THAT NAME(Hashirama Senju) IN FRONT OF ME!"
> Madara:"the world doesn't need to grow up,just let it sleep in Infinite Tsukuyomi"



I like the idea of Hashirama being a berserk button for Madara like Itachi was for Sasuke.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 1, 2011)

Btbgfel said:


> Got chinese scripts trans now
> first part is some BS from onoki to madara, like konan to tobi,
> 
> warpeaceloveblahblah
> ...


Shodai beat fear into him.


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 1, 2011)

Madara doesn't wanna hear Hashirama's name. Oh god I hope that's real spoiler.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Nov 1, 2011)

CA182 said:


> If the underlined is true, then my thread about Madara busting out of the coffin so violently was correct. Madara hates everything wooden...


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Nov 1, 2011)

Epyon said:


> Says the guy that was convinced she'd face Madara manno-a-manno. I mean, I don't have a problem her being on the battlefield in a support capacity if A, Gaara, Onoki, Mei, Temari and DatClone are still around to  babysit her.



Don't see your point, as I just want clarification on how long her seal will last/how much chakra she has in it. That doesn't negate my point of wanting her to fight in the slightest.

Any doubts about her healing now should be forgotten, as well, as this chapter emphasizes her will to fight. 

Especially when she looks badass.


----------



## Saturnine (Nov 1, 2011)

I expect cleavage. Nothing else about Tsunade interests me in the slightest.


----------



## kagegak (Nov 1, 2011)

Btbgfel said:


> Got chinese scripts trans now
> first part is some BS from onoki to madara, like konan to tobi,
> 
> warpeaceloveblahblah
> ...



Seems like Tobi admires Hashirama while Madara hates him well thats interesting


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 1, 2011)

Maybe Tsunade will get a chance to hit Madara a couple times when she and the other 4 gang up on him.

Her time to shine!


----------



## auem (Nov 1, 2011)

Epyon said:


> Says the guy that was convinced she'd face Madara manno-a-manno. I mean, I don't have a problem her being on the battlefield in a support capacity if A, Gaara, Onoki, Mei, Temari and DatClone are still around to  babysit her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hate as much you like,but tsunade will out shown other kages in this fight...more than anything else,it is battle between uchhiha and senju..


----------



## Leon (Nov 1, 2011)

kagegak said:


> Seems like Tobi admires Hashirama while Madara hates him well thats interesting



Tobi said he was man he hated the most. Wonder what will happen if he finds out he's fighting his granddaughter.


----------



## Epyon (Nov 1, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> as I just want clarification on how long her seal will last/how much chakra she has in it. That doesn't negate my point of wanting her to fight in the slightest.



I was responding to the other stuff you were saying. Why would you think I was talking about the seal thing??


----------



## Icegaze (Nov 1, 2011)

kagegak said:


> Seems like Tobi admires Hashirama while Madara hates him well thats interesting



Hating someone's gut and admiring their abilities aren't mutually exclusive.
Wait, am I trying to say that Tobi = Madara? 

The theorieeeees!


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

I wonder what Onoki said about Hashirama in his flashback. Should prove entertaining.




kagegak said:


> Seems like Tobi admires Hashirama while Madara hates him well thats interesting



Tobi told Naruto that Hashirama was the man he hated most.


----------



## gershwin (Nov 1, 2011)

So it seems Madara is manipulated by hatred just like Sasuke after all... dear god, tnj is given in the future...


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

gershvin said:


> So it seems Madara is manipulated by hatred just like Sasuke after all... dear god, tnj is given in the future...



That comment about Hashirama happened years ago, during Onoki's youth.


----------



## kagegak (Nov 1, 2011)

Leon said:


> Tobi said he was man he hated the most. Wonder what will happen if he finds out he's fighting his granddaughter.



he also said that he admired him the most


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

kagegak said:


> he also said that he admired him the most



Doesn't change the fact that he hates him.


----------



## HInch (Nov 1, 2011)

I can't wait for Tsunade to offer nothing other than healing and story telling.


----------



## Epyon (Nov 1, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> Hating someone's gut and admiring their abilities aren't mutually exclusive.
> Wait, am I trying to say that Tobi = Madara?
> 
> The theorieeeees!



Well Tobi seems a lot more comfortable talking about him. Or maybe he is comfortable monologuing about him.
If only it had gone this way.

Tobi: Yes, Hashirama Senju, the man I admired most and hated the most.
Sasuke: The first Hokage?
*Tobi kills Sasuke in an insane spree.*
Tobi: HOW DARE YOU SAY THAT IN FRONT OF ME.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Nov 1, 2011)

And I can't wait for you to be proven horribly wrong. :33



Epyon said:


> I was responding to the other stuff you were saying. Why would you think I was talking about the seal thing??



So my pointing out that all those claims of her doing nothing is close/have been proven wrong is somehow less justified than wanting her to fight? Despite that appearing exactly what she's about to do?

Clutching at straws at this point.


----------



## auem (Nov 1, 2011)

Klue said:


> Doesn't change the fact that he hates him.



that means he actually loved him,hence hated him too....


----------



## Epyon (Nov 1, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> So my pointing out that all those claims of her doing nothing is close/have been proven wrong is somehow less justified than wanting her to fight? Despite that appearing exactly what she's about to do?
> Clutching at straws at this point.




You were SPECIFICALLY opposed to the idea that A would need to come along last week. That is exactly what we were arguing about. This week: A comes along, Onoki is still fighting, Gaara is still fighting, SOMEHOW Kishimoto managed to hax Mei into the fight even though she was small country or two away, DatClone still hasn't poofed, sure there's a reason for that.


----------



## Sword Sage (Nov 1, 2011)

Why is no one going to translate the script? We need real translation to get some understanding.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 1, 2011)

If Tsunade is so powerful, why didn't she completely rape in the Kabuto+Orochimaru fight?

It's bad writing to write her in as a powerful kage now. She's the weakest kage currently, and you'd need a flashback or two devoting to her somehow getting stronger to have it make sense.


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 1, 2011)

Neither takl or yagami are online :/


----------



## Fay (Nov 1, 2011)

kagegak said:


> Seems like Tobi admires Hashirama while Madara hates him well thats interesting



Ofcourse Tobi admires him, Hashirama is his big brother after all


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Nov 1, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> If Tsunade is so powerful, why didn't she completely rape in the Kabuto+Orochimaru fight?
> 
> It's bad writing to write her in as a powerful kage now. She's the weakest kage currently, and you'd need a flashback or two devoting to her somehow getting stronger to have it make sense.



Hemophobia


----------



## Icegaze (Nov 1, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> If Tsunade is so powerful, why didn't she completely rape in the Kabuto+Orochimaru fight?
> 
> It's bad writing to write her in as a powerful kage now. She's the weakest kage currently, and you'd need a flashback or two devoting to her somehow getting stronger to have it make sense.



That's some stupendous BS right there..


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 1, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> That's some stupendous BS right there..



What are you talking about?

Wanna elaborate?


----------



## auem (Nov 1, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> If Tsunade is so powerful, why didn't she completely rape in the Kabuto+Orochimaru fight?
> 
> It's bad writing to write her in as a powerful kage now. She's the weakest kage currently, and you'd need a flashback or two devoting to her somehow getting stronger to have it make sense.



she had Haemophobia from Dan's death you forgot..?!.
only she overcome it after seeing naruto and then she indeed raped oro and manda..


----------



## kagegak (Nov 1, 2011)

Klue said:


> Doesn't change the fact that he hates him.



okay so does he love him or hate him or he loves him so much that he started to hate him because he choose mito over him? 

ugh my brain


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 1, 2011)

Personally what interests me far more than Madara's reaction to Hashirama's name is the fact that the Mugen Tsukiyomi is Madara's plan and not Tobi's. Last week Kabuto brought up the likelihood that Tobi was betraying Madara. So it seems that we don't know Tobi's plan at all and the Eye of the Moon plan is probably just Tobi's hoax.



Epyon said:


> Says the guy that was convinced she'd face Madara momma-a-mano. I mean, I don't have a problem her being on the battlefield in a support capacity if A, Gaara, Onoki, Mei, Temari and DatClone are still around to  babysit her.



fixed


----------



## Epyon (Nov 1, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> If Tsunade is so powerful, why didn't she completely rape in the Kabuto+Orochimaru fight?
> 
> It's bad writing to write her in as a powerful kage now. She's the weakest kage currently, and you'd need a flashback or two devoting to her somehow getting stronger to have it make sense.



She had stopped being a ninja for decade and a half by the time the Orochimaru/Kabuto fight happened. Just by accepting the position of Hokage and getting back to her duties should be enough to tell us she would be stronger the next time she's fight.


----------



## Btbgfel (Nov 1, 2011)

My english is not very good,so...

M:u worn out,old man?

M: what a expression,i thought i taught u before?

onoki's flashback
(
onoki beaten by mad

o you betrayal our agreement?Hashirama said...

m:there are no allies, you will bow before konoha. and,NEVER SAY THAT NAME(Hashirama Senju) IN FRONT OF ME!
)
flashback ends

onoki:we fight ,we robb, we get robbed, then we rob more, therefore there's hate, and hate caused the third shinobi war

m:that's how we lives, you didn't learn that from your life?

o:i've lived LONGER than you! I find a better path now!

muu(snake boy):you mean the fourth shinobi war?

o: this time is different! we are united now!

m:!?
o:i see these kids,i know the world is growing up, to peace

m:the world doesn't need to grow up,let it sleep in Infinite Tsukuyomi

o:then you are lost! i will become myself! it is you should sleep in eternal!
onoki stands up


----------



## Csdabest (Nov 1, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> If Tsunade is so powerful, why didn't she completely rape in the Kabuto+Orochimaru fight?
> 
> It's bad writing to write her in as a powerful kage now. She's the weakest kage currently, and you'd need a flashback or two devoting to her somehow getting stronger to have it make sense.



Because Kakashi is Kage canidate material and Kabuto is Kakashi level. Not to mention Orochimaru is a Sannin. Deemed Kage level. Just because Oro gets pummled by Uchiha and hasnt had a real fleshed out fight. to show his abilities. Doesnt mean he is a weekling


----------



## CA182 (Nov 1, 2011)

Btbgfel said:


> My english is not very good,so...
> 
> M:u worn out,old man?
> M: what a expression,i thought i taught u before?
> ...



So Madara was already pre-aware of the eye of the moon plan, this could have big implications...


----------



## Saturnine (Nov 1, 2011)

Fear of the Blood


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 1, 2011)

Epyon said:


> She had stopped being a ninja for decade and a half by the time the Orochimaru/Kabuto fight happened. Just by accepting the position of Hokage and getting back to her duties should be enough to tell us she would be stronger the next time she's fight.



Not really.

In fact, it makes sense that she was more busy as a kage by getting flooded with all the paperwork. Let's re-cap what happened.

She becomes Kage.
Trains Sakura.
Akatsuki attack.
War shenanigans.

She would have had a very small time frame to get stronger. And not just stronger, strong enough to take on Madara as people were claiming last week.

That's fucking ludicrous. She's low kage and there's no way she's getting to mini-rikudou level. I know for a fact people said she'd kick Madara's ass so don't deny it.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Nov 1, 2011)

Btbgfel said:


> My english is not very good,so...
> 
> M:u worn out,old man?
> 
> ...



If this is true than it pretty much confirms that Madara and Tobi were indeed working together.


----------



## vered (Nov 1, 2011)

madara defeated onooki in the past already.


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 1, 2011)

We already know they were working together... Last chapter Madara asked Kabuto "do you know about OUR plan?"


----------



## Epyon (Nov 1, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Not really.
> 
> In fact, it makes sense that she was more busy as a kage by getting flooded with all the paperwork. Let's re-cap what happened.
> 
> ...



That's four years you just summed up there. And yeah, training Sakura and not being able to spend all your time drinking and gambling anymore WOULD leave you in a better condition.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 1, 2011)

Btbgfel said:


> My english is not very good,so...
> 
> M:u worn out,old man?
> 
> ...



I'll rep you after I confirm that you are not a troll....


----------



## gershwin (Nov 1, 2011)

Poor Oonoki... Will be dead soon with all these speeches...
Cant wait to see Madara in flashbacks *_*


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Nov 1, 2011)

The five kage's, are going to gang up on Madara he's a beast. 

I'm expecting to see Madara summon Gedo Mazo next week, if he doesn't get sealed. Then we can finally see Tobi's reaction.


----------



## Mayaki (Nov 1, 2011)

> Personally what interests me far more than Madara's reaction to Hashirama's name is the fact that the Mugen Tsukiyomi is Madara's plan and not Tobi's. Last week Kabuto brought up the likelihood that Tobi was betraying Madara. So it seems that we don't know Tobi's plan at all and the Eye of the Moon plan is probably just Tobi's hoax.



Is rather logical that Kabuto lied to Madara, to break his trust to Tobi. Don't forget that Kabuto wants to get rid of Tobi.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 1, 2011)

Epyon said:


> That's four years you just summed up there. And yeah, training Sakura and not being able to spend all your time drinking and gambling anymore WOULD leave you in a better condition.



Okay? 

That's not enough. People said she'd take on Madara before this 5 kage spoiler was spotted.

Where do you think she got the free time to basically become 10 times stronger than she is? My point is Kishi will have to bust out some ludicrous flashback where she discovers the ancient Senju tablet of Galactic Conquest or some shit to pull that idea off.

Even the author realized that was a stupid route to take.


----------



## kagegak (Nov 1, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> I'll rep you after I confirm that you are not a troll....



will you neg him if he turns out to be a troll


----------



## 1nkorus (Nov 1, 2011)

Btbgfel translate


> o you betrayal our agreement?Hashirama said...
> 
> m:there are no allies, you will bow before konoha. and,NEVER SAY THAT NAME(Hashirama Senju) IN FRONT OF ME!



Google translate


> Oonoki why? ? ... Different story! ! Between the pillar hall.
> Cod League ... etc. simply do not follow before the power of Konoha! Soreto mouth ... and that the name of the Shinobu in front of me!



Btbgfel translate probably true.


----------



## Epyon (Nov 1, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Okay?
> 
> That's not enough. People said she'd take on Madara before this 5 kage spoiler was spotted.
> 
> Where do you think she got the free time to basically become 10 times stronger than she is? My point is Kishi will have to bust out some ludicrous flashback where she discovers the ancient Senju tablet of Galactic Conquest or some shit to pull that idea off.



What exactly are you expecting her to be doing? She's facing Madara alongside four other Kages, Madara was unable to snuff out Gaara and Onoki when it was just those two and DatClone. What woul she need to be ten times stronger for?


----------



## Godspeak X (Nov 1, 2011)

raikage assistant>minato

'Heaven's Pathway'>FTG

KUMO FTW!


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Nov 1, 2011)

Godspeak X said:


> raikage assistant>minato
> 
> 'Heaven's Pathway'>FTG
> 
> KUMO FTW!



If you're going to troll than leave.


----------



## trigimon (Nov 1, 2011)

If Tsunande is going all out here, it's a possibility that this her Swan song. I'm convinced that it's a likelyhood. Not a garuntee yet though. 

However, they're going to have to seal him. Good luck  with that! lol. Madara's here to stay.


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 1, 2011)

vered said:


> madara defeated onooki in the past already.



From the way the spoiler reads Madara was kinda like Danzou back then. Acting in the shadow of the hokage to increase Konoha's military dominance.



The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> If this is true than it pretty much confirms that Madara and Tobi were indeed working together.



It confirms that the Eye of the Moon plan is Madara's and not Tobi's. Which also means that Tobi has a different plan altogether.



Grimmjowsensei said:


> I'll rep you after I confirm that you are not a troll....



His translation is getting the gist of things.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 1, 2011)

Epyon said:


> What exactly are you expecting her to be doing? She's facing Madara alongside four other Kages, Madara was unable to snuff out Gaara and Onoki when it was just those two and DatClone. What woul she need to be ten times stronger for?



You're missing my point.

I expect her to help out in the fight against Madara with 4 other kages and Naruto lurking around.

What *other* people expected (I'm not calling out anyone here, just that I saw posters with this train of thought last week!), before this spoiler was found, was that she was going to take Madara alone like Hitsugaya takes it alone. And you don't think she'd need to be exponentially stronger for that?

That's all I'm saying.


----------



## gershwin (Nov 1, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> It confirms that the Eye of the Moon plan is Madara's and not Tobi's. Which also means that Tobi has a different plan altogether.
> .


Tobi`s plan is to become complete


----------



## mayumi (Nov 1, 2011)

LULZ at madara's BOW BEFORE KONOHA 

so very bitter he didn't get to be hokage 

yes genma does know hiraishin i think. from babelfish it says genma was part of yondaime's gaurd platoon and he was taught hiraishin but obviously can not use it as yondaime. prolly kakashi knows it too if he were part of yondaime's platoon


----------



## auem (Nov 1, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Not really.
> 
> In fact, it makes sense that she was more busy as a kage by getting flooded with all the paperwork. Let's re-cap what happened.
> 
> ...


nobody expected she can solo madara....but she definitely can push madara,that's the expectation...
why,apart from naruto no one else theoretically beat madara..


----------



## Epyon (Nov 1, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> You're missing my point.
> 
> I expect her to help out in the fight against Madara with 4 other kages and Naruto lurking around.
> 
> ...



Yeah, i wasn't happy about that either.


----------



## kagegak (Nov 1, 2011)

Godspeak X said:


> raikage assistant>minato
> 
> 'Heaven's Pathway'>FTG
> 
> KUMO FTW!



well done 
you just ruined the prediction thread


----------



## HInch (Nov 1, 2011)

mayumi said:


> LULZ at madara's BOW BEFORE KONOHA
> 
> so very bitter he didn't get to be hokage



I'm not sure how these two sentences are linked.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 1, 2011)

kagegak said:


> will you neg him if he turns out to be a troll



My neg lazor is charging up


edit  :




HInch said:


> I'm not sure how these two sentences are linked.



He means that Madara did some shit for Konoha's sake @ some point but he was never acknowledged to become the hokage.


----------



## mayumi (Nov 1, 2011)

HInch said:


> I'm not sure how these two sentences are linked.



cause he was bitter at hashirama's name being mentioned who was hokage. i guess i should have included that.


----------



## HInch (Nov 1, 2011)

mayumi said:


> cause he was bitter at hashirama's name being mentioned who was hokage. i guess i should have included that.



Ahh, yeah that works.


----------



## Godspeak X (Nov 1, 2011)

kagegak said:


> well done
> you just ruined the prediction thread



LOl No dude don't be a mad Minatofan

Her teleportaion justu does > Minato's she doesn't need kunai's or anything.

and can go anything where.


----------



## CA182 (Nov 1, 2011)

Btbgfel said:


> madara:the world doesn't need to grow up,let it sleep in Infinite Tsukuyomi
> 
> onoki:*then you are lost!* i will become myself! it is you should sleep in eternal!
> onoki stands up



Is Onoki channeling obi wan?


----------



## Btbgfel (Nov 1, 2011)

another part

My poor, poor English...

o stands up

m:...

garra came

g:alright, let's face him together

o:for ourselves,for the future, we'll defeat you here!(lol)



slug: hokage Tsunade!

Tsunade: mabui,prepare your jutsu!

Mabui:it only works on objects,not human...

Tsunade:we will not know if we don't try

Mabui:I understand, but overspeed will harm the human body, maybe not a problem to raikage, but to you...

Ei:...

Shikaku: i got a idea! Hiraishin! summon team gemma(or team genma?)! send a slug there...

slug: and get me killed?

Tsunade: no need for that, i have yin seal release

Shikaku: that will be a dangerous bet, and you lost every time...

Mabui:?

Raikage:Mabui,prepare your jutsu for two persons

(*Here's something confused me, the script following doesn't make sense according to the former part*)

the former three guards of minato used FTG,send the remaining three kages to madara

but this FTG need all three to use

The gather of five kages! The biggest battle in history!(bah)


----------



## Saturnine (Nov 1, 2011)

Hahaha, Hiraishin Genma. So awesome


----------



## CA182 (Nov 1, 2011)

Btbgfel said:


> *the former three guards of minato used FTG*,send the remaining three kages to madara
> 
> but this FTG need all three to use
> 
> The gather of five kages! The biggest battle in history!(bah)




OMFG!!!!

...

*WARNING TO ALL!*

Category 5 shitstorm incoming.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Nov 1, 2011)

so genma used really Hiraishin? LOL


----------



## Epyon (Nov 1, 2011)

mayumi said:


> cause he was bitter at hashirama's name being mentioned who was hokage. i guess i should have included that.



Madara left Konoha for good when Hashirama wa made Hokage. This was probably back when the Senju and Uchiha hadn't decided on a leader yet.


----------



## Sorin (Nov 1, 2011)

Motherfuckin' Genma.

Seems like an awesome chapter.


----------



## mayumi (Nov 1, 2011)

kakashi is next! some one teach naruto that already. also, what about tsunade's yin release? whats that about.


----------



## auem (Nov 1, 2011)

so genma does know hiraishin....


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Nov 1, 2011)

Nice **


----------



## Saturnine (Nov 1, 2011)

Shows how it's not Hiraishin that grants you instawin but the person who uses it. Just like with any other jutsu.


----------



## HInch (Nov 1, 2011)

Holy shit Kishi doesn't even give a darn any more. This is hilarious.


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Nov 1, 2011)

I am I the only one who had to google Genma because I forgot who he was?


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 1, 2011)

gershvin said:


> Tobi`s plan is to become complete



If he is the Jyuubi you are right.



mayumi said:


> LULZ at madara's BOW BEFORE KONOHA
> 
> so very bitter he didn't get to be hokage
> 
> yes genma does know hiraishin i think. from babelfish it says genma was part of yondaime's gaurd platoon and he was taught hiraishin but obviously can not use it as yondaime. prolly kakashi knows it too if he were part of yondaime's platoon



kinda reminds me of Ideas... are bulletproof.


Genma knowing Hiraishin isn't such a big deal. The databook entry on it did say know one ever managed to master it aside from Minato, so a few people knowing incomplete versions which can't really be used in battle does make sense.


----------



## vered (Nov 1, 2011)

mayumi said:


> kakashi is next! some one teach naruto that already. also, what about tsunade's yin release? whats that about.



i think she means the seal on her forehead.


----------



## gershwin (Nov 1, 2011)

Just wait. Everyone will spam hiraishin soon XD


----------



## La buse (Nov 1, 2011)

Will we get the chapter today?


----------



## auem (Nov 1, 2011)

this plotkai must happened when kishi had a long chat with kubo just before writing..


----------



## Epyon (Nov 1, 2011)

Did Orochimaru get the idea of using a team of young Chuunin level ninja that he could solo with his hands tied behind his back as bodyguards from Minato?


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

lol, Genma.


----------



## lathia (Nov 1, 2011)

Let the hating (comparing) begin, the one and only: 


*Spoiler*: __ 





Ninja exit on my arrival!




Flee on Sight



So Madara has always been bitter about Hashirama, pretty clear now that his intentions were never "good." Always looking out for himself and prove to his superiority.

Well... in his own way, I'm sure he's doing "good."


----------



## dungsi27 (Nov 1, 2011)

WTF Genma knowing hiraishin???

Lol this is the most random things that ever happened in Naruto.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Nov 1, 2011)

Flee on sight


----------



## Sorin (Nov 1, 2011)

Saturnine said:


> Shows how it's not Hiraishin that grants you instawin but the person who uses it. Just like with any other jutsu.



Yeah,but besides some idiots who thought that giving hiriashin to Tenten would propel her to top-tier,i didn't hear anybody saying that.

IT was clear as day that Minato was so effective with hiriashin thanks to his godly reflexes.Now we know that 3 persons are needed to use hiriashin.


----------



## CA182 (Nov 1, 2011)

I was always of the belief that as Minato died, the secrets to Hiraishin died with him. 

However if Genma and company can really use hiraishin then it means Naruto now has the new possibility of learning Hiraishin.

...

...Damn Kishi, you scary!


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (Nov 1, 2011)

It?s official, Genma, Raido and Aoba are the best three-man cell around


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 1, 2011)

So Genma really knows Hiraishin... Kishi, I am disappoint.


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

What was said in the flashback between Onoki and Madara?


----------



## tnorbo (Nov 1, 2011)

I always knew there was something I liked about genma


----------



## GoDMasteR (Nov 1, 2011)

genma needs 3 people to using the FTG? Why?


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

It's not something Genma and the other two can use to rape in battle. It's an incomplete, lame duck version.

Random, but not that big of a deal.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Nov 1, 2011)

So kishi gave a non relevant character a jutsu created by Minato? I'm really starting to lose hope in this manga.


----------



## Sorin (Nov 1, 2011)

GoDMasteR said:


> genma needs 3 people to using the FTG? Why?



Chakra?Skill or lack of?


----------



## Chibason (Nov 1, 2011)

Godspeak X said:


> LOl No dude don't be a mad Minatofan
> 
> Her teleportaion justu does > Minato's she doesn't need kunai's or anything.
> 
> and can go anything where.



Lol except it doesnt work on people, other than Ei and Tsunade, and it's primarily used for item transportation, not battle


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 1, 2011)

about that line of Tsunade losing every time. It's actually Shikaku saying that Tsunade never wins when she's betting, but Tsunade answers things are different when you bet on human lives than when you bet on money.


----------



## tnorbo (Nov 1, 2011)

so konoha and iwa used to have an alliance

it seems wierd when you consider they were always on opposite sides during the wars


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> So kishi gave a non relevant character a jutsu created by Minato? I'm really starting to lose hope in this manga.



He gave three non-relevant characters an incomplete version of - !!


----------



## Synn (Nov 1, 2011)

Gaara came.


----------



## CA182 (Nov 1, 2011)

Klue said:


> It's not something Genma and the other two can use to rape in battle. It's an incomplete, lame duck version.
> 
> Random, but not that big of a deal.



It's a very big deal, as it means the hiraishin can still be taught to Naruto...


----------



## Saturnine (Nov 1, 2011)

Kotoamatsukami said:


> It?s official, Genma, Raido and Aoba are the best three-man cell around



Aoba too? You're shitting me... that's too gar!


----------



## Godspeak X (Nov 1, 2011)

Minato is going to get shit on next chapter.

I told you guys but you didn't listen and now hiraishin will be fodderised and devalued.

get ready for a troll minatofans one that has been coming for a while.


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

CA182 said:


> It's a very big deal, as it means the hiraishin can still be taught to Naruto...



It's not that big of a deal for those three to use it. 

Naruto, doesn't even need it.


----------



## tnorbo (Nov 1, 2011)

I hardly see the big deal. it would be stupid for minato to let the secrets of his greatest technique die with him.


----------



## auem (Nov 1, 2011)

genma doing hiraishin with aoba & raido is the best thing happened since bukkake flying zetsu...


----------



## CA182 (Nov 1, 2011)

tnorbo said:


> so konoha and iwa used to have an alliance
> 
> it seems wierd when you consider they were always on opposite sides during the wars



Honestly I thought that was referencing the peace treaties Hashirama set up with the bijuu.

It seems like Onoki and Muu actually tried to honour that treaty and Madara backstabbed them...


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Nov 1, 2011)

CA182 said:


> It's a very big deal, as it means the hiraishin can still be taught to Naruto...



What are they going to teach him? An incomplete version that needs 3 people? Minato is really the only one who can use it in battle.


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

CA182 said:


> Honestly I thought that was referencing the peace treaties Hashirama set up with the bijuu.
> 
> It seems like Onoki and Muu actually tried to honour that treaty and Madara backstabbed them...



Does this prove that Hashirama handed out the Bijuu to other villages before his battle with Madara at VOTE?

Should finally kill that seven sword bijuu theory.


----------



## KingBoo (Nov 1, 2011)

if genma knows it...then aoba must know it and can do it even better! truly he is unstoppable. and all this time we were joking.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Nov 1, 2011)

naruto don't need of Hiraishin people. He has a godly speed with the chakra mode.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Nov 1, 2011)

Godspeak X said:


> Minato is going to get shit on next chapter.
> 
> I told you guys but you didn't listen and now hiraishin will be fodderised and devalued.
> 
> get ready for a troll minatofans one that has been coming for a while.



Minato's the only one that can use it in battle. What don't you get about them needing 3 people to use it?


----------



## tnorbo (Nov 1, 2011)

CA182 said:


> Honestly I thought that was referencing the peace treaties Hashirama set up with the bijuu.
> 
> It seems like Onoki and Muu actually tried to honour that treaty and Madara backstabbed them...



I don't think that was ever a physical treaty I always thought that was more like a m.a.d thing, not a literal treaty, of course I could be wrong.


----------



## Saturnine (Nov 1, 2011)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> What are they going to teach him? An incomplete version that needs 3 people? Minato is really the only one who can use it in battle.



Give each of these motherfuckers another 10 years and see what you'll get. Bitch


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 1, 2011)

Godspeak X said:


> Minato is going to get shit on next chapter.
> 
> I told you guys but you didn't listen and now hiraishin will be fodderised and devalued.
> 
> get ready for a troll minatofans one that has been coming for a while.



Only a complete idiot would think this in any way devalues Minato or his achievements. So I'd say the minatofans are quite safe.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 1, 2011)

Genma sama gonna solo this shit with FTG 




Also this chapter confirmed that Mabui's jutsu works on objects and not sure what would happen if they transported a person. Sad day for some people I debated in the battledome it seems


----------



## lathia (Nov 1, 2011)

Godspeak X said:


> Minato is going to get shit on next chapter.
> 
> I told you guys but you didn't listen and now hiraishin will be fodderised and devalued.
> 
> get ready for a troll minatofans one that has been coming for a while.



I hope, I would be ashamed if a normal ninja with not bloodline limits or mutations doesn't get trolled.


----------



## riyuhou (Nov 1, 2011)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Minato's the only one that can use it in battle. What don't you get about them needing 3 people to use it?



Kage Bushiin version of Hirashin anyone ?


----------



## Chibason (Nov 1, 2011)

If Genma was Minato's student then I see no problem with him using some form of Hiraishin...


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Nov 1, 2011)

Chibason said:


> If Genma was Minato's student then I see no problem with him using some form of Hiraishin...



That's pretty much the only way he could know it considering Minato's the one who created it.


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Minato's the only one that can use it in battle. What don't you get about them needing 3 people to use it?



The fact that it's called Hiraishin throws all reason out of the window.

When Edo Madara first brought this up, I thought Genma could use it on his own or Genma along with two others were capable of reproducing it.

But a lame duck version that requires three people?


Fuck are people bitching about?


----------



## dungsi27 (Nov 1, 2011)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Minato's the only one that can use it in battle. What don't you get about them needing 3 people to use it?



Dude just ignore that guy,like everyone else in this forum.

Lol now I see the probability of Hiraishin being taught to Naruto.The upgraded version of course.

Now imagine Naruto doing hiraishin without the need of the mark,lol Madara is fucked.


----------



## CA182 (Nov 1, 2011)

Klue said:


> It's not that big of a deal for those three to use it.
> 
> Naruto, doesn't even need it.



I agree that those three using it isn't a huge deal, but the fact that the hiraishin isn't a dead jutsu changes alot of possibilities. 

Also Hiraishin far outstrips Naruto's pure speed and is far more versatile. 

While he doesn't need it at the moment, when the enemies start approching the juubi's power, I believe he's gonna need it or some other sort of upgrade. (Although if Sage mode KCM appears he may not need it...)



tnorbo said:


> I hardly see the big deal. it would be stupid for minato to let the secrets of his greatest technique die with him.



Yeah while it would be stupid, up until this point every single indication pointed that very scenario had occurred.

Also on the peace treaty thing, the bijuu swap seems like a massive powershift that would require treaties etc.

It'd be like america handing every single underdeveloped country a nuclear bomb free of charge and no paper work involved.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 1, 2011)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> What are they going to teach him? An incomplete version that needs 3 people? Minato is really the only one who can use it in battle.


Actually they could teach him the three person variant and Naruto will figure out how to do it on his own, once again through Kage Bushin. Also if they know the Seal tags for FTG than perhaps one or more of them knows Uzamaki Fuuinjutsu which they could perhaps teach to Naruto. 

Also the idea that this fodderizes FTG is just silly since Kishi is basically saying it takes 3 Jonin combining their abilities to use a limited version of Minato's Jutsu.


----------



## Btbgfel (Nov 1, 2011)

another part

Mei vs Bzetsu


genma rooted by black zetsu

Chōjūrō damaged black zetsu

Genma:damn,my charka was drained!


Shikaku:there's no time to waste! madara has been ETed!

Mabui:Let's begin! Heaven Send!

Mei:isn't FTG minato's jutsu?

Genma:we are guards of hokage, the fourth taught us this jutsu

some fodder guard of hokage: yet we can only manage it with all three of us

Chōjūrō:I will stay behind, please go and defeat madara!


madara & muu prepare to attack, but
Madara:?

_Tsunade kick madara away, Ei slamed Muu_(lol)

onoki:you two?

Tsunade:yin seal:release,creation rebirth!

naruto:creation rebirth

mei came
Mei:if all of you are still alive, then i'm not late
Ei:let's waste no time
Tsunade:alright
Garra:...
Onoki:Good to live a long life, being able to see all five kages fight together!


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Nov 1, 2011)

who's the big hiraishin 3?


----------



## GoDMasteR (Nov 1, 2011)

Maybe Minato had a new team after the obito's death and kakashi's promotion to Jounin or Anbu...


----------



## Synn (Nov 1, 2011)

*It's official!*



Aoba Yamashiro, opening your doors at night and teleporting your kids to Orochimaru's Rapist Comittee.


----------



## Epyon (Nov 1, 2011)

Klue said:


> The fact that it's called Hiraishin throws all reason out of the window.
> 
> When Edo Madara first brought this up, I thought Genma could use it on his own or Genma along with two others were capable of reproducing it.
> 
> ...



A three man squad that can teleport (along with at least one more passenger) to any random point countries away from them that they damn well feel like. That's not lame. It's not a battletechnique but it's quite a bit more useful then Minato's version.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Nov 1, 2011)

Aoba soloing in the battledome like a boss


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Nov 1, 2011)

Btbgfel said:


> another part
> 
> Mei vs Bzetsu
> 
> ...



So Minato did teach it to them, but it's an incomplete version like i suspected.


----------



## Blaze (Nov 1, 2011)

Don't forget Second hokage has some space-time ninjutsu as well Minato mentioned it in the flashback.


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

Tsunade landed a blow on God?


----------



## Synn (Nov 1, 2011)

MEIzukage said:


> who's the big hiraishin 3?



Genma, Raido and Aoba, it seems.


----------



## Godspeak X (Nov 1, 2011)

any weakness found in FTG now would troll minato because its not supposed to have a weakness.

And he hasn't shown any counter to FTG's weakness or anything like that.

so yes if Hiraishin gets trolled then MINATO GETS TROLLED!.

Its a default type of thing unless they say things like "this would of never happened if minato was using Hiraishin" etc etc....

get ready.


on a side note.


I always knew this guy was badass.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 1, 2011)

Lol Tsunade fucked Madara's shit up with a kick.
I told you guys.


----------



## dungsi27 (Nov 1, 2011)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> So Minato did teach it to them, but it's an incomplete version like i suspected.



But where is the mark?


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Nov 1, 2011)

tsunade doing dynamic entries?


----------



## lathia (Nov 1, 2011)

Uh oh, so Gemma's chakra was drained after 1 Hiraishin? 

Let me take my MinatoGlasses off before I ask,

"Does this make Minato a chakra beast!?"


----------



## Larry Uchiha (Nov 1, 2011)

Im just gonna say it right here! Kishi has lost it!There is nothing sacred anymore, no Mokuton no Rinnegan no MS and even hiraishin


----------



## Saturnine (Nov 1, 2011)

Btbgfel said:


> some fodder guard of hokage



*fodder guard?* dude


----------



## CA182 (Nov 1, 2011)

Synn said:


> Genma, Raido and Aoba, it seems.



Aoba was Minato's guard?

No wonder Kabuto made a point of mentioning him ages ago.


----------



## Sword Sage (Nov 1, 2011)

Well I hope Tsunade survives after using the Rebirth Creation, she has done it two times. I'm glad she survived, and I don't want to see her old form, because there is no need to for that. I don't think her elder form is her true form, because Tsunade said that its the side effect of the jutsu.


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

lathia said:


> Uh oh, so Gemma's chakra was drained after 1 Hiraishin?
> 
> Let me take my MinatoGlasses off before I ask,
> 
> "Does this make Minato a chakra beast!?"



Zetsu already drained his chakra.


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Nov 1, 2011)

Klue said:


> Tsunade landed a blow on God?



That line alone made some people really happy I suspect.


----------



## Btbgfel (Nov 1, 2011)

Well, that's all the chinese scripts i can get

And i only learned english in class

So if you feel ...weird...while reading,please be tolerant


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Nov 1, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Lol Tsunade fucked Madara's shit up with a kick.
> I told you guys.



and people said Madara > Itachi


----------



## orochipein (Nov 1, 2011)

> Tsunade kick madara away, Ei slamed Muu(lol)



If that true then epic shitstorms incoming






Nagato Sennin said:


> Aoba soloing in the battledome like a boss




OMG


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 1, 2011)

Godspeak X said:


> any weakness found in FTG now would troll minato because its not supposed to have a weakness.
> 
> And he hasn't shown any counter to FTG's weakness or anything like that.
> 
> ...



I doubt these 3 will use it in the battle. Besides, Raikage already was onto Hirashin after witnessing it once. 

Hirashins weakness is that it is predictable once you know where the tags are.
There is no need for other weaknesses.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Nov 1, 2011)

Godspeak X said:


> any weakness found in FTG now would troll minato because its not supposed to have a weakness.
> 
> And he hasn't shown any counter to FTG's weakness or anything like that.
> 
> ...



The hiraishin they're using is an incomplete one. Minato taught it to them, but they can't use it like him. Read the latest spoiler.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 1, 2011)

Yeah she fucked an edo tensei's shit up with a kick.

Honestly, are some of you thick?


----------



## Epyon (Nov 1, 2011)

So, what else can cannibalised from earlier in the manga?

I bet one of the Kages busts out Haku's kekkai genkai next chapter, for completions sake.


----------



## Synn (Nov 1, 2011)

CA182 said:


> Aoba was Minato's guard?
> 
> No wonder Kabuto made a point of mentioning him ages ago.



Apparently he was.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 1, 2011)

Will Sakura ever surpass Tsunade? I'm starting to think it will never happen. I mean Naruto and Sasuke were part of a reputable clan as opposed to Jiraiya and Orochimaru. It's like things have been reversed with Tsunade and Sakura. 

Naruto and Sasuke also surpassed their respective tutors years ago, Sakura hasn't even surpassed Kakashi yet.


----------



## CA182 (Nov 1, 2011)

Btbgfel said:


> Well, that's all the chinese scripts i can get
> 
> And i only learned english in class
> 
> So if you feel ...weird...while reading,please be tolerant





You deserve all the +reps that head your way.

Good work soldier!!! 

Also here's two of the awesome trio - 




(We need a smiley for Raido!!!!)


----------



## vered (Nov 1, 2011)

would be nice to see tsunade in badass mode.


----------



## Icegaze (Nov 1, 2011)

Klue said:


> Tsunade landed a blow on God?



Incoming sh!tstorm. I repeat, incoming sh!tstorm! 

Lady Tsu...


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Nov 1, 2011)

the chapter script made my day with the hilarity


----------



## Epyon (Nov 1, 2011)

So when Genma, Aoba and Raido were 16, 17ish Chuunin they were guards to the Hokage.

Tsunade doesn't seem to have something like that. Oh well, it's not like we have any characters like that, that need more attention or anything. Nope. Can't think of anyone. No sir.


----------



## Fay (Nov 1, 2011)

Muahahaha, and people claimed Kishimoto hates kunoichi , told you guys the story ain't over yet, so wait and your patience shall be rewarded


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 1, 2011)

Godspeak X said:


> any weakness found in FTG now would troll minato because its not supposed to have a weakness.
> 
> And he hasn't shown any counter to FTG's weakness or anything like that.
> 
> ...



So far Hiraishin doesn't have any weaknesses and whatever Genma will do this chapter won't give it one. Nothing in this chapter indicates Hiraishin or Minato being trolled. It's just a figment of your imagination if you think so.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 1, 2011)

I am looking forward to Tsunade's 'Tranny Mode' where she grows a wood and fucks people's shits up.

It will be entertaining no doubt 


edit : 




bearzerger said:


> So far Hiraishin doesn't have any weaknesses and whatever Genma will do this chapter won't give it one. Nothing in this chapter indicates Hiraishin or Minato being trolled. It's just a figment of your imagination if you think so.



Hirashin's weakness is already revealed. Its too predictable once you know where the tags are.
Even a brute like Raikage figured it out after witnessing it once.

So I agree, FTG or Minato won't get trolled.


----------



## vered (Nov 1, 2011)

well she only managed to land a hit due to the teleportation surprise effect.
nice nevertheless.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 1, 2011)

Why... why would Minato teach Genma, who was 13 at the time, Hiraishin?


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Nov 1, 2011)

Tsunade already landed a blow on Madara 

The same Tsunade who was scared of Pain


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 1, 2011)

I wonder why Minato even had some sort of Hokage guard team.. It's not like he needed it.

Sounds like asspull to me, but whatever.

Also Tsunade hitting Madara like boss is the most amusing thing ever.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 1, 2011)

With regards to Hirashin, it says the technique is shrouded in secrecy. Anyway it is possible that he taught the 3 of them a separate aspect to ensure that the technique doesn't become forgotten.


----------



## Jad (Nov 1, 2011)

Because they were body guards for Minato.


----------



## Btbgfel (Nov 1, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Genma sama gonna solo this shit with FTG
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, mabui do mention it works on third Raikage(and only), i just too lazy to put this on my "translation"


----------



## GoDMasteR (Nov 1, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Why... why would Minato teach Genma, who was 13 at the time, Hiraishin?



because kishi has forgotten his age


----------



## HInch (Nov 1, 2011)

So, like, what's happening in Bleach this week?


----------



## lathia (Nov 1, 2011)

FTG having a weakness? When did people claim it was invincible?  

Sounds like someone wants to desperately find a weakness after Susanoo was shown to have one. 

Ridiculous!


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 1, 2011)

HInch said:


> So, like, what's happening in Bleach this week?



Nothing important as usually 

Bleach doesn't even have spoilers.


----------



## Darth Xanatos (Nov 1, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> Tsunade already landed a blow on Madara
> 
> The same Tsunade who was scared of Pain



To be fair, her chakra was almost depleted at that point of time.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 1, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> I wonder why Minato even had some sort of Hokage guard team.. It's not like he needed it.
> 
> Sounds like asspull to me, but whatever.
> 
> Also Tsunade hitting Madara like boss is the most amusing thing ever.



Protocol. **


----------



## HInch (Nov 1, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Why... why would Minato teach Genma, who was 13 at the time, Hiraishin?



Kishi is a genius don't question his motives!


----------



## CA182 (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm not dissapoint Kishi...

What looked to be a boring chapter, may actually cause a massive sh*tstorm.

Tsunade kicks god.
A body slams Muu
Hiraishin gets nerfed
Black zetsu gets defeated/forced to retreat...
Hashirama actually did make peace treaties.
Madara violently loves and hates wood...

Anything else?


----------



## auem (Nov 1, 2011)

sakura to take on tobi..


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 1, 2011)

Btbgfel said:


> Well, mabui do mention it works on third Raikage(and only), i just too lazy to put this on my "translation"



Please translate that part word to word.

What you said was that they didn't try it beforehand so they didn't know what would happen.



Edward Newgate said:


> Why... why would Minato teach Genma, who was 13 at the time, Hiraishin?



Because he had potential 

and a plot device to bring it up to teach this to Naruto who will have his way of hirashin which is used in conjunction with his kagebunshins.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Nov 1, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Why... why would Minato teach Genma, who was 13 at the time, Hiraishin?



hence the hilarity

people younger than kakashi or same age as hokage guards?

tsunade getting close to land a dynamic entry kick on madara when he dodged gaara initial sand?

minato teaching them a technique harder than rasengan and them learning it?

all thats left is someone doing a fusion dance


----------



## Sasukethe7thHokage (Nov 1, 2011)

Tsunade hit madara? wtf... hmmm i guess i underestimated her lol 

& its too bad muu is weak for this fight

& Harshin.... naw naw bruh dont tell me Kishi trolled minato NOT MINATO 

this chapter is gonna cause alot of Tier , speed , senju / uzimaki / minato sucks 

threads smh


----------



## Icegaze (Nov 1, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Why... why would Minato teach Genma, who was 13 at the time, Hiraishin?



Genma and co are 34 in part 2. Which means that 16 years ago they were 18.


----------



## HInch (Nov 1, 2011)

CA182 said:


> I'm not dissapoint Kishi...
> 
> What looked to be a boring chapter, may actually cause a massive sh*tstorm.
> 
> ...



Oonoki is 100% cannon TnJ'ed by someone other than Naruto.

This is the best chapter.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Nov 1, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Why... why would Minato teach Genma, who was 13 at the time, Hiraishin?



The same reason why Jiraiya taught Naruto rasengan, Kakashi taught Sasuke chidori and Gai taught Rock Lee the gates. Age is irrelevant in the ninja world.


----------



## vered (Nov 1, 2011)

Sasukethe7thHokage said:


> Tsunade hit madara? wtf... hmmm i guess i under estimated her lol
> 
> & its too bad muu is weak for this fight



i think muu probably got taken by raikage.its just madara now vs the 5 kages.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 1, 2011)

Tsunade is the granddaughter of Senju Hashirama who whppped senju dogs on daily basis.
This is only history repeating itself 

And oh, new gen > old. Tsunade > Hashirama


----------



## dungsi27 (Nov 1, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> I wonder why Minato even had some sort of Hokage guard team.. It's not like he needed it.
> 
> Sounds like asspull to me, but whatever.
> 
> Also Tsunade hitting Madara like boss is the most amusing thing ever.



None of the kages ever needed bodyguards actually,yet all of them have.

But yeah I do agree that its the biggest asspull ever lol.

And Tsunade lol...


----------



## GoDMasteR (Nov 1, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> Genma and co are 34 in part 2. Which means that 16 years ago they were 18.



naruto wiki says that he is 30old year now...


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Nov 1, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Why... why would Minato teach Genma, who was 13 at the time, Hiraishin?


in ninja world, they don't care


CA182 said:


> I'm not dissapoint Kishi...
> 
> What looked to be a boring chapter, may actually cause a massive sh*tstorm.
> 
> ...


fixed for ya


----------



## Saturnine (Nov 1, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> Well I hope Tsunade survives after using the Rebirth Creation, she has done it two times. I'm glad she survived, and I don't want to see her old form, because there is no need to for that. I don't think her elder form is her true form, because Tsunade said that its the side effect of the jutsu.



Yes, it's an effect of the jutsu BUT it's also her true form. Creation Rebirth makes you rapidly multiply cells, and that's what makes us age in the first place. Tsunade has aged too fast due to her use of the technique. She's like 60 if not more in the body of a 50 year old.


----------



## Fay (Nov 1, 2011)

auem said:


> sakura to take on tobi..



Like a boss


----------



## FearTear (Nov 1, 2011)

> *mei came*
> Mei:if all of you are still alive, then i'm not late
> Ei:let's waste no time
> Tsunade:alright
> ...



               .


----------



## Jad (Nov 1, 2011)

I wander if Tsunade broke through Madara's Sasunoo, that would increase her feats alot!~


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Nov 1, 2011)

If Madara wasn't an Edo he would already be dead


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 1, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> If Madara wasn't an Edo he would already be dead



Oneshotted by Tsunade


----------



## Mofo (Nov 1, 2011)

Had Madara not been an ET zombie he would have been already dead, why Kishi, why?


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> If Madara wasn't an Edo he would already be dead



Like Nagato when Itachi hit him with Amaterasu? 

You guys haven't even seen how Madara was hit as of yet. Jumping the gun as usual - par for the course on NF, I suppose.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Nov 1, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> If Madara wasn't an Edo he would already be dead



I like how you assume that, and take it as a fact.


----------



## vered (Nov 1, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> If Madara wasn't an Edo he would already be dead


i dont think he was hit that hard.
it was a surprise attack that pushed him back nothing more.
the panels will make it clear.


----------



## Mofo (Nov 1, 2011)

Klue said:


> Like Nagato when Itachi hit him with Amaterasu?



To be fair Kabuto was partly controlling Nagato who btw didn't have working legs, he was nerfed. Madara on the other hand has been improved.


----------



## Jad (Nov 1, 2011)

If Tsunade broke through Madara's Sasnoo and really wallapt him, than boy~


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Nov 1, 2011)

vered said:


> i dont think he was hit that hard.
> it was a surprise attack that pushed him back nothing more.
> the panels will make it clear.





Blackfeather Dragon said:


> I like how you assume that, and take it as a fact.



Like Orochimaru said, one hit from Tsunade and you're dead


----------



## Epyon (Nov 1, 2011)

GoDMasteR said:


> naruto wiki says that he is 30old year now...



Link

Then I guess naruto wikia neve bothered to update after the timeskip. Good maintenance, guys. He was 30 in the second databook, if he had an entry in the third he'd be 33.


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

Mofo said:


> To be fair Kabuto was partly controlling Nagato who btw didn't have working legs, he was nerfed. Madara on the other hand has been improved.



We're taking a "no excuses" approach here - made evident by the fact that Madara was caught by a Hiraishin level sneak attack, but yet it wasn't factored in.


----------



## Btbgfel (Nov 1, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Please translate that part word to word.
> 
> What you said was that they didn't try it beforehand so they didn't know what would happen.
> 
> ...




Mabui(to Tsunade):but the overspeed will damage human body, only third raikage succeed once, so maybe fourth raikage can,too. but hokage,you...


----------



## Dei (Nov 1, 2011)

Dat Genma

Now how many kages will madara take down


----------



## dungsi27 (Nov 1, 2011)

If I remember correctly Aoba used crow right?

And now he used hiraishin.

And then theres Kabutos comment on him...

Uhhhhh somethings going on here lol.

Hes not very powerful though.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Nov 1, 2011)

man this spoiler is so fake it funny stuff.

first of all mizukage leaving the feudal lords? Oh... 

raikage leaving the hq to take on a edo madara and not wait for what tobi is going to do, but join a fight to possible get injuried. this is not the stop kb/naruto shit.

hiraishin being taught to 3 fodder kids. then the ramifications of a jutsu unknown of the effects on humans tried in the middle of a war....

sorry, but i dont need anymore clues.

this shit cray


----------



## GoDMasteR (Nov 1, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> Like Orochimaru said, one hit from Tsunade and you're dead




not for Raikage


----------



## Icegaze (Nov 1, 2011)

GoDMasteR said:


> naruto wiki says that he is 30old year now...



That is Databook 2 stats. Genma wasn't featured in Databook 3 thus explaining why his age has not been updated on Narutopedia.

Genma was 30 by the end of part 1 so he should be 32-33 in part 2.
Aoba was 32 by the end of part 1 and is stated to be 34 in part 2.
Raido was 33 by the end of part 1 and is stated to be 35 in part 2.
So 16 years ago, Genma was 17, Aoba was 18 and Raido 19.


----------



## Epyon (Nov 1, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> Like Orochimaru said, one hit from Tsunade and you're dead



The guy that she pummeled a hundred time to zero effect?


----------



## Sasukethe7thHokage (Nov 1, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> If Madara wasn't an Edo he would already be dead


ok... but can you name one character that can fight a army & 3 kage level shinobi & survive? 

or a shinobi that has to be jumped by 5 kage level shinobi to go down? not even nagato is capable of that


----------



## Mofo (Nov 1, 2011)

Klue said:


> We're taking a "no excuses" approach here - made evident by the fact that Madara was caught by a Hiraishin level sneak attack, but yet it wasn't factored in.


Madara has been a disappointment even before such attack occurred.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Nov 1, 2011)

Deiboom said:


> Dat Genma
> 
> Now how many kages will madara take down



 I want your sig and ava


----------



## Seraphiel (Nov 1, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> If Madara wasn't an Edo he would already be dead



Someone is mad that Nagato turned out to be talentless?


----------



## vered (Nov 1, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> Like Orochimaru said, one hit from Tsunade and you're dead



that was a very exaggerated  line from part 1.
we dont even know if it was a clean hit or not.so better wait before drawing conclusions if i were you.


----------



## Godspeak X (Nov 1, 2011)

> Tsunade kick madara away, Ei slamed Muu(lol)



LOL owned!


----------



## Mister (Nov 1, 2011)

Is this becoming a common trend? Where the Rinnegan's maximum power shits on team work?

Pain decimating two villages, defeating Kakashi's team with minimal power, making Naruto's synergy with the toads obsolete with less than full power, then Nagato decimating root/the foundation and Hanzo, then being watered down by suddenly forgetting Shinra Tensei and lacking funcioning legs and his other jutsu when fighting Naruto, Bee and Itachi with Kabuto saying a mobile Nagato could have beaten them in spite of that 'sudden' forgetting, now its Madara with the Rinnegan totally shitting on team work by soloing the battlefield with one jutsu and now five Kages are needed to fight him and its likely they will fail.




Also is Black Zetsu still in the game? And Hiraishin?! 

inb4 'foreshadowing for that jutsu'.


----------



## Ichiurto (Nov 1, 2011)

Klue said:


> We're taking a "no excuses" approach here - made evident by the fact that Madara was caught by a Hiraishin level sneak attack, but yet it wasn't factored in.



Wipe your mouth off, your fanboyism is dripping everywhere.


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

Mofo said:


> Madara has been a disappointment even before such attack occurred.



And, I think we're done here.




Ichiurto said:


> Wipe your mouth off, your fanboyism is dripping everywhere.



Yet my words are completely truthful.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 1, 2011)

Btbgfel said:


> Mabui(to Tsunade):but the overspeed will damage human body, only third raikage succeed once, so maybe fourth raikage can,too. but hokage,you...



Thanks alot. 

I was right in the end. + reps


----------



## Mofo (Nov 1, 2011)

Klue said:


> And, I think we're done here.



Don't slam the door.


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 1, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Hirashin's weakness is already revealed. Its too predictable once you know where the tags are.
> Even a brute like Raikage figured it out after witnessing it once.
> 
> So I agree, FTG or Minato won't get trolled.



That's not a weakness at all, because Minato can use different kind of tags, he can hide them and move them easily. Keeping your eye on the tags is the only way you can survive against Hiraishin for longer than a fraction of a second.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Nov 1, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> Like Orochimaru said, one hit from Tsunade and you're dead



says the guy who later survive one, and who was boss'ed under the boss, that was being boss'ed around by madara, even when he was dead


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Nov 1, 2011)

Epyon said:


> The guy that she pummeled a hundred time to zero effect?



She only hit him once after she was tired a he got launched


----------



## Fay (Nov 1, 2011)

What exactly is Mabui's technique which they decided not to use..?


----------



## cloudsymph (Nov 1, 2011)

kakashi, y u no have hiraishin.jpg


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

Fay said:


> What exactly is Mabui's technique which they decided not to use..?



The technique she used to transport Cloud's Kohaku no Jōhei, which was used to record Kinkaku's voice and seal him away.


----------



## Sasukethe7thHokage (Nov 1, 2011)

If he should have taught anyone harshin he should have taught kakashi SMH HE WOULD BEABLE TO USE IT BETTER THAN GEMMA SMH 

but aye heres a thought where is tobi going? hes heading to the base with no one there lol


----------



## Sword Sage (Nov 1, 2011)

Saturnine said:


> Yes, it's an effect of the jutsu BUT it's also her true form. Creation Rebirth makes you rapidly multiply cells, and that's what makes us age in the first place. Tsunade has aged too fast due to her use of the technique. She's like 60 if not more in the body of a 50 year old.



No its not, a 50 year old doesn't look that wrinkly and her looked more like in her 80's. Tsunade is part Uzumaki and has Senju cells, that only her can like reverse her aging cells and make her look young.


----------



## Godspeak X (Nov 1, 2011)

does anybody no how much time till the chap comes out?


----------



## CA182 (Nov 1, 2011)

Sasukethe7thHokage said:


> If he should have taught anyone harshin he should have taught kakashi SMH HE WOULD BEABLE TO USE IT BETTER THAN GEMMA SMH
> 
> but aye heres a thought where is tobi going? hes heading to the base with no one there lol



I predict tobi is heading for the spot where the juubi was either sealed into the moon or initially defeated.


----------



## Lews Therin Telamon (Nov 1, 2011)

cloudsymph said:


> kakashi, y u no have hiraishin.jpg


Lol, I agree. If GENMA has it, then why the hell doesn't Kakashi, the fourth's own student? That's just dumb. Seriously, Kishi.


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

Sasukethe7thHokage said:


> If he should have taught anyone harshin he should have taught kakashi SMH HE WOULD BEABLE TO USE IT BETTER THAN GEMMA SMH
> 
> but aye heres a thought where is tobi going? hes heading to the base with no one there lol



Tobi is moving directly toward the Jinchuuriki.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Nov 1, 2011)

Godspeak X said:


> does anybody no how much time till the chap comes out?



Naruto:	Any time between Wednesday and Thursday.


----------



## urodentis (Nov 1, 2011)

It's now confirmed Naruto will learn FTG, a nerfed version of it anyway. The normal Rasengan is done by one person, Naruto needed 1 clone. He then needed 2 clones for FRS. Now he needs 3 clones to do FTG since it took 3 people to cast FTG on someone else. The clone incremental makes sense. There's no other reason to make the nerfed version of FTG needing 3 people.

This way Naruto gets to learn FTG but it won't be BAMF like Minato.


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 1, 2011)

Does Naruto really need FTG? His speed in KCM should be enough.


----------



## Sasukethe7thHokage (Nov 1, 2011)

Klue said:


> Tobi is moving directly toward the Jinchuuriki.


of course because he thinks there at HQ but naruto & bee are in the war so...


----------



## CA182 (Nov 1, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Does Naruto really need FTG? His speed in KCM should be enough.



FTG equals an awesome upgrade for Naruto's defensive arsenal.

At the moment Naruto is sorely lacking in defensive techniques.


----------



## Darth Xanatos (Nov 1, 2011)

Tobi has Rinnegan+ therefore probably an ability to sense Naruto and Bee. He`ll find them, beat them and Bee probably will  sacrifice himself for naruto to escape....something like that..


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 1, 2011)

Sasukethe7thHokage said:


> of course because he thinks there at HQ but naruto & bee are in the war so...



What? Tobi knows they are out there, Zetsu told him that they escaped the turtle island.

Also that was the whole point of White Zetsu army, to lure them out.



CA182 said:


> FTG equals an awesome upgrade for Naruto's defensive arsenal.
> 
> At the moment Naruto is sorely lacking in defensive techniques.



If Naruto really gets Hiraishin I really hope he manages to get Minato's version, it would be really lame for him to get only some sort of nerfed version.


----------



## Seraphiel (Nov 1, 2011)

Btw bros MS does not have the chap in the dropbox yet, so don't expect anything anytime soon.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 1, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> That's not a weakness at all, because Minato can use different kind of tags, he can hide them and move them easily. Keeping your eye on the tags is the only way you can survive against Hiraishin for longer than a fraction of a second.



Predictability is a weakness yes.
Like I said, as long as you know where the tags are, you can anticipate where Minato will teleport to and plan your next move accordingly.


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

Sasukethe7thHokage said:


> of course because he thinks there at HQ but naruto & bee are in the war so...



HQ said that the masked man is heading toward the Jinchuuriki, they didn't say he was heading toward HQ.


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 1, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Predictability is a weakness yes.
> Like I said, as long as you know where the tags are, you can anticipate where Minato will teleport to and plan your next move accordingly.



If he has like 20 tags around the place then you really can't plan anything, he could appear in any of those. You would literally have to plan for hundreds of scenarios.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 1, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> If he has like 20 tags around the place then you really can't plan anything, he could appear in any of those. You would literally have to plan for hundreds of scenarios.



There might be 20 tags around the place and yet only a couple of them will involve his next move.

Its no different than anticipating your opponents move in a chess game. You assess the situation and act accordingly. Your opponent might have tens of moves to make but only a couple of them would make sense given the situation.


----------



## Epyon (Nov 1, 2011)

It'd be a pretty brutal turning point if Tobi right away teleported to HQ and went after Inoichi, Shikaku and Ao, now that the Kages are elsewhere. cut off the Joint Army's head right there and then.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Nov 1, 2011)

kagebunshin on each tag and all camouflaged !!!


----------



## Seraphiel (Nov 1, 2011)

Erm just use an AoE jutsu to blow the tags away. Shinra Tensei would clear the area Grimmy herp derp.


----------



## CA182 (Nov 1, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> If Naruto really gets Hiraishin I really hope he manages to get Minato's version, it would be really lame for him to get only some sort of nerfed version.



As long as he could use it defensively I couldn't care if he got the nerfed version.

That's how much his lack of denfensive techs annoys me.

Example last chapter, imagine if he just used FTG to remove the trees, he'd very likely still have chakra left.

Compare that to what he had to actually do with mass rasengans and using all the kyuubi's chakra...


----------



## Darth Xanatos (Nov 1, 2011)

Epyon said:


> It'd be a pretty brutal turning point if Tobi right away teleported to HQ and went after Inoichi, Shikaku and Ao, now that the Kages are elsewhere. cut off the Joint Army's head right there and then.



I would appreciate that  

CHAOS rising!


----------



## cloudsymph (Nov 1, 2011)

Epyon said:


> It'd be a pretty brutal turning point if Tobi right away teleported to HQ and went after Inoichi, Shikaku and Ao, now that the Kages are elsewhere. cut off the Joint Army's head right there and then.



that would be too good writing for kishi, most likely not going to happen.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 1, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Erm just use an AoE jutsu to blow the tags away. Shinra Tensei would clear the area Grimmy herp derp.



Well that is another way of exploiting its weakness.
Using its predictability to your advantage is another.


----------



## KingBoo (Nov 1, 2011)

Epyon said:


> It'd be a pretty brutal turning point if Tobi right away teleported to HQ and went after Inoichi, Shikaku and Ao, now that the Kages are elsewhere. cut off the Joint Army's head right there and then.



that is what i am hoping for. and to make it worse, he genjutsus the important members, and makes them send the armies to death traps and things like that.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Nov 1, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Well that is another way of exploiting its weakness.
> *Using its predictability to your advantage is another*.



You'd have to have godly speed like the raikage to even use that weakness as an advantage, which not a whole lot of ninja possess.


----------



## Jesus (Nov 1, 2011)

> m:there are no allies, you will bow before konoha. and,NEVER SAY THAT NAME(Hashirama Senju) IN FRONT OF ME!
> )
> flashback ends



ahaha, oh wow Madara. 

got a little scarred, didn't he?


----------



## Seraphiel (Nov 1, 2011)

Jesus said:


> ahaha, oh wow Madara.
> 
> *got a little scarred, didn't he?*



Work on your reading comprehension


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 1, 2011)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> You'd have to have godly speed like the raikage to even use that weakness as an advantage, which not a whole lot of ninja possess.



Of course.
I never claimed otherwise. There are probably only a handful of nins who can duke it out with Minato.
Just because you figure out the weakness of a jutsu doesn't mean you can counter it perfectly.
You need the ability to do it in the first place.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Nov 1, 2011)

Maybe Tsunade gets respect in these upcoming chapters, even though the criticism of her has been overblown for years.


----------



## αce (Nov 1, 2011)

Madara vs 5 kages.
If someone doesn't die, I'll be angry.

But I'm pretty sure he's solidified his god tier status


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Nov 1, 2011)

Jesus said:


> ahaha, oh wow Madara.
> 
> got a little scarred, didn't he?



sounds more he holds shodai name in contempt and broke the treaty that the fire nation made with the earth.

this line paints madara differently though.

not someone who didnt want villages but wanted konoha to rule everything like danzou


----------



## Sorin (Nov 1, 2011)

Blow the kunais away with shinra tensei? no problem, he bitchslaps the ground a few times.

Seriously it's like people aren't reading this manga at all.The seals on the kunai aren't the only means of using hiriashin for Minato.


----------



## SageRafa (Nov 1, 2011)

Blow away the tags and just give Minato more safe-zones to teleport. If the kunai stopped at X meters from pain, it means ST won't reach there. So even if that trick nullifies Minato teleporting area close to the target, it also makes it more difficult for you to kill him.


----------



## αce (Nov 1, 2011)

> the world doesn't need to grow up,let it sleep in Infinite Tsukuyomi




Someone better die. This is getting out of hand. I'm okay with anyone really, but Oonoki shouldn't be alive after what happened. And Tsunade needs to just die already. Sakura development, if Kishi even cares anymore.


----------



## son_michael (Nov 1, 2011)

Sorin said:


> Blow the kunais away with shinra tensei? no problem, he bitchslaps the ground a few times.
> 
> Seriously it's like people aren't reading this manga at all.The seals on the kunai aren't the only means of using hiriashin for Minato.



true

Minato can place a seal on anything he touches, rocks, the ground...anything can be a potential teleport spot for Minato, including your own body.


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 1, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Does Naruto really need FTG? His speed in KCM should be enough.



Indeed. Naruto can make his Rasengan hit with his chakra arms he doesn't need to cause a distraction or immobilize his opponent beforehand anylonger. All Hiraishin would be good for is to cover long distances instantly.

As for defense moves. All Naruto needs is to remember the chakra roar which he used against Sasuke and later against Kabuto.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Nov 1, 2011)

madara storyline isnt making sense anymore.

when harishima* became hokage after the village was formed, he left for good.

but here we have madara telling a oonoki to bow to konoha.

oonoki saying it broke the treaty by hirashima means it was the time madara left the village in which he disowned.

so why would he ask oonoki to bow to a village he hated.


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 1, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> As for defense moves. All Naruto needs is to remember the chakra roar which he used against Sasuke and later against Kabuto.



I really hope Naruto learns to use it in KCM.


----------



## son_michael (Nov 1, 2011)

Dark Uchiha said:


> madara storyline isnt making sense anymore.
> 
> when harishima* became hokage after the village was formed, he left for good.
> 
> ...



Perhaps Madara is lying about representing Konoha in order to start a war


----------



## Epyon (Nov 1, 2011)

Dark Uchiha said:


> madara storyline isnt making sense anymore.
> 
> when harishima* became hokage after the village was formed, he left for good.
> 
> ...



Madara left Konoha when they decided they need a Hokage and all  voted for Hashirama. Tobi never said this was immeadiate.  I always thought it was implied that there was a period of time when they worked together. Hence the giant statues made in both their reverence.


----------



## gershwin (Nov 1, 2011)

Dark Uchiha said:


> madara storyline isnt making sense anymore.
> 
> when harishima* became hokage after the village was formed, he left for good.
> 
> ...



On the color spread Madara was wearing Konoha protector. So it seems he was living there for a while.


----------



## son_michael (Nov 1, 2011)

Come to think of it...Madara is probably the very reason why Iwa and Konoha were at war.


----------



## Blaze (Nov 1, 2011)

Good chapter the Genma squad knowing hirashin makes sense now.

Next chap will be awesome 5 kage v Madara


----------



## Ichiurto (Nov 1, 2011)

DevaPain Bansho Tenin's Minato.

Minato places seal on DevaPain, teleports to safety.

Teleports back to Pain and kills him.


----------



## αce (Nov 1, 2011)

So Madara wipes out an entire squad with a single jutsu and then proceeded to enjoy the scenery. Oonoki is on the verge of death from him casually dropping rocks, then he uses moukuton and the Kyuubi was needed to stop it.
Now all 5 kage's are necessary to take him on. And it's questionable if they are all going to survive.
And you still have Tobi, who is basically a stronger version of him, running around.

God is god. There's no other way to put this.


----------



## Blaze (Nov 1, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> So Madara wipes out an entire squad with a single jutsu and then proceeded to enjoy the scenery. Oonoki is on the verge of death from him casually dropping rocks, then he uses moukuton and the Kyuubi was needed to stop it.
> Now all 5 kage's are necessary to take him on. And it's questionable if they are all going to survive.
> And you still have Tobi, who is basically a stronger version of him, running around.
> 
> God is god. There's no other way to put this.


For some reason I don't think Tobi has EMS.

I could be wrong of course.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Nov 1, 2011)

Tobi isn't a stronger version of Madara, it's the other way around.


----------



## gershwin (Nov 1, 2011)

So what happened with Zetsu? I cant understand...


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 1, 2011)

Dark Uchiha said:


> madara storyline isnt making sense anymore.
> 
> when harishima* became hokage after the village was formed, he left for good.
> 
> ...



Don't be so hasty. This isn't even a minor inconsistency with what we were told before. 
We do know that when Konoha was founded Madara didn't rebel instantly, it didn't take long but it could easily have been a year or two after it was founded. So when Madara fought Oonoki it was when he still hadn't given up on making Konoha follow his vision of the future. It seems obvious that Madara's vision of global dominance would clash with Hashirama's idea of a balance of power and when the village chose Hashirama over him Madara chose to attack.


----------



## αce (Nov 1, 2011)

> Tobi isn't a stronger version of Madara, it's the other way around.



With 7 Jinchuuriki's, access to Gedo Mazou, Rinnegan abilities along with selective intangibility and warping abilities....I'd say he's stronger.
Could be wrong though.


----------



## Dei (Nov 1, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> So Madara wipes out an entire squad with a single jutsu and then proceeded to enjoy the scenery. Oonoki is on the verge of death from him casually dropping rocks, then he uses moukuton and the Kyuubi was needed to stop it.
> Now all 5 kage's are necessary to take him on. And it's questionable if they are all going to survive.
> And you still have Tobi, who is basically a stronger version of him, running around.
> 
> God is god. There's no other way to put this.



I think it's the opposite though, i don't think anything can top what we have seen from madara. Also why i think he will be sealed in some bullshit way.



gershvin said:


> So what happened with Zetsu? I cant understand...



Haven't read the latest long translation but i think they are still fighting him only Mei got teleported.


----------



## Godspeak X (Nov 1, 2011)

> Shikaku: the things are at the final stage. *Now is the time for the supreme leader to enter*





> Oonoki (*the thinker* and…princess tunade…!!)






> Raikage I can finally wreak havoc…. Ive been waiting so long!




Raikage FTW

OMG the supreme leader is about to go all out.


----------



## Mister (Nov 1, 2011)

A tad fishy that Naruto so happened to be unable to use KM against Madara. 

As much as I hate to admit this, but looking at the Kage hype and Madara's likely win and Naruto's being there, its possible that Naruto will probably beat Madara by cooperating with the Kyuubi.


----------



## Seraphiel (Nov 1, 2011)

It just came to me, all 5 kages in 1 place, and someone should rematch them.


The Sauce needs to get his ass there and finally call Tsunade a senju whore. I can dream, can't I?


----------



## αce (Nov 1, 2011)

Next chapter after this


Tsunade: Madara...This is him?
Raikage: Whatever...let's just end this
Oonoki: guah...
Gaara: ...
Mizukage: *He's handsome*


*Madara stares at them*
*drops another meteor*
*everyone dies*


Chapter title: All hope is lost.
Next chapter: Kabuto puts Madara away because he fears for his own life


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Nov 1, 2011)

did madara just react to tsunade using tenshou, which a high speed transportation justu, that move at massively hypersonic speeds?





♠Ace♠ said:


> Next chapter after this
> 
> 
> Tsunade: Madara...This is him?
> ...


this is cannon


----------



## Mister (Nov 1, 2011)

Fuujin said:


> I predict a massive shitstorm all over the forum if Naruto learns Hiraishin



I think that ship has sailed since we learnt Naruto's max shunshin has speeds comparable to Hiraishin and the since we learned Minato tampered with the Uzumaki jutsu; Uzumaki should learn their own jutsu; Hiraishin isn't an Uzumaki Fuuinjutsu at this point in time.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Nov 1, 2011)

i don't get about tsunade's teleportation... she's been teleported from mabui's jutsu o hiraishin no jutsu?


----------



## Tengu (Nov 1, 2011)

Genma knows hirashin?, why didn't Minato teach Kakashi too, he was his student.


----------



## Seraphiel (Nov 1, 2011)

GoDMasteR said:


> i don't get about tsunade's teleportation... she's been teleported from mabui's jutsu o hiraishin no jutsu?



Mabuis, Mei was teleported with Hirashin.


----------



## Chibason (Nov 1, 2011)

son_michael said:


> Perhaps Madara is lying about representing Konoha in order to start a war



^Yeah that makes sense. Madara was a bastard. Confirmed lol

I'm looking forward to seeing oonoki's younger self.

Btw, Flashback=Death,  so Oonoki is gonna die homes


----------



## Ra (Nov 1, 2011)

Madara is so boss right now. Manage to make 5 Kages battle him all at once, who else besides itachi () that badass to cause that?

Where the hell is Sasuke? I wonder where the plot will take him in the coming chapters. This manga has gotten heated, but it need a little more sauce.


----------



## auem (Nov 1, 2011)

Dark Uchiha said:


> madara storyline isnt making sense anymore.
> 
> when harishima* became hokage after the village was formed, he left for good.
> 
> ...



manga hasn't ended dude..we almost know nothing about what happened at the beginning of konoha other than tobi's  summery....which speaks mostly on uchhiha history..


----------



## Wonder Mike (Nov 1, 2011)

This chapter is gonna be epic! But I guess the following one will show other panels.


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (Nov 1, 2011)

> Raikage I can finally wreak havoc?. Ive been waiting so long!


----------



## αce (Nov 1, 2011)

Well if there's any doubt now, get rid of it.
Madara is the strongest bar Rikudou.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Nov 1, 2011)

Chibason said:


> ^Yeah that makes sense. Madara was a bastard. Confirmed lol
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing oonoki's younger self.
> 
> Btw, Flashback=Death,  so Oonoki is gonna die homes



yeah like Karin


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 1, 2011)

GoDMasteR said:


> i don't get about tsunade's teleportation... she's been teleported from mabui's jutsu o hiraishin no jutsu?



She was teleported by Mabui's jutsu and then she used her Regeneration jutsu to recover from the damage the teleportation caused. However, someone put a seal tag on her body somewhere before she was teleported so Genma and his goons could use her as a target for Hiraishin.



Chibason said:


> ^Yeah that makes sense. Madara was a bastard. Confirmed lol
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing oonoki's younger self.
> 
> Btw, Flashback=Death,  so Oonoki is gonna die homes



I don't think that was Oonoki's death flashback, but I agree it is going to happen very soon.


----------



## Hasan (Nov 1, 2011)

Tengu said:


> Genma knows hirashin?, why didn't Minato teach Kakashi too, he was his student.



Once the focus returns to Kakashi, he's going to use an advanced version of Hiraishin; one that surpasses his sensei's. 

Let's just say Kakashi was modest when he told Naruto that only he can surpass the 4th.


----------



## αce (Nov 1, 2011)

> Madara: I like to try my jutsua bit more but ….you cant possibly dance anymore…Oonoki, eh?
> Oonoki: …
> Madara: whats your look? I thought once I had shown our power difference for you…?
> 
> ...




Madara dumpstered Oonoki then he trash talks.
Sit down Oonoki. Take a fucking seat


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 1, 2011)

Tengu said:


> Genma knows hirashin?, why didn't Minato teach Kakashi too, he was his student.



Who says Kakashi doesn't know it? Just like with the Rasengan it could just be another jutsu he doesn't use in battle because he can't properly master it. What possible reason could he have to use it if he requires two others to help him?


----------



## Icegaze (Nov 1, 2011)

Who's exicted to see what young Onoki looks like? I am.


----------



## Fuyuu Hidarite (Nov 1, 2011)

Hahaaa, my prediction was correct!

But the thing I?m more excited about is that this situation will lead to Naruto being acknowledged by the top shinobi in history! He not only has defeated a good portion of the world?s and history?s best shinobi in the manga in this war, he has managed to be in presence of the elite of his days, and even Madara is there (Kabuto too). I can?t wait to see him earning a good hand of astonished faces and smiles while defeating Madara and saving everyone. And Madara himself saying that "so the world has grown up to this point, huh? Nice one, Naruto, you?re as great as Hashirama was" and then flashbacks and more flashbacks. 
This is exciting!


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 1, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> Who's exicted to see what young Onoki looks like? I am.


He was probably the tallest man in Iwagakure! :ho


----------



## takL (Nov 1, 2011)

madara is so disgusting! go onoki,  tunade! raikage, may and gaara!


----------



## gershwin (Nov 1, 2011)

Fuyuu Hidarite said:


> Hahaaa, my prediction was correct!
> 
> But the thing I?m more excited about is that this situation will lead to Naruto being acknowledged by the top shinobi in history! He not only has defeated a good portion of the world?s and history?s best shinobi in the manga in this war, he has managed to be in presence of the elite of his days, and even Madara is there (Kabuto too). I can?t wait to see him earning a good hand of astonished faces and smiles while defeating Madara and saving everyone. *And Madara himself saying that "so the world has grown up to this point, huh? Nice one, Naruto, you?re as great as Hashirama was" *and then flashbacks and more flashbacks.
> This is exciting!



That would be a bs.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Nov 1, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> He was probably the tallest man in Iwagakure! :ho



om my kishi has the tendency of making old characters borderline bishoujo, hopes he changes for once


----------



## αce (Nov 1, 2011)

> And Madara himself saying that "so the world has grown up to this point, huh? Nice one, Naruto, you?re as great as Hashirama was"



I'd cringe


----------



## AceBizzle (Nov 1, 2011)

> Genma:we are guards of hokage, the fourth taught us this jutsu





W/e gets the plot moving


----------



## Godspeak X (Nov 1, 2011)

I pedict Ration shourd v3.

coming soon.


----------



## Icegaze (Nov 1, 2011)

spoiler said:
			
		

> Mizukage: ?chojuro?(this kid has become quite *hardy* since he left the village? )


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Nov 1, 2011)

Madara
Winning when it matters

Pick One


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

Godspeak X said:


> I pedict Ration shourd v3.
> 
> coming soon.



Naruto teaches the Raikage Sage Mode, he undergoes Kage Bunshin training to learn it quickly.

V3 complete.


----------



## Hitt (Nov 1, 2011)

The mystery deepens further too, and I'm surprised no one's picked up on it.

"Real" madara mentions mugen Tsukuyomi, which means that was his plan as well.

Which means Tobi either shares the plan (and thus maybe a part of Madara still), or he was faking that shit too and has ANOTHER plan.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Nov 1, 2011)

Godspeak X said:


> I pedict Ration shourd v3.
> 
> coming soon.


oh my that would be awesome 


chojuro you lucky bastard


----------



## Godspeak X (Nov 1, 2011)

The idea Kages uniting kinda reminds me of power rangers.


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

Hitt said:


> The mystery deepens further too, and I'm surprised no one's picked up on it.
> 
> "Real" madara mentions mugen Tsukuyomi, which means that was his plan as well.
> 
> Which means Tobi either shares the plan (and thus maybe a part of Madara still), or he was faking that shit too and has ANOTHER plan.



Second explanation isn't an option, unless he "fakes it" even when thinking to himself, lol.


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 1, 2011)

Godspeak X said:


> The idea Kages uniting kinda reminds me of power rangers.



Someone posted this earlier:

[YOUTUBE]rSED2V4mpB0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Louis-954 (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm pretty sure the Gokage are going to get fuckstomped.


----------



## auem (Nov 1, 2011)

there was no reason for tsunade to use mabui's jutsu...it would has taken same time to teleport katsuyu and then katsuyu reverse summon her...total waste of chakra...


----------



## HInch (Nov 1, 2011)

Fuyuu Hidarite said:


> Nice one, Naruto, you?re as great as Hashirama was"



That would fucking own because of the mass suicides.

All that would be left after that is Sasuke begging for Naruto's forgiveness, maybe even kissing his "SHINOBI WAR MVP" ring.


----------



## auem (Nov 1, 2011)

Hitt said:


> The mystery deepens further too, and *I'm surprised no one's picked up on it.
> *
> "Real" madara mentions mugen Tsukuyomi, which means that was his plan as well.
> 
> Which means Tobi either shares the plan (and thus maybe a part of Madara still), or he was faking that shit too and has ANOTHER plan.



go back some 10-12 pages..the point was raised by others..


----------



## GoDMasteR (Nov 1, 2011)

auem said:


> there was no reason for tsunade to use mabui's jutsu...it would has taken same time to teleport katsuyu and then katsuyu reverse summon her...total waste of chakra...



maybe she can't make seals... she hasn't hands...


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

So basically, Onoki was referring to the peace talk/negotiations with Hashirama, when he spread the Bijuu among the major nations. This proves that he didn't use them against Madara, once and for all.

He didn't stuff them into swords, shuriken or anything gay like that, lol.


----------



## auem (Nov 1, 2011)

how old is onoki...?.could be close to 100...


----------



## GoDMasteR (Nov 1, 2011)

I believe he's 80's


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 1, 2011)

auem said:


> how old is onoki...?.could be close to 100...


Being in his 80s is old enough.


----------



## Marsala (Nov 1, 2011)

Hitt said:


> The mystery deepens further too, and I'm surprised no one's picked up on it.
> 
> "Real" madara mentions mugen Tsukuyomi, which means that was his plan as well.
> 
> Which means Tobi either shares the plan (and thus maybe a part of Madara still), or he was faking that shit too and has ANOTHER plan.



Like I've been saying, "Eye of the Moon" isn't villainous enough. Tobi's real plan is "Eye of the Sun" - Infinite Amaterasu. Guess what *that* does.


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

auem said:


> how old is onoki...?.could be close to 100...



In his mid 70ies at a minimum.


----------



## Godspeak X (Nov 1, 2011)

onoki IS older then sarutobi thats for sure.

dude is in his late 70s to early 80s which futher makes the third hokage like shit.


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

Tobi's Plan: Eye of the Moon!!


----------



## Renyou (Nov 1, 2011)

Tobi annoucing his Moon's Eye plan to the Kages and declaring war looks  more and more like a dumb idea with each new chapter. He would have been  completely overwhelmed already if Kabuto wasn't there with his Edo army.

No matter how I look at it, if he didn't so idiotically announce his  plans to the Kages, there would be no Alliance to deal with, and all he  had to do was just strike when they were least prepared. He could have even taken the Feudal Lords as hostages with no trouble whatsoever.


----------



## Lelouch71 (Nov 1, 2011)

Seems like the next chapter is going to be interesting. Madara will have to disappear at some point, so I could see him losing to the 5 Kages or KB Naruto who get a second wind from seeing them get own (lol). Either way Madara will be making his exit within the next few chapters.


----------



## ZE (Nov 1, 2011)

The normal conclusion one can take from all this is that Tobi used to be Madara (probably a clone) at some point, but no longer is. Something changed him (Shodai's cells).


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

Lelouch71 said:


> Seems like the next chapter is going to be interesting. Madara will have to disappear at some point, so I could see him losing to the 5 Kages or KB Naruto who get a second wind from seeing them get own (lol). Either way Madara will be making his exit within the next few chapters.



Do you think Tobi will revive him with Rinne Tensei at a later point in time or is he done for good?


----------



## auem (Nov 1, 2011)

so onoki was old enough to fight madara and talked with hashirama...back then there was first tsuchikage...then there was muu,already mastered dust release and waiting in the line to be next kage...so Iwa was very strong at that time..
it lost it's edge during onoki's time(hired akatsuki rampantly)...so basically onoki is a fail kage..
i hope he gets a final badass moment as farewell...


----------



## Saturnine (Nov 1, 2011)

Non-cripple, has Wood, has EMS, AND is stronger


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

ZE said:


> The normal conclusion one can take from all this is that Tobi used to be Madara (probably a clone) at some point, but no longer is. Something changed him (Shodai's cells).



I'm not seeing what you are seeing bro. I believe in the clone theory, but Shodai's cells changed him?

What is leading you to believe this?


----------



## αce (Nov 1, 2011)

My posts. They are gone

Also, if Tobi isn' *very* closely related to Madara (assuming he isn't Madara), then that entire facade was a waste of over 200 chapters and completely pointless. And all the "hints" we've been given were a waste of panels.


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> My posts. They are gone
> 
> Also, if Tobi isn' very closely related to Madara (assuming he isn't Madara), then that entire facade was a waste of over 200 chapters and completely pointless. And all the "hints" we've been given were a waste of panels.



The fact that he told Kabuto that his Hashirama clone is something he grew from cells he stole during their battle, even after Kabuto revealed the Sixth Coffin to him, damn near sealed the deal for me.

In my mind, the leading theory is: Tobi is an immortal clone of Madara, somehow created from his own cells and that of Hashirama.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Nov 1, 2011)

So EMS Madara isn't related to this chapter now mods even though in the flash back he should have had it?

Fine, Madara solo's the Kage's and Naruto gets captured


----------



## auem (Nov 1, 2011)

don't know why people want to see edo-madara sealed soon...there are so many unknown situations(author can create) to break him free and perhaps gaining real body..


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Nov 1, 2011)

Klue said:


> Do you think Tobi will revive him with Rinne Tensei at a later point in time or is he done for good?



most likely yes, I don't think tobi is going to betray madara, or at least no until they have jiuubi


----------



## αce (Nov 1, 2011)

Klue said:


> The fact that he told Kabuto that his Hashirama clone is something he grew from cells he stole during their battle, even after Kabuto revealed the Sixth Coffin to him, damn near sealed the deal for me.
> 
> In my mind, the leading theory is: Tobi is an immortal clone of Madara, somehow created from his own cells and that of Hashirama.



Konan fight sealed it for me. There's no way anyone goes to lengths that far to conceal their identity. Also, when he looked at Naruto and saw Hashirama's silhouette was also good indication.


----------



## ZE (Nov 1, 2011)

Klue said:


> I'm not seeing what you are seeing bro. I believe in the clone theory, but Shodai's cells changed him?
> 
> What is leading you to believe this?



There's a Madara in him, but there's also something else. Seeing that his body is made of Zetzu and that Zetzu was created with Shodai's cells or whatever, I speculate that the "something else" is Shodai's personality, which ended up affecting what was supposed to be a perfect Madara clone. 

Now, instead of a perfect Madara clone, Tobi is a fusion of Madara and Shodai.


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 1, 2011)

Klue said:


> The fact that he told Kabuto that his Hashirama clone is something he grew from cells he stole during their battle, even after Kabuto revealed the Sixth Coffin to him, damn near sealed the deal for me.
> 
> In my mind, the leading theory is: Tobi is an immortal clone of Madara, somehow created from his own cells and that of Hashirama.



Seems very plausible, at the moment I'm thinking pretty much the same thing.


----------



## Jizznificent (Nov 1, 2011)

HOLY SHIT, EARLY SPOILER!? 

seems like an awesome chapter.


----------



## auem (Nov 1, 2011)

Klue said:


> *The fact that he told Kabuto that his Hashirama clone is something he grew from cells he stole during their battle, even after Kabuto revealed the Sixth Coffin to him, damn near sealed the deal for me.*
> 
> In my mind, the leading theory is: Tobi is an immortal clone of Madara, somehow created from his own cells and that of Hashirama.



true,the strongest reason for tobi being madara's clone or creation...

but we don't know about the actual battle in VOTE...madara could well had an accomplice there for the particular purpose of carrying away the senju dna madara stole in right moment...then you can start with all the theories again..


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Nov 1, 2011)

Young Ōnoki! 

Nice to it confirmed that it's potentially lethal for Mabui to transport people with _Tensō no Jutsu_ (?Heavenly Transfer Technique?), and of course, the obvious solution for Tsunade is to tank it with _Sōzō Saisei_ ('Creation Rebirth').

Was not expecting Genma&Co. to pull out _Hiraishin no Jutsu_ ('Flying Thunder God Technique'), though it is nice to see that Minato passed the knowledge down to someone.





Nagato Sennin said:


> So EMS Madara isn't related to this chapter now mods even though in the flash back he should have had it?


Had more to do with the Madara vs. Nagato bickering.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 1, 2011)

Omg Let Raikage solo Madara 

Also dat Genma 

and dat  Tsunade  MAybe I won't treat her like shit anymore who knows


----------



## Jizznificent (Nov 1, 2011)

well shit... where are the people that said that tsunade wasn't going to be fighting and was only going to heal now? :ho


----------



## CandleGuy (Nov 1, 2011)

ZE said:


> There's a Madara in him, but there's also something else. Seeing that his body is made of Zetzu and that Zetzu was created with Shodai's cells or whatever, I speculate that the "something else" is Shodai's personality, which ended up affecting what was supposed to be a perfect Madara clone.
> 
> Now, instead of a perfect Madara clone, Tobi is a fusion of Madara and Shodai.



This 

Tobi being a perfect clone of Madara down to personality and ambition makes no sense in terms of stroytelling. Why not just find a way for Madara to extend his lifespan? If its just going to be Madara being Madara. Why bring out the Edo Madara? If not to create the juxtaposition of two similiar yet somehow distinct beings.

Tobi just being the Madara we're seeing right now in Edo-form adds zero to the story.


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

Hopefully we'll receive an explanation as to why Genma and the others must collectively use Hiraishin. Even after 16 years they still can't manage it themselves?

Fail.

If he taught me that technique, I would practice and attempt to perfect it every day until I finally managed it on my own.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 1, 2011)

Jizznificent said:


> well shit... where are the people that said that tsunade wasn't going to be fighting now? :ho



wasting genesis rebirth to heal the travel damage is not a good start but who knows...


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 1, 2011)

Klue said:


> Hopefully we'll receive an explanation as to why Genma and the others must collectively use Hiraishin. Even after 16 years they still can't manage it themselves?
> 
> Fail.



Let me give you an explanation  : They are fodder.

If these guys were talented enough to master Minato's signature jutsu, they would be ruling Konoha now.


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Let me give you an explanation  : They are fodder.
> 
> If these guys were talented enough to master Minato's signature jutsu, they would be ruling Konoha now.



Genma and Aoba, fodder? 





Yata's Mirror can't block Genma's toothpick technique.


----------



## Saturnine (Nov 1, 2011)

I don't care about anything but Aoba panels. Hope there are some.


----------



## Jizznificent (Nov 1, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> wasting genesis rebirth to heal the travel damage is not a good start but who knows...


i thought that the kages were transferred with the hiraishin jutsu but not mabui's jutsu? i need to check the spoilers again to make sure...


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Nov 1, 2011)

Klue said:


> Genma and Aoba, fodder?


Aoba isn't shown fighting with Mei and Genma. Aoba is last seen grouped with the Intelligence Division

Most likely, the three Konoha-nin are Genma, Raidō, and an unknown.


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

Jizznificent said:


> i thought that the kages were transferred with the hiraishin jutsu but not mabui's jutsu? i need to check the spoilers again to make sure...



Minato's FTG seal was placed on Tsunade, before she was sent away with A by Mabui's technique. Genma, Aoba and Raido then used Hiraishin to send themselves as well as Mei to the Kage's location.


----------



## Raidoton (Nov 1, 2011)

Genma, Aoba and Raido get new feats


----------



## auem (Nov 1, 2011)

in narutoverse fodders are those who die while peeing..


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

Famine said:


> Aoba isn't shown fighting with Mei and Genma. Aoba is last seen grouped with the Intelligence Division
> 
> Most likely, the three Konoha-nin are Genma, Raidō, and an unknown.



Doesn't change the fact that Aoba isn't fodder. 

But yeah, you're right. I actually checked shortly after making that post, but was too black lazy to edit.


----------



## CandleGuy (Nov 1, 2011)

What bugs me is the Mizukage and Gaara are the only Kages at 100%

Raikage has one arm
Tsunade just used Rebirth
Onoki's back is probably in three places. 

And its not like most people would have expected them to win at full health/power. When was the last time there was a fight in this manga without some kind of handicap?


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Nov 1, 2011)

I think some people are forgetting that Minato never did anything without a reason meaning there must of been a reason why he taught them his hirashin jutsu.


----------



## jacamo (Nov 1, 2011)

so Flying Thunder God isnt exclusive anymore?


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

jacamo said:


> so Flying Thunder God isnt exclusive anymore?



In battle, yes.

Yondaime was the only person capable of using it for battle. Genma, Raido and the unknown character, can only make use of it collectively.

It's incomplete in their hands.


----------



## Yuna (Nov 1, 2011)

jacamo said:


> so Flying Thunder God isnt exclusive anymore?


No, but it is now established to be a Jutsu not just anyone can pull off. Since it takes *three Jounin together* to pull it off, it hypes Minato as truly strong and a true genius to have been able to spam it by himself.


----------



## Jizznificent (Nov 1, 2011)

Klue said:


> Minato's FTG seal was placed on Tsunade, before she was sent away with A by Mabui's technique. Genma, Aoba and Raido then used Hiraishin to send themselves as well as Mei to the Kage's location.


ah yes i see thanks.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 1, 2011)

Klue said:


> Genma and Aoba, fodder?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well I know that....

But you know what I mean 



Jizznificent said:


> i thought that the kages were transferred with the hiraishin jutsu but not mabui's jutsu? i need to check the spoilers again to make sure...



Klue-chan explained it pretty well dawg.

Tsunade was torn apart by the travel no jutsu of the hot secretary of Raikage.


----------



## vered (Nov 1, 2011)

CandleGuy said:


> What bugs me is that the Mizukage is the only Kage at 100%
> 
> Raikage has one arm
> Tsunade just used Rebirth
> ...



what gives you the impression that they will win?
they may put an impressive performance similar to konan and jiraya and still be defeated at the end.


----------



## Saturnine (Nov 1, 2011)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> I think some people are forgetting that Minato never did anything without a reason meaning there must of been a reason why he taught them his hirashin jutsu.



You like taking things very literally, don't you?


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Nov 1, 2011)

So why didnt teach Naruto?...I mean Jiraiya must have some knowledge of it.


----------



## Marsala (Nov 1, 2011)

CandleGuy said:


> What bugs me is the Mizukage and Gaara are the only Kages at 100%
> 
> Raikage has one arm
> Tsunade just used Rebirth
> ...



Tsunade should be close to 100%. She just activated her crazy regeneration mode, so she'll be okay for a while longer.


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> So why didnt teach Naruto?...I mean Jiraiya must have some knowledge of it.



Maybe he wasn't capable of pulling it off alone, either.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 1, 2011)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> I think some people are forgetting that Minato never did anything without a reason meaning there must of been a reason why he taught them his hirashin jutsu.


Soon we'll find out that he could see the future, but not always - just sometimes. So he foresaw that they will need a teleportation technique, and decided to teach Hiraishin to Genma and the others.


----------



## SageRafa (Nov 1, 2011)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> So why didnt teach Naruto?...I mean Jiraiya must have some knowledge of it.



Speed faster than Raikage + Kage Bunshins that can solo Kages + Rasengan Variants + Hiraishin would be overkill and Kishi couldn't even find a way to make Naruto lose even by nerfing :ho

Btw did Madara made a jutsu at the end or not? He just got kicked and that's it?


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Nov 1, 2011)

Saturnine said:


> You like taking things very literally, don't you?



It's been stated again and again that he never did anything without a reason. I don't think i'm taking it very literally when it's been said more than once.


----------



## Sword Sage (Nov 1, 2011)

vered said:


> what gives you the impression that they will win?
> they may put an impressive performance similar to konan and jiraya and still be defeated at the end.



Just because they won't win but that doesn't mean they will all die like Jiraiya and Konan.

I mean Naruto Clone can't let them die and Kyuubi will help him get back on his feet due of his hatred of Madara, second Madara will likely go and find the real Naruto.


----------



## auem (Nov 1, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Tsunade should be close to 100%. She just activated her crazy regeneration mode, *so she'll be okay for a while longer.*



in last two occasions she succumbed very shortly...


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Btw did Madara made a jutsu at the end or not? He just got kicked and that's it?



No, Madara didn't do anything this chapter.


----------



## Lelouch71 (Nov 1, 2011)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> So why didnt teach Naruto?...I mean Jiraiya must have some knowledge of it.


Perhaps the so called "that jutsu" will be hiraishin after all since Naruto is the only one who can complete it.


----------



## CandleGuy (Nov 1, 2011)

vered said:


> what gives you the impression that they will win?
> they may put an impressive performance similar to konan and jiraya and still be defeated at the end.



When did I say they would win? I said even if they were at full strength no one would have expected them to win, so why have 3 of the 5 walk in to the fight with handicaps.

But if you want to challenge me on something. I don't think Kishi will kill any of them.Or perhaps just Onoki since he's especially looking for a last fight.


----------



## Cjones (Nov 1, 2011)

The funny thing about this:

Raikage only has one arm.
Mei is more than likely exhausted.
Onoki has one foot in the grave.
Garra's exhuasted.

The only who was practically at full health was Tsunade and Kishi basically went "Fuck that" and had her use CB. 

Can't wait to see the spread though. :ho


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

Lelouch71 said:


> Perhaps the so called "that jutsu" will be hiraishin after all since Naruto is the only one who can complete it.



  

I would literally die of laughter if this came true.


----------



## SageRafa (Nov 1, 2011)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> I think some people are forgetting that Minato never did anything without a reason meaning there must of been a reason why he taught them his hirashin jutsu.



The reason is obvious, if Minato died they would retrieve the corpse with it. Or they would attack into the S/T Barrier and teleport the hit to Minato's body to completely destroy everything without leaving nothing behind. To destroy any S/T knowledge and such.

Remenber that they value the bodies of deceased persons because it contains secret of jutsus, Minato had Kunais full of seals which in the right hands could improve a lot one Village if they learned to use Fuuinjutsu or S/Ts with it.

This is what came to my mind :ho


----------



## Saturnine (Nov 1, 2011)

It already has been established that all fights in Naruto are between nerfed characters. Easier for people to argue and debate that way. Nay, it actually makes it POSSIBLE in the first place. Kishimoto knows damn well what he's doing.


----------



## Lelouch71 (Nov 1, 2011)

Klue said:


> Do you think Tobi will revive him with Rinne Tensei at a later point in time or is he done for good?


Depends on whether Tobi still plan on reviving Madara for his own plan. He might decide to tell Madara to go screw himself in the end.


----------



## jacamo (Nov 1, 2011)

anyone else hate the idea that 3 random jounin can use Minato's signature jutsu?

 dare i say ass-pull?


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

What the fuck is Tsunade saying:



			
				Tsunade said:
			
		

> However, Madara is from the uchiha clan. We got to do something for the Katon. Hiraishin no Jutsu is to be used for another.



They probably weren't yet informed of his ability to use the Rinnegan, so maybe his strongest power is Amaterasu, either enhanced by his Eternal Mangekyou or maybe an even stronger Katon?


----------



## Jizznificent (Nov 1, 2011)

i have a feeling that we will see madara perform izanagi without the drawback of having his eyes being sealed in the coming chapters...  (well at least not being sealed for good).


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

Lelouch71 said:


> Depends on whether Tobi still plan on reviving Madara for his own plan. He might decide to tell Madara to go screw himself in the end.



I seriously doubt he intends to screw Madara. He wanted Nagato to revive him for the same reason, I'm sure.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Nov 1, 2011)

Klue said:


> What the fuck is Tsunade saying:



I saw that as well and i'm not really sure what it means.


----------



## vered (Nov 1, 2011)

Jizznificent said:


> i have a feeling that we will see madara perform izanagi without the drawback of having his eyes being sealed in the coming chapters...  (well at least not being sealed for good).



maybe he'll introduce izanami to us?


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

So, what jutsu should we expect Madara to try out? 

What if he uses other bloodline techniques, like Lava, Ice and Dust?


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Nov 1, 2011)

vered said:


> maybe he'll introduce izanami to us?



Kishi may be saving that as Sasuke's new ems jutsu. Remember when Itachi said Madara awakaned a new special technique with the ems? I think that may be izanami but who knows.


----------



## Jizznificent (Nov 1, 2011)

Klue said:


> So, what jutsu should we expect Madara to try out?
> 
> What if he uses other bloodline techniques, like Lava, Ice and Dust?


thanks to the rinnegan?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Nov 1, 2011)

Jizznificent said:


> thanks to the rinnegan?


Or perhaps Kabuto's meddling.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 1, 2011)

Wow early spoilers. But I like them.

I predict a great spread with the 5 Kages.

The only one IMO that is exhausted and severly injured among those 5 is Oonoki. Mei didn't look tired against Black Zetsu, Gaara fought both his dad and Nidaime Mizukage and still had energy for Madara, Ei still is pretty strong even without his right arm and Tsunade is fresh, Souzou Saisei won't tire her that quick. And speaking of Tsunade's Kinjutsu, it should heal and give more energy to the Tsuchikage.

But I guess this also means that there is not gonna be a Tsunade and Dan meeting. Damn.

A break next week, oh well.


----------



## Raidoton (Nov 1, 2011)

jacamo said:


> anyone else hate the idea that 3 random jounin can use Minato's signature jutsu?
> 
> dare i say ass-pull?


Just because you never saw their awesomeness?


----------



## Jizznificent (Nov 1, 2011)

vered said:


> maybe he'll introduce izanami to us?


either him, sasuke or tobi will showcase it.


Famine said:


> Or perhaps Kabuto's meddling.


no, rinnegan meddling.


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Wow early spoilers. But I like them.
> 
> I predict a great spread with the 5 Kages.
> 
> ...



Only Oda is going on a break, expect a chapter of Naruto next week.


----------



## Ichiurto (Nov 1, 2011)

*ahem*.

Minato's techniques being raped. First Rasengan (Which ruined the main-character) and now his signature Jutsu can be used by three-fodders. Two of which got owned in Part 1 by the Sound 4.

Meanwhile, Itachi is about to own Kabuto, end Edo-Tensei and cancel Madara's ass-raping of Senju and Uzumaki's.

So obvious.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 1, 2011)

Kabuto better stop using Muu as his medium and actually make him support Madara against the Kages.

Hell, how awesome would it have been to have the rest of the Edo Kages still active just to have this:

Konoha: Madara vs Tsunade
Suna: Yondaime Kazekage vs Gaara
Iwa: Muu vs Oonoki
Kumo: Sadaime Raikage vs Ei
Kiri: Nidaime Mizukage vs Mei

Royal Kage rumble fight. 



Klue said:


> Only Oda is going on a break, expect a chapter of Naruto next week.



Ohh I see. Guess I misread that part. Thanks. ^^

Still, this is the stuff that would make a great cliffhanger...


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm ecstatic for this chapter.


----------



## Addy (Nov 1, 2011)

jacamo said:


> anyone else hate the idea that 3 random jounin can use Minato's signature jutsu?
> 
> dare i say ass-pull?



since when were you under the impression that minato was the only one who could use harishen? 


besides, it makes sense that a jutsu is used by another person. i can understand blood limit jutsus being used by only specific people but rasengan, chidori and many other jutsus should be used by many others. seriously, how many times did you ask yourself why didn't sasuke just copy the rasengan? or tsunade use an elemental jutsu?


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Nov 1, 2011)

Klue said:


> So basically, Onoki was referring to the peace talk/negotiations with Hashirama, when he spread the Bijuu among the major nations. This proves that he didn't use them against Madara, once and for all.
> 
> He didn't stuff them into swords, shuriken or anything gay like that, lol.



not necessarily. you dont know if he gave the bijuus after madara beat his ass.

consolation gift.


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Kabuto better stop using Muu as his medium and actually make him support Madara against the Kages.
> 
> Hell, how awesome would it have been to have the rest of the Edo Kages still active just to have this:
> 
> ...



It would be nice of the author to revive all of the remaining Kages we have yet to see:

Shodai: Tsuchikage, Raikage, Kazekage & Mizukage
Nidaime: Raikage & Kazekage
Sandaime: Kazekage & Mizukage

I for one would like to see their designs and learn a bit about their history and powers.


----------



## Polynikes (Nov 1, 2011)

Sounds like Madara founded Konoha for its power, Hashirama for peace; it's ironic the latter became Shodai. Hashirama seems a benevolent ruler, peerless.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Nov 1, 2011)

Addy said:


> since when were you under the impression that minato was the only one who could use harishen?
> 
> 
> besides, it makes sense that a jutsu is used by another person. i can understand blood limit jutsus being used by only specific people but rasengan, chidori and many other jutsus should be used by many others. seriously, how many times did you ask yourself why didn't sasuke just copy the rasengan? or tsunade use an elemental jutsu?



Actually he was the only one who could use it, but he taught it to them because they were his personal guard. Anyway i can't wait to see the scan of Tsunade nailing Madara because it should be extrememly epic.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm curious, how have opinions about Tsunade's capabilities changed just from seeing her hit Madara? Has anyone's perceptions changed?


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

Dark Uchiha said:


> not necessarily. you dont know if he gave the bijuus after madara beat his ass.
> 
> consolation gift.



True.

However, Madara said he gave the Bijuu away when he started peace talks with them. Onoki makes it seem as if the peace talks began before the incident at VOTE.

Nothing is absolute though, like you said.

In fact, allow me a moment to double check the wording.

*Edit*: It says, "when he began peace talks with them."


----------



## Seraphiel (Nov 1, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I'm curious, how have opinions about Tsunade's capabilities changed just from seeing her hit Madara? Has anyone's perceptions changed?



Just a question with no malicious intent behind it. Are you going to make a huge wallpost about her hitting Madara once after the chapter?

Also you could make one about how when she gets roflstomped that it was because she was already low from Creation Rebirth.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Nov 1, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I'm curious, how have opinions about Tsunade's capabilities changed just from seeing her hit Madara? Has anyone's perceptions changed?



perception of tsunade flashing in and kicking madara?

what if the kick was blocked how would your perception change?

would you say she did good cause she made contact ?

or that she did good because he didnt rape her leg for sticking it out at him?

i mean what are we praising here?


----------



## Addy (Nov 1, 2011)

madara punched by tsunade makes him even more fodder 

what did pain do when tsunade *tried* to punch him? 

he blew her village up and sent her into a coma


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Nov 1, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Just a question with no malicious intent behind it. Are you going to make a huge wallpost about her hitting Madara once after the chapter?
> 
> Also you could make one about how when she gets roflstomped that it was because she was already low from Creation Rebirth.



Yes, I most likely am. Though it'll be more about her final involvement in physical sense, as most said it was impossible, that Kishi wasn't going to do it. It's been what we Tsunade fans have been waiting for a while, so yes, it's finally time.

Second part can be interpreted as baiting. I suggest you be careful about your wording. 

Also, I particularly like the final closing on the chapter: "The strongest line themselves up for battle!"

I'm on cloud nine, after so long. Realization of faith is so delicious.


----------



## GunX2 (Nov 1, 2011)

Black Zetsu is up to sumthin.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Nov 1, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I'm curious, how have opinions about Tsunade's capabilities changed just from seeing her hit Madara? Has anyone's perceptions changed?



Nothing's changed for me. She still needs to do something more substantial for me to change my opinion of her.


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

Addy said:


> madara punched by tsunade makes him even more fodder
> 
> what did pain do when tsunade *tried*?
> 
> he blew her village up and sent her into a coma



I remember reading an New Year's interview, where Kishi stated that he originally planed to give the first shot on Deva Pain to Tsunade, but decided against it because she hit too hard.

Thank God that didn't happen.


----------



## Epyon (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm actually a little offended that Mabui was so utterly convinced that her jutsu would be too much for frail Tsunade. She's suppose to be impossible to kill in this state right?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Nov 1, 2011)

Dark Uchiha said:


> perception of tsunade flashing in and kicking madara?
> 
> what if the kick was blocked how would your perception change?
> 
> ...



After being denied Tsunade feats for so long? I'd instead make a thread about her stepping onto the battlefield.


----------



## Vergil642 (Nov 1, 2011)

I for one welcome the prospect of LB making an epic thread about Madara being kicked in the face.

Though I reserve my judgement until seeing the chapter, I expect PnJ or jobbing on Madara's part, perhaps with a pinch of CIS.


----------



## Tyrion (Nov 1, 2011)

Remember when Onoki said to Tobi that Madara is capable of taking the Gokage as hostages and wouldn't need the help of Sasuke?

Well, we gonna see that now, not taking hostages but maybe the Gokage getting battered or some of them dying.


----------



## Addy (Nov 1, 2011)

GunX2 said:


> Black Zetsu is up to sumthin.



he better 

being defeated by mie is not zetsu like when he rapped her in the kage arc


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Nov 1, 2011)

Klue said:


> True.
> 
> However, Madara said he gave the Bijuu away when he started peace talks with them. Onoki makes it seem as if the peace talks began before the incident at VOTE.
> 
> ...



depends, i saw other translations of "at the begining of the peace talks"

which is a large range of time.


----------



## Addy (Nov 1, 2011)

one of the kages better die or i see the mizukage naked


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

Dark Uchiha said:


> depends, i saw other translations of "at the begining of the peace talks"
> 
> which is a large range of time.



Do you know where I can find the alternative translations?

I only have HisshouBuraiKen's, SleepFan's and Mawsum's translations. I disregarded SleepFan's, as they said: "With each great Ninja War he began giving them out."

But we both know that translation simply doesn't work.

*Edit*: Found cnet's translation:



			
				cnet said:
			
		

> Tobi: They're monsters of pure Chakra. / At one time, the First Hokage had a number of them under his own personal control. // When the ninja world was at war, the Hokage, Hashirama, split them up amongst other countries, notably the Five Great Powers, by way of collateral in pacts and treaties. / That was how he established a power balance.



Guess you were right.


----------



## ZE (Nov 1, 2011)

Madara was killed twice in this battle already. Shame on him.


----------



## Addy (Nov 1, 2011)

ZE said:


> Madara was killed twice in this battle already. Shame on him.



madara = nagato in the pain arc = filler.

it applies on him. hyped in one chapter to unrealistic levels through the reningan, every character shits his pants because of him, dies and no one mentions him ever again. 

it all fits our madara alright


----------



## Polynikes (Nov 1, 2011)

Regardless of adversary, Tsunade will have a good showing; her status in the shinobi world demands no less. The author made her Kage of the foremost village, her lineage is superb, and her cause just. Kishimoto will not embarrass her.


----------



## kagegak (Nov 1, 2011)

Addy said:


> madara punched by tsunade makes him even more fodder
> 
> what did pain do when tsunade *tried* to punch him?
> 
> he blew her village up and sent her into a coma



Tsunade will die this time


Punch pain : got in coma got her village destroyed

Kick madara : will get raped then killed

Plus i hope madara takes all the clothes off Mei

We get armadillo dick but no naked Mei thats bullshit


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Nov 1, 2011)

Klue said:


> Do you know where I can find the alternative translations?
> 
> I only have HisshouBuraiKen's, SleepFan's and Mawsum's translations. I disregarded SleepFan's, as they said: "With each great Ninja War he began giving them out."
> 
> ...



yea i guess it really depends on when these ninja wars happen and when vote happened


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

Polynikes said:


> Regardless of adversary, Tsunade will have a good showing; her status in the shinobi world demands no less. The author made her Kage of the foremost village, her lineage is superb, and her cause just. Kishimoto will not embarrass her.



Agreed.

It's a shame that her fans were forced to endure such nonsense from other NF readers for so long - all because she hasn't received a true battle since her "out-of-shape" skirmish against Kabuto and Orochimaru.


----------



## lions song (Nov 1, 2011)

Kishi better not drop the ball with 563!!it's gonna be one of the best chapters ever.


----------



## LovePeaceandHope (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm with LB here. Tsunade has been one of my favorite characters since her introduction. And even though I wasn't that impressed by her combat feats(even then), I believed that Kishi would give her a chance to live up to her hype.  This is without a doubt a grant chance for her to show it. Of course, Kishi could still relegate her to support duty(cuz she is fantastic at it) but the fact that she got to hit Madara instead of the Raikage is a great sign.  

So anyway, I hope that people can respect that Tsunade fans are going to be a bit overly pumped after this chapter(and those that are coming). Its been a long time coming. I'm sure fans of characters like Neiji, Sarutobi and Kurenai would feel pretty similar if they were finally given a chance to shine. 

As an aside, its nice to see Sozo is living up to hype. And I don't think this is going to affect her negatively in the battle. I don't expect her to run out of the ability until after the battle, unless Kishi intends to kill her off here.

edit: sorry mods.  Internet is slow on my side of things right now(almost non-existent). Got errors on my side, so didn't think it went through. And checked the forums, between each post. Should konwn. 

edit 2: thinking it over, its more of a tsunade durability hype


----------



## Addy (Nov 1, 2011)

Polynikes said:


> Regardless of adversary, Tsunade will have a good showing; her status in the shinobi world demands no less. The author made her Kage of the foremost village, her lineage is superb, and her cause just. Kishimoto will not embarrass her.



you are forgetting that there are four other characters. two of which are young generation. one is having his resolve. and the other is already badass.

tsunade is gonna show that she is strong but not "that" strong.


----------



## Jizznificent (Nov 1, 2011)

A.Glover92 said:


> Remember when Onoki said to Tobi that Madara is capable of taking the Gokage as hostages and wouldn't need the help of Sasuke?
> 
> Well, we gonna see that now, not taking hostages but maybe the Gokage getting battered or some of them dying.


it wasn't explicitly said that he could take on the gokages, implied maybe but not stated.



ZE said:


> Madara was killed twice in this battle already. Shame on him.


to be fair even someone as powerful as edo nagato was taken out two or three times. but both edo madara and nagato have excuses as to why they were taken out (funny enough they almost have the same reasons why they were taken out).


----------



## vered (Nov 1, 2011)

ZE said:


> Madara was killed twice in this battle already. Shame on him.



no he didnt.he died once willingly due to edo tensei while testing one jutsu.
and no that kick from tsunade didn't kill him or hurt him one bit.at least it seems that he is quite fine.we dont know if he was hit cleanly or just pushed back.
so i suggest to wait for the scan before jumping into conclusions.
than again that's a specialty in this forum.


----------



## Nic (Nov 1, 2011)

Nothing more than a set up chapter for this week, next week should be better.


----------



## lions song (Nov 1, 2011)

LovePeaceandHope said:


> I'm with LB here. Tsunade has been one of my favorite characters since her introduction. And even though I wasn't that impressed by her combat feats(even then), I believed that Kishi would give her a chance to live up to her hype.  This is without a doubt a grant chance for her to show it. Of course, Kishi could still relegate her to support duty(cuz she is fantastic at it) but the fact that she got to hit Madara instead of the Raikage is a great sign.
> 
> So anyway, I hope that people can respect that Tsunade fans are going to be a bit overly pumped after this chapter(and those that are coming). Its been a long time coming. I'm sure fans of characters like Neiji, Sarutobi and Kurenai would feel pretty similar if they were finally given a chance to shine.
> 
> As an aside, its nice to see Sozo is living up to hype. And I don't think this is going to affect her negatively in the battle. I don't expect her to run out of the ability until after the battle, unless Kishi intends to kill her off here.



Kurenai has fans!??poor people...


----------



## Addy (Nov 1, 2011)

Klue said:


> Agreed.
> 
> It's a shame that her fans were forced to endure such nonsense from other NF readers for so long - all because she hasn't received a true battle since her "out-of-shape" skirmish against Kabuto and Orochimaru.



and i guess her fight with pain doesn't count? 

the flank tsunade got on the forums is 100% legitimate. what made it even worse is how she follows naruto like a puppy showing him as the leader and the decision maker even if she is the hokage. 

however, she may show why she was chosen as hokage the next chapters. other than that, she hasn't shown anything to prove that skill wise or leadership wise. not to mention that clone *naruto *is there so he is bound to steal the show


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

Addy said:


> and i guess her fight with pain doesn't count?



What fight?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 1, 2011)

hopefully this battle last at least 8 chapters.


----------



## Edo Madara (Nov 1, 2011)

lol I was right, genma really use hiraishin but it need 3 konoha nin to works
awesome


----------



## Addy (Nov 1, 2011)

Klue said:


> What fight?



let me guess. because pain flew in the air before she could hit him, and he attacked with shinra tense, it is not a fight at all?


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Nov 1, 2011)

Klue said:


> It would be nice of the author to revive all of the remaining Kages we have yet to see:
> 
> Shodai: Tsuchikage, Raikage, Kazekage & Mizukage
> Nidaime: Raikage & Kazekage
> ...


that would be , also wasn't nidaime raikage the one that looked a bit like afro samurai 



Addy said:


> madara punched by tsunade makes him even more fodder
> 
> what did pain do when tsunade *tried* to punch him?
> 
> he blew her village up and sent her into a coma


what did madara before tsunade even tried tried to punch him 

hint:Madara


----------



## Addy (Nov 1, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> hopefully this battle last at least 8 chapters.



nagato lasted 2 




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

Addy said:


> let me guess. because pain flew in the air before she could hit him, and he attacked with shinra tense, it is not a fight at all?



LoL no, it's not.

They talked, she pissed him off, he bombed the entire village with Shinra Tensei.


----------



## Addy (Nov 1, 2011)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> what did madara before tsunade even tried tried to punch him
> 
> hint:Madara



nah, that's before. i am talking about the moment itself. like a counter reaction to tsunade trying to punch pain/madara.


----------



## kagegak (Nov 1, 2011)

Why are we even discussing Tsunade 
Genma stole her thunder with flying thunder god


----------



## timmysblood (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm glad Tsunade fans are getting there just due (hopefully) , but it's after such a shit fest for so long. The Naruto soloing the war thing is so tiring and lame, completely ruined the last couple chapters for me.


----------



## Unknown (Nov 1, 2011)

Sandaime Mizukage can't be that old dude that gave Mei her Kage hat?


----------



## B.o.t.i (Nov 1, 2011)

So hirashin lives these fuckers keep it to themselves intead of give it to naruto this village is scum.

cant even use it properly shame on them.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 1, 2011)

Cjones said:


> The funny thing about this:
> 
> Raikage only has one arm.
> Mei is more than likely exhausted.
> ...



Thats so... Kishi-like 



Ichiurto said:


> *ahem*.
> 
> Minato's techniques being raped. First Rasengan (Which ruined the main-character) and now his signature Jutsu can be used by three-fodders. Two of which got owned in Part 1 by the Sound 4.
> 
> ...




Like a Baws. 

Co sigged brah




Addy said:


> madara punched by tsunade makes him even more fodder
> 
> what did pain do when tsunade *tried* to punch him?
> 
> he blew her village up and sent her into a coma



But someone needs to put the senju dog in his place. 
Who'd be more suitable than a senju to do the job ?


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Nov 1, 2011)

Klue said:


> LoL no, it's not.
> 
> They talked, she pissed him off, he bombed the entire village with Shinra Tensei.



Pain attacked her with Asura realm and she locked up. That's a fight


----------



## Distance (Nov 1, 2011)

*TSUNADE SAMA!*

I have a feeling that she is going to die, but who cares! It's about time she kicked ass!


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> Pain attacked her with Asura realm and she locked up. That's a fight



Oh please.


----------



## lions song (Nov 1, 2011)

kagegak said:


> Why are we even discussing Tsunade
> Genma stole her thunder with flying thunder god



Just an asspull to get the kages there asap,lets just pretend it never happened


----------



## kagegak (Nov 1, 2011)

B.o.t.i said:


> So hirashin lives these fuckers keep it to themselves intead of give it to naruto this village is scum.
> 
> cant even use it properly shame on them.



Hmm Gemma and the others didnt know that naruto was fourths son

Only a few people knew about that


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Nov 1, 2011)

Klue said:


> Oh please.



fight  (ft)
v. fought (f?t), fight?ing, fights
v.intr.
1.
a. To attempt to harm or gain power over an adversary by blows or with weapons.


----------



## shintebukuro (Nov 1, 2011)

Now I have to dig up old posts where I said Tsunade > the other current kages.

Becuz that shit gon happen bitches.


----------



## Edo Madara (Nov 1, 2011)

those random nin suddenly can use hiraishin, another asspull by kishi :ho
I won't be surprised if kakashi can use hiraishin as well but it need 5 ninja to works


----------



## lions song (Nov 1, 2011)

kagegak said:


> Hmm Gemma and the others didnt know that naruto was fourths son
> 
> Only a few people knew about that



apparently they were very close to the 4th,they must have known.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Nov 1, 2011)

Here's hoping for A death, i hope Madara stomps his face through his head.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 1, 2011)

Edo Madara said:


> *those random nin suddenly can use hiraishin, another asspull by kishi *:ho
> I won't be surprised if kakashi can use hiraishin as well but it need 5 ninja to works



hahahah my thoughts exactly.
Such an ass pull. 

Would be badass if Genma could do it alone via his FTG marked tooth pick 


edit : 




Dolohov27 said:


> Here's hoping for A death, i hope Madara stomps his face through his head.



Not gonna happen to the fastest man alive(well bar Genma and his team :ho)...


----------



## Edo Madara (Nov 1, 2011)

hiraishin is new trend in this manga :ho

genma need 3 fodder to use it
kakashi need 5 fodder to use it
gai need 10 fodder 
iruka need 20 fodder 

lol wtf kishi


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 1, 2011)

Edo Madara said:


> hiraishin is new trend in this manga :ho
> 
> genma need 3 fodder to use it
> kakashi need 5 fodder to use it
> ...



Everybody and their mom have access to Rinnegan.

And now its Hirashin.

Hirashin is the new Rinnegan bitches, everybody will have 1


----------



## kagegak (Nov 1, 2011)

Dolohov27 said:


> Here's hoping for A death, i hope Madara stomps his face through his head.



I hope atleast someone dies this is a war after all


----------



## Magicbullet (Nov 1, 2011)

I see Tsunade can use Gai's S class Dynamic Entori technique


----------



## Raidoton (Nov 1, 2011)

kagegak said:


> I hope atleast someone dies this is a war after all


Fodders died... and some readers


----------



## Sword Sage (Nov 1, 2011)

Distance said:


> *TSUNADE SAMA!*
> 
> I have a feeling that she is going to die, but who cares! It's about time she kicked ass!



Tsunade is not going to die, if someone is going to die. Its likely Onoki and the next Kage will likely be Kurotuschi the granddaughter or her father.


----------



## Raidoton (Nov 1, 2011)

Magicbullet said:


> I see Tsunade can use Gai's S class Dynamic Entori technique


A can use it too. He calls it "Drop kick"


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 1, 2011)

Tsunade dying would be the most exciting thing to happen for me. Not because I want her to die, but because the Hokage position would be vacant again.


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 1, 2011)

So Madara vs the 5 kages huh? This'll be good.


----------



## Sword Sage (Nov 1, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Tsunade dying would be the most exciting thing to happen for me. Not because I want her to die, but because the Hokage position would be vacant again.



Killing off a Hokage for a new Hokage doesn't have to be that way. Minato became Hokage and Sarutobi was still alive that time. Tsunade can retire there is not need for killing Tsunade off.


----------



## kagegak (Nov 1, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Tsunade dying would be the most exciting thing to happen for me. Not because I want her to die, but because the Hokage position would be vacant again.



Yes kakashi should have been hokage I was so angry when she woke up from her coma


----------



## T7 Bateman (Nov 1, 2011)

Spoilers look good. Five Kages vs Madara. Chapter can't come out fast enough.


----------



## Sword Sage (Nov 1, 2011)

kagegak said:


> Yes kakashi should have been hokage I was so angry when she woke up from her coma



Kakashi said that he is not capable of being Hokage.


----------



## Samochan (Nov 1, 2011)

Lol what an asspull, Hiraishin not being unique jutsu anymore. 

... Why hasn't naruto been taught yet? >_> He has birthright to that dmn jutsu lol.


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

Samochan said:


> Lol what an asspull, Hiraishin not being unique jutsu anymore.
> 
> ... Why hasn't naruto been taught yet? >_> He has birthright to that dmn jutsu lol.



Probably needs to learn Fuinjutsu first, and just because his clansmen were good at it doesn't necessarily mean he will be.


----------



## shintebukuro (Nov 1, 2011)

Who gives a fuck if Genma and 2 others can use Hiraishin together?

Really, why does it matter? They cannot use it in a fight, at all. So, what difference does it fucking make if they have it or not?


Get your priorities straight, people. "OMG dood genma can use FTG wtf."


----------



## Raidoton (Nov 1, 2011)

Samochan said:


> ... Why hasn't naruto been taught yet? >_> He has birthright to that dmn jutsu lol.


Who cares? He would need 2 KB anyway :ho


----------



## navy (Nov 1, 2011)

Why doesnt Kakashi know Hirashin?


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Nov 1, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> hahahah my thoughts exactly.
> Such an ass pull.



At least it's nerfed. 



Grimmjowsensei said:


> Everybody and their mom have access to Rinnegan.
> 
> And now its Hirashin.
> 
> Hirashin is the new Rinnegan bitches, everybody will have 1



I have it. 



Magicbullet said:


> I see Tsunade can use Gai's S class Dynamic Entori technique



Quite the panel, it will be. 



ShadowReij said:


> So Madara vs the 5 kages huh? This'll be good.



Could it be Naruto's equivalent to Bleach's Captains and Visoreds vs Aizen?


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

navy said:


> Why doesnt Kakashi know Hirashin?



Who said he doesn't?

Maybe, like Genma, Raido and the other guy, he can't use it without assistance.


----------



## kagegak (Nov 1, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> Kakashi said that he is not capable of being Hokage.



He was being a cocky bastard he knows that he's stronger than Tsunade


----------



## Edo Madara (Nov 1, 2011)

navy said:


> Why doesnt Kakashi know Hirashin?



actually he can, but it need 5 fodders to works


----------



## navy (Nov 1, 2011)

Klue said:


> Who said he doesn't?
> 
> Maybe, like Genma, Raido and the other guy, he can't use it without assistance.



Sounds like an asspull. 

On the bright side, dat genma.


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

navy said:


> Sounds like an asspull.



I'm okay with it.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Nov 1, 2011)

kagegak said:


> He was being a cocky bastard he knows that he's stronger than Tsunade



Declining a position is cocky now? 

Ok. Whatever floats your boat.



Klue said:


> I'm okay with it.



As am I.


----------



## αce (Nov 1, 2011)

Well, regardless of what the kage's pull off it's cannon that Madara is strongest bar Rikudou

Feels good


----------



## Raidoton (Nov 1, 2011)

Klue said:


> I'm okay with it.


Same here! It's nerfed, so it's perfectly fine! But I really hope the third isn't some random ninja but Aoba


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Nov 1, 2011)

navy said:


> Why doesnt Kakashi know Hirashin?



dues ex machina no jutsu

or ass no jutsu or plot no jutsu

same technique different names


----------



## LovePeaceandHope (Nov 1, 2011)

lions song said:


> Kurenai has fans!??poor people...



lol. Basically. Given her prominence in part 1, I wouldn't of expected to see Aoba get similar(if not more) panel time than her. Heck, she should of at least been given some more time when Asuma was killed. Something similar to the anbu lady in part 1. Or at the very least, during the Hidan/Kakuzu arc it would of been nice to see her either help InoShikaCho prepare or attempt to stop them.  

But back on topic. I'm a little confused as to whether the trio Hirashined with the Mizukage or not. 

If so, then I guess that makes Madara + 1/2 Muu vs. the 5 kages, dodai, temari, fodder tank, the clone and the trio. 

If thats the case, I wonder what role the not kage characters will have. Will they  asssist against Madara, stay on the sideline,  or take on Muu?


----------



## Edo Madara (Nov 1, 2011)

what 5 kage? I'm more interested with genma and his epic hiraishin


----------



## Dei (Nov 1, 2011)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> Could it be Naruto's equivalent to Bleach's Captains and Visoreds vs Aizen?



Let's hope it won't be anything like that.


----------



## Raidoton (Nov 1, 2011)

Genma tagged his toothpick with Hirashin


----------



## αce (Nov 1, 2011)

The Hiraishin thing is stupid. But whatever. More Minato hype? Takes 3 skilled ninja to perform something he could do in his sleep.

But it also takes 5 kage's to take down Madara


----------



## shintebukuro (Nov 1, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Well, regardless of what the kage's pull off it's cannon that Madara is strongest bar Rikudou
> 
> Feels good



only cuz nagatos legz were hurt brah


----------



## ZE (Nov 1, 2011)

shintebukuro said:


> only cuz nagatos legz were hurt brah



RS
Madara
Tobi 
Nagato 

All Rikudous. The first three are the strongest characters in the manga. But there?s one man in the list who does not fit. Nagato, why is that, I ask?


----------



## Raidoton (Nov 1, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> The Hiraishin thing is stupid. But whatever. More Minato hype? Takes 3 skilled ninja to perform something he could do in his sleep.
> 
> But it also takes 5 kage's to take down Madara


You mean Edo Madara


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

shintebukuro said:


> only cuz nagatos legz were hurt brah



Agreed.

Madara won via a technicality.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 1, 2011)

Minato can cross the universe with Hiraishin.

Confirmed!


----------



## αce (Nov 1, 2011)

> only cuz nagatos legz were hurt brah



Nagato lacks Uchiha and Senju techniques though


----------



## calimike (Nov 1, 2011)

I see that's why Kishi take break once every November for gather data and reseaching  He's running out of idea . Eat your broccoli and banana for super brain and idea! 

This chapter is sound good!


----------



## shintebukuro (Nov 1, 2011)

ZE said:


> RS
> Madara
> Tobi
> Nagato
> ...



No sharingan/MS powers. No Senju powers. That's what makes him different. Tobi only has 1 Rinnegan by the way.


And Nagato probably could have healed, but likely chose to control Pain instead.


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Nagato lacks Uchiha and Senju techniques though



Didn't need'em, 7 Pain Techniques > All.


----------



## ZE (Nov 1, 2011)

shintebukuro said:


> No sharingan/MS powers. No Senju powers. That's what makes him different.


He has all of the things you just stated. He's a rikudou, after all. 



> Tobi only has 1 Rinnegan by the way.


Yeah, and when he didn't have it he kept being massacred worse than Nagato. 



> And Nagato probably could have healed, but likely chose to control Pain instead.


He was healed and still couldn't walk properly.


----------



## shintebukuro (Nov 1, 2011)

Klue said:


> Don't need'em, 7 Pain Techniques > All.



Unless you're Tobi.



			
				ZE said:
			
		

> He has all of the things you just stated. He's a rikudou, after all.



Please don't expect me to take you seriously if you're actually suggesting that Nagato could use Mokuton, Susano'o, or control Kyuubi.

You've misinterpreted what it means to be a Rikudou. Nagato does nt have those powers. 



> Yeah, and when he didn't have it he kept being massacred worse than Nagato.



Yeah, he replaced the eye that had zero abilities with a Rinnegan, and kept a Sharingan eye. 

Must be because that Rinnegan can perform anything the Sharingan can, right? Oh, wait.



> He was healed and still couldn't walk properly.



Yeah, because he hadn't done any physical activity in decades.


----------



## kagegak (Nov 1, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Probability of the chapter coming out today? 1-10?



5 we will get it tomorrow


----------



## The Fool (Nov 1, 2011)

If Nagato could have healed himself, I'm pretty sure he would have rather than being in a wheel chair half his life.

As far as FTG being used, I think this opens the door for Naruto to inherit it. It was coming sooner or later I suppose. It may even be "that jutsu." Seems to be hinted that such TS techniques are inherently suicidal in this chapter, which would mean the technique can backfire and kill the user.


----------



## αce (Nov 1, 2011)

If each Jin has a Pain power + their original powers, Tobi is a walking nuclear bomb.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 1, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Well, regardless of what the kage's pull off it's cannon that Madara is strongest bar Rikudou
> 
> Feels good


The strongest can be killed by pricking them right. That's why they say the things they say about fights being won with head.

Minato had head


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 1, 2011)

You guys know who the strongest nin is in the manga?

Naruto Uzumaki.

Haters gonna hate yo.


----------



## shintebukuro (Nov 1, 2011)

The Fool said:


> If Nagato could have healed himself, I'm pretty sure he would have rather than being in a wheel chair half his life.



We watched him heal himself. 

He likely wanted to stay in the wheelchair and utilize his powers in a different and much safer fashion.


----------



## kagegak (Nov 1, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> If each Jin has a Pain power + their original powers, Tobi is a walking nuclear bomb.



Plus there immortal


----------



## Garfield (Nov 1, 2011)

shintebukuro said:


> We watched him heal himself.
> 
> He likely wanted to stay in the wheelchair and utilize his powers in a different and much safer fashion.


'twas his way of repenting for Yahiko


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Nov 1, 2011)

Deiboom said:


> Let's hope it won't be anything like that.



I'm not. Just wondering.



ZE said:


> RS
> Madara
> Tobi
> Nagato
> ...



So the Rinnegan wasn't originally his. Big wup. He was still called one. 



♠Ace♠ said:


> Nagato lacks Uchiha and Senju techniques though



Yet Tobi still called him a Rikudou.


----------



## Joker J (Nov 1, 2011)

Can't wait to see Chojuro again!


----------



## kagegak (Nov 1, 2011)

adee said:


> The strongest can be killed by pricking them right. That's why they say the things they say about fights being won with head.
> 
> Minato had head



And hair and a kunai
He was the perfect ninja


----------



## Hexa (Nov 1, 2011)

Nagato is kind of a discount Rikudou, right?  It's just a Senju (Uzumaki) body with the eyes transplanted.  That's the least perfect Rikudou that you can get, compared to fully combining the genes of a super Uchiha and a super Senju.

Well, Danzou is an even less perfect Rikudou, but it's so bad in his case that he isn't even considered a Rikudou.


----------



## The Fool (Nov 1, 2011)

shintebukuro said:


> We watched him heal himself.
> 
> He likely wanted to stay in the wheelchair and utilize his powers in a different and much safer fashion.



He only restored himself prior to the state when he resurrected Konoha, hence the reason why the original edo looked like the Nagato that died in the Pain invasion arc. He still had no mobility due to his legs being torched by Hanzou many years earlier.


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

shintebukuro said:


> Unless you're Tobi.
> 
> Please don't expect me to take you seriously if you're actually suggesting that Nagato could use Mokuton, Susano'o, or control Kyuubi.
> 
> You've misinterpreted what it means to be a Rikudou. Nagato does nt have those powers.



Not every Sharingan automatically has the ability to control the Kyuubi, it even took Madara some time to manage it. 

Just because we didn't see him use the Sharingan's techniques or Mokuton doesn't mean he was physically unable. Tobi hasn't used Mokuton either.

Although, it doesn't look like he possess Hashirama's cells, but he definitely had Madara's eyes.



shintebukuro said:


> Yeah, he replaced the eye that had zero abilities with a Rinnegan, and kept a Sharingan eye.
> 
> Must be because that Rinnegan can perform anything the Sharingan can, right? Oh, wait.
> 
> Yeah, because he hadn't done any physical activity in decades.



Or maybe that Sharingan has the ability for his Space/Time and Madara's Sharingan - now a Rinnegan - does not.

Or maybe he is keeping his Sharingan for Izanagi.


Since Nagato is known as a Rikudou, he possess Uchiha and Senju powers by definition. Now way around that.


You're probably right about him being unable to use the Sharingan, but you won't see me admit to it. 



Wait...


----------



## ZE (Nov 1, 2011)

shintebukuro said:


> Please don't expect me to take you seriously if you're actually suggesting that Nagato could use Mokuton, Susano'o, or control Kyuubi.
> 
> You've misinterpreted what it means to be a Rikudou. Nagato does nt have those powers.


Rikudou means having the body and the eyes of the sage in one. He can use Susanoo because he has Madara?s EMS and uchiha powers. As for Mokuton, that?s different because he lacks Shodai?s cells.


> Yeah, he replaced the eye that had zero abilities with a Rinnegan, and kept a Sharingan eye.
> 
> Must be because that Rinnegan can perform anything the Sharingan can, right? Oh, wait.



We don?t know the reason, but I remember that argument being used to prove the sharingan was better than the rinnegan. I wonder how that ended. Oh, wait. 

And you still doubt the statements hyping the rinnegan even when you know it allows you to summon meteors that give you the potential to blow up the earth, which confirmed that the rinnegan has the power of destruction?  



> Yeah, because he hadn't done any physical activity in decades.


Yeah, exactly. Kishi nerfed him even when he had been healed. Why was that? I?m sure even you know the answer.


----------



## Seraphiel (Nov 1, 2011)

Hexa said:


> Nagato is kind of a discount Rikudou, right?  It's just a Senju (Uzumaki) body with the eyes transplanted.  That's the least perfect Rikudou that you can get, compared to fully combining the genes of a super Uchiha and a super Senju.
> 
> Well, Danzou is an even less perfect Rikudou, but it's so bad in his case that he isn't even considered a Rikudou.



Plus he either lacked power or talent that Madara has seeing Madaras and his "rocks" the difference is huge.


----------



## αce (Nov 1, 2011)

Hexa, yes, Nagato is a slight rip off Rikudou. He had the sage's eyes, but he didn't have both bloodlines. Rikudou didn't just have the eyes, he was two bloodlines in one.


----------



## The Fool (Nov 1, 2011)

Hexa said:


> Nagato is kind of a discount Rikudou, right?  It's just a Senju (Uzumaki) body with the eyes transplanted.  That's the least perfect Rikudou that you can get, compared to fully combining the genes of a super Uchiha and a super Senju.



Not really... technically the Uzumaki and Senju are descendents of the younger brother. There's a reason why Nagato was selected to have the rinnegan. Besides, the comments about the younger brother of the Rikudou are very vague. Basically, all we know is that he possessed the Sage's will power and physical energy. There is no specific ability associated with the senju line.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Nov 1, 2011)

discount Rikudou, but Tobi clearly called him the Third Rikudou 

Danzou wasn't even considered


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Nov 1, 2011)

Hexa said:


> Nagato is kind of a discount Rikudou, right?  It's just a Senju (Uzumaki) body with the eyes transplanted.  That's the least perfect Rikudou that you can get, compared to fully combining the genes of a super Uchiha and a super Senju.



Nagato didn't need senju genes to be considered a Rikudou on par with any other Rikudou Sennin.  Senju is simply a clan name, both the senjus and uzumakis have the physical, yang energies of the younger son, and they have different aspects of power derived from those energies.  

But yea, u can say he lacked the full abilities of the rinnegan such as the Mangekyou jutsus and mokuton since Nagato wasn't the strongest uzumaki of this clan with the uzumaki physical energies/uzumaki aspects of power, unlike Kushina/Naruto.  But same goes for Madara, he would be lacking the uzumaki aspects of the power, quite possibly.  

That said, I do believe another Uzumaki, (Naruto) will become the true Rikudou Sennin, on par with the first Rikudou Sennin, since I believe they're one and the only soul, so Naruto being Rikudou's soul as in his true reincarnation, wouldn't need to have any eyes transplanted, just a spiritual energy transfer should be able to awaken the rinnegan in him.


----------



## αce (Nov 1, 2011)

Danzou shouldn't even be mentioned. Failure is failure.


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Plus he either lacked power or talent that Madara has seeing Madaras and his "rocks" the difference is huge.



Nagato nuked Konoha, created a miniature satellite (both via proxy) before using Rinne Tensei.

I don't see how you can say he lacked power or talent, even when compared to Madara.


----------



## The Fool (Nov 1, 2011)

Klue said:


> Nagato nuked Konoha, created a miniature satellite (both via proxy) before using Rinne Tensei.
> 
> I don't see how you can say he lacked power or talent, even when compared to Madara.



This... the only thing we've seen Madara do that Nagato has not shown is use wood release and walk.


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

The Fool said:


> This... the only thing we've seen Madara do that Nagato has not shown is use wood release and walk.



And Susanoo.


----------



## Seph (Nov 1, 2011)

> so Naruto being Rikudou's soul as in his true reincarnation



What is this, Yugioh?


----------



## αce (Nov 1, 2011)

Klue said:


> Nagato nuked Konoha, created a miniature satellite (both via proxy) before using Rinne Tensei.
> 
> I don't see how you can say he lacked power or talent, even when compared to Madara.



He nuked Konoha, reduced his life span and lost his gravitational abilities for a short while. 

Madara casually dropped two meteors onto the battlefield, the second of which happened to destroy the entire squadron and severely injured Tsuchikage. It was also big enough to flatten konoha. And he smiled afterwards while reminiscing on the past. 

Nagato isn't a scrub by any means, but power wise, along with Madara's MS abilities and the Rinnegan on top of it with Senju cells, his power is greater than that of Nagato's.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 1, 2011)

I don't see why people are calling bullshit on Gema's Squad (or the Hokage's Guard Squad) knowing FTG. It would be dumb if Minato didn't try and pass this technique onto the next generation & it makes sense that he would teach his Kage Guards this technique, since then they would be able to more freely pull of combo's with him. As for the skill it takes to use the Jutsu, I don't think it takes away anything from Minato that 3 skilled Jonin (Kage Guards) he personally trained are able to use this technique, In-fact I believe it hypes him that it takes all three of them to use the Jutsu (and probably not as well as him).


----------



## CA182 (Nov 1, 2011)

Klue said:


> And Susanoo.



Surely Susanoo is just Madara's substitute for not having gedo mazo?


----------



## The Fool (Nov 1, 2011)

Klue said:


> And Susanoo.



Not a rinnegan technique. I'm just talking strictly about the rinnegan. Nagato has shown he is capable of destroying an entire village with a single jutsu. If you are looking at power scaling, that is easily as powerful as anything Madara has shown using the same eye techniques. 

However, I think Madara is stronger, but I think that has a lot to do with manipulations to his body. Kabuto stated he has been brought back beyond his prime via the edo tensei.


----------



## Hexa (Nov 1, 2011)

I don't really know how "FTG" as a name for Hiraishin caught on.  Really, the name means "lightning rod", spelled with the kanji for "flying", "thunder" and "god".


----------



## HInch (Nov 1, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Danzou shouldn't even be mentioned. Failure is failure.



Danzou helped start the emo Uchiha culture.

Danzou owned.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Nov 1, 2011)

Hexa said:


> Nagato is kind of a discount Rikudou, right?  It's just a Senju (Uzumaki) body with the eyes transplanted.  That's the least perfect Rikudou that you can get, compared to fully combining the genes of a super Uchiha and a super Senju.
> 
> Well, Danzou is an even less perfect Rikudou, but it's so bad in his case that he isn't even considered a Rikudou.


pretty much 



Klue said:


> And Susanoo.



and meteorites of the GG type


----------



## Raidoton (Nov 1, 2011)

Joker J said:


> Can't wait to see Chojuro again!


Even if he gets pwned?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 1, 2011)

shintebukuro said:


> Who gives a fuck if Genma and 2 others can use Hiraishin together?
> 
> Really, why does it matter? They cannot use it in a fight, at all. So, what difference does it fucking make if they have it or not?
> 
> ...



one of them touches the enemy, and then GG.
3>1


----------



## kagegak (Nov 1, 2011)

Its amazing that we are talking Minato an Nagato so much and they weren't even in the chapter

Poor Tsunade fans


----------



## Teach (Nov 1, 2011)

That "translated" script makes no sense. Get some translators that can translate it in english.


----------



## αce (Nov 1, 2011)

> However, I think Madara is stronger, but I think that has a lot to do with manipulations to his body. Kabuto stated he has been brought back beyond his prime via the edo tensei.



Madara corrected him and stated that he was not the one to create that power. Madara most likely was able to incorporate Senju cells into his body before his death, thus awakening the rinnegan.





> Poor Tsunade fans



If Madara was distracted and still managed to block/dodge Tsunade's punch from being teleported instantly to his location, she should just give up on life.


----------



## Hexa (Nov 1, 2011)

Rokudaime Sennin ™ said:


> Nagato didn't need senju genes to be considered a Rikudou on par with any other Rikudou Sennin.  Senju is simply a clan name, both the senjus and uzumakis have the physical, yang energies of the younger son, and they have different aspects of power derived from those energies.


Nagato has the "physical energy" aspect covered.  For the "spiritual energy" part, he only has the eyes, which isn't all the Uchiha got from the sage.

Madara has the spiritual energy from probably the most powerful Uchiha in (recent) history and the physical energy from probably the most powerful Senju in (recent) history intertwined in one body.


----------



## shintebukuro (Nov 1, 2011)

The Fool said:
			
		

> He only restored himself prior to the state when he resurrected Konoha, hence the reason why the original edo looked like the Nagato that died in the Pain invasion arc. He still had no mobility due to his legs being torched by Hanzou many years earlier.



He didn't restore himself to any particular "state." He cured his physical weakness, but did not have the physical ability to move fast since never having walked since Hanzou burnt him.

His legs didn't have any burn marks on them. Them being burned wasn't the problem, it was Nagato not walking for 20 years.


			
				Klue said:
			
		

> Not every Sharingan automatically has the ability to control the Kyuubi, it even took Madara some time to manage it.



The eyes had the ability to do so before being implanted into his head. 



> Just because we didn't see him use the Sharingan's techniques or Mokuton doesn't mean he was physically unable. Tobi hasn't used Mokuton either.



The fact it was not suggested in numerous occasions should really say something.



> Since Nagato is known as a Rikudou, he possess Uchiha and Senju powers by definition. Now way around that.



Yeah, he has the eyes the same way Kakashi has sharingan, and he probably has a decent-strength Senju-Uzumaki body. No Uchiha chakra or strong Senju life force, AKA half of RS' lineage.



> Nagato nuked Konoha, created a miniature satellite (both via proxy) before using Rinne Tensei.
> 
> I don't see how you can say he lacked power or talent, even when compared to Madara.



Kabuto thinks so. Big villain reveal and power scaling suggests it. Come on man.



			
				The Fool said:
			
		

> Rikudou means having the body and the eyes of the sage in one. He can use Susanoo because he has Madara’s EMS and uchiha powers. As for Mokuton, that’s different because he lacks Shodai’s cells.



Yes, the "body and eyes" were only half of what Rikudou passed down. Nagato is missing the chakra and the life force.

And Shodai does not arbitrarily have Mokuton; it's indicative of the fact that he has the strongest life force and is the strongest Senju.


> We don’t know the reason, but I remember that argument being used to prove the sharingan was better than the rinnegan. I wonder how that ended. Oh, wait.
> 
> And you still doubt the statements hyping the rinnegan even when you know it allows you to summon meteors that give you the potential to blow up the earth, which confirmed that the rinnegan has the power of destruction?



If Tobi could implant the other Rinnegan and continue to use his S/T jutsu, he would. That's all there is to it.



> Yeah, exactly. Kishi nerfed him even when he had been healed. Why was that? I’m sure even you know the answer.



Kishi nerfed him for that fight.

Outside of that, Nagato likely _opted_ to control Pain, rather than heal and fight personally. Much unlike Madara.

And how exactly do you suppose Tobi believes Sasuke could surpass Nagato?


----------



## The Fool (Nov 1, 2011)

Turrin said:


> I don't see why people are calling bullshit on Gema's Squad (or the Hokage's Guard Squad) knowing FTG. It would be dumb if Minato didn't try and pass this technique onto the next generation & it makes sense that he would teach his Kage Guards this technique, since then they would be able to more freely pull of combo's with him. As for the skill it takes to use the Jutsu, I don't think it takes away anything from Minato that 3 skilled Jonin (Kage Guards) he personally trained are able to use this technique, In-fact I believe it hypes him that it takes all three of them to use the Jutsu (and probably not as well as him).



Have to see the chapter, but from the way I read Tsunade was able to land a kill shot with one TS jutsu. It basically hypes Minato, because in a real fight (no edo tensei) Madara would be dead already if that's Minato landing a rasengan to the face.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 1, 2011)

Turrin said:


> I don't see why people are calling bullshit on Gema's Squad (or the Hokage's Guard Squad) knowing FTG. It would be dumb if Minato didn't try and pass this technique onto the next generation & it makes sense that he would teach his Kage Guards this technique, since then they would be able to more freely pull of combo's with him. As for the skill it takes to use the Jutsu, I don't think it takes away anything from Minato that 3 skilled Jonin (Kage Guards) he personally trained are able to use this technique, In-fact I believe it hypes him that it takes all three of them to use the Jutsu (and probably not as well as him).



Well because, where the fuck did this '4th hokage guard' come from ? 
And why are these guys the boyband that is Genma, raido and some other dude.

And why didn't Minato pass these techniques on to some guys who could actually use them to their potential ? 
Why genma and co ? 

Come on dawg. You know this is a big ass pull.

I'd even buy a completely new character with the ability to use hirashin claiming to be Minato's student from the past.
(we kinda bought a more ass pull story concerning a completely new character with the power of Rikodou claiming to be Jiraiya's student from the past.) So yeah, we would totally buy that.


----------



## HInch (Nov 1, 2011)

The Fool said:


> Have to see the chapter, but from the way I read Tsunade was able to land a kill shot with one TS jutsu. It basically hypes Minato, because in a real fight (no edo tensei) Madara would be dead already if that's Minato landing a rasengan to the face.



This is going to open a massive can of worms.

I'm a Minato fan and all, but Madara has already shown disinterest in potential damage due to understanding Edo Tensei's power. This will be the argument you will read about 10 more times in the next 15 minutes.


----------



## shintebukuro (Nov 1, 2011)

The Fool said:


> Have to see the chapter, but from the way I read Tsunade was able to land a kill shot with one TS jutsu. It basically hypes Minato, because in a real fight (no edo tensei) Madara would be dead already if that's Minato landing a rasengan to the face.



No, not at all.

Tsunade was teleported using Mabui's technique, and surprise-attacked Madara.

That says _nothing_ about Minato using Hiraishin. Nice imagination, though.


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Nov 1, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Well because, where the fuck did this '4th hokage guard' come from ?
> And why are these guys the boyband that is Genma, raido and some other dude.
> 
> And why didn't Minato pass these techniques on to some guys who could actually use them to their potential ?
> ...


----------



## HInch (Nov 1, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Well because, where the fuck did this '4th hokage guard' come from ?
> And why are these guys the boyband that is Genma, raido and some other dude.
> 
> And why didn't Minato pass these techniques on to some guys who could actually use them to their potential ?
> ...



I wish you jerks could be more awesome so I could rep you and then be able to rep Grimm again.


----------



## Godspeak X (Nov 1, 2011)

I don't get it how can we have spoilers this long and no chap?


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

shintebukuro said:


> The eyes had the ability to do so before being implanted into his head.



Indeed, Madara learned how to control the 9 Tails.



shintebukuro said:


> The fact it was not suggested in numerous occasions should really say something.
> 
> 
> Yeah, he has the eyes the same way Kakashi has sharingan, and he probably has an Uzumaki body. No Uchiha chakra or strong Senju life force.



Then he's not the third Rikudou.



shintebukuro said:


> Kabuto thinks so. Big villain reveal and power scaling suggests it. Come on man.



What are you talking about? I realize Madara is stronger, but no matter how strong and powerful Madara is, in no way shape or form does Nagato lack talent.


----------



## Maerala (Nov 1, 2011)

kagegak said:


> Its amazing that we are talking Minato an Nagato so much and they weren't even in the chapter
> 
> Poor Tsunade fans



Is this what Tsunade-bashing will devolve into when she gets new battle feats? How much people talk about her?


----------



## The Fool (Nov 1, 2011)

shintebukuro said:


> He didn't restore himself to any particular "state." He cured his physical weakness, but did not have the physical ability to move fast since never having walked since Hanzou burnt him.
> 
> His legs didn't have any burn marks on them. Them being burned wasn't the problem, it was Nagato not walking for 20 years.



Or, more logically, he hadn't walked in 20 years because he couldn't. The only thing Kabuto said was that Nagato had no mobility because of his legs. He did not state why. I fail to see the logic of your argument. It's like you are saying no mobility = using six paths. Tobi is running around with six paths right now and is walking just fine.


----------



## shintebukuro (Nov 1, 2011)

Klue said:
			
		

> Indeed, Madara learned how to control the 9 Tails.



Yes, it's a power of the eyes that one can grasp with enough training/talent. Sasuke learned to suppress Kyuubi chakra as well.


> Then he's not the third Rikudou.



The chakra and Life force are not necessary to be a Rikudou.



> What are you talking about?
> 
> No matter how strong and powerful Madara is, in no way shape or form does Nagato lack talent.



I was referring to power.



			
				The Fool said:
			
		

> Or, more logically, he hadn't walked in 20 years because he couldn't. The only thing Kabuto said was that Nagato had no mobility because of his legs. He did not state why. I fail to see the logic of your argument. It's like you are saying no mobility = using six paths. Tobi is running around with six paths right now and is walking just fine.



His legs were no longer screwed up, he couldn't walk because he weighed 50 pounds. 

After having his body restored to being healthy, he couldn't _move fast_ because he just spent 20 years _not moving_. His body was far better than skeleton-mode, but still unfit to move fast.


----------



## The Fool (Nov 1, 2011)

shintebukuro said:


> No, not at all.
> 
> Tsunade was teleported using Mabui's technique, and surprise-attacked Madara.
> 
> That says _nothing_ about Minato using Hiraishin. Nice imagination, though.



Still a TS tech.


----------



## navy (Nov 1, 2011)

Hexa said:


> I don't really know how "FTG" as a name for Hiraishin caught on.  Really, the name means "lightning rod", spelled with the kanji for "flying", "thunder" and "god".




Viz Media disagrees. 

Doppelganger no jutsu is canon.


----------



## Maerala (Nov 1, 2011)

How are objects not shredded to pieces by the speed of Mabui's Heavenly Transfer, yet people are? I would think superhuman ninja would be more durable than random items.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Nov 1, 2011)

lol, Minato got trolled. 3 fodders can use Hirashin. 

haha... lol I never seen this coming.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 1, 2011)

Hexa said:


> I don't really know how "FTG" as a name for Hiraishin caught on. Really, the name means "lightning rod", spelled with the kanji for "flying", "thunder" and "god".


 What are you talking about?

Minato's Hiraishin is 飛雷神 (Flying Thunder God)

飛 Hi - Fly
雷 Rai - Thunder
神 Shin - God

It is not Hiraishin 避雷針 (Lightning Rod).

避雷 Hirai - Lightning
針 Shin - Rod


----------



## Maerala (Nov 1, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> lol, Minato got trolled. 3 fodders can use Hirashin.
> 
> haha... lol



Isn't it hype for him that it takes the combined strength of three ninja to do but a fraction of what he can do effortlessly?


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 1, 2011)

The Fool said:


> If Nagato could have healed himself, I'm pretty sure he would have rather than being in a wheel chair half his life.
> 
> As far as FTG being used, I think this opens the door for Naruto to inherit it. It was coming sooner or later I suppose. It may even be "that jutsu." Seems to be hinted that such TS techniques are inherently suicidal in this chapter, which would mean the technique can backfire and kill the user.



No only Mabui's version is so dangerous, because she apparently links the starting point and the destination with a lightningbolt and transfers the object at the speed of the lightningbolt which is 150km/s. Obviously moving at such speeds will harm a human being. 



Hexa said:


> Nagato has the "physical energy" aspect covered.  For the "spiritual energy" part, he only has the eyes, which isn't all the Uchiha got from the sage.
> 
> Madara has the spiritual energy from probably the most powerful Uchiha in (recent) history and the physical energy from probably the most powerful Senju in (recent) history intertwined in one body.



The eyes are the vessel in which the spiritual energy of the Uchiha is concentrated. So whether you combine a Senju body with Uchiha eyes or an Uchiha with Senju DNA and lifeforce is all the same. The reason why Madara is stronger than Nagato isn't because he's a "more pure" or "better" Rikudou, it's simply because Madara is stronger than Nagato. He's better at fighting, has progressed further as a shinobi etc.



Grimmjowsensei said:


> Well because, where the fuck did this '4th hokage guard' come from ?
> And why are these guys the boyband that is Genma, raido and some other dude.
> 
> And why didn't Minato pass these techniques on to some guys who could actually use them to their potential ?
> ...



Apparently no one in Konoha had the potential to actually use the jutsu. I take it as given that Kakashi tried to master Hiraishin at some point, but he failed so he never had any reason to show his cobbled together version of it. The crappy version of the Genmatrio is the closest anyone ever came to Hiraishin. And with the disadvantages so obvious it's really no wonder no one uses it regularly.


----------



## HInch (Nov 1, 2011)

Godaime Hokage said:


> How are objects not shredded to pieces by the speed of Mabui's Heavenly Transfer, yet people are? I would think superhuman ninja would be more durable than random items.



More than likely an "inanimate, dead object" versus "living tissue" argument.




Godaime Hokage said:


> Isn't it hype for him that it takes the combined strength of three ninja to do but a fraction of what he can do effortlessly?



In the above argument Kakashi would be an inanimate poster.


----------



## Hexa (Nov 1, 2011)

tari101190 said:


> What are you talking about?
> 
> Minato's Hiraishin is 飛雷神 (Flying Thunder God)
> 
> It is not Hiraishin 避雷針 (Lightning Rod).


Given the nature of the technique, Kishimoto was probably just spelling out "lightning rod" with different, somewhat meaningful kanji.  "Flying thunder god" is just kind of nonsensical as a technique name, but it spells out a sensible technique name in Japanese.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Nov 1, 2011)

Godaime Hokage said:


> Isn't it hype for him that it takes the strength of three ninja combined to do even a fraction of what he can do effortlessly?



It would have been hype if it took 3 shinobi equivalent of Asuma, Kakashi or Gai tier. Not 3 fodders, 2 of whom struggled against sound 4.

This opens up the possibility that any shinobi could learn Hirashin. *Even TenTen*

Lets not forget that Tobirama Senju has some sort of S/T ninjutsu so I wouldn't be surprised if Nidaime passed it on to someone else who passed it on to Minato.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 1, 2011)

So there Is a break next weeks?


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> It would have been hype if it took 3 shinobi equivalent of Asuma, Kakashi or Gai tier. Not 3 fodders, 2 of whom struggled against sound 4.
> 
> This opens up the possibility that any shinobi could learn Hirashin. *Even TenTen*
> 
> Lets not forget that Tobirama Senju has some sort of S/T ninjutsu so I wouldn't be surprised if Nidaime passed it on to someone else who passed it on to Minato.



Hiraishin isn't a bloodline technique, we knew others could potentially learn it - what's your point?


----------



## The Fool (Nov 1, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> lol, Minato got trolled. 3 fodders can use Hirashin.
> 
> haha... lol I never seen this coming.



We were actually having a rather a civil discussion with little or no trolling until you showed up. I'm just sayin' dude.


----------



## Raidoton (Nov 1, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> It would have been hype if it took 3 shinobi equivalent of Asuma, Kakashi or Gai tier. Not 3 fodders, 2 of whom struggled against sound 4.


Weren't you the one who called Asuma always a fodder? 

Anyway it's a hype for Minato!


----------



## Maerala (Nov 1, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> It would have been hype if it took 3 shinobi equivalent of Asuma, Kakashi or Gai tier. Not 3 fodders, 2 of whom struggled against sound 4.
> 
> This opens up the possibility that any shinobi could learn Hirashin. *Even TenTen*
> 
> Lets not forget that Tobirama Senju has some sort of S/T ninjutsu so I wouldn't be surprised if Nidaime passed it on to someone else who passed it on to Minato.



Yet none of them can use it individually, whereas Minato can spam it with no visible drawbacks. I fail to see how this speaks badly of him in any way. Tenten could not hope to perform Hiraishin by herself, either.



Gabe said:


> So there Is a break next weeks?



Chapter for next week was confirmed, I believe. It is Oda (One Piece) who is taking a break.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 1, 2011)

Godaime Hokage said:


> Yet none of them can use it individually, whereas Minato can spam it with no visible drawbacks. I fail to see how this speaks badly of him in any way. Tenten could not hope to perform Hiraishin by herself, either.
> 
> 
> 
> Chapter for next week was confirmed, I believe. It is Oda (One Piece) who is taking a break.



That's good thanks


----------



## 24 Hours (Nov 1, 2011)

lol Minato 
I see this coming, since he's not an Uchiha to begin with


----------



## Hexa (Nov 1, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> The eyes are the vessel in which the spiritual energy of the Uchiha is concentrated.


Even if you say "the spiritual energy is concentrated in the eyes", it's still incomplete compared to a DNA fusion.

We've already been presented with the idea of "better" Rikudou among Rikudou.  Kabuto improved Madara's "Rikudou-ness" beyond what he previously had.


----------



## jacamo (Nov 1, 2011)

i thought Hiraishin = FTG

they're the same thing right?


----------



## Hexa (Nov 1, 2011)

jacamo said:


> i thought Hiraishin = FTG
> 
> they're the same thing right?


Totally.  I'm just saying it's kind of weird to nickname the technique as "FTG".


----------



## HInch (Nov 1, 2011)

24 Hours said:


> lol Minato
> I see this coming, since he's not an Uchiha to begin with



Oh God.

It's like Kakashi's arrival was a forewarning. Now we just need 1ph and the inevitable return of the troll king himself, Black Phoenix.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 1, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Apparently no one in Konoha had the potential to actually use the jutsu. I take it as given that Kakashi tried to master Hiraishin at some point, but he failed so he never had any reason to show his cobbled together version of it. The crappy version of the Genmatrio is the closest anyone ever came to Hiraishin. And with the disadvantages so obvious it's really no wonder no one uses it regularly.



He could have mentioned it. He could have tried to teach it to Naruto etc.
Since you know, Naruto took the rasengan to the next step in 3 days. While Minato couldn't in years.

Come on, no need to try to justify(because you can't) an asspull of this magnitude by writing the manga your way. Make peace with it, lol @ it and move on.


----------



## The Fool (Nov 1, 2011)

Hexa said:


> Even if you say "the spiritual energy is concentrated in the eyes", it's still incomplete compared to a DNA fusion.
> 
> We've already been presented with the idea of "better" Rikudou among Rikudou.  Kabuto improved Madara's "Rikudou-ness" beyond what he previously had.



Madara is probably a better a rikudou due to DNA manipulation. I doubt Nagato received Uchiha DNA but merely the rinnegan eyes. However, that doesn't necessarily mean Nagato with Uchiha DNA would not be equally powerful.


----------



## 24 Hours (Nov 1, 2011)

HInch said:


> Oh God.
> 
> It's like Kakashi's arrival was a forewarning. Now we just need 1ph and the inevitable return of the troll king himself, Black Phoenix.



my bud BP was back since week ago


----------



## B.o.t.i (Nov 1, 2011)

Lol how can nagato be discount rikudou when he mastered all chakra types at 8 and all the 6 paths.He was'nt doing mokuton in his sleep.

lol people trying to say madara aint a knockoff like it came natural to him right 

The moment RS himself gets revealed to have red hair will really fuck things up.


----------



## The Fool (Nov 1, 2011)

B.o.t.i said:


> Lol how can nagato be discount rikudou when he mastered all chakra types at 8 and all the 6 paths.He was'nt doing mokuton in his sleep.
> 
> lol people trying to say madara aint a knockoff like it came natural to him right
> 
> The moment RS himself gets revealed to have red hair will really fuck things up.



Yea, I don't get it either. Basically both Madara and Nagato received traits not natural to them to achieve their power, but clearly there is something about the DNA (likely kinjutsu along Orochimaru lines) that Madara used which has allowed him to replicate Hashirama's power. It's a much more advanced fusion of the two lines.

BTW, if Tobi is manipulating everything, I doubt seriously he would want Nagato to have Uchiha DNA as he would have become almost unstoppable.


----------



## jacamo (Nov 1, 2011)

God King Emperor Transcendent Shinto Deity Sasuke!!!!! 




*Spoiler*: __ 



why not?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 1, 2011)

Wait, why did Madara even gave the Rinnegan to Nagato in the first place, instead of just giving it to Tobi? Tobi would've gained Nagato's eyes later on anyway.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 1, 2011)

i knew that it would happen 


the kages are doomed , tsunade, raikage and mei are not aware of madara's rinnegan and mokuton.


btw i hope that mei will coment on madara's looks, she always does.

we might get some answers here, mainly about what madara did to the mizukage.


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Wait, why did Madara even gave the Rinnegan to Nagato in the first place, instead of just giving it to Tobi? Tobi would've gained Nagato's eyes later on anyway.



I think Nagato would have revived Madara, and Madara would have taken his eyes from Nagato.

But yeah, I don't see why Tobi wasn't given the Rinnegan in the first place. Unless he is completely incapable of using Rinne Tensei? Doubt it though.

All part of the mystery, I suppose.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 1, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> i knew that it would happen
> 
> 
> the kages are doomed , tsunade, raikage and mei are not aware of madara's rinnegan and mokuton.
> ...


He's like 30 years too old for her taste


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 1, 2011)

Klue said:


> I think Nagato would have revived Madara, and Madara would have taken his eyes from Nagato.
> 
> But yeah, I don't see why Tobi wasn't given the Rinnegan in the first place. Unless he is completely incapable of using Rinne Tensei? Doubt it though.
> 
> All part of the mystery, I suppose.


source...of avatar...plox 


btw the chapter this week is boring...only setting stuff up, and then we get a break? damn 



Edward Newgate said:


> He's like 30 years too old for her taste



HAHAHA i forgot this detail


----------



## xXHancockXx (Nov 1, 2011)

I am surprised that Tsunade is going to use Creation Rebirth. I thought she would not be able to use this jutsu, because it was said that she would use such a huge amount of chakra to perform this technique which she saved in her diamond for years. 
I remember her using Creation Rebirth during Pain?s invasion. She fell into a coma because of her lack of chakra and now just some weeks/months further she is able to use this technique again. Either Kishi forgot about this or she possesses a very speedy regeneration ability.


----------



## OneHitKill (Nov 1, 2011)

Ooniki foreshadowed this 

Now lets see if Dat Madara  can fodderize 5 kages :sanji


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 1, 2011)

Hexa said:


> Even if you say "the spiritual energy is concentrated in the eyes", it's still incomplete compared to a DNA fusion.
> 
> We've already been presented with the idea of "better" Rikudou among Rikudou.  Kabuto improved Madara's "Rikudou-ness" beyond what he previously had.



I really don't think it makes any difference as far as the Narutoverse is concerned. Kishi doesn't make such distinctions.

More like Kabuto restored Madara's body to a better state than how he previously was. From what we can tell Madara never recovered from his fight with Hashirama even though he gained the Rinnegan eventually. If Kabuto restored Rinnegan Madara's body he would have improved him beyond his prime in a way.





Grimmjowsensei said:


> He could have mentioned it. He could have tried to teach it to Naruto etc.
> Since you know, Naruto took the rasengan to the next step in 3 days. While Minato couldn't in years.
> 
> Come on, no need to try to justify(because you can't) an asspull of this magnitude by writing the manga your way. Make peace with it, lol @ it and move on.



People could have mentioned that Minato was his father for years. They didn't for some unfathomable reason. 
You would have wanted Kakashi to teach Naruto a jutsu he can't even properly use himself if at all? A jutsu which is apparently extremely difficult to use? Minato was a genius, Naruto is anything but one. And finally while Hiraishin is a highlevel jutsu the only reason it is so feared is because Minato was so incredibly good at using it. Without Minato's reaction speed the jutsu is next to worthless on the high levels. Until he gained KCM Naruto wasn't good enough to handle something like Hiraishin.
Naruto was taught the jutsu of Yondaime which suits him best and that is the Rasengan. He isn't the type for complicated sealing jutsu and the like. Easy does it for him.


----------



## Z3bra (Nov 1, 2011)

So kishi having writters block for next week's chapter?
he would....with pulling shit out his ass like fodders being able to perform FTG(even if its less practical than the original with the need for numbers to execute it)


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 1, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> HAHAHA i forgot this detail


Wait, no. Make it 40 years too old 

Assuming Nagato is 40 years old, Madara should be 50-60 since he lived after his fight with Hashirama to the time of Nagato's birth.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 1, 2011)

the way that kishi is setting things up...Oonoki and tsunade are in high risk, raikage could be too..

i can see oonoki dying, tsunade getting into a coma again, but it would be repetitive, chances are that she will die or get handicapped forever.

raikage i dont know, but would be a good opportunity to get hid of him.

gaara will remain untouched, and depending on how mei was related to the other mizukage, she could be in deep shit 

i can see a huge battle happening, at least one of the kages dying, and itachi arriving to stop kabuto.


----------



## vered (Nov 1, 2011)

seems like Dat Clone is still well and alive by the end of the chapter


----------



## Faustus (Nov 1, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> He's like 30 years too old for her taste



Madara has no age atm, he is an immortal, so your logic is flawed 



vered said:


> seems like Dat Clone is still well and alive by the end of the chapter



Yeah, fuck the haters, he is unstoppable!


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 1, 2011)

Faustus said:


> Madara has no age atm, he is an immortal, so your logic is flawed


He's still as old as he was when he died


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 1, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Wait, no. Make it 40 years too old
> 
> Assuming Nagato is 40 years old, Madara should be 50-60 since he lived after his fight with Hashirama to the time of Nagato's birth.





but i still bet that she will comment something, she did say "you of the uchiha" to sasuke, so she got to see other sexy uchiha men, perhaps she had madara in mind too.


----------



## vered (Nov 1, 2011)

Faustus said:


> Madara has no age atm, he is an immortal, so your logic is flawed
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, fuck the haters, he is unstoppable!



seriously Dat clone deserves his own series


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 1, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> but i still bet that she will comment something, she did say "you of the uchiha" to sasuke, so she got to see other sexy uchiha men, perhaps she had madara in mind too.


Maybe Shisui, too


----------



## Faustus (Nov 1, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> He's still as old as he was when he died



Kabuto said he is resurrected beyond his *prime*, you do the maths 



vered said:


> seriously Dat clone deserves his own series



Why bother with new, just rename this manga to "Datclone"! Do it, Kishi


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 1, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Maybe Shisui, too


could be 

lets not forget itachi xD


----------



## Icegaze (Nov 1, 2011)

xXHancockXx said:


> I am surprised that Tsunade is going to use Creation Rebirth. I thought she would not be able to use this jutsu, because it was said that she would use such a huge amount of chakra to perform this technique which she saved in her diamond for years.
> I remember her using Creation Rebirth during Pain?s invasion. She fell into a coma because of her lack of chakra and now just some weeks/months further she is able to use this technique again. Either Kishi forgot about this or she possesses a very speedy regeneration ability.



She also used Sozo Saisei against Kabuto, remember? There are different degrees to which one can use the jutsu without it being life-threatening. I guess she ran out of chakra when she used it to save the villagers during Pain's invason.


----------



## jacamo (Nov 1, 2011)

OneHitKill said:


> Ooniki foreshadowed this
> 
> Now lets see if Dat Madara  can fodderize 5 kages :sanji



Dat Madara? 

its Dat Genma right now


----------



## OneHitKill (Nov 1, 2011)

Fuck Minato


----------



## Icegaze (Nov 1, 2011)

I can picture Genma puting Hiraishin seals on his senbon toothpick instead of puting 'em on fancy kunai.


----------



## Maerala (Nov 1, 2011)

takL said:


> The (2page) Spread bang! The 5 kages bang!
> 
> The strongests line themselves up!!!!!!!!
> the end of the chap 　★



The strongest, you say? 

This will look awesome.


----------



## lathia (Nov 1, 2011)

Wait a minute, did Madara just get caught by surprise, by _a_ S/T technique? 

Naruto, may you pray to Kishi himself. That he grants you the ability to blitz 99% of the shinobi, bar RS himself.


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Nov 1, 2011)

Madara is going to take on the Five Kage?

Excellent. 

I fully expect him to solo.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 1, 2011)

S/T _should_ get anybody by surprise, i mean, come on


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

Hiraishin no Jutsu can pwn anyone. Not much of a surprise there.


----------



## xXHancockXx (Nov 1, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> She also used Sozo Saisei against Kabuto, remember? There are different degrees to which one can use the jutsu without it being life-threatening. I guess she ran out of chakra when she used it to save the villagers during Pain's invason.



I am not sure. Her Anbu said that she was using Creation Rebirth in order to save the villagers.
Madara
I just wonder how it is possible to accumulate  so much chakra during a little of period. I believe it has to be alot, because her standard chakra seems not to be enough, so that she has to release her seal.

I want to see that damn chapter!


----------



## Maerala (Nov 1, 2011)

xXHancockXx said:


> I am not sure. Her Anbu said that she was using Creation Rebirth in order to save the villagers.
> Madara
> I just wonder how it is possible to accumulate  so much chakra during a little of period. I believe it has to be alot, because her standard chakra seems not to be enough, so that she has to release her seal.
> 
> I want to see that damn chapter!



I'm more interested in _why_ she used it, if she's not injured. But I will wait to see before I come to conclusions. She must have something up her sleeve.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Nov 1, 2011)

I can't believe Madara got blitzed by fucking Tsunade. Shows how fucking broken S/T techniques are.


----------



## xXHancockXx (Nov 1, 2011)

Godaime Hokage said:


> I'm more concerned with _why_ she used, if she's not injured. But I will wait to see before I come to conclusions. She must have something up her sleeve.



Probably she has to use it because she took some damages by being teleported by Mabui?s technique?
But I really do hope that this won?t be the reason and she wants to show one of her secret jutsus. :amazed


----------



## OneHitKill (Nov 1, 2011)

He didn't get blitz by Tsunade....he didn't expect her to be there, he thought she was in the kitchen :sanji


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Nov 1, 2011)

It looks like Tobi is in fact related to Madara in some way, if the spoilers' mention of Mugen Tsukuyomi is correct. I'm eagerly awaiting to see what Tobi's reaction to all of this will be. 

And on another note, I'm glad that we're getting a glimpse of prime Onoki. Seems like Kishimoto plans on fully redeeming his character, which I approve of.


----------



## lathia (Nov 1, 2011)

HighLevelPlayer said:


> I can't believe Madara got blitzed by fucking Tsunade. Shows how fucking broken S/T techniques are.



Yeah, imagine it Minato's hands. You get stabbed and tagged at the same time. Try and escape and or anticipate just _how_ your opponent will appear? 

Good luck, you'll need it.

Oh Kishi, what have you done?


----------



## Maerala (Nov 1, 2011)

xXHancockXx said:


> Probably she has to use it because she took some damages by being teleported by Mabui?s technique?
> But I really do hope that this won?t be the reason and she wants to show one of her secret jutsus. :amazed



I thought that was the reason as well, but didn't they say something about putting a Hiraishin mark on Tsunade? Although now that I think about it, it makes a little more sense, although I'm not sure if they ended up using Katsuyu to do it. The spoilers are really hazy. I'm already thinking it was done this way to nerf Tsunade before she solo's everything.


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Nov 1, 2011)

I hope the Raikage's arm is restored by Tsunade in the beginning of the next chapter. It's rather awkward to see such a hands-on individual fight without one of his arms.

Though, that's probably just wishful thinking. Even still, the fact that the five Kage feel the need to gather together in order to defeat Madara speaks volumes about his monstrous power.


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

Godaime Hokage said:


> I'm more interested in _why_ she used it, if she's not injured. But I will wait to see before I come to conclusions. She must have something up her sleeve.



Mabui's transportation technique injured her:



			
				Mabui said:
			
		

> I know it! your body cant follow the speed of the transfer which is too high but only be shredded and youll die! So far this tenso no jutu has been able to transfer no other than the 3rd Raikage! that was Just because he had the body way too tough! maybe The 4th Raikage-sama but not hokage-sama, its impossible for you for sure!


----------



## Pretty Good Satan (Nov 1, 2011)

Godaime Hokage said:


> I'm more interested in _why_ she used it, if she's not injured. But I will wait to see before I come to conclusions. She must have something up her sleeve.



Damage from the teleportation jutsu?


----------



## Maerala (Nov 1, 2011)

Klue said:


> Mabui's transportation technique injured her:



I suppose that must be what happened. I was just a little confused about the Hiraishin mark on her, and how it got there. But I guess it was just used for the rest to teleport there.


----------



## HInch (Nov 1, 2011)

Godaime Hokage said:


> I thought that was the reason as well, but didn't they say something about putting a Hiraishin mark on Tsunade? Although now that I think about it, it makes a little more sense, although I'm not sure if they ended up using Katsuyu to do it. The spoilers are really hazy. I'm already thinking it was done this way to nerf Tsunade before she solo's everything.



This might be off, but...

Creation Rebirth was used to counter the damage of being teleported by the Kumo secretary person.

The tag on Tsunade was so that the hokage guard could teleport Mei straight to Tsunade's location.


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

Godaime Hokage said:


> I suppose that must be what happened. I was just a little confused about the Hiraishin mark on her, and how it got there. But I guess it was just used for the rest to teleport there.



Indeed, that's exactly what happened.

Genma and the others used Hiraishin no Jutsu to transport themselves in the Mizukage to Tsunade's location.


----------



## xXHancockXx (Nov 1, 2011)

Godaime Hokage said:


> I thought that was the reason as well, but didn't they say something about putting a Hiraishin mark on Tsunade? Although now that I think about it, it makes a little more sense, although I'm not sure if they ended up using Katsuyu to do it. The spoilers are really hazy. I'm already thinking it was done this way to nerf Tsunade before she solo's everything.



I hope you are right. Your explanation sounds way much better to hype Tsunade. 
How long did we have to wait to see her finally fighting in a serious fight? I still cannot believe that it will happen very soon.


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Nov 1, 2011)

According to the chapter, Onoki developed Madara's pessimism for life after hearing his hopeless statements concerning the Shinobi world. He destroyed his entire outlook on life, simply because he could.


----------



## xXHancockXx (Nov 1, 2011)

HInch said:


> This might be off, but...
> 
> Creation Rebirth was used to counter the damage of being teleported by the Kumo secretary person.
> 
> The tag on Tsunade was so that the hokage guard could teleport Mei straight to Tsunade's location.



Damn! Such a waste of chakra to have to use Creation Rebirth in the beginning of the battle. :/


----------



## Maerala (Nov 1, 2011)

HInch said:


> This might be off, but...
> 
> Creation Rebirth was used to counter the damage of being teleported by the Kumo secretary person.
> 
> The tag on Tsunade was so that the hokage guard could teleport Mei straight to Tsunade's location.





Klue said:


> Indeed, that's exactly what happened. Even if they sent Katsuyu, how did Katsuyu get back to HQ?
> 
> Genma and the others used Hiraishin no Jutsu to transport themselves in the Mizukage to Tsunade's location.



Makes sense, although I still don't see how they marked her in the first place.



xXHancockXx said:


> I hope you are right. Your explanation sounds way much better to hype Tsunade.
> How long did we have to wait to see her finally fighting in a serious fight? I still cannot believe that it will happen very soon.



I'm still a little uncomfortable with the fact that she has to share a fight with four other (possibly more) people, but at this point I'll take what I can get, and of course it should've been expected, looking at who she was up against. Still hoping for a solo fight one day.


----------



## God Hand (Nov 1, 2011)

silenceofthelambs said:


> And on another note, I'm glad that we're getting a glimpse of prime Onoki. Seems like Kishimoto plans on fully redeeming his character, which I approve of. [/COLOR][/FONT]



I didn't think Oonoki has had a bad showing thus far.....

Hes old sure, but even still he has done more then most of the named good guys in this war so far.


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Nov 1, 2011)

Zatoichi said:


> I didn't think Oonoki has had a bad showing thus far.....
> 
> Hes old sure, but even still he has done more then most of the named good guys in this war so far.



He hasn't had a "poor showing" per se, but his consistent back problems have been a severe handicap that have allowed opponents like the Second Mizukage to easily take advantage of him.

By redemption I mean a display that would rival those of his prime form.


----------



## GunX2 (Nov 1, 2011)

Sounds like a epic fight....but something tells me Madara is going to solo. Gaara and Onoki are near exhausted from all the fighting. Raikage is missing an arm. I think its going to take Itachi to beat Kabuto before Madara kills them.

I also dont see many of the kages dieing. I see Itachi taking out Kabuto before it happens.But who knows. Things are getting good though.


----------



## xXHancockXx (Nov 1, 2011)

Godaime Hokage said:


> I'm still a little uncomfortable with the fact that she has to share a fight with four other (possibly more) people, but at this point I'll take what I can get, and of course it should've been expected, looking at who she was up against. Still hoping for a solo fight one day.



I agree with you. I was really excited when she decided to join the battlefield on her own and I really thought that she would facing Madara alone due to the Senju-Uchiha stuff. But well, you?re right, we have to take what we can get at the moment. Hopefully she will be one of those fighting Madara while some of the others handling Muu.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Nov 1, 2011)

Godaime Hokage said:


> I thought that was the reason as well, but didn't they say something about putting a Hiraishin mark on Tsunade? Although now that I think about it, it makes a little more sense, although I'm not sure if they ended up using Katsuyu to do it. The spoilers are really hazy. I'm already thinking it was done this way to nerf Tsunade before she solo's everything.



Oh don't be greedy, Tsunade just survived something that only the 3rd and 4th Raikage could. But I wonder... does this mean that Tsunade with Genesis Rebirth could potentially tank a FRS? :ho


----------



## God Hand (Nov 1, 2011)

^^
I see what you mean Silence

Anyways, I predict Tsunades death in this fight.  The 3 Sannin have always represented Naruto, Sasuke, and Sakura, so the old Sannin have to be cleared away so the new Sannin can take their place.  Obviously Jiraiya's gone, Orochimaru is temporarily gone, now its Tsunades turn.  She is both a Sannin and the Hokage, she will be replaced.


----------



## xXHancockXx (Nov 1, 2011)

DarkTorrent said:


> Oh don't be greedy, Tsunade just survived something that only the 3rd and 4th Raikage could. But I wonder... does this mean that Tsunade with Genesis Rebirth could potentially tank a FRS? :ho



But don?t you guys think that it is remarkable that she was able to kick Madara, although she was damaged by the teleporting jutsu? According to the spoilers she kicked him and then began to use Creation Rebirth. :amazed


----------



## HInch (Nov 1, 2011)

Godaime Hokage said:


> Makes sense, although I still don't see how they marked her in the first place.



The plan to get Tsunade into the battle showed the weakness of the Kumo transport. Tsunade could essentially tank it, as she knew she had an insane regeneration jutsu. Even then she was risking death as no one could be sure of the outcome. (Bravery++)

The tag came in when Tsunade herself pointed out Genma and pals knew (ass pull) the 4th's teleportation jutsu and so the logical idea would be for Tsunade to risk her life, then be the marking to get Mei there for a full blown Kage versus super kage showdown.

E: Didn;t think of her attacking before healing. That's pretty boss.


----------



## OneHitKill (Nov 1, 2011)

Wait are we finally gonna see Raikage go all out? 



Since we all know two or more kages are gonna die cause they fucked with Dat Madara . We have to see what the current kages can really do compared to their legendary predecessors, like Nidaime Mizukage

Raikage....with two arms fuck yea :sanji


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Nov 1, 2011)

silenceofthelambs said:


> And on another note, I'm glad that we're getting a glimpse of prime Onoki. Seems like Kishimoto plans on fully redeeming his character, which I approve of. [/COLOR][/FONT]



It's kind of the same for a lot of the Kage's they made some rather big mistakes especially Gaara and A unwilling to bring the full force of alliance mainly due to fear hopefully they can redeem themselves in this fight also I am pretty excited to see what Tsunade can do especially when some people think Gai or Neji can beat her.


----------



## Maerala (Nov 1, 2011)

GunX2 said:


> Sounds like a epic fight....but something tells me Madara is going to solo. Gaara and Onoki are near exhausted from all the fighting. Raikage is missing an arm. I think its going to take Itachi to beat Kabuto before Madara kills them.
> 
> I also dont see many of the kages dieing. I see Itachi taking out Kabuto before it happens.But who knows. Things are getting good though.



Now that you mention it, giving Tsunade this handicap might be what Kishi intended, to level out the playing field among the Kage. Gaara, Ōnoki, and Mei have been fighting for quite a while now, and their chakra levels are not ideal at the moment. Tsunade is now in the same situation because of Creation Rebirth. A's a chakra monster either way, but he _is_ missing an arm.

Interesting.  I wonder what Kishi hopes to accomplish by nerfing them all when they're fighting Madara, of all people.



xXHancockXx said:


> I agree with you. I was really excited when she decided to join the battlefield on her own and I really thought that she would facing Madara alone due to the Senju-Uchiha stuff. But well, you?re right, we have to take what we can get at the moment. Hopefully she will be one of those fighting Madara while some of the others handling Muu.



Amen, sister. 



DarkTorrent said:


> Oh don't be greedy, Tsunade just survived something that only the 3rd and 4th Raikage could. But I wonder... does this mean that Tsunade with Genesis Rebirth could potentially tank a FRS? :ho



Poo! I doubt Heavenly Transfer actually tears people to shreds. Mabui didn't even think it could be used on humans; she probably just made an assumption, even though Tsunade's body is quite durable.


----------



## jacamo (Nov 1, 2011)

can someone clear this up for me?

is Creation Rebirth a Yin Release jutsu? 

or is it just the seal thats Yin? and Creation Rebirth is Yang?


----------



## calimike (Nov 1, 2011)

xXHancockXx said:


> I am not sure. Her Anbu said that she was using Creation Rebirth in order to save the villagers.
> 1
> I just wonder how it is possible to accumulate  so much chakra during a little of period. I believe it has to be alot, because her standard chakra seems not to be enough, so that she has to release her seal.
> 
> I want to see that damn chapter!





Godaime Hokage said:


> I'm more interested in _why_ she used it, if she's not injured. But I will wait to see before I come to conclusions. She must have something up her sleeve.





HighLevelPlayer said:


> I can't believe Madara got blitzed by fucking Tsunade. Shows how fucking broken S/T techniques are.



Everyone look at chapter 169: Tsunade was using Creation Rebirth...
1
1
1


----------



## Sword Sage (Nov 1, 2011)

Zatoichi said:


> ^^
> I see what you mean Silence
> 
> Anyways, I predict Tsunades death in this fight.  The 3 Sannin have always represented Naruto, Sasuke, and Sakura, so the old Sannin have to be cleared away so the new Sannin can take their place.  Obviously Jiraiya's gone, Orochimaru is temporarily gone, now its Tsunades turn.  She is both a Sannin and the Hokage, she will be replaced.



Tsunade is not going to die in this arc.

Orochimaru is still alive and he will likely come back alive and Sasuke is no longer a snake, Kabuto is.

Sakura doesn't even have the Slug Summoning and Sasuke now has the Hawk Summoning.


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Nov 1, 2011)

In my opinion, it's the characters who most energetically rejected Naruto's idealism that are going to die (i.e. Onoki and A). They will "pick themselves up," and remember what it was they once lived for.

Also, the Raikage's death would anger Bee, who we've only seen in a carefree state up till now. Losing his "brother" would certainly spark the flames of anger.


----------



## Maerala (Nov 1, 2011)

jacamo said:


> can someone clear this up for me?
> 
> is Creation Rebirth a Yin Release jutsu?
> 
> or is it just the seal thats Yin? and Creation Rebirth is Yang?



Yin and yang chakra are still mysteries, for the most part. All I know is that Tsunade's forehead seal (the Yin Seal) is an S-rank sealing technique separate from Creation Rebirth that is used to power up Creation Rebirth because of the saved up chakra in it, but can also be used for other purposes. Although yin chakra is used for genjutsu, so it's not so far-fetched to think it powers up medical techniques, too.


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Nov 1, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> Tsunade is not going to die in this arc.
> 
> Orochimaru is still alive and he will likely come back alive and Sasuke is no longer a snake, Kabuto is.



I am not sure if Tsunade will die or not but I don't see the point of reviving Oro Naruto would stomp him easily never mind Kabuto is just a superior version


----------



## Addy (Nov 1, 2011)

hopefully tsunade dies or onoiki. 

seriously, it's getting annoying with this "are they dead or alive" shtick 

and i really want to see kakashi as hokage


----------



## God Hand (Nov 1, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> Tsunade is not going to die in this arc.
> 
> Orochimaru is still alive and he will likely come back alive and Sasuke is no longer a snake, Kabuto is.
> 
> Sakura doesn't even have the Slug Summoning and Sasuke now has the Hawk Summoning.



There may be some differences but the original premise for the Old Sannin = New Sannin still exists.

Naruto student of Jiraiya, Frog Summons and Sage's, both good characters.
Sakura student of Tsunade, both medics, both good characters.
Sasuke student of Orochimaru, both part of teams with the other characters, both turned bad and betrayed the others, both are bad characters.

Sakura doesn't need Slug Summons for this symbolism to work.


----------



## Maerala (Nov 1, 2011)

Addy said:


> hopefully tsunade dies or onoiki.
> 
> seriously, it's getting annoying with this "are they dead or alive" shtick
> 
> and i really want to see kakashi as hokage



Tsunade's not going to die anytime soon, at least not in this fight, and I doubt Kishimoto will go through the whole will-Kakashi-be-Hokage nonsense again, especially after Kakashi has told us several times that he does _not_ want the position.

The Sixth Hokage will almost certainly be Uzumaki Naruto.


----------



## jacamo (Nov 1, 2011)

Godaime Hokage said:


> Yin and yang chakra are still mysteries, for the most part. All I know is that Tsunade's forehead seal (the Yin Seal) is an S-rank sealing technique separate from Creation Rebirth that is used to power up Creation Rebirth because of the saved up chakra in it, but can also be used for other purposes. Although yin chakra is used for genjutsu, so it's not so far-fetched to think it powers up medical techniques, too.



Yin release powering Medical jutsu... thats what doesnt make sense to me

if pure Yin = Genjutsu... then Pure Yang should = Medical jutsu

especially if you consider that Tsunade is Senju/Uzumaki so she should be Yang-oreinted anyway, how can her most powerful Medical jutsu be Yin release?


----------



## bleakwinter (Nov 1, 2011)

Yin is the power of creation and imagination. Yang is physical energy. Tobi described this to Sasuke when he was talking about the Rikudou Sennin. With that said, I think it makes sense that Yin release can be both Genjutsu and healing.


----------



## Addy (Nov 1, 2011)

Godaime Hokage said:


> Tsunade's not going to die anytime soon, at least not in this fight, and I doubt Kishimoto will go through the whole will-Kakashi-be-Hokage nonsense again, especially after Kakashi has told us several times that he does _not_ want the position.
> 
> The Sixth Hokage will almost certainly be Uzumaki Naruto.



i know she won't die but i can still dream 



jacamo said:


> Yin release powering Medical jutsu... thats what doesnt make sense to me
> 
> if pure Yin = Genjutsu... then Pure Yang should = Medical jutsu
> 
> especially if you consider that Tsunade is Senju/Uzumaki so she should be Yang-oreinted anyway, how can her most powerful Medical jutsu be Yin release?



i thought she would use yang seeing that it's more physical.


----------



## Esponer (Nov 1, 2011)

jacamo said:


> Yin release powering Medical jutsu... thats what doesnt make sense to me
> 
> if pure Yin = Genjutsu... then Pure Yang should = Medical jutsu
> 
> especially if you consider that Tsunade is Senju/Uzumaki so she should be Yang-oreinted anyway, how can her most powerful Medical jutsu be Yin release?


Senju Tōka was a world-renowned genjutsu user, which is yin. Hashirama also used genjutsu at a high level. I think you're expecting Uchiha = Yin and Senju = Yang to be an enforced rule, which it isn't.


----------



## Maerala (Nov 1, 2011)

jacamo said:


> Yin release powering Medical jutsu... thats what doesnt make sense to me
> 
> if pure Yin = Genjutsu... then Pure Yang should = Medical jutsu
> 
> especially if you consider that Tsunade is Senju/Uzumaki so she should be Yang-oreinted anyway, how can her most powerful Medical jutsu be Yin release?





Addy said:


> i thought she would use yang seeing that it's more physical.



Medical techniques can be used to heal afflictions of the mind (Tsunade healed the effects of Tsukuyomi), they're just far less common. I'm thinking it could really be either, but I'm leaning towards yin. If it were yang, then wouldn't Tsunade's seal be called Yōfūin (Yang Seal) and not Infūin (Yin Seal), especially since its main purpose is to power a powerful healing jutsu?



Esponer said:


> Senju Tōka was a world-renowned genjutsu user, which is yin. Hashirama also used genjutsu at a high level. I think you're expecting Uchiha = Yin and Senju = Yang to be an enforced rule, which it isn't.



Now that you mention her, I'm baffled that this woman wasn't resurrected.


----------



## jacamo (Nov 1, 2011)

bleakwinter said:


> Yin is the power of creation and imagination. Yang is physical energy. Tobi described this to Sasuke when he was talking about the Rikudou Sennin. With that said, I think it makes sense that Yin release can be both Genjutsu and healing.





Godaime Hokage said:


> Medical techniques can be used to heal afflictions of the mind (Tsunade healed the effects of Tsukuyomi), they're just far less common. I'm thinking it could really be either, but I'm leaning towards yin. If it were yang, then wouldn't Tsunade's seal be called Yōfūin (Yang Seal) and not Infūin (Yin Seal), especially since its main purpose is to power a powerful healing jutsu?



well... maybe... i dont know, seeing what others think

but i kind of think it makes the whole idea more rounded for the seal to be Yin and for the Creation Rebirth chakra to be Yang

but then again, who said Fuinjutsu has to be Yin/Yang balanced?


essentially, 2 reasons

- Senju/Uzumaki should be Yang-oriented
- it was stated Yin release = genjutsu


----------



## riyuhou (Nov 1, 2011)

Who is Senju Toka ? 

Anyway, I hope/think only the new generation of Kage will survive this death match against Madara.

Onoki, A and Tsunade must die, it's time for them to batton pass.

Onoki's son, Darui and Naruto will be the next generation of Kage with Gaara and Mei.

I mean, Madara need to kill important characters, else the hype he get is ridiculous.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 1, 2011)

The sadistic Madara fan in me is laughing at how butthurt he is over Hashirama still.


----------



## Maerala (Nov 1, 2011)

riyuhou said:


> Who is Senju Toka ?
> 
> Anyway, I hope/think only the new generation of Kage will survive this death match against Madara.
> 
> ...



She was seen in a flashback with Hashirama, and the databook told us her name and that she was a world-famous genjutsu-user, and a close associate of Hashirama's.

Anyway, we should remember that a Kage doesn't need to die for another to take the title. Hiruzen didn't have to die for Minato to become Hokage. It's Tsunade's personal wish to see Naruto become Hokage. She'll surely give him the hat as soon as she believes he's ready. She can't die before she sees her lifelong dream fulfilled. Tsunade is actually a pretty important character, guys. She had an entire arc dedicated to her and her backstory.


----------



## Unknown (Nov 1, 2011)

Zatoichi said:


> There may be some differences but the original premise for the Old Sannin = New Sannin still exists.
> 
> Naruto student of Jiraiya, Frog Summons and Sage's, both good characters.
> Sakura student of Tsunade, both medics, both good characters.
> ...



She may not need it, but she'll get it, aswell as some other jutsus from Tsunade.

Sakura by the end of this war will be a Tsunade 2.0 version, she'll be more powerful than Tsunade.

The same way Naruto surpased Jiraiya after learning the sage mode over Jiraya's level.
The same way Sasuke surpased Itachi after learning the MS over Itachi's level.
The same way Kabuto surpased Orochimaru after learning the ET over Orochimaru's level.


This war is supposed to be so the secundary characters have their development and power ups, Chouji, Hinata/Neji, Shino, Kiba, Gaara, Temari, Kankoru, Sai, Sakura, Omoi..., they will all get at least a little development and a few power ups, and the likes of Sakura, as they are closer to the main characters, they'll get greater power ups.


----------



## jacamo (Nov 1, 2011)

riyuhou said:


> Who is Senju Toka ?



ha... oh yeh

we dont know anything about her... she could have been Yin-oriented


----------



## iGoku (Nov 1, 2011)

Godaime Hokage said:


> Tsunade's not going to die anytime soon, at least not in this fight, and I doubt Kishimoto will go through the whole will-Kakashi-be-Hokage nonsense again, especially after Kakashi has told us several times that he does _not_ want the position.
> 
> The Sixth Hokage will almost certainly be Uzumaki Naruto.



kakashi has NEVER said he does not want the position he just said he thinks he aint suited for it but remember he DID accept it. anyway, just because tsunade dies doesnt mean kakashi will be hokage. naruto will and already has had such a big impact on this war that he will obviously be the next hokage and this war will give him a lot of experience.

so the chances of tsunade dying are high and she will give way to naruto.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 1, 2011)

You've got to wonder where in the hell Tobi and the jinchuuriki are going.


----------



## Seraphiel (Nov 1, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> The sadistic Madara fan in me is laughing at how butthurt he is over Hashirama still.



Wasn't the butthurtnes from the flashback?


----------



## iGoku (Nov 1, 2011)

President Goobang said:


> You've got to wonder where in the hell Tobi and the jinchuuriki are going.



holiday


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Nov 1, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> The sadistic Madara fan in me is laughing at how butthurt he is over Hashirama still.



He didn't mention Hashirama in this chapter.

That was in a flashback with Onoki, and it's unclear if he said "do not mention [Hashirama's name] to me again," or "don't talk to me about the Shinobi name." 

He might still be agitated over his loss at the Valley of the End, but to me it seems as if he's past the stage of "butthurt" now.



President Goobang said:


> You've got to wonder where in the hell Tobi and the jinchuuriki are going.



Apparently, towards Naruto and Killer Bee.


----------



## Maerala (Nov 1, 2011)

iGoku said:


> kakashi has NEVER said he does not want the position he just said he thinks he aint suited for it but remember he DID accept it. anyway, just because tsunade dies doesnt mean kakashi will be hokage. naruto will and already has had such a big impact on this war that he will obviously be the next hokage and this war will give him a lot of experience.
> 
> so the chances of tsunade dying are high and she will give way to naruto.



He accepted under pressure, because he was the next best choice for the position and had been nominated without his approval. By the time he could get a word in, the other Kage had already said they'd support him, and the Konoha Council had come to a decision. He was _relieved_ when Tsunade woke up.

Frankly, I never understood this fervent desire for Kakashi to be Hokage. Look at what he's doing now and compare it to what Tsunade's been doing up until this chapter. I know what it's like to have your favorite character sitting on their ass doing nothing (combat-wise) and getting no battle feats, and trust me, it ain't pretty.

He'll never be Hokage, and his fans should be happy. The fact that he's been nominated and accepted so widely is proof enough that he's competent enough to obtain the position.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 1, 2011)

Unknown said:


> She may not need it, but she'll get it, aswell as some other jutsus from Tsunade.
> 
> Sakura by the end of this war will be a Tsunade 2.0 version, she'll be more powerful than Tsunade.
> 
> ...


I mentioned this before but I don't think Sakura will ever surpass Tsunade. I suppose she could surpass as a medic but on the battlefield? No.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 1, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Wasn't the butthurtnes from the flashback?



Are you mocking my reading comprehension skills? 



silenceofthelambs said:


> He didn't mention Hashirama in this chapter.
> 
> That was in a flashback with Onoki, and it's unclear if he said "do not mention [Hashirama's name] to me again," or "don't talk to me about the Shinobi name."
> 
> He might still be agitated over his loss at the Valley of the End, but to me it seems as if he's past the stage of "butthurt" now.



Shush. Let me get my amusement out of it anyway. 

Why would it be "Shinobi name"? I'm going with Hashirama, unless he's enraged about someone else who we don't know about yet.


----------



## iGoku (Nov 1, 2011)

Godaime Hokage said:


> He accepted under pressure, because he was the next best choice for the position and had been nominated without his approval. By the time he could get a word in, the other Kage had already said they'd support him, and the Konoha Council had come to a decision. He was _relieved_ when Tsunade woke up.
> 
> Frankly, I never understood this fervent desire for Kakashi to be Hokage. Look at what he's doing now and compare it to what Tsunade's been doing up until this chapter. I know what it's like to have your favorite character sitting on their ass doing nothing (combat-wise) and getting no battle feats, and trust me, it ain't pretty.
> 
> He'll never be Hokage, and his fans should be happy. The fact that he's been nominated and accepted so widely is proof enough that he's competent enough to obtain the position.



well obviously he would be relieved when his hokage woke up, what was he supposed to say? "bitch why did you wake up i wanted to be hokage?" its true he did accept under pressure but he still did accept and it shows that the village has more than one capable leader just as jiraiya said. but yeah, as i said the chances of tsunade dying are high. she needs to make way for naruto and i dont see her quitting as hokage but you never know.

obviously he wont be hokage even though he will do a good job lol its very obvious naruto will be the next hokage


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Nov 1, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Shush. Let me get my amusement out of it anyway.
> 
> Why would it be "Shinobi name"? I'm going with Hashirama, unless he's enraged about someone else who we don't know about yet.



Because of this:



takL said:


> Madara: There is no alliance or whatever...just obey the power of Konoha! *And don't mention the name of the Shinobi to me!*



Why would he be so vague, if the conversation is in reference to Hashirama? I would think that the appropriate wording would be "don't mention the name of _that_ Shinobi to me." 

It could be Hashirama, though. I just find it odd that he wouldn't say his name, and also prevent Onoki from doing so.


----------



## jacamo (Nov 1, 2011)

personally i think Yamato(Tenzou) is more of a leader type 

Kakashi is too busy with his "novels"


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Nov 1, 2011)

doubt naruto clone and the rest of the ninja army is gonna sit idle


----------



## riyuhou (Nov 1, 2011)

Godaime Hokage said:


> She was seen in a flashback with Hashirama, and the databook told us her name and that she was a world-famous genjutsu-user, and a close associate of Hashirama's.



Thanks




Godaime Hokage said:


> Anyway, we should remember that a Kage doesn't need to die for another to take the title. Hiruzen didn't have to die for Minato to become Hokage. It's Tsunade's personal wish to see Naruto become Hokage. She'll surely give him the hat as soon as she believes he's ready. She can't die before she sees her lifelong dream fulfilled. Tsunade is actually a pretty important character, guys. She had an entire arc dedicated to her and her backstory.



Well, it seems it's only the case when someone better than the current Kage appear (because the current one is too old, and the new one is upper hax).

It can be done with Tsunade batton pass to Naruto... but not for Onoki and A. I can't see anyone in their respective country as strong as them (maybe bee if he is not sealed).

So yes you are right, Tsunade still have a chance to survive, but still, I hope she will die for more dramatic purpose.

I'd prefer see her die fulfilling her longlife dream by appointing Naruto Hokage (like Nidaime did with Sarutobi).
To be honest, I would like it better than "Naruto you surpass me, your the new Hokage from today" (even if it's probably true now).

And hell, Madara has to legitimate all his hype. 2 Kage is a minimum...but since Oonoki is already half dead, 3  would be great.

I mean, what danger will be left for Naruto if even Rinnegan Madara is dealt with without killing at least 2/3 kage ?


----------



## αce (Nov 1, 2011)

> The sadistic *Madara fan* in me is laughing at how butthurt he is over Hashirama still.





I c wut u did thar


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Nov 1, 2011)

i wonder why madara didnt kill oonoki back in the day.


----------



## Lelouch71 (Nov 1, 2011)

Wow so many people are desperate blood today. It's a damn shonen people. I highly doubt anyone is going die. If one of the kages is going to die it would likely be Oonoki. Gaara is still a kid and already died once so he's protected. Mei is relatively young in comparison to Raikage, Tsunade, and Oonoki. No one in the Mist Village will be able to step up if she dies so she's safe. Likewise for Raikage. The only person who could take his place is Killerbee and he has a target on his back. I personally don't think Tsunade will die unless it's to revive Naruto from death (post extraction). Unless that happen she will continue to keep the seat warm for Naruto once he proven that he's ready. Thus that leaves Oonoki. Although now that he has the 3 other Kages and KB Naruto, as back up his life expectancy went back up a little.


----------



## αce (Nov 1, 2011)

> i wonder why madara didnt kill oonoki back in the day.



He's a merciful god.


----------



## riyuhou (Nov 1, 2011)

Lelouch71 said:


> Wow so many people are desperate blood today. It's a damn shonen people. I highly doubt anyone is going die. If one of the kages is going to die it would likely be Oonoki. Gaara is still a kid and already died once so he's protected. Mei is relatively young in comparison to Raikage, Tsunade, and Oonoki. No one in the Mist Village will be able to step up if she dies so she's safe. Likewise for Raikage. The only person who could take his place is Killerbee and he has a target on his back. I personally don't think Tsunade will die unless it's to revive Naruto from death (post extraction). Unless that happen she will continue to keep the seat warm for Naruto once he proven that he's ready. Thus that leaves Oonoki. Although now that he has the 3 other Kages and KB Naruto, as back up his life expectancy went back up a little.



A war without Major death IN BOTH SIDE is not a war. 

It's a shonen but still, even ACE and WHITEBEARD died in marinford.
Even Netero died against the king.

Shonen does not mean barby world.

For credibility, world war need major death.

Seeing how kishi is in the "world need to grow", "next generetion is coming" etc... I think most of the old one will die (A, Onoki and mybe Tsunade).


----------



## Seraphiel (Nov 1, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Are you mocking my reading comprehension skills?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No please don't shoot me, I love you and stuff.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Nov 1, 2011)

i found the chapter spoilers easy to masturbate to  

but seriously, this chapter is looking really good, i usually like flashbacks xD


----------



## AoshiKun (Nov 1, 2011)

All Kages fighting together? Damn cool.
Perhaps this fight will go till the end of the year, the cliffhanger of this year might be who is the winner or something like this.

The only "lol moment" I found was Tsunade saying Madara is an Uchiha and they need protection against his Katons 

He has the fucking Rinnegan bitch....


----------



## iamin (Nov 1, 2011)

hi guys..
I heard there is no chapter next week  . well , is there ???
thanks


----------



## King Scoop (Nov 1, 2011)

I knew it, "That jutsu" = Hirashin.


----------



## Time Expired (Nov 1, 2011)

Tsunade using Souzou Saisei already?


----------



## Mister (Nov 1, 2011)

Madara has way too much to defeat the Kages from all Seven Paths to possible other Rinnegan powers to his EMS jutsu or jutsu set to his MS jutsu set to his base Sharingan and Katon to his Katon which got Tsunade worried alongside possible other jutsu such as Mokuton.

In fact there's a chance he might have Izanagi being a Rikudou and all which may help him bypass sealing. 

Historically a Rinnegan user has always been watered down so anyone who isn't Naruto's best (Naruto was watered down last time with Nagato too), Sasuke or Kabuto, can compete. 
The five Kage are fighting a healthy Rinnegan user with no drawbacks whose also immortal; this Rinnegan user has a lot of jutsu he wants to test out too and with that I don't think the Kages will win... when is the last time a villian with such relevance failed when they wanted to test out jutsu.


----------



## Gonder (Nov 1, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> He's a merciful god.



it funny how you keep calling faildara a god when his just kabuto bitch


----------



## Superstars (Nov 1, 2011)

I think we can all agree now that Madara is on his way out. However this should be an interesting battle.


----------



## Maerala (Nov 1, 2011)

That new post in the spoilers thread got me all tingly and wet.

Damn it.


----------



## Seraphiel (Nov 1, 2011)

Godaime Hokage said:


> *That new post in the spoilers thread got me all tingly and wet.*
> 
> Damn it.





> Madara : There is no alliance. Kneel in front of the power of Konoha. And never speak of that man in front of me.



Excuse me while I change my pants.


----------



## Fay (Nov 1, 2011)

So katon is really the element Uchiha were known for (like futon for the Uzumaki)? Which leaves me wondering why Sasuke is the only Uchiha who uses raiton so much...his trump card against Itachi was even the raiton technique Kirin...


----------



## Gonder (Nov 1, 2011)

so much for madara leting shodai win


----------



## gershwin (Nov 1, 2011)

Amazing. Madara is not serious yet. Just testing jutsus


----------



## Mister (Nov 1, 2011)

I don't recall Uzumaki being known for Fuutn, they were known for potent Fuuinjutsu. 

Sasuke obviously prefers Raiton due to the flexibility, Katon's good for a powerful hit if needed.
Plus I guess Raiton helps him from underground attacks aimed at his Susano'o like Gaara's sand or a Doton.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 1, 2011)

I think this will he a good fight probably last a few weeks. It would be awesome if Madara beats all five of the kages.


----------



## Maerala (Nov 1, 2011)

Fay said:


> So katon is really the element Uchiha were known for (like futon for the Uzumaki)? Which leaves me wondering why Sasuke is the only Uchiha who uses raiton so much...his trump card against Itachi was even the raiton technique Kirin...



I'm sure nature-type affinities varied among members. Regardless of affinity, however, they were all taught high-level Fire techniques, simply because it was the clan's trademark. Sasuke's affinity was Lightning, but he still uses powerful Fire jutsu because they were taught to him as a child as part of the clan's training.

Also, I think Naruto is the only Uzumaki we know to have a Wind affinity. If the Uzumaki used a specific nature-type more than any other, it would probably be Water.


----------



## Fay (Nov 1, 2011)

Godaime Hokage said:


> I'm sure nature-type affinities varied among members. Regardless of affinity, however, they were all taught high-level Fire techniques, simply because it was the clan's trademark. Sasuke's affinity was Lightning, but he still uses powerful Fire jutsu because they were taught to him as a child as part of the clan's training.
> 
> Also, I think Naruto is the only Uzumaki we know to have a Wind affinity. If the Uzumaki used a specific ture-type more than any other, it would probably be Water.



I'm fairly sure the manga said that Sasuke has two affinities, katon and raiton.
But that's not the point, I'm just wondering why Sasuke has raiton and it is focused on so much...Kishimoto must be planning a revelation I think...like maybe Sasuke isn't full Uchiha and that's why Tobi wants him...? Dunno...


----------



## King Scoop (Nov 1, 2011)

Fay said:


> So katon is really the element Uchiha were known for (like futon for the Uzumaki)? Which leaves me wondering why Sasuke is the only Uchiha who uses raiton so much...his trump card against Itachi was even the raiton technique Kirin...



Raiton is his natural affinity. He was forced to learn Katon because he was born into the Uchiha clan. He probably gets is Raiton affinity from his mother.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 1, 2011)

Superstars said:


> I think we can all agree now that Madara is on his way out. However this should be an interesting battle.



He mentioned a couple of things here that tie him to Tobi still further, so I wouldn't count on that yet. He even said his plan is/was Mugen Tsukiyomi.

The main question I have in regards to him going out now though is this: Who the hell can seal him? 

Correct me if I'm wrong but aren't the only relevant characters with sealing abilities Itachi and Tobi? Other than that it's all fodder nin and I seriously doubt he's going to be sealed by someone like that, no matter how "weakened" he is. 

I'm placing my bets on the fight being interrupted. Tobi appears. Tobi captures KB and they find out. Kabuto recalls him for whatever reason, possibly to defend himself against Itachi. Something like that.


----------



## Maerala (Nov 1, 2011)

Fay said:


> I'm fairly sure the manga said that Sasuke has two affinities, katon and raiton.
> But that's not the point, I'm just wondering why Sasuke has raiton and it is focused on so much...Kishimoto must be planning a revelation I think...like maybe Sasuke isn't full Uchiha and that's why Tobi wants him...? Dunno...



You can only have one affinity. Anything else is learned. Most Uchiha probably had a Fire affinity, but naturally there's always an outlier, and Sasuke happens to be one of them. I doubt it's supposed to mean anything, other than to serve as a symbol for his relationship with Naruto (Wind > Lightning; Fire > Wind).


----------



## Gin Ichimaru (Nov 1, 2011)

Who said the Kages are going to be handicapped/exhausted when fighting Madara?

Tsunade heals them all to 100% with a small portion of her chakra at the beginning of Ch563


----------



## Maerala (Nov 1, 2011)

Gin Ichimaru said:


> Who said the Kages are going to be handicapped/exhausted when fighting Madara?
> 
> Tsunade heals them all to 100% with a small portion of her chakra at the beginning of Ch563



I don't think medical ninjutsu restores chakra. They could always use soldier pills, but those have been forgotten. I think Kishimoto intends for them to fight with handicaps. Sure Madara is extremely powerful, but he should definitely not be able to stand up to five Kage with no disadvantages on their side.


----------



## αce (Nov 1, 2011)

> Madara : There's no need for the world to grow up anymore. It can sleep for all eternity in the Mugen Tsukuyomi.


----------



## Epyon (Nov 1, 2011)

Unknown said:


> This war is supposed to be so the secundary characters have their development and power ups, Chouji, Hinata/Neji, Shino, Kiba, Gaara, Temari, Kankoru, Sai, Sakura, Omoi..., they will all get at least a little development and a few power ups, and the likes of Sakura, as they are closer to the main characters, they'll get greater power ups.



Your unwavering faith in Kishimoto is amazing.


----------



## kisame123 (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm not impressed with the spoilers, considering this is what we are left with before a break. expect Madara to be slightly trolled before he unleashes a bit more on the kages. I don't expect the kages to get demolished here as they should, some plot no jutsu will save them, but again, at the cost of Madara's hype. all the Edo Tensei have been wasted, I'm not expected too much, even from Madara.

*why is it when the "good guys" enter the fray, the quality of the manga takes a dive?*


----------



## Kanki (Nov 1, 2011)

God I hope Tsunade does something epic soon.


----------



## Epyon (Nov 1, 2011)

Godaime Hokage said:


> Sure Madara is extremely powerful, but he should definitely not be able to stand up to five Kage with no disadvantages on their side.



That is exactly what Onoki told the Kages he was capable off (actually Onoki felt the Madara he knew would stomp them all plus their bodyguards into the ground) and this one has ungodly upgrades.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 1, 2011)

Raikage will put out...white lightning...muhahaha


----------



## Maerala (Nov 1, 2011)

Epyon said:


> That is exactly what Onoki told the Kages he was capable off (actually Onoki felt the Madara he knew would stomp them all plus their bodyguards into the ground) and this one has ungodly upgrades.



He said he should be able to do anything he wanted, but I think this is taken too literally. As was said last chapter, Madara is an ideal. The mere idea of him took the world by storm and plunged it into war. That's what I take it to mean, not that he could take on several high-level ninja at the same time. Hashirama defeated him, after all.



kisame123 said:


> I'm not impressed with the spoilers, considering this is what we are left with before a break. expect Madara to be slightly trolled before he unleashes a bit more on the kages. I don't expect the kages to get demolished here as they should, some plot no jutsu will save them, but again, at the cost of Madara's hype. all the Edo Tensei have been wasted, I'm not expected too much, even from Madara.
> 
> *why is it when the "good guys" enter the fray, the quality of the manga takes a dive?*



There is no break. We will have a chapter next week.


----------



## eyeknockout (Nov 1, 2011)

madara vs 5 kages... nooo, raikage can take this single handedly

also madara should be very scared tsunade has arrived with a tattoo, mei isn't married yet so expect a rampage (madara better get her that ring, or else kakashi'll take that), onoki has stood up  (now it's serious), gaara "look closely at his eyes" (the strategy master here ). if I was madara, I would flee on sight


----------



## Seraphiel (Nov 1, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> Raikage will put out...white lightning...muhahaha



He will get his other hand ripped off


----------



## King Scoop (Nov 1, 2011)

Kakashi Is God said:


> God I hope Tsunade does something epic soon.



Same here. She needs to fight Madara alone for awhile to show why she deserves the title Hokage. Kishi never seems to want to let her fight.


----------



## Fay (Nov 1, 2011)

Godaime Hokage said:


> You can only have one affinity. Anything else is learned. Most Uchiha probably had a Fire affinity, but naturally there's always an outlier, and Sasuke happens to be one of them. I doubt it's supposed to mean anything, other than to serve as a symbol for his relationship with Naruto (Wind > Lightning; Fire > Wind).



No, reread chapter 315

- Yamato says _most_ people chakra naturally lean to a certain nature and that the Uchiha clan were full of people with fire affinity that's why they were skilled with fire element jutsu
- Naruto says that Sasuke is matched with both fire and lightning


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Nov 1, 2011)

based on the way the story is developing

i think madara is suppose to defeat or beat up severely the kages, this is simply because this makes itachi's role prevalent.

i say this because all the other edos have already been sealed except madara a half power muu and itachi and itachi's current goal in the manga is to have kabuto dispel the jutsu to stop the edos


----------



## Gabe (Nov 1, 2011)

I think tsunade will be most likely support in the fight healing the kages while A fights hea on mei attack with her kkgs and onoki will attack with log rage attacks and gaara will be defense.
But I wonder how they will deal against shirina tensei and sussano not to mention the preta pains ability.


----------



## Epyon (Nov 1, 2011)

Dark Uchiha said:


> based on the way the story is developing
> 
> i think madara is suppose to defeat or beat up severely the kages, this is simply because this makes itachi's role prevalent.
> 
> i say this because all the other edos have already been sealed except madara a half power muu and itachi and itachi's current goal in the manga is to have kabuto dispel the jutsu to stop the edos



Kimimaro, Chiyo and Mangetsu are still around.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 1, 2011)

Epyon said:


> Kimimaro, Chiyo and Mangetsu are still around.



Except nobody cares about them.

Dark Uchiha has a point. The only Edos that are even remotely threatening now are Muu and Madara. THEY are who Itachi is probably going to fight Kabuto about.


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Nov 1, 2011)

Epyon said:


> Kimimaro, Chiyo and Mangetsu are still around.



KB Naruto has dealt with them


----------



## Maerala (Nov 1, 2011)

Fay said:


> No, reread chapter 315
> 
> - Yamato says _most_ people chakra naturally lean to a certain nature and that the Uchiha clan were full of people with fire affinity that's why they were skilled with fire element jutsu
> - Naruto says that Sasuke is matched with both fire and lightning



I see. 

I thought it had been said you could only have one affinity, but apparently nothing specific was said. Still, Sasuke does seem infinitely more comfortable using Lightning over Fire, since that's what he uses most, and his high-level nature-type techniques are Lightning, not Fire. Uchiha do have to learn Fire whether they have an affinity for it or not, after all.

I maintain that it's not likely to symbolize any thing other than his relationship with Naruto, though. He's been spamming Lightning since he learned Chidori. His mother and father are both most certainly Uchiha.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Nov 1, 2011)

Gabe said:


> I think tsunade will be most likely support in the fight healing the kages while A fights hea on mei attack with her kkgs and onoki will attack with log rage attacks and gaara will be defense.



yea this seems quite difficult for madara.

im sure tsunade knows the weakness of all rinnengan techs, then again all madara has to do is drop three more meteor no jutsu.

and there fighting on terrain matched for gaara.

unless madara can throw multiple jutsus at once raikage speed, lava, sand..


this shit cray


----------



## Lews Therin Telamon (Nov 1, 2011)

If Madara kills off Oonoki, Tsunade and A, my faith in Kishimoto's writing will have been restored.


----------



## Epyon (Nov 1, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Except nobody cares about them.
> 
> Dark Uchiha has a point. The only Edos that are even remotely threatening now are Muu and Madara. THEY are who Itachi is probably going to fight Kabuto about.



We _should_. It's probably the last chance for Sakura, one of four main characters of this series, to get a fight. Lee has been loooong overdue as well. As for Mangetsu, he was hyped up to be a monster capable of wielding all seven swords out of nowhere this arc for a reason, I hope.


----------



## eyeknockout (Nov 1, 2011)

it's not the strongest line up of ninja on the alliance when

taking away any 1 or 2 kage for itachi or killer bee would be an upgrade

so kishi's trolling


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Nov 1, 2011)

Epyon said:


> Kimimaro, Chiyo and Mangetsu are still around.



thought they ate a FRS


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 1, 2011)

Lews Therin Telamon said:


> If Madara kills off Oonoki, Tsunade and A, my faith in Kishimoto's writing will have been restored.



OH YES PLEASEE!!!!
Death to those for so they open the gate for a new generation of kages.

But Mei must live.


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:
			
		

> Tsunade : But Madara is from the Uchiha Clan. If we can't protect ourselves from his Katon jutsu, we can't win.
> Hiraishin no Jutsu would be useful here.



His Katon jutsu?

Amaterasu? Amaterasu enhanced by his EMS? Or an entirely new and stronger Katon technique that's still eye related?

She can't possibly be referring to you're every day fire technique, right?


----------



## Superstars (Nov 1, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> He mentioned a couple of things here that tie him to Tobi still further, so I wouldn't count on that yet. He even said his plan is/was Mugen Tsukiyomi.
> 
> The main question I have in regards to him going out now though is this: Who the hell can seal him?
> 
> ...


That is possible. You raise good points. I always thought Madara mentioning Mugen Tsukiyomi is just a small detail in showing that he actually knows the plan. Nothing really further developed on then what we've always known.

I just don't see Madara beating five kages at once, he may get some help from Mu but I don't see it being enough. Remember the fodder nin can always seal the stronger opponents after they are weakened/trapped/beaten. I think it is going to be the same case here.


----------



## Maerala (Nov 1, 2011)

Klue said:


> His Katon jutsu?
> 
> Amaterasu? Amaterasu enhanced by his EMS? Or an entirely new and stronger Katon technique that's still eye related?
> 
> She can't possibly be referring to you're every day fire technique, right?



It _does_ sound like some bullshit, but Amaterasu _is_ Katon at its strongest. I think it was just an excuse for Kishi to throw Mei in the Kage soup, though.


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

doppelganger said:


> What about the Edo-Jinchuurikis? I know Tobi now has control over them, but Kabuto is still the one that summoned them. If Itachi genjutsu's him into releasing the jutsu, shouldn't this affect them as well?



And now we find ourselves in quite the pickle. I doubt Itachi will end Edo Tensei before Tobi clashes with the Jinchuuriki, at the very least.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Nov 1, 2011)

Klue said:


> His Katon jutsu?
> 
> Amaterasu? Amaterasu enhanced by his EMS? Or an entirely new and stronger Katon technique that's still eye related?
> 
> She can't possibly be referring to you're every day fire technique, right?



The only Katon that did damage was Hanzo's


----------



## King Scoop (Nov 1, 2011)

Epyon said:


> We _should_. It's probably the last chance for Sakura, one of four main characters of this series, to get a fight. Lee has been loooong overdue as well. As for Mangetsu, he was hyped up to be a monster capable of wielding all seven swords out of nowhere this arc for a reason, I hope.



Sakura got sent from the battlefield to the medical tents. So she's out of the fight. Lee can't get any shine as long as he's standing next to Gai. Just like his brother no one really cares about Mangetsu anymore. A lot of talent wasted.


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> The only Katon that did damage was Hanzo's



Let's not talk about that, please. 

But what about Sasuke's? Sure it failed any number of times, but it did cost the Yondaime Raikage his left arm.

Not that he cares. 

Speaking of lost arms, why hasn't Tsunade bothered to heal it as of yet? Fudge is she doing?


----------



## Saturnine (Nov 1, 2011)

Klue said:


> His Katon jutsu?
> 
> Amaterasu? Amaterasu enhanced by his EMS? Or an entirely new and stronger Katon technique that's still eye related?
> 
> She can't possibly be referring to you're every day fire technique, right?



Have you already forgotten how many fodders it took to cancel out ONE of his Katons?


----------



## Hexa (Nov 1, 2011)

Well, Amaterasu is probably enton, right?

Picking out his katon when he just dropped two meteors on the battlefield is a bit odd, though.  Still, the Uchiha clan is known for katon, so it's a good idea to be prepared for it I guess?


----------



## Mister (Nov 1, 2011)

He mentions Mugen Tsukuyomi: its clear he's Tobi in some way too.


----------



## Trance Kuja (Nov 1, 2011)

Maybe they were one of the first users of fire style and thus the most proficient?  or maybe She knows that he has access to the highest level of fire jutsus?


----------



## Saturnine (Nov 1, 2011)

Klue said:


> Speaking of lost arms, why hasn't Tsunade bothered to heal it as of yet? Fudge is she doing?



Um... is she able to regrow lost limbs of OTHER people?


----------



## King Scoop (Nov 1, 2011)

Well it did take 20 guys to stop that one Katon he did a couple chapters back.


----------



## Maerala (Nov 1, 2011)

Klue said:


> Speaking of lost arms, why hasn't Tsunade bothered to heal it as of yet? Fudge is she doing?



She might not be able to. Creation Rebirth can only restore her own limbs. I think A's only choice now is to get a puppet master to make him a prosthetic arm. Maybe she can make one, but has had no time. Then again, Kishi seems to want the Kage to have handicaps against Madara. The other four should be tired, but A's a chakra beast, so he had to have a missing arm.


----------



## Epyon (Nov 1, 2011)

Saturnine said:


> Have you already forgotten how many fodders it took to cancel out ONE of his Katons?



Yeah, come to think of it there ain't no fodders left to tank his Katon.


----------



## Maerala (Nov 1, 2011)

Epyon said:


> Yeah, come to think of it there ain't no fodders left to tank his Katon.



dat tsunade thinking ahead


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

Godaime Hokage said:


> She might not be able to. Creation Rebirth can only restore her own limbs. I think A's only choice now is to get a puppet master to make him a prosthetic arm. Maybe she can make one, but has had no time. Then again, Kishi seems to want the Kage to have handicaps against Madara. The other four should be tired, but A's a chakra beast, so he had to have a missing arm.



Tsunade could repair parts of a missing soul, but she can't regenerate A's arm? 




Saturnine said:


> Have you already forgotten how many fodders it took to cancel out ONE of his Katons?



The guy just dropped two meteors and she is worried about his Katon? If that's the case, I'm wondering what type of Katon she is referring to.


----------



## Mister (Nov 1, 2011)

So together the Kages have: Katon, Fuuton, Doton, Raiton and Suiton. 

Madara and Muu should have all due to the Rinnegan, but without it: Katon, Fuuton, Doton and Suiton. 

That's not even counting the other qualities like Rinnegan jutsu and Futton.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Nov 1, 2011)

Two week chapter, nothing interesting happened in the cliff hanger = very sad....

But with that being said.... Only a Uchiha can take on multiple Kage's at once........ Solo.


----------



## Mister (Nov 1, 2011)

With Madara only wanting to test jutsu and the Kages wanting to go all out, I think this thing has signed their defeat.
It seems Naruto cooperating with the Kyuubi will beat Madara; Naruto's Bijuudama will beat Sasuke and it seems, as it was foreshadowed in chapter 370, 'that jutsu' will defeat Tobi.

Naruto technically still has KSM and Kuchiyose in the bag though.


----------



## lathia (Nov 1, 2011)

King Scoop said:


> Well it did take 20 guys to stop that one Katon he did a couple chapters back.



What? I count 10-11, or maybe even 12, but nowhere near 20. 

*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __ 








Count the streams, clearly, only the front line shinobi used Suiton. Still impressive though.


----------



## Sarry (Nov 1, 2011)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Two week chapter, nothing interesting happened in the cliff hanger = very sad....
> 
> But with that being said.... Only a Uchiha can take on multiple Kage's at once........ Solo.



Not quite.

Sasuke managed just one Kage. [Danzou]

Madara is special.


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Two week chapter, nothing interesting happened in the cliff hanger = very sad....
> 
> But with that being said.... Only a Uchiha can take on multiple Kage's at once........ Solo.



I've told you this before IpHr0z3nI, Madara is no mere Uchiha, he is a Rikudou now.

Only a Rikudou could potentially solo the five kages. An Uchiha is simply not enough. [insert Gaara's sand argument that even I don't support, as support] 

And oh yeah, no break bro. Only Oda, not Kishi.


----------



## Maerala (Nov 1, 2011)

Klue said:


> Tsunade could repair parts of a missing soul, but she can't regenerate A's arm?







> The guy just dropped two meteors and she is worried about his Katon? If that's the case, I'm wondering what type of Katon she is referring to.



They had no one to block his Katon, though. Mei's the most fit. Clearly they do have people who can take care of the meteors.



IpHr0z3nI said:


> Two week chapter, nothing interesting happened in the cliff hanger = very sad....
> 
> But with that being said.... Only a Uchiha can take on multiple Kage's at once........ Solo.



There is no break! 

Also, how anyone can say that this chapter's cliffhanger is not interesting is beyond me.


----------



## αce (Nov 1, 2011)

Katon = Kage killer
And Tsunade, who isn't worries about being torn to shreds by Mabui, is worried about Katon


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

Godaime Hokage said:


>



Yeah, I went there.



Godaime Hokage said:


> They had no one to block his Katon, though. Mei's the most fit. Clearly they do have people who can take care of the meteors.



How is Mei possibly the most fit to block his Katon Jutsu?


----------



## MSAL (Nov 1, 2011)

This chapter seems intriguing. Or more appropriately, the proceeding one will be. It will be most interesting to see how the Kage's combine attacks to counter Madara, and what type of strategy he will fight them with. Will it powerplay or he divide and conquer somehow?! 

Also, will the kages be able to work effectively as a team, or will personalities take over at some point. Key questions perhaps.

This will also be the second time the five kages have clashed against a single Uchiha. Clearly showing the inherent dangers of facing an MS user+.


----------



## Olivia (Nov 1, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> The only Katon that did damage was Hanzo's


And Asuma's.


----------



## Maerala (Nov 1, 2011)

Klue said:


> Yeah, I went there.



Take it back! 



> How is Mei possibly the most fit to block his Katon Jutsu?



She's a high-level ninjutsu-user, and she can use Suiton. She's actually probably the only Kage with that nature-type. Gaara could block it with sand, I suppose, but it might turn to glass and shatter, however that works. But really, it's probably just a way for Kishi to get all five together. What other excuse would he have used to bring Mei?

Actually, even Amaterasu did nothing to Gaara's sand. 

I don't know, okay?!


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

Godaime Hokage said:


> Take it back!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She is one of the five Kages and therefore, really-really powerful.


----------



## Mister (Nov 1, 2011)

> Clearly showing the inherent dangers of facing an MS user+.



The emphasis seems to be more on this particular Uchiha over just an MS user+, however.


----------



## Seraphiel (Nov 1, 2011)

Erm...C told Darui to keep his Suiton ready in case of Sasukes Katon, so it seems Uchiha Katon is a thing to be feared.


----------



## bleakwinter (Nov 1, 2011)

Klue said:


> Yeah, I went there.
> 
> 
> 
> How is Mei possibly the most fit to block his Katon Jutsu?



Possibly because even lava doesn't burn her skin. I know that it may just be due to the fact that it's her own Jutsu (So it wouldn't harm her), but the manga has generally shown that the user can be harmed by their own Jutsu (Naruto's Rasenshuriken injuring his arm, Raikage piercing himself in the chest etc.)


----------



## Maerala (Nov 1, 2011)

Klue said:


> She is one of the five Kages and therefore, really-really powerful.



Pft; a woman. He'd never admit it.


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

bleakwinter said:


> Possibly because even lava doesn't burn her skin. I know that it may just be due to the fact that it's her own Jutsu (So it wouldn't harm her), but the manga has generally shown that the user can be harmed by their own Jutsu (Naruto's Rasenshuriken injuring his arm, Raikage piercing himself in the chest etc.)



Acid, you mean?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Nov 1, 2011)

"The strongest gather together!"

Still hyped just for that sentence, if nothing else.


----------



## King Scoop (Nov 1, 2011)

lathia said:


> What? I count 10-11, or maybe even 12, but nowhere near 20.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I never actually counted, lol. But yea to me anything that takes more then 2 people to stop is very impressive.


----------



## MSAL (Nov 1, 2011)

Mister said:


> The emphasis seems to be more on this particular Uchiha over just an MS user+, however.



Maybe so. He was the former leader of the Uchiha and a dangerous warlord afterall. This is a do or die situation afterall, where the odds dont favour the Kage's/alliance.

However my judgement merely mentions the fact that the MS can compete quite handily with high level opponents, reaching upto kage level.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 1, 2011)

Me thinks that the remaining Edos and specially the Jinchuuriki will be save for next year in continuation of this arc. I can see Kishi keeping the focus on Madara till the end of 2011.


----------



## bleakwinter (Nov 1, 2011)

Klue said:


> Acid, you mean?



She had lava dripping off of her lip right after she used Youton. She wiped it away with her fingers like it was nothing.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Nov 1, 2011)

> Shikaku : I have an idea. Hiraishin no Jutsu.
> Call Genma's platoon. Put a seal on a Katsuyu and send it with her jutsu ...
> 
> Katsuyu : Even if I suffer heavy damage, It poses me no threat.
> ...



I love how Shikaku's trying to sideline her, but Tsunade's not having it.  Oh man, oh man. This has been a long time in the making.


----------



## Saturnine (Nov 1, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> "The strongest gather together!"
> 
> Still hyped just for that sentence, if nothing else.



No shit that they're the strongest shinobi out of the Allied Forces. That's their damn job, they're Kages for crying out loud.

But I wouldn't ride on the hype if I were you. This manga is bad with hype. Hiruzen being the most powerful Hokage, Nagato being the greatest Edo powerhouse (get in the bottle, bitch ) etc. You're just setting yourself up for a disappointment.


----------



## King Scoop (Nov 1, 2011)

MSAL said:


> Maybe so. He was the former leader of the Uchiha and a dangerous warlord afterall. This is a do or die situation afterall, where the odds dont favour the Kage's/alliance.
> 
> However my judgement merely mentions the fact that the MS can compete quite handily with high level opponents, reaching upto kage level.



The MS isn't even needed. Itachi proved it could be pulled off using just the 3 tomoe Sharingan.


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

bleakwinter said:


> She had lava dripping off of her lip right after she used Youton. She wiped it away with her fingers like it was nothing.



Eww, gross.


----------



## Mister (Nov 1, 2011)

> Maybe so. He was the former leader of the Uchiha and a dangerous warlord afterall. This is a do or die situation afterall, where the odds dont favour the Kage's/alliance.



I thought the reason they arrived is because he smacked the world with two meteor that they could feel from their vincinity?



> However my judgement merely mentions the fact that the MS can compete quite handily with high level opponents, reaching upto kage level.



However it was the power of the Rinnegan, power closer to the Rikudou Sennin that brought them there; not the MS. The MS was handled by Naruto's second strongest mode and two tired Kages; and this MS is meant to be the strongest MS we've seen next to Sasuke as they have the same qualities.


----------



## αce (Nov 1, 2011)

Kage's are all shit tier to Madara/Tobi


Feels good


----------



## Seraphiel (Nov 1, 2011)

Klue said:


> Eww, gross.



I'll tell you a secret, it wasn't lava ;D


----------



## Maerala (Nov 1, 2011)

Saturnine said:


> No shit that they're the strongest shinobi out of the Allied Forces. That's their damn job, they're Kages for crying out loud.
> 
> But I wouldn't ride on the hype if I were you. This manga is bad with hype. Hiruzen being the most powerful Hokage, Nagato being the greatest Edo powerhouse (get in the bottle, bitch ) etc. You're just setting yourself up for a disappointment.



Oh, hush, now; we're milking this till the cow goes dry.


----------



## αce (Nov 1, 2011)

I've taken years of bullshit Faildara and Tobi = Lame arc villain shit too long.
Madara better kill someone. Oonoki is dead. Tsunade needs to die. She's overdue. 

Do it Kishi


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Nov 1, 2011)

Saturnine said:


> No shit that they're the strongest shinobi out of the Allied Forces. That's their damn job, they're Kages for crying out loud.
> 
> But I wouldn't ride on the hype if I were you. This manga is bad with hype. Hiruzen being the most powerful Hokage, Nagato being the greatest Edo powerhouse (get in the bottle, bitch ) etc. You're just setting yourself up for a disappointment.



The point is people seem to ignore it and pass off them as not as strong, or weaker than some key shinobi. Keypoint being Tsunade being considered weaker than Kakashi and Naruto, but this situation rectifying our perspectives by showing the true extent of her abilities. People were all too eager to judge her based off her fight in Part I, and now when she's going to fight, it's suddenly considered an ass pull and the powerscale is suddenly set in stone. 

I'm setting myself up for verification. What I've long said is about to be confirmed. Excuse me if I'm excited that notions considered absurd by a majority are going to be proven true with a few chapters' time.


----------



## Saturnine (Nov 1, 2011)

Look I want cool feats from Tsunade too. Wanna see those titties flapping around in berserk.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Nov 1, 2011)

Tsunade bashing extends far before Tobi was even introduced. You see what we go through, as it happens to Madara fans as well. The only thing that's long overdue is her confirmation in physical means of her status as Sannin and Hokage.


----------



## Z3bra (Nov 1, 2011)

Hold on...did kishi just  humiliate naruto RS mode with black zetsu? from the spoiler it looks like he got tied with roots or some other crappy dissapointment....by zetsu nonetheless! WTF kishi

And also was naruto around when mizukage was talking about yondaime? if so WHY the hell is he quiet as a summer night and not even wondering about the jutsu?  its like a big turn off...MInus the kages striking a pose(which im sure will happen lol)


----------



## αce (Nov 1, 2011)

None of the Kage's are changing their tier status at all. They'll get a few new feats for battledome purposes, but their power level is pretty much set in stone. 

All of them are Sannin tier. Which is Orochimaru's tier level. With Raikage at the head of it. They will still fall below Nagato/Itachi/Sasuke/Naruto tier which I call the Uzuchiha tier


----------



## Saturnine (Nov 1, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> The point is people seem to ignore it and pass off them as not as strong, or weaker than some key shinobi. Keypoint being Tsunade being considered weaker than Kakashi and Naruto, but this situation rectifying our perspectives by showing the true extent of her abilities. People were all too eager to judge her based off her fight in Part I, and now when she's going to fight, it's suddenly considered an ass pull and the powerscale is suddenly set in stone.
> 
> I'm setting myself up for verification. What I've long said is about to be confirmed. Excuse me if I'm excited that notions considered absurd by a majority are going to be proven true with a few chapters' time.



Thx for a cool, lengthy reply, btw. Much better than being called a troll by you like back in the old days


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Nov 1, 2011)

Godaime Hokage said:


> They had no one to block his Katon, though. Mei's the most fit. Clearly they do have people who can take care of the meteors.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*More interesting cliffhanger: *

Madara is messing with the kage like genin. Onoki tries to save everyone with one last ditch effort it, fails. Other kages are hoping someone comes to their rescue, like Naruto, or his clones.

Move to Itachi entering a cave, kunai and stuff are lying about, obviously a fight was going on.
Itachi walks in to find Kabuto hunched over  his control panel.

Itachi: Kabuto, you're a difficult fellow to find, but once I found you, it wasn't very difficult.

Kabuto: Rest assured, ending edo tensei won't be as simple as taking out a few low level jonin.

Itachi and Kabuto prepare their techniques, with Kabuto pulling out "that jutsu". Itachi is schocked.

Itachi: You have clearly moved beyond the level of Orochimaru.

They stare tensely at each other. 

Editor's note: The fate of the kages will be determined in one move, he who strikes first wins!

_____________________________

Needless to say, as an Itachi fan, in the scenario of Itachi winning, I would probably wank Itachi to Kingdom come. But considering I'm a bit more courteous I would try to keep it off the forum, or to a minimal amount.

Probably.


----------



## dream (Nov 1, 2011)

Nartuo better get FGT now.


----------



## Mister (Nov 1, 2011)

Doesn't the fact Tsunade needs back up from four other Kage suggest that she's not on the level of the other Sannin?

Even Dodai suggested that Naruto's power is the thing they need more than the others to achieve victory; given Madara is going to use these Kages to test his jutsu that seems apparent.


----------



## Saturnine (Nov 1, 2011)

HighLevelPlayer said:


> *More interesting cliffhanger: *
> 
> Madara is messing with the kage like genin. Onoki tries to save everyone with one last ditch effort it, fails. Other kages are hoping someone comes to their rescue, like Naruto, or his clones.
> 
> ...



Fuck I'd wank him too. If just for the fun of seeing Minato fanboys cringe


----------



## Sarry (Nov 1, 2011)

HighLevelPlayer said:


> *More interesting cliffhanger: *
> 
> Madara is messing with the kage like genin. Onoki tries to save everyone with one last ditch effort it, fails. Other kages are hoping someone comes to their rescue, like Naruto, or his clones.
> 
> ...


I would like that. 

Especially if the next chapter has:
Itachi "Kabuto, all your jutsus are useless in front of my eyes"


----------



## Jad (Nov 1, 2011)

I wish I had this much anticipation and excitement for my favorite but forever neglected character Rock Lee. Tsunade fans, you lucky ducks. Damn you and your excitement. We were suppose to be in the same pool, now you guys are leaving us Rock Lee fans behind


----------



## Mister (Nov 1, 2011)

Black Zetsu does seem promising if he can handle Kyuubi Mode Naruto seeing as the Sandaime Raikage and Muu were unable to do anything but get hit by him. 
But if he uses roots, doesn't this suggest he's using some form of Mokuton?


----------



## Seph (Nov 1, 2011)

No order within tiers.

*God Tier*

Rikudou Sennin
Rinnegan Tobi
Rinnegan Madara
Kabuto + Edo Tenseis

*Legendary Tier*

Naruto
EMS Sasuke
Itachi
Minato
Hashirama
EMS Madara
Nagato
Killer Bee

Rest are below them.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Nov 1, 2011)

Mister said:


> Doesn't the fact Tsunade needs back up from four other Kage suggest that she's not on the level of the other Sannin?
> 
> Even Dodai suggested that Naruto's power is the thing they need more than the others to achieve victory; given Madara is going to use these Kages to test his jutsu that seems apparent.



Tsunade actually intended to fight herself. Raikage just put himself in there, and then the other Kages were called to battle thanks to Shikaku.

Not that I'm complaining because we'll have an awesome spread, but it certainly doesn't mean that Tsunade's not up to scratch simply because the others came along as well.


----------



## Maerala (Nov 1, 2011)

HighLevelPlayer said:


> *More interesting cliffhanger: *
> 
> Madara is messing with the kage like genin. Onoki tries to save everyone with one last ditch effort it, fails. Other kages are hoping someone comes to their rescue, like Naruto, or his clones.
> 
> ...



Oh like Itachi of all people needs any more feats or fights right now. Excuse us if the once every blue moon that Tsunade has a chance of getting new feats we get a little excited. And though Madara may be on a different level altogether than any of the Kage, and may even be able to defeat them when assambled (especially now that they all have handicaps), he definitely should not be "playing with them like genin."

Plus, what you say is likely to happen eventually (Kabuto vs. Itachi).


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Nov 1, 2011)

Klue said:


> I've told you this before IpHr0z3nI, Madara is no mere Uchiha, he is a Rikudou now.
> 
> Only a Rikudou could potentially solo the five kages. An Uchiha is simply not enough. [insert Gaara's sand argument that even I don't support, as support]
> 
> And oh yeah, no break bro. Only Oda, not Kishi.



Why does Oda take breaks so frequently?


----------



## Gabe (Nov 1, 2011)

If Madara defeats all the kages it would be the biggest hype in the manga by proving what onoki said about Madara. Wonder if Madara could summon somthing else like the other Nikita in the statue imagine if Madara brings out all the bijuus at once. Epic


----------



## Maerala (Nov 1, 2011)

Mister said:


> Doesn't the fact Tsunade needs back up from four other Kage suggest that she's not on the level of the other Sannin?
> 
> Even Dodai suggested that Naruto's power is the thing they need more than the others to achieve victory; given Madara is going to use these Kages to test his jutsu that seems apparent.



No?  Even Jiraiya or Orochimaru would not be able to stand up to Madara by themselves. Dodai only said that he saved Naruto over the others because he was the most valuable player in the battlefield at that time. The other Kage could save themselves, and fodder are fodder for a reason.


----------



## Saturnine (Nov 1, 2011)

Sephiran said:


> No order within tiers.
> 
> *God Tier*
> 
> ...



Nagato is still definitely a tier above Naruto and Bee. Didn't you see how he manhandled them BOTH at the same time with no effort? It took Itachi to send him into the bottle, and even then, he was only able to do so because Nagato was occupied by Naruto and Bee. Nagato is a fucking monster, dude.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 1, 2011)

Wonder if tsunades snail could heal narutos clone and give him chakra to join the fight. Cause I doubt the kages can win without that clone.


----------



## Mister (Nov 1, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Tsunade actually intended to fight herself. Raikage just put himself in there, and then the other Kages were called to battle thanks to Shikaku.
> 
> Not that I'm complaining because we'll have an awesome spread, but it certainly doesn't mean that Tsunade's not up to scratch simply because the others came along as well.



Just because she intended to fight herself doesn't necessarily mean she believed she had the power, it could just mean that she can't just sit there and let her comrades die against a foe who they anticipate is extraoridinarily powerful; that's consistent with her character and the Senju will she has, which Danzo hated her for.

As far as I'm concerned, none of them are up to scratch to fight Madara hence they all need help from the rest to fight him, especially when you consider one is near death just by trying to handle a single jutsu from Madara. 
Which is worse for all 5 due to this line:



> Madara : I wanted to test my jutsus a bit more



Seems like the Kages will be testing for that and we've already seen two of them which seemed to be phenomenal from devastating Mokuton to interstellar objects.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 1, 2011)

Epyon said:


> We _should_. It's probably the last chance for Sakura, one of four main characters of this series, to get a fight. Lee has been loooong overdue as well. As for Mangetsu, he was hyped up to be a monster capable of wielding all seven swords out of nowhere this arc for a reason, I hope.



As if.  Naruto's KBs will defeat them if they haven't already, to be sure. Mangetsu was hyped just as the Seven Swordsmen were and their battle was what? Two pages?



Superstars said:


> That is possible. You raise good points. I always thought Madara mentioning Mugen Tsukiyomi is just a small detail in showing that he actually knows the plan. Nothing really further developed on then what we've always known.
> 
> I just don't see Madara beating five kages at once, he may get some help from Mu but I don't see it being enough. Remember the fodder nin can always seal the stronger opponents after they are weakened/trapped/beaten. I think it is going to be the same case here.



It shows that he knows the plan and that he and Tobidara are still in cahoots despite what garbage Kabuto spewed last week (as if that wasn't predictable). There's still hope that the two will unite.

The fodder nin seal the non-significant stronger opponents. Madara isn't just a strong opponent. He's someone who has been hyped for hundreds of chapters and has genuine plot relevance. Even if all five kages hold him down, no fodder is worthy of sealing him. Not trying to wank but that's fact.


----------



## nadinkrah (Nov 1, 2011)

lol, even fodders know how weak Tsunade is


----------



## Saturnine (Nov 1, 2011)

Gabe said:


> Wonder if tsunamis snail could heal narutos clone and give him chakra to join the fight. Cause I doubt the kages can win without that clone.



Everything for datclone


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Nov 1, 2011)

Mister said:


> Just because she intended to fight herself doesn't necessarily mean she believed she had the power, it could just mean that she can't just sit there and let her comrades die against a foe who they anticipate is extraoridinarily powerful; that's consistent with her character and the Senju will she has, which Danzo hated her for.
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, none of them are up to scratch to fight Madara hence they all need help from the rest to fight him, especially when you consider one is near death just by trying to handle a single jutsu from Madara.
> Which is worse for all 5 due to this line:
> ...



Aside from Shikaku turning directly to Tsunade and pleading for her to do something, saying they couldn't handle the losses at this rate. Tsunade immediately volunteered, not Raikage, not anyone else, but Tsunade herself made to go and deal with it. Shikaku didn't argue, but by the looks of the spoilers, it seems like he'll insist on her not going injured via the Heavenly Transfer technique. Doesn't necessarily mean he didn't want her to go out and fight, though.

We'll see how it goes, but I'll have unwavering faith. Obviously if something happens like her being shunted off to the side or one-shotted, I'm not going to try and write it off, but I intend to see this thing through, with good faith in final realization of what has been a long and arduous path for those of the Tsunade fandom.

Plus, Tsunade kicked Madara.  Doesn't get any better than taht -- yet.


----------



## Seph (Nov 1, 2011)

Saturnine said:


> Nagato is still definitely a tier above Naruto and Bee. Didn't you see how he manhandled them BOTH at the same time with no effort? It took Itachi to send him into the bottle, and even then, he was only able to do so because Nagato was occupied by Naruto and Bee. Nagato is a fucking monster, dude.



You might be correct, but I think it was mainly because of a lack of knowledge. Naruto didn't know what Nagato was up to and was struggling because of that, and Bee didn't know about Nagato's machine jutsu.

I think Nagato would be in a tier between God and Legendary.


----------



## Saturnine (Nov 1, 2011)

Bashing Tsunade is kind of a tradition on these forums, as I'm sure you've noticed. Trying to defy tradition... you're a brave one, girl


----------



## αce (Nov 1, 2011)

*Kage's stare down Madara*
*Madara looks at Tsunade*

Madara: yo Kabuto, that chick that just attempted to touch me? Is that a senju I smell?
Kabuto: Yes, it's Hashirama's granddaughter
Madara: ...

*Madara summons meteor over Tsunade's head*

Madara: 
Madara: Who's next?


----------



## dream (Nov 1, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> *
> Madara: yo Kabuto, that chick that just attempted to touch me? Is that a senju I smell?
> Kabuto: Yes, it's Hashirama's granddaughter
> Madara: ...
> *Madara summons meteor over Tsunade's head*



Tsunade then proceeds to punch the meteor to another continent.


----------



## Saturnine (Nov 1, 2011)

Sephiran said:


> You might be correct, but I think it was mainly because of a lack of knowledge. Naruto didn't know what Nagato was up to and was struggling because of that, and Bee didn't know about Nagato's machine jutsu.
> 
> I think Nagato would be in a tier between God and Legendary.



Perhaps. But definitely above Itachi AND Minato. Actually, even though next to Madara Nagato seems unimpressive in many ways, he's like the second best thing. But Madara's tier I call the "Unfair tier"


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Nov 1, 2011)

*Tsunade one-shots meteor*

Madara: !?

Tsunade: Is that all you have, Senju Dog?

*one-shots Madara*

Tsunade: Fuck yeah.


----------



## Mister (Nov 1, 2011)

Speaking of tier lists, I wouldn't actually put Itachi on the highest tier or Minato seeing as they're on about the same list as MS Sasuke and SM Naruto.

The real God tier is probably: RS, Tobi, Madara, Hashirama, Naruto, Sasuke, Kabuto and Nagato.

RS I don't need to say.
Hashirama and Madara (EMS) seem to represent Naruto and Sasuke at their peak, and we've already seen that they have power with the ability to destroy easily in the form of that huge Mokuton and Kyuubi summoning. 
Nagato has been way too hyped and his true power has been left to imagination, probably because it may be shown via other Rinnegan users as there would be no point in hiding his power if it wasn't universal to Rinnegan users. 
Tobi is someone whose probably always been here seeing as Itachi was convinced of his EMS power and 10 minutes of immortality is really something you can't overlook; 20 minutes potentially.
Sasuke and Naruto I don't need to say. Kabuto is probably here if he's expected/expecting to fight Naruto/Sasuke.

God tier won't be so significant if you add people like Itachi and Minato whose power aren't on the same scale or scope and who've got too many prices on their best such as chakra (2.5 Itachi) and Minato finding it impossible to totally seal the Kyuubi without dying, even then managing half.

Madara has only cemented that the things Itachi and Minato types have shown aren't enough to make them God tier; even this chapter when he suggests without Rinnegan he was on God tier suggesting that Oonoki shouldn't have tried to do anything as he established the difference before.



Godaime Hokage said:


> No?  Even Jiraiya or Orochimaru would not be able to stand up to Madara by themselves. Dodai only said that he saved Naruto over the others because he was the most valuable player in the battlefield at that time. The other Kage could save themselves, and fodder are fodder for a reason.



That's a given, but you can at least make a case for them... well Orochimaru at least with Edo Tensei Senju bros. Even then its pushing it as Madara could just remove their souls.

Fodder are generic shinobi, but Naruto's power is clearly pivotal for this. The fact Madara seems to have more jutsu he wants to test suggests he'll use the Kages. 
The fact Naruto's saved and the Kyuubi seems a little more cooperative than usual may imply future events. Would be predictable, but possible, more possible seeing as I expected this clone to die for weeks to bring the real one in.


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> *Tsunade one-shots meteor*
> 
> Madara: !?
> 
> ...



It's good to dream.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Nov 1, 2011)

Madara's rep is fnished once he gets beat by a broad.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 1, 2011)

Wonder who is gonna end up being stronger this Madara with everything he has or tobi with the his space time jutsu jins and sharingan and rinnegan.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Nov 1, 2011)

Let us have our moment, Klue.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 1, 2011)

Looks like Choujiro is getting some ass when all is said and done.


----------



## Mister (Nov 1, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Aside from Shikaku turning directly to Tsunade and pleading for her to do something, saying they couldn't handle the losses at this rate. Tsunade immediately volunteered, not Raikage, not anyone else, but Tsunade herself made to go and deal with it. Shikaku didn't argue, but by the looks of the spoilers, it seems like he'll insist on her not going injured via the Heavenly Transfer technique. Doesn't necessarily mean he didn't want her to go out and fight, though.
> 
> We'll see how it goes, but I'll have unwavering faith. Obviously if something happens like her being shunted off to the side or one-shotted, I'm not going to try and write it off, but I intend to see this thing through, with good faith in final realization of what has been a long and arduous path for those of the Tsunade fandom.
> 
> Plus, Tsunade kicked Madara.  Doesn't get any better than taht -- yet.



Having said that, couldn't we say that Tsunade kicking Madara is just as good as SM Jiraiya kicking Ningendo?

Plus Madara wanting to test out jutsu is way to big a factor to overlook. Though it may give us a measure of what Tsuande can handle.


----------



## nadinkrah (Nov 1, 2011)

Nah. Not satisfied until she actually does something herself. Hiraishin plus sneak attack equals ftl.


----------



## dream (Nov 1, 2011)

Gabe said:


> Wonder who is gonna end up being stronger this Madara with everything he has or tobi with the his space time jutsu jins and sharingan and rinnegan.



I'm putting my money on Tobi.


----------



## Mister (Nov 1, 2011)

Anyone thinking of black Zetsu Mokuton. 
We'll probably get extra Mokuton and shit when he merges.


----------



## αce (Nov 1, 2011)

Does this not take away from Tsunade solo entering the battle like Kishi tried to hint at?
It's not like she had a chance alone though.

It's okay.
Madara shits on everyone at this point


----------



## Saturnine (Nov 1, 2011)

"Unfair Tier" is actually the best way to categorize the best shinobi. How do you put shinobi in the Unfair tier? Simple: these are shinobi you can't fight against. These include:

Madara Uchiha - he drops fucking meteors on your head.
Tobi - you can't fucking hit him with anything, and that's just the beginning of your troubles. 
Minato - he's the fastest fucking shinobi alive, you can't hit him, he can and will hit you
Itachi - genjutsu, fucking dead, kthxbai
Naruto - he can become a thousand fucking shinobi with no decrease in capability to speak of for each clone.
Shisui Uchiha - he can fucking make you think he's your friend (if he's feeling merciful) and make you think you've been thinking that all along too. gg.

Potentially Unfair tier characters:

Kakashi - he can fucking make you disappear, wish you out of existence, transport you out of this plane. TOO BAD HE NEVER FUCKING DOES, because it's out of character for him. But let's give him credit, he did try twice, and once even right off the bat.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Nov 1, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> *Tsunade one-shots meteor*
> 
> Madara: !?
> 
> ...


tsunade:!?

Madara: what? didn't you notice it was tsukuyomi 

*proceeds to tap that ass *



Gunners said:


> Looks like Choujiro is getting some ass when all is said and done.


I always had faith in that boy, he grown up well


----------



## αce (Nov 1, 2011)

On another note, Madara has Tsunade's grandpappy's cells in his body.
Pseudo-dad?


Beautiful relationship incoming.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Nov 1, 2011)

Mister said:


> Having said that, couldn't we say that Tsunade kicking Madara is just as good as SM Jiraiya kicking Ningendo?
> 
> Plus Madara wanting to test out jutsu is way to big a factor to overlook. Though it may give us a measure of what Tsuande can handle.



As is Tsunade's development. I just think that if Kishimoto's going to go through the trouble of making a 'badass panel' (twice in two chapters for her), then shit's going to get real. I highly doubt she'll have been brought out and killed by Madara's new jutsu just like that, especially since she's already started with Souzou Saisei.


----------



## dream (Nov 1, 2011)

> Beautiful relationship incoming.



Yep, there will be quite a bit of domestic violence in the next few chapters.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Nov 1, 2011)

Sarry said:


> Not quite.
> 
> Sasuke managed just one Kage. [Danzou]
> 
> Madara is special.



I think the phrase only refers to actually taking on...

In that regards Sasuke has already done it......


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Nov 1, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> On another note, Madara has Tsunade's grandpappy's cells in his body.
> Pseudo-dad?
> 
> 
> Beautiful relationship incoming.


----------



## αce (Nov 1, 2011)

> As is Tsunade's development. I just think that if Kishimoto's going to go through the trouble of making a 'badass panel' (twice in two chapters for her), then shit's going to get real. I highly doubt she'll have been brought out and killed by Madara's new jutsu just like that, especially since she's already started with Souzou Saisei.



I can't count the amount of badass faces Sasuke made during the kage summit.
Which then lead to him getting downed by Raikage. Granted, Raikage probably would've died if he continued, but disappointment followed.

Sasuke fans have been saying Kishi won't troll them for 5 fights now. Since Itachi. And even in that fight it was revealed Itachi wasn't trying.

Kishi will troll. It's inevitable. It's his nature.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Nov 1, 2011)

Sasuke has so many feats. Tsunade's latest feats of a combatative nature were back in early Part I. She's been screwed out of every other opportunity.

Now's the time. 

Plus, that's cause Sasuke did 'bad ass' panels once in a while. Tsunade did it twice, back to back.

Get on her level.


----------



## Seph (Nov 1, 2011)

> And even in that fight it was revealed Itachi wasn't trying.



He *was* trying.



















To lose.


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm glad that the chapter indicated EMS Madara was not to be messed with:



Yagami1211 said:


> Madara: What's with that face of yours? I taught you about our difference in power back in the days.



He doesn't need the Rinnegan to be a rampaging beast of a Shinobi.


----------



## αce (Nov 1, 2011)

> Get on her level.



Why would I move down a level?

ZING


----------



## Saturnine (Nov 1, 2011)

silenceofthelambs said:


> I'm glad that the chapter indicated EMS Madara was not to be messed with:
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't need the Rinnegan to be a rampaging beast of a Shinobi.



Yeah. Kinda funny how people actually think that if not for the rinnegan he would already be dead. I think that if he didn't have the rinnegan he'd simply be more cautious, come up with something different to evade/neutralize it. He's the fucking Madara.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Nov 1, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Why would I move down a level?
> 
> ZING



You can't get any lower than Uchihas, so you'd actually be moving up. Let me illustrate it for you:

Top

>Senju
>Everyone else
>Civilians
>Senju Dogs

Bottom

Canon, of course.


----------



## Mister (Nov 1, 2011)

^
Rikudous are above Senju and isn't Madara one of those now?



LegendaryBeauty said:


> As is Tsunade's development. I just think that if Kishimoto's going to go through the trouble of making a 'badass panel' (twice in two chapters for her), then shit's going to get real. I highly doubt she'll have been brought out and killed by Madara's new jutsu just like that, especially since she's already started with Souzou Saisei.



Tsuande's development doesn't seem to be more important than the potential final villian's powers being tested; it might happen concurrently, but then again the very fact she's fighting counts, I guess.

I never mentioned being killed, I just said her (and the other Kages) would very likely be test dummies for whatever jutsu Madara wants to test.
And Kishi _has_ gone back on 'badass' panels before such as Onoki's will to fight (he has back up now), Onoki's fighting Muu and Raikage and Tsunade against Naruto and B where Tsuande hardly did anything.
So I personally wouldn't use the 'badass panels' thing to hold a strong point.

Speaking of development, there is one character in the battlefield whose development probably is more important than Madara's power testing and that's Naruto's; I did mention this before but it seems like his development would be more with reconciling with the Kyuubi. Especially since it seems their mutual dislike for Madara may bring them together.
Plus it wouldn't be the first time Naruto saved Tsunade from Kabuto or a Rinnegan user.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Nov 1, 2011)

Klue said:


> I've told you this before IpHr0z3nI, Madara is no mere Uchiha, he is a Rikudou now.


And I informed you, that the name UCHIHA still presides before the Madara...

What did Tsunade state again

"But *Madara is from the Uchiha Clan*. If we can't protect ourselves from his Katon jutsu, we can't win."

The fact in bold is what make my assessment valid..... It has nothing to do with utilizing powers not herald from the Dojutsu... If such was the case, then Hebi Sasuke couldn't be classified as an Uchiha, as 90% of his move set did not come from his ancestral roots.



> Only a Rikudou could potentially solo the five kages. An Uchiha is simply not enough. [insert Gaara's sand argument that even I don't support, as support]


 that may be so... However my assessment strictly refers to the action of taking on such impossible odds, and the origin of the individual doing it.

Sasuke training session was being pitted against Kage's...
Sasuke also comes from the Uchiha clan... Hence the statement

"Only a Uchiha can take on multiple Kage's on his own"

A person is classified as an Uchiha because thus is his origin, it has little to nothing to do with the power he/she wields...  






> And oh yeah, no break bro. Only Oda, not Kishi.


So there will be a chapter next week...


----------



## αce (Nov 1, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> You can't get any lower than Uchihas, so you'd actually be moving up. Let me illustrate it for you:
> 
> Top
> 
> ...



Let me correct you here

Top
>Rikudou's (Uchiha+Senju) : Which *includes Madara*. Problem?
>Senju: Lacking eyes. And hatred.
>Uchiha's: Lacking bodies. And Senju wood.
>Medic ninja's
>Kage's


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Nov 1, 2011)

Whoa, you're placing medic nins above Kages?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Nov 1, 2011)

Mister said:


> ^
> Rikudous are above Senju and isn't Madara one of those now?
> 
> 
> ...



Unless, of course, his testing out techniques just so ties to her development in terms of fighting. And I really doubt a character's development, especially if they're somewhat important to the plot, would be scrapped just to test out a jutsu or two. He can do that against anyone. Right now, it's now or never for Tsunade in terms of feats. 

And it's now that everyone is going to bet on.


----------



## Ginkurage (Nov 1, 2011)

Now that we know people other than Minato can use it, Naruto will learn the FTG eventually. Calling it now.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Nov 1, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> You can't get any lower than Uchihas, so you'd actually be moving up. Let me illustrate it for you:
> 
> Top
> 
> ...



A... 

Only an Uchiha can declare WORLD WARS...

Only an Uchiha can strike fear into Kage's with mere Katons...

Only an Uchiha can solo entire divisions.

Only an Uchiha can steal cells from Hashirama(while alive).

And probably more importantly. 

"Only an Uchiha can call other Uchiha's Senju dogs"


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Nov 1, 2011)

Saturnine said:


> Yeah. Kinda funny how people actually think that if not for the rinnegan he would already be dead. I think that if he didn't have the rinnegan he'd simply be more cautious, come up with something different to evade/neutralize it. He's the fucking Madara.



Precisely.

I see people making the mistake of separating "Rinnegan Madara" and "EMS Madara" in this showing. Both are his respective powers - he is EMS-Rinnegan Madara.


----------



## αce (Nov 1, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Whoa, you're placing medic nins above Kages?



For the sake of the argument, I'll say Tsunade>Other Kage's.


Madara still shitstomps


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Nov 1, 2011)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> A...
> 
> Only an Uchiha can declare WORLD WARS...
> 
> ...



Don't deny them being Senju Dogs. Thanks for confirming my point.


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

silenceofthelambs said:


> Precisely.
> 
> I see people making the mistake of separating "Rinnegan Madara" and "EMS Madara" in this showing. Both are his respective powers - he is EMS-Rinnegan Madara.



He's Rinnegan Madara. There is no need to mention the EMS, it's thrown in there, somewhere.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Nov 1, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> For the sake of the argument, I'll say Tsunade>Other Kage's.
> 
> 
> Madara still shitstomps



Yes, he's strong as fuck. But we'll see just how strong she and they measure up to him. I mean, such a devastating jutsu was stopped by Onoki. A second one as well. Then there's Tsunade's strength to decimate them as well. And Mizukage to melt them. And Raikage to speedblitz him. And Gaara to immobilize him.

Either way you paint it, I think it'll be an entertaining fight. For _both_ sides.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 1, 2011)

HOLD THE FAWK UP!!! GENMA KNOW HIRAISHIN BUT KAKASHI DONT?!?!


----------



## αce (Nov 1, 2011)

> I mean, such a devastating jutsu was *stopped* by Onoki.



Wait what?
Did I miss something?


----------



## Seraphiel (Nov 1, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Don't deny them being Senju Dogs. Thanks for confirming my point.



That's why I don't see any senju around?


----------



## 24 Hours (Nov 1, 2011)

Don't know where to post, but I found this in OMF


----------



## qwijibo (Nov 1, 2011)

MS81 said:


> HOLD THE FAWK UP!!! GENMA KNOW HIRAISHIN BUT KAKASHI DONT?!?!


Exactly what I was thinking. Minato teaches Genma but not Jiraiya, Hiruzen, Kakashi, Kushina...

Spoilers also seem to indicate that Katsuyu can't reverse summon. Sucks to be a summon with no hands I guess.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 1, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Wait what?
> Did I miss something?



Breaking one big meteor into many small ones, so it kills lots of fodder in lots of places as opposed to killing lots of fodder in one place = stopping a jutsu.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Nov 1, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Wait what?
> Did I miss something?



Unless the meteor is still floating, he stopped the first one. Unless you'd like to make a case for Madara being able to use it by itself.

I'm not taking into account the second one. I'm saying he was capable of stopping one, so it shows that it's not necessarily 'unstoppable'. Clearly he could counter by just making more to overwhelm them.


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Nov 1, 2011)

The one thing I don't understand, though, is the reason Madara and Onoki fought after the founding of the hidden villages (indicated by the peace talks of Hashirama's mentioned by Onoki). Shouldn't that era have disintegrated by then? 

And woudn't attacking a Shinobi of another village be prohibited? Unless Konoha was the only one in existence at the time, and the others were still waiting on clans to ally amongst themselves. 



Klue said:


> He's Rinnegan Madara. There is no need to mention the EMS, it's thrown in there, somewhere.



True, true.


----------



## αce (Nov 1, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Unless the meteor is still floating, he stopped the first one. Unless you'd like to make a case for Madara being able to use it by itself.



*Both* of them were the jutsu.
He summoned them *both* at once.

Oonoki failed. The platoon all died.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 1, 2011)

I honestly feel bad for the Kages. 

No matter if they beat Madara they're going to definitely put themselves in a horrible situation. That is if Madara doesn't lose here. It all varies but either way they need to do as much as they can before they get shut down. I don't even see them beating Madara. I see Madara's true powers exploding. The guy hasn't even gone all out yet, he's been messing around this whole time. 

As for Tsunade I'm not surprised at all. She's with all her friends. The Kliq is here. So of course she'll do something. As for all of them beating Madara though? Given the smiling and the reputation I'm not sure it'll turn out like they expect. I honestly expect Madara to put these guys on LUNCHBOX.


----------



## Seraphiel (Nov 1, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Unless the meteor is still floating, he stopped the first one. Unless you'd like to make a case for Madara being able to use it by itself.
> 
> I'm not taking into account the second one. I'm saying he was capable of stopping one, so it shows that it's not necessarily 'unstoppable'. Clearly he could counter by just making more to overwhelm them.



Oonoki and Gaara stopped it for a brief moment, oonoki alone was unable to stop it.


----------



## Mister (Nov 1, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Unless, of course, his testing out techniques just so ties to her development in terms of fighting. And I really doubt a character's development, especially if they're somewhat important to the plot, would be scrapped just to test out a jutsu or two. He can do that against anyone. Right now, it's now or never for Tsunade in terms of feats.
> 
> And it's now that everyone is going to bet on.



If anything I'm guessing it may only test her evading skills seeing as that's what she handed down to Sakura aside from medical Ninjutsu.
I never mentioned the quantity of jutsu (you saying "to test out a jutsu or two") that owuld shut down Tsunade or the other Kages, it might be one, two, even five but from what we've seen so far they're not exactly of an average scale; they're on astronomical scales. 
But in terms of whose importance will be stronger, you'd need to ask youself who Kishimoto believes is better for the story in the long term: Uchiha Madara or Tsunade. 
Personally I would say Madara not only for the Naruto thing I mentioned, but also because he seems vital on cracking the mystery of Tobi while being very relevant for Tobi too.

I'll bet on it.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Nov 1, 2011)

They were summoned both at one?  Curious. Why did they only see one, then? I was under the impression he stopped the first one and then Madara created a second one. The spread also showed one, unless I missed something.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 1, 2011)

Me wants moar Naruto.


----------



## αce (Nov 1, 2011)

Top left corner.


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> They were summoned both at one?  Curious. Why did they only see one, then? I was under the impression he stopped the first one and then Madara created a second one. The spread also showed one, unless I missed something.



The first one was so big it engulfed the entire sky, they simply couldn't see the second from their position.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Nov 1, 2011)

Fair enough.

Tsunade'd oneshot the other though.


----------



## αce (Nov 1, 2011)

> Tsunade'd oneshot the other though.



Madara has a thing for blondes.
Watch out Tsunade. He's coming. 
Literally.


----------



## qwijibo (Nov 1, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> *Both* of them were the jutsu.
> He summoned them *both* at once.
> 
> Oonoki failed. The platoon all died.



Off-topic: Was I the only one that had a Sasuke flashback when the second meteor appeared. Sasuke uses Shadow Shuriken. Madara uses Shadow Meteor...

On-topic: I'm guessing Madara will be about to deal a death blow to one or more of the Kage when Kabuto is forced to summon him against Itachi (unless Kabuto thinks his secret jutsu can deal with him).


----------



## Polynikes (Nov 1, 2011)

The problem most beleaguered fandoms face in estimating potential scenarios lies in associating a sense of equality; the Kages have to rival Madara's power to make for an interesting battle. They probably won't. 

That's not how the author operates though, it's often overwhelming power is overcome by unique circumstances benefiting the protagonists; these scenarios result in respectable outcomes. What's important are the protagonists status to the author and the world he creates, that's often the determinant on how a scenario will play out. 

Some examples are Jiraiya against Pain, Minato against Tobi, Itachi against Nagato, and Kin-Gin Brothers against Darui's squad. A characters status to the author and the world determined how scenarios played out; they tend to be highly situational instances benefitting the protagonists in such a way the result conveys equality.


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

Polynikes said:


> The problem most beleaguered fandoms face in estimating potential scenarios lies in associating a sense of equality; the Kages have to rival Madara's power to make for an interesting battle. They probably won't.
> 
> That's not how the author operates though, it's often overwhelming power is overcome by unique circumstances benefiting the protagonists; these scenarios result in respectable outcomes. What's important are the protagonists status to the author and the world he creates, that's often the determinant on how a scenario will play out.
> 
> Some examples are Jiraiya against Pain, Minato against Tobi, Itachi against Nagato, and Kin-Gin Brothers against Darui's squad. A characters status to the author and the world determined how scenarios played out; they tend to be highly situational instances benefitting the protagonists in such a way the result conveys equality.



Wow, this is a great post.


----------



## dream (Nov 1, 2011)

Polynikes said:


> The problem most beleaguered fandoms face in estimating potential scenarios lies in associating a sense of equality; the Kages have to rival Madara's power to make for an interesting battle. They probably won't.
> 
> That's not how the author operates though, it's often overwhelming power is overcome by unique circumstances benefiting the protagonists; these scenarios result in respectable outcomes. What's important are the protagonists status to the author and the world he creates, that's often the determinant on how a scenario will play out.
> 
> Some examples are Jiraiya against Pain, Minato against Tobi, Itachi against Nagato, and Kin-Gin Brothers against Darui's squad. A characters status to the author and the world determined how scenarios played out; they tend to be highly situational instances benefitting the protagonists in such a way the result conveys equality.



Superb post.


----------



## Seraphiel (Nov 1, 2011)

Polynikes said:


> The problem most beleaguered fandoms face in estimating potential scenarios lies in associating a sense of equality; the Kages have to rival Madara's power to make for an interesting battle. They probably won't.
> 
> That's not how the author operates though, it's often overwhelming power is overcome by unique circumstances benefiting the protagonists; these scenarios result in respectable outcomes. What's important are the protagonists status to the author and the world he creates, that's often the determinant on how a scenario will play out.
> 
> Some examples are Jiraiya against Pain, Minato against Tobi, Itachi against Nagato, and Kin-Gin Brothers against Darui's squad. A characters status to the author and the world determined how scenarios played out; they tend to be highly situational instances benefitting the protagonists in such a way the result conveys equality.



Epic post bro +rep


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 1, 2011)

LB is going to have a field day.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Nov 1, 2011)

Fuck winter. Looks like the first of July just came early.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 1, 2011)

EDIT: I personally think this will be the beginning of one big stale mate, where Onoki dies and Madara retreats under Kabuto's orders. Polynikes made an excellent post, but it is a bit early to see the good guys pull another fabulous victory out of their hats. That's just my opinion.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Nov 1, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Don't deny them being Senju Dogs. Thanks for confirming my point.



That's such a terrible old joke by now.
It'd be the same if we called the Senju "a pile of shit" as said by Sasuke...


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 1, 2011)

lol@Ksihi trying to sell katons as a threat


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Nov 1, 2011)

Just going back to the basics.


----------



## Chibason (Nov 1, 2011)

President Goobang said:


> EDIT: I personally think this will be the beginning of one big stale mate, where Onoki dies and *Madara retreats under Kabuto's orders.*



Yeah like when Itachi shows up at kabuto's location in a minute


----------



## Gabe (Nov 1, 2011)

I can see kabuto removing Madara from that fight when he finds out tobi is heading towards naruto and bee. He does not want tobi to accomplish his goal so may make Madara intercept the jins before Tobi gets to them.


----------



## navy (Nov 1, 2011)

Am i the only one prepared for talk-no-jutsu on Madara?


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2011)

Gabe said:


> I can see kabuto removing Madara from that fight when he finds out tobi is heading towards naruto and bee. He does not want tobi to accomplish his goal so may make Madara intercept the jins before Tobi gets to them.



I have an even better idea:

Naruto & Bee vs. Tobi and his Six Paths of Pain vs. Madara


----------



## dream (Nov 2, 2011)

navy said:


> Am i the only one prepared for talk-no-jutsu on Madara?



I don't see TnJ working on Madara to be honest.


----------



## Lord Stark (Nov 2, 2011)

Goes to spoiler board expecting no spoilers...I see there are spoilers...5 Kage!


----------



## CandleGuy (Nov 2, 2011)

navy said:


> Am i the only one prepared for talk-no-jutsu on Madara?



It will happen. (On Edo Madara not Tobi)

And NF will not explode but implode


----------



## Dolohov27 (Nov 2, 2011)

qwijibo said:


> Exactly what I was thinking. Minato teaches Genma but not Jiraiya, Hiruzen, Kakashi, Kushina...
> *
> Spoilers also seem to indicate that Katsuyu can't reverse summon. Sucks to be a summon with no hands I guess.*


*
*


----------



## navy (Nov 2, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> I don't see TnJ working on Madara to be honest.



I use to think this way. 

Read the dialogue and then compare it to Kishi's usual.
Its coming.


----------



## Zaeed (Nov 2, 2011)

Mister said:


> Black Zetsu does seem promising if he can handle Kyuubi Mode Naruto seeing as the Sandaime Raikage and Muu were unable to do anything but get hit by him.
> But if he uses roots, doesn't this suggest he's using some form of Mokuton?



Sounds like a variation of Mokuton. I'm also happy with him if he can hold his own against KCM Naruto clone. 



Mister said:


> Anyone thinking of black Zetsu Mokuton.
> We'll probably get extra Mokuton and shit when he merges.



If he does then will it be anywhere near Hashirama level do you think? If he has Mokuton he could have room to be pretty powerful.


----------



## auem (Nov 2, 2011)

Polynikes said:


> The problem most beleaguered fandoms face in estimating potential scenarios lies in associating a sense of equality; the Kages have to rival Madara's power to make for an interesting battle. They probably won't.
> 
> That's not how the author operates though, it's often overwhelming power is overcome by unique circumstances benefiting the protagonists; these scenarios result in respectable outcomes. What's important are the protagonists status to the author and the world he creates, that's often the determinant on how a scenario will play out.
> 
> Some examples are Jiraiya against Pain, Minato against Tobi, Itachi against Nagato, and Kin-Gin Brothers against Darui's squad. A characters status to the author and the world determined how scenarios played out; they tend to be highly situational instances benefitting the protagonists in such a way the result conveys equality.



what with this wise guy attitude..

don't speak logic here..

seriously...if we are content with all the char being at author's mercy(which they are),then there would left hardly anything to discuss about..


----------



## Edo Madara (Nov 2, 2011)

actually genma being epic is already foreshadow by kishi in his 2009 interview



> Akatsuki will invade Konoha with its mysterious beasts, and *Shiranui Genma will provide great help to Konoha*



that mysterious beast is madara  and genma will kick his ass with hiraishin


----------



## Klue (Nov 2, 2011)

qwijibo said:


> Exactly what I was thinking. Minato teaches Genma but not Jiraiya, Hiruzen, Kakashi, Kushina...



Where was that stated?


----------



## KingBoo (Nov 2, 2011)

hmm it's been a while since a villain actually talks trash. madara just keeps going. i hope kishi continues with this


----------



## CandleGuy (Nov 2, 2011)

Not only will Edo Madara submit to TNJ

But if he kills any of the Kages he will use Rinnegan to bring them back to life


----------



## Frawstbite (Nov 2, 2011)

CandleGuy said:


> Not only will Edo Madara submit to TNJ
> 
> But if he kills any of the Kages he will use Rinnegan to bring them back to life



He's going to put his faith in them.


----------



## ~Link~ (Nov 2, 2011)

Both Madara and the "Fake" Madara(Tobi) have the same "Moon Eye's" plan..( at least in the name of the plan)

Tobi is probably a part of Madara, his soul/clone, his brother Izuna or Fugaku..

I can't think of anything else.

And lol @ Genma knowing Hiraishin. Sad that he got this boost now after he got trolled in part 1 against the sound 4..


----------



## Lelouch71 (Nov 2, 2011)

navy said:


> Am i the only one prepared for talk-no-jutsu on Madara?


I was thinking Tobi, but I wouldn't be surprise if Madara gets TnJ too.


----------



## son_michael (Nov 2, 2011)

Tsunade's apprehension to Katon makes a lot of sense, Madara's katon envelopes everyone in a sea of flames, were not talking the typical Uchiha fire breath here. 


Also, Tsunade could easily kill Madara if she could connect with just 1 hit. Her super powered chakra punches are exclusive only to her and Sakura so no matter how godlike a character is, his body is still susceptible to injury. Only problem is Madara can come back to life.


I think tsunade will be using the battlefield to her advantage against Madara, punching rocks in his face and chucking the ground beneath her feet to both attack and defend. I doubt she will actually catch him with physical hits.


----------



## Agony (Nov 2, 2011)

when will the chapter be released?


----------



## vered (Nov 2, 2011)

from the new trans it seems that Genma team will be on the battlefield to support the kages using Hirashin?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Nov 2, 2011)

Genma knows Hiraishin? Hahaha what the fuck?

I guess we were right to think he was badass from the start.


----------



## Klue (Nov 2, 2011)

vered said:


> from the new trans it seems that Genma team will be on the battlefield to support the kages using Hirashin?



He was specifically included to finish off Madara with his random Edo level sealing powers, also taught to him by the Yondaime Hokage.


----------



## auem (Nov 2, 2011)

no..the first 3 letters in his name signifies his real strength...genjutsu..he will cast some anti-tsukoyami jutsu....


----------



## eyeknockout (Nov 2, 2011)

I was always under the impression that Genma was minato's son. I guess it is canon now


----------



## Frawstbite (Nov 2, 2011)

eyeknockout said:


> I was always under the impression that Genma was minato's son. I guess it is canon now



Genma Namikaze and the flying thunder god toothpick.


----------



## muishot (Nov 2, 2011)

If what you guys speculate about Genma come true, wouldn't this indirectly hype the Fourth Hokage to the stratosphere?  Wouldn't this put the Fourth Hokage on the Godlier level?


----------



## Klue (Nov 2, 2011)

muishot said:


> If what you guys speculate about Genma come true, wouldn't this indirectly hype the Fourth Hokage to the stratosphere?  Wouldn't this put the Fourth Hokage on the Godlier level?



lol, no - not in the slightest.


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 2, 2011)

Genma minato's son?

I don't think ill survive that kind of asspull from kishi.


----------



## SilenceOz (Nov 2, 2011)

Genma having Hirashin, is one of the biggest Asspulls Kishi has done in a while.


----------



## vered (Nov 2, 2011)

i wonder if we'll get a full 6-8 chapters battle.
it seems this might be the first full on  battle of this war and probably the last depends on what will happen afterwards.


----------



## muishot (Nov 2, 2011)

Klue said:


> lol, no - not in the slightest.



Why not?  If what Vered speculated becomes true, why does it not hype the Fourth?  I mean, an inferior version of Hiraishin utilize by three pretty much fodder ninjas to aid the Kages defeat an Edo Madara who is even stronger than the prime Madara; this would only serve to make the Fourth that much greater than everyone else except for Rikkodu himself.


----------



## vered (Nov 2, 2011)

muishot said:


> Why not?  If what Vered speculated becomes true, why does it not hype the Fourth?  I mean, an inferior version of Hiraishin utilize by three pretty much fodder ninjas to aid the Kages defeat an Edo Madara who is even stronger than the prime Madara; this would only serve to make the Fourth that much greater than everyone else except for Rikkodu himself.



than again it may work on both sides assuming madara actually counters it during battle.


----------



## Harbour (Nov 2, 2011)

Kishi's one of the biggest asspull.
So,


> Hiraishin no Jutsu *is one of the things* Yondaime taught me.


Predict some actually new Minato's techs from Genma&Co. 


> Tsunade : But Madara is from the Uchiha Clan. *If we can't protect ourselves from his Katon jutsu, we can't win.
> Hiraishin no Jutsu would be useful here.*


And they'll use Hiraishin to dodge Madara's Katon, wont they? Indirectly hype.


> than again it may work on both sides assuming madara actually counters it during battle.


yeah, but Tsunade already smash Madara's face with another S/T tech.


----------



## muishot (Nov 2, 2011)

vered said:


> than again it may work on both sides assuming madara actually counters it during battle.



Still if an inferior hiriashin in any way contributes to the defeat of this Madara - the Madara with the perfect body (edo body), the perfect Rinnegain, perfect EMS, and Mokuton power, it is only serves to hype the Fourth.  This Madara should be able to counter Hiraishin.  If even this Madara doesn't have a counter to a lower level Hiriashin then I would put the Fourth above even Rikkodu himself.  But having the counter and effectively defeat the jutsu is another thing.  I have no doubt that he will be able to defend against the jutsu, but if he struggles somehow and it's contributing to his downfall then it only makes the Fourth that much godlier.


----------



## Klue (Nov 2, 2011)

muishot said:


> Why not?  If what Vered speculated becomes true, why does it not hype the Fourth?  I mean, an inferior version of Hiraishin utilize by three pretty much fodder ninjas to aid the Kages defeat an Edo Madara who is even stronger than the prime Madara; this would only serve to make the Fourth that much greater than everyone else except for Rikkodu himself.



I fail to see the relationship between Minato's superior Hiraishin and the inferior Hiraishin used by three ninjas to transport a Kage to another location.

Only thing we could take from this is that Minato could transport Mei by himself.


----------



## TheRipper (Nov 2, 2011)

Oh no, please no more Madara. I've had enough of the dull dialogue from this guy.
He's just eye-candy
I want to see Tobi, Itachi, and Kabuto. Y'know the INTERESTING characters?
I need a break from all this flashy bullshit. Something cleverly said or done would be nice.
I am, however, interested to see Genma.


----------



## Klue (Nov 2, 2011)

muishot said:


> Still if an inferior hiriashin in any way contributes to the defeat of this Madara - the Madara with the perfect body (edo body), the perfect Rinnegain, perfect EMS, and Mokuton power, it is only serves to hype the Fourth.  This Madara should be able to counter Hiraishin.  If even this Madara doesn't have a counter to a lower level Hiriashin then I would put the Fourth above even Rikkodu himself.  But having the counter and effectively defeat the jutsu is another thing.  I have no doubt that he will be able to defend against the jutsu, but if he struggles somehow and it's contributing to his downfall then it only makes the Fourth that much godlier.




No matter if it takes one ninja or three, the speed of the technique is the same. If Madara is unable to deal with that level of speed, then it really doesn't matter how many shinobi are needed to use it.

But I think I see your point now.

The forums would die of laughter if Madara is unable to deal with Hiraishin / KCM level speed.


----------



## Mistshadow (Nov 2, 2011)

they wanted hiraishin to teleport mei to the battle field cuz she has counters to katon in her WATER release, as part of her kkg


----------



## eyeknockout (Nov 2, 2011)

muishot said:


> *Still if an inferior hiriashin in any way contributes to the defeat of this Madara - the Madara with the perfect body (edo body), the perfect Rinnegain, perfect EMS, and Mokuton power, it is only serves to hype the Fourth.*  This Madara should be able to counter Hiraishin.  If even this Madara doesn't have a counter to a lower level Hiriashin then I would put the Fourth above even Rikkodu himself.  But having the counter and effectively defeat the jutsu is another thing.  I have no doubt that he will be able to defend against the jutsu, but if he struggles somehow and it's contributing to his downfall then it only makes the Fourth that much godlier.



no, since next chapter we will learn that genma has surpassed his predecessors (4th hokage). it will be canon since fugaku and shima will say it 

expect genma to use hiraishin lvl 3


----------



## TheRipper (Nov 2, 2011)

Klue said:


> No matter if it takes one ninja or three, the speed of the technique is the same. If Madara is unable to deal with that level of speed, then it really doesn't matter how many shinobi are needed to use it.
> 
> But I think I see your point now.
> 
> *The forums would die of laughter if Madara is unable to deal with Hiraishin* / KCM level speed.



Laugh at the Madara dick-riders raging.
I can see it now...


----------



## vered (Nov 2, 2011)

muishot said:


> Still if an inferior hiriashin in any way contributes to the defeat of this Madara - the Madara with the perfect body (edo body), the perfect Rinnegain, perfect EMS, and Mokuton power, it is only serves to hype the Fourth.  This Madara should be able to counter Hiraishin.  If even this Madara doesn't have a counter to a lower level Hiriashin then I would put the Fourth above even Rikkodu himself.  But having the counter and effectively defeat the jutsu is another thing.  I have no doubt that he will be able to defend against the jutsu, but if he struggles somehow and it's contributing to his downfall then it only makes the Fourth that much godlier.



i guess we'll just have to wait and see and if indeed Genma team can use it effectively in battle as well.
in a way it might signify as a foreshadowing for Naruto himself in the future.


----------



## muishot (Nov 2, 2011)

Klue said:


> I fail to see the relationship between Minato's superior Hiraishin and the inferior Hiraishin used by three ninjas to transport a Kage to another location.
> 
> Only thing we could take from this is that Minato could transport Mei by himself.
> 
> ...



"A whole is greater than the sum of its parts."  Minato can do it more efficiently thus more effectively.  He can utilizes it better.  The speed might be the same but the coordination might me a little off.  He is the performer and user of the jutsu.  In other words, he is the jutsu.  Whereas, Genma and his team are the caster and the Kages are the ones being transport to a certain location they don't really know where.  So there is that "lost in transmission" if you will.  

It is very similar to Madara and Tobi rinnegain vs Nagato rinnegain.  One is perfect which is superior vs Nagato is imperfect thus inferior.


----------



## Harbour (Nov 2, 2011)

> expect genma to use hiraishin *lvl 3*


so level of hirashin showed how much people is needed to use it?


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 2, 2011)

Naruto KCM speed > FTG.


----------



## Ghost of Madara (Nov 2, 2011)

Once again discussing an incorrect translation to promote banal fanboyism.  It does not state that Hiraishin will be useful against Madara or against his Katon.  My correct translation:

*
ツナデ …しかしマダラはうちは一族… 火遁をどうにかしなければ勝ち目はない… 飛雷神の術はあいの為に使ってもらう
Tsunade: "...However Madara is of the Uchiha clan. If we don't do something about his Katon, then there's no chance of victory....Utilize the Hiraishin for my counterpart."*

In other words, she wants the Mizukage along in order to defeat Madara's Katon with her Suiton.  It has nothing to do with "hyping" Minato.


----------



## vered (Nov 2, 2011)

Ghost of Madara said:


> Once again discussing an incorrect translation to promote banal fanboyism.  It does not state that Hiraishin will be useful against Madara or against his Katon.  My correct translation:
> 
> *
> ツナデ ?しかしマダラはうちは一族? 火遁をどうにかしなければ勝ち目はない? 飛雷神の術はあいの為に使ってもらう
> ...



thanks for the clarification.


----------



## eyeknockout (Nov 2, 2011)

Ghost of Madara said:


> Once again discussing an incorrect translation to promote banal fanboyism.  It does not state that Hiraishin will be useful against Madara or against his Katon.  My correct translation:
> 
> *
> ツナデ ?しかしマダラはうちは一族? 火遁をどうにかしなければ勝ち目はない? 飛雷神の術はあいの為に使ってもらう
> ...



your right... this statement was indirectly said to hype itachi  

all itachi fans rejoice, our day has come again


----------



## Judecious (Nov 2, 2011)

I guess Genma version is inferior?


----------



## Frawstbite (Nov 2, 2011)

eyeknockout said:


> your right... this statement was indirectly said to hype itachi
> 
> all itachi fans rejoice, our day has come again



What in the hell do you be talkin' bout? 

Itachi's fireballs rivaling Madara's firewalls? 


Surely,


You jest.


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 2, 2011)

As much I know Kubo wasn't the first and Kishi won't be the last it'll probably be awhile before Naruto gets "Final Rasengan" so I wonder how long before I could hear the words when we're you under the impression you weren't under genjutsu by Madara followed by carnage and ominous music.


----------



## Leon (Nov 2, 2011)

I find it odd that Tsunade would feel the need to mention the Katon specifically. I mean sure the Uchiha Katon, especially the Madara's is quite dangerous but Madara has much more powerful techniques which they should be worried about.


----------



## Ra (Nov 2, 2011)

Sorry guys 5 kage vs Madara will be off paneled, so drop the built up hype you guys.


----------



## vered (Nov 2, 2011)

Leon said:


> I find it odd that Tsunade would feel the need to mention the Katon specifically. I mean sure the Uchiha Katon, especially the Madara's is quite dangerous but Madara has much more powerful techniques which they should be worried about.



i  dont think they are informed about the Rinnegan yet.
they should be informed about the EMS,so perhaps she meant amaterasu?


----------



## God Hand (Nov 2, 2011)

> If we don't do something about his Katon, then there's no chance of victory



That is arguably one of the dumbest things I have ever read in this manga (Ino's powers of perception still take the cake).  

His Katon!?  His fucking Katon!?????  Does Kishimoto not read his own manga!?  

Don't worry about the MS and the eye haxx, don't worry about the EMS, don't worry about the Rinnegan and the fuckin meteor's, worry about the scary scary Katon   YOUR HAIR MIGHT GET SINGED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nic (Nov 2, 2011)

lol his katon.   You're so funny Kishi.


----------



## stevensr123 (Nov 2, 2011)

Zatoichi said:


> That is arguably one of the dumbest things I have ever read in this manga (Ino's powers of perception still take the cake).
> 
> His Katon!?  His fucking Katon!?????  Does Kishimoto not read his own manga!?
> 
> Don't worry about the MS and the eye haxx, don't worry about the EMS, don't worry about the Rinnegan and the fuckin meteor's, worry about the scary scary Katon   YOUR HAIR MIGHT GET SINGED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Is what i was thinking 

Would that be the katon that was already stopped by a hand full of fodder? lolz

Hopfully it's just a mistranslation and in reality she meant the meteors.


----------



## Faustus (Nov 2, 2011)

Zatoichi said:


> That is arguably one of the dumbest things I have ever read in this manga (Ino's powers of perception still take the cake).
> 
> His Katon!?  His fucking Katon!?????  Does Kishimoto not read his own manga!?
> 
> Don't worry about the MS and the eye haxx, don't worry about the EMS, don't worry about the Rinnegan and the fuckin meteor's, worry about the scary scary Katon   YOUR HAIR MIGHT GET SINGED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Agreed. Sounds absolutely retarded. Unless she meant Amateratsu.


----------



## Nic (Nov 2, 2011)

yeah i do hope it's a typo and that on the part of the spoiler providers.


----------



## sasutachi (Nov 2, 2011)

gaara is more useful then mizukage against amaterasu,even though it sounds silly,the truth is amaterasu is far more dangerous then meteor no jutsu for kages.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 2, 2011)

Zatoichi said:


> That is arguably one of the dumbest things I have ever read in this manga (Ino's powers of perception still take the cake).



Naw, this one tops that, I think. Except here it is Tsunade's remarkable FAILURE of perception.


----------



## Magicbullet (Nov 2, 2011)

I too find it odd that Tsunade would prioritise on his katon ..I mean, you'd think the rinnegan and mangekyou techs would be their biggest worry. And if the translation is accurate she's not talking about his  Amaterasu either, that would be enton.


----------



## Nic (Nov 2, 2011)

who would stop meteor jutsu this time around?


----------



## Sadgoob (Nov 2, 2011)

Guys. Guys. Guys. You're missing the most important point. Genma and friends were Minato's apprentices and bodyguards. 

Therefore, the Sound 4 are not fodder. This Jōnin-powerscaling just lost a leg to stand on. I always hated Jōnin-powerscaling.


----------



## Superstars (Nov 2, 2011)

Sephiran said:


> No order within tiers.
> 
> *God Tier*
> 
> ...



Why is Minato lower than Madara? Minato will casually teleport Madara's rock/tree jutsu's and whoop him in H2H from what we've seen so far.


----------



## Z3bra (Nov 2, 2011)

Unless tsunaide knows something "we" don't know...

perhaps madara was known to be a very powerful katon user besides the EPIC katon jutsu he displayed on his arrival?

maybe his mastery with katon is the likes of sasukes mastery with lightning..except he's madara plus he has more experience so that makes him deadlier? 

I say that because we havent seen him do anything else besides Susano, rinnegan and "god techs" thus far...*maybe he was a god like user of katon...we'll find out when its out anyways.*


----------



## Nic (Nov 2, 2011)

Let's face it guys.  Kishi ran out of excuses to find a way to get Mei back on the battlefield with the other kages so he used Tsunade's statement to give it one even if it sounds utterly ridiculous.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 2, 2011)

Meteors?
MS jutsu?
Six paths of Pain techniques?

Fuck that it's his Katon we should be afraid of


----------



## Sadgoob (Nov 2, 2011)

"Genma" is the Japanese name of the Alpha Coron? Borealis. "Shiranui" (不知火) means 'unknown fire' or 'Phosphorescent Foam'. It is also a term given for will-o-wisps and is the name of a Japanese destroyer.


----------



## Z3bra (Nov 2, 2011)

Nic said:


> Let's face it guys.  Kishi ran out of excuses to find a way to get Mei back on the battlefield with the other kages so he used Tsunade's statement to give it one even if it sounds utterly ridiculous.



LOLs he is running into "witters block", hence why no naruto next week smdh


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 2, 2011)

Nic said:


> Let's face it guys.  Kishi ran out of excuses to find a way to get Mei back on the battlefield with the other kages so he used Tsunade's statement to give it one even if it sounds utterly ridiculous.


If it gets Mei on the battlefield then I'm not complaining.


----------



## Z3bra (Nov 2, 2011)

Gilgamesh said:


> Meteors?
> MS jutsu?
> Six paths of Pain techniques?
> 
> Fuck that it's his Katon we should be afraid of



watch him come up with..
_Kishi:katon is the ancestor of amaterasu, so its obviously stronger depending on user_


----------



## Magicbullet (Nov 2, 2011)

Z3bra said:


> Unless tsunaide knows something "we" don't know...
> 
> perhaps madara was known to be a very powerful katon user besides the EPIC katon jutsu he displayed on his arrival?



It's not impossible, but that's not her reasoning either, she doesn't want a counter for his katon because he "used to be the greatest katon user in the world" (let's face it, he probably would have to be in order to make it threatening in a kage level fight), no, her reasoning is that "he's of the Uchiha clan" ....nice one Tsunade


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 2, 2011)

Strategoob said:


> "Genma" is the Japanese name of the Alpha Coron? Borealis. "Shiranui" (不知火) means 'unknown fire' or 'Phosphorescent Foam'. It is also a term given for will-o-wisps and is the name of a Japanese destroyer.



Baws name.

But Will-o-Wisp?
Coincidence maybe but according to wiki a Theologist ponders about it's relation to foxfire produced by a Kitsune.


----------



## Untitled (Nov 2, 2011)

Z3bra said:


> watch him come up with..
> _Kishi:katon is the ancestor of amaterasu, so its obviously stronger depending on user_


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 2, 2011)

Looks like Spike from Ape Escape.


----------



## Untitled (Nov 2, 2011)

That wasn't my intention.


----------



## viduka0101 (Nov 2, 2011)

Now that they've got Katon's covered I wonder what will they do about his kunais?


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Nov 2, 2011)

i think we will find out.... why uchiha nins wears fan symbol......in next chapter

known facts....
*
every uchiha knows fireball jutsu........*




*Uchiha nins trait is fire manipulation*




*Uchiha nins had to learn fire manipulation to become an adult.*



*
uchiha nins improves/works out their katon jutsus always/in many years*






from databook3 Uchiha clan


> Text: An all-seeing sharingan, and Katon to dye the battlefields in crimson red. The Uchiha clan earned their fame as a warrior clan, well-versed in battle.


from databook 2


> House Crest
> The attention of 'the people who hold the Uchiha fire manipulation'.
> 
> For generations the 'Uchiha Clan' lived in a residential area of the village, the house crest of 'Uchiha' could be seen everywhere. This means 'the people who hold the Uchiha fire manipulation' for generations have, by means of fire, have shown their pride in protecting the village. Therefore, when a shinobi of this clan reached a point where they could handle fire element ninjutsu for the first time, their full adulthood was made to be recognised.


----------



## Untitled (Nov 2, 2011)

viduka0101 said:


> Now that they've got Katon's covered I wonder what will they do about his kunais?



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hasan (Nov 2, 2011)

Come on, it's _Madara_ we're talking about. It took dozens of shinobi to use A-Rank Sujenheki to counter his one Katon. I wouldn't be surprised at all if he has more powerful Katons in his arsenal.


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 2, 2011)

Hasan said:


> Come on, it's _Madara_ we're talking about. It took dozens of shinobi to use A-Rank Sujenheki to counter his one Katon. I wouldn't be surprised at all if he has more powerful Katons in his arsenal.


His identity as Madara won't mean a thing when he's sealed.

I'm rooting for the kages.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 2, 2011)

SilenceOz said:


> Genma having Hirashin, is one of the biggest Asspulls Kishi has done in a while.



Top 3 asspulls of Narutoverse history : 

1 - Juubi
2 - Rinnegan Mythology
3 - Genma and Hirashin


----------



## Varg (Nov 2, 2011)

Link removed


----------



## Aiku (Nov 2, 2011)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Penance (Nov 2, 2011)

Indeed.  It's time...


----------



## Untitled (Nov 2, 2011)

Onoki last page quote was pretty awesome. 

I didn't expect younger Onoki to look like he did though.


----------



## Magicbullet (Nov 2, 2011)

more 3rd Raikage badassery 

..oh and I guess the other stuff was cool too 

and it seems Tsunade's katon comment being an excuse to get Mei on the battle field was correct.


----------



## kx11 (Nov 2, 2011)

what the hell ?? black zetsu was defeated so easily ?? that sux


also i hope kishi would be more original and think of a better idea to keep this war interesting than the old " best kages who were enemies are fighting together to beat the villian "


----------



## Z3bra (Nov 2, 2011)

kx11 said:


> what the hell ?? black zetsu was defeated so easily ?? that sux



don't worry he TOOLED! RS naruto...that should say something....shame really for naruto though...

PS is raikage ok after the transfer? i though only his father could stand it?


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Nov 2, 2011)

"I taught you once before how far beneath me you are"

Oh the Uchiha clan, and their superiority complexes...

Coincidentally it is the attitude that lead partially to their demise....
"At least that way the Uchiha's name's and reputation and be preserved."

Orly

Madara is single handedly ruining the Uchiha clans reputation...

And Sasuke seems to be following in his foot steps..

*Spoiler*: __ 








In other words Itachi failed hard..


----------



## kx11 (Nov 2, 2011)

correct me if i'm wrong

didn't the Third Tsuchikage fight madara in the past and the result was a draw ??


----------



## vered (Nov 2, 2011)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> "I taught you once before how far beneath me you are"
> 
> Oh the Uchiha clan, and their superiority complexes...
> 
> ...



Madara is very similar to Sasuke in attitude.
the way he talked down on Onooki was very similar to how Sasuke was talking to oro before he "killed him".his attitude is very much like pre-MS-crazy-Sasuke.
and im sure kishi is doing it on purpose he wants us to make this comparison.


----------



## Lavender (Nov 2, 2011)

At page 4.


Madara: That...is the cycle of life.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vX07j9SDFcc[/YOUTUBE]






Anyways, 5 kages teaming up?


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Nov 2, 2011)

vered said:


> Madara is very similar to Sasuke in attitude.
> the way he talked down on Onooki was very similar to how Sasuke was talking to oro before he "killed him".his attitude is very much like pre-MS-crazy-Sasuke.
> and im sure kishi is doing it on purpose he wants us to make this comparison.



Oh I know Vered...... 

Madara is seemingly taking Sasuke's position in war... Seeing as SASUKE: "Has to be redeemed" and all...

I just don't see how Itachi "Killing the clan" preserves it's reputation...

When it as clear as day, that the Uchiha's as a whole did not see their reputation as tied to the village...

The Uchiha clearly had a superiority complex, and even Itachi exuded some signs of this.... Thus is his unwillingness to share the load, etc. etc.

They say one bad person shouldn't affect the lot... But Madara's mind set is simply the most extreme case of the general Uchiha process...

Sasuke was born and raised partially under the will of fire mind set, however despite being brought up under different circumstances... He still on the same road to villiany as Madara...

It's makes one wounder if the Uchiha clan is really cursed, and also if Konoha was wrong in it's decisions regarding the treatment/handling of the Uchiha... 

This issue is starting to become a mere black and white thing, with Kishi's decision to decide to Make Madara a douche...... 

Kishi is making the Uchiha clan to look like a clan that got what was comming to them.... Despite them being portrayed much differently in the Sasuke flashback..


----------



## kanpyo7 (Nov 2, 2011)

The spoilers confused me, is there a break next week or isn't there?


----------



## andrea (Nov 2, 2011)

Z3bra said:


> PS is raikage ok after the transfer? i though only his father could stand it?



Tsunade used Creation Rebirth on him


----------



## Rhythmic- (Nov 2, 2011)

Wth, was the Raikage's left arm ever healed? 



Kishi mistake?


----------



## Jesus (Nov 2, 2011)

hails said:


> Tsunade used Creation Rebirth on him



This. Would explain why he has two arms again.


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Nov 2, 2011)

ıs there a break next week now? i didnt see any comment about that in the last page of ch.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 2, 2011)

Nice setup chapter. I hope the next chapter'll contain some awesome action/stuff.


----------



## Fay (Nov 2, 2011)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> "I taught you once before how far beneath me you are"
> 
> Oh the Uchiha clan, and their superiority complexes...
> 
> ...



I don't think it's Uchiha clan specific, I think it's just Madara and Sasuke...


----------



## Majin Lu (Nov 2, 2011)

Tsunade


----------



## Algol (Nov 2, 2011)

who's the third guy that could use hiraishin in conjunction with genma and raido, anyone know?


----------



## luffyg2 (Nov 2, 2011)

I get the feeling that whatever happen with this fight I will be dissapointed... If the kages dont win it will feel a little strange that 5 kage cant beat Madara... and if Madara loose then it'd be disapointed because I want him to stay around a bit longer.


----------



## takL (Nov 3, 2011)

oonoki is shining there and so are the other kages. tunade n may are such beauties!
Go fuck madara!


kanpyo7 said:


> The spoilers confused me, is there a break next week or isn't there?





takL said:


> and no its oda whos said to have a break next week.



doubt that wsj can afford to give a break to both oda and kish at a time.


----------



## The World (Nov 5, 2011)

lol I love how in the last panel, Naruto is being completely blocked off from view.


----------



## takL (Nov 5, 2011)

so is dodai (aka luffy). funny sight. 
what manga would treat its hero like this?


----------



## Glutamminajr (Nov 5, 2011)

Naaa...Datclone let kishimoto do this...he knows that these can be the last moments for oonoki (and the kages)to shine so ,being generous as he is, datclone wanted to give the kage the spotlight...isn't so obvious?


----------



## ninjaneko (Nov 5, 2011)

I liked this chapter. The 'camera angles' and so forth were effective, we got a nice speech and Tsunade and the other kages showing up for the fight and looking cool.


----------



## Saru (Nov 5, 2011)

Wow, everyone's predictions were wrong; the Kage aren't fighting Tobi nor his paths, and Mei didn't even finish Black Zetsu; Onoki didn't sacrifice himself, and Mifune has his hands down his pants.

I didn't see this coming. Well played, Kishi. :ho


----------

